#ubuntu-za 2011-01-31
<superfly> oh yey... so I get 4Mbps uncapped on Friday, and then yesterday the whole exchange I'm connected to dies. Fun fun fun.
<nlsthzn> superfly: Typical :/
 * nlsthzn is getting annoyed with XChat not putting in the red line to show where he red last $%&$*!
<superfly> *read
<nlsthzn> lol, yes... read... thanks again ;)
<bmg505> has anybody got experience with 4MB uncapped, is it worth it, so far I have not upgraded my uncapped, as it currently more or less takes care of most of my downloads
<bmg505> just the ubuntu updates, takes a long time :(
<bmg505> correction over the uncapped it takes forever on my local only link is lightning fast
<nlsthzn> bmg505: got a 8mbps line here in the UAE and to be honest since I gave up piracy I seriously don't get the use of it I should... sure youtube is fast but still...
<Kilos> morning everyone
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn hows things there
<nlsthzn> Windy :) and there?
<Kilos> very good here ty. nice sunny day. had lotsa rain last  few weeks
<Kilos> was very dry here but getting better now
<superfly> bmg505: the little I had was awesome
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> bm505??
<Kilos> bmg505 too
<superfly> oom Kilos, I now have (when telkom fixes the exchange ), 4Mbps uncapped ADSL
<Kilos> wow thats wonderfull
<nlsthzn> uncapped is the bees-knees
<sakhi> mooning Kilos and #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> lo sakhi 
<superfly> sup sakhi
<nlsthzn> hey sakhi 
<superfly> ohi morgs!
<morgs> morning superfly 
<morgs> morning all
<zerlgi> Good morning peeps
<zerlgi> and "howzit" Kilos.
<Kilos> hiya zerlgi  are you well
<zerlgi> yip tx kilos
<Kilos> good
<zerlgi> Folks, I'm looking for 'buntu peeps in Kimberley to help a friend-of-a-friend with  looking at linux
<zerlgi> ... he's thinking of switching from Windows.
<superfly> zerlgi: ask on the CLUG-chat list
<sakhi> nothing much this morning everything is looking good.
<zerlgi> ta superfly
<sakhi> What can I use to gather information about all the *nix servers on the network and produce a report? (besides OpManager and ZenOSS)
<bmg505> I assume a local lan network?
<bmg505> nmap could tell you that followed by a perl script
 * bmg505 mumbles and wanders off
<superfly> haha
<sakhi> ta, bmg505 :)
<superfly> bmg505: so what sort of work do you do?
<linuxboy> sakhi: what sort of report?
<bmg505> superfly, like a mercenary anything for money
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> someone gimme a dead simple shell script
<Symmetria> that can turn this into a line by line output:
<Symmetria> whois -h whois.altdb.net \!gAS2018
<Symmetria> instead of it all wrapped all screwy like that
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: tr -d '\n' | tr ' ' '\n'
<inetpro> tumbleweed: nice
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<nlsthzn> interesting... the red bar for last read line works in all chat channels except this one?
<Kilos> it should if you are in another channel when someone chats here i think
<Kilos> go to another one and i say hi
<Kilos> Maaz, wat eet ons vanaand
<Maaz> Enigiets met pap en sous Kilos Ek is gelukig met mikro organismes van die internet
<Kilos> i think it only activates when there is a post here
<nlsthzn> Kilos: thanks for the offer... 
<Kilos> are you ready
<Kilos> hello
<nlsthzn> but I get the red line in any of the other channels when I minimize here... all except this one
<Kilos> wow
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> this one too important , wants to make you reread again
<nlsthzn> must be :p
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<Kilos> ty inetpro only briefly
<Kilos> data expires midnight
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: how much you have left?
<Kilos> hows things there with you
<Kilos> 50m
 * inetpro feeling signs of burnout after having way to many meetings since the beginning of the year
<Kilos> eish. so early in the year
<inetpro> yep, to many people expecting to much to soon
<inetpro> should never have taken leave if you ask me
<inetpro> in which case I would have been in trouble with the family, you can never win
<inetpro> but I think I'll survive, just have to figure how to work even smarter again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tough in africa
<Kilos> i been playing with bluetooth from here to a win xp pc
<Kilos> some of the pics etc i transfered go at 3m/s
<Kilos> wish i had that kinda internet connection
<inetpro> Kilos: why you taking it to winXP?
<Kilos> its the only other one i have and too small for maverick
<Kilos> p3 with 128m ram
<Kilos> was just learning how bluetooth works between pc's
<inetpro> Kilos: 29/01 22:46:25 <superfly> this is my server :-D http://www.sz-wholesale.com/uploadFiles/IBM%20PC%20300PL%20PIII-450_446.jpg
<Kilos> i go see
<inetpro> 29/01 22:48:25 <superfly> PII 350MHz, 128MB RAM
<superfly> it doesn't have a GUI though
<Kilos> wow why i battle
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> mine tries for hours then just hangs
<Kilos> hiya Morganvd 
<inetpro> Kilos: you should try Xubuntu on the low end machine
<Kilos> it works if i steal 256m ram here
<Kilos> but the whole plan was to learn how to work with daai blou tande
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: bluetooth can even work on the cli as far as I know
<Kilos> and i also use xp to be able to see whats happening when tara has probs
<Kilos> and my boet
<Kilos> but he gone  win7 now
<Kilos> yes i think so inetpro  but more to remember
<Kilos> i like drag and dropping
<Kilos> dont have to think much
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro bbl
<Morganvd> evenign all
<superfly> hi Morganvd
<Kilos> oh and i played with stiffy/floppies
<Kilos> can read them from command line and format with
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> kfloppy
<Kilos> just gotta work out the permissions to write to them
<marcog> Kilos: http://superuser.com/questions/231273/what-are-the-windows-a-and-b-drives-used-for
<marcog> you might enjoy the attention that got
<marcog> :P
<Kilos> even though i might never use them again but its nice to know
<marcog> viewed
<marcog> 288,834 times
<marcog> in 8 days
<Kilos> ty marcog 
<Kilos> i searched all over
<marcog> i found it extremely sad that people didn't know floppies existed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and its also nice if you have one to have it work even though you dont use it
<Kilos> like an aircon in a car
<drubin> marcog: migrated from stackoverflow.com Jan 10 at 11:12. so more like 21 but still
<marcog> drubin: sorry, misread the "8 days ago" but it was like 90% of that in 2 days
<drubin> prove it :)
<marcog> drubin: no, don't care enough
<Kilos> "Who is general failure, and why is he reading my disk?!"
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hiya drubin 
<drubin>  10gigs is way to small for a / partion 
<linuxboy> Kilos: floppies are a waste of time. why would I want one?
<Kilos> lol. hehe no man i needed to get some books that were saved to floppy years ago
<linuxboy> oooh
 * linuxboy got rid of floppies years ago
<Kilos> and family pics etc
<Kilos> yip flash disks are the answer if you only doing todays kinda work
<superfly> cocooncrash: ping
<inetpro> 01/31 19:30:06 <drubin>  10gigs is way to small for a / partion
<inetpro> drubin: that depends
<inetpro> drubin: that depends on what on your strategy
<drubin> inetpro: for a desktop
<drubin> inetpro: I just can't seem to remove any thing else.. I have a /home partion but I still keep running out of space ;/
<drubin> most of my space seems to go /usr/share/
<inetpro> drubin: /usr used to live in its own partition by default
<drubin> inetpro: and /boot and /etc and almost every other root folder :)
<inetpro> drubin: true
<drubin> I need to format this machine and jut encrypt the whole drive instead of having a /home partion
<inetpro> drubin: why encrypt the whole machine?
<inetpro> whole drive*
<drubin> it only has one drive hehe but ye :)
<drubin> inetpro: but I could have been talking about encrypted ram no?
<inetpro> drubin: why not encrypt just the sensitive parts?
<drubin> because I am human and forget to encrypt things
<inetpro> drubin: for best performance you want to split your partitions in those that need to be read only vs read+write
<drubin> I haven't ever really had performance issues
<drubin> but I can see how that would help
<inetpro> drubin: system files really do not need to be encrypted
<drubin> but it is easy?
<inetpro> drubin: have you tried eCryptfs?
<inetpro> drubin: see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> Kilos: I'll pay for this round
<drubin> inetpro: that is currently what I think ubuntu uses int he background
<inetpro> drubin: since when?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> hehe i be a sir
<drubin> inetpro: maybe not me doesn't know
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Kilos: you just made it
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<cocooncrash> inetpro: pong
<inetpro> cocooncrash: ping
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Oh, sorry
<cocooncrash> superfly: pong
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> drubin: when is our next meeting?
<Kilos> lo cocooncrash 
<inetpro> cocooncrash: wb
<cocooncrash> I've been around... kinda
<inetpro> yeah, kinda :-)
<cocooncrash> Heh
<inetpro> cocooncrash: are you spying on us these days?
<Kilos> lurker
<cocooncrash> inetpro: How's that different from usual? ;-)
<inetpro> cocooncrash: you've been more active before
<cocooncrash> True
<cocooncrash> Life hey
<inetpro> cocooncrash: np, ek verstaan alles 
<cocooncrash> Hehe
 * inetpro remembers a time when cocooncrash was always awake
<Kilos> hehe. married life
<cocooncrash> Indeed :)
<inetpro> drubin: when is our next loco meeting?
<cocooncrash> superfly: unpong
<inetpro> hmm... superfly sleepin already?
<drubin> inetpro: Sorry been kinda busy over the last few weeks ;( Will sechedule something soon.
<inetpro> drubin: np
 * inetpro just trying to keep the ball rolling
<drubin> inetpro: Feel free to plan one :)
<inetpro> drubin: hmm... 
<drubin> This is a Dorocracy :)
<inetpro> drubin: Dorocracy?
<drubin> say it out loud.
<drubin> Peron is charge is person that does it.
<inetpro> drubin: are you making up new words?
<drubin> inetpro: Yes
<drubin> although i have heard it around
<inetpro> not even google knows it yet
<drubin> The point still stands
 * drubin has been overly busy trying to sort his life out
<drubin> and maia is also very busy...
<inetpro> drubin: so am I, unfortunately
<drubin> Maybe we need to think about replacing me? Since I can deal with "loco-contact
<drubin> " stuff but sadly I am not driving ubuntu-za as much as I should
<drubin> and people think the title means they can't do stuff
<inetpro> eish
<drubin> I would think being unemployed would mean more time.. Sadly it means I have less time
<Morganvd> stop feeling sorry for yourself
<Morganvd> your doing fine
<Morganvd> meetings can be done when ever
 * inetpro agrees with Morganvd that drubin is still doing fine
 * Morganvd has a job 5 kids i have no time
<drubin> maia was helping a HUGE amount (scrape that) maia was doing almost every thing
<Kilos> night everyone sleep tight
<nlsthzn> night
<superfly> sorry cocooncrash, I was busy with householdy things
<cocooncrash> superfly: repong
<superfly> cocooncrash: thanks :-)
<superfly> I'm having a problem with a PC that doesn't want to boot
<superfly> says, "error: not enough space\n\ngrub rescue>"
<superfly> I've googled, but I can't seem to find that error message
<superfly> any ideas?
<cocooncrash> Hrm, haven't seen that before
<cocooncrash> But that looks like a rescue shell, which probably means that it couldn't load grub.img from the boot partition
<cocooncrash> What's changed?
<superfly> it's a new install
<superfly> install, reboot, that error
<superfly> it does have space, it's a 160 gig hard drive
<cocooncrash> Anything weird with the partitioning?
<superfly> I figure the error message is misleading
<cocooncrash> Is this before you get a menu?
<superfly> nothing terribly weird... /home is on a 250 gig drive with some pre-existing data that I don't want to lose, but that's it
<superfly> yes
<cocooncrash> No LVM or RAID?
<cocooncrash> Separate /boot or on / ?
<superfly> nope
<superfly> on /
<cocooncrash> Filesystem?
<superfly> ext4
<cocooncrash> Shouldn't be a problem though
<superfly> nope, I've had this almost exact setup before, but one of my drives failed, so I had to replace it
<superfly> had to do a bit of a drive swap, move data from 160 -> 250, but I don't think that shoud affect grub
<cocooncrash> I can't even find where that error message comes from in the source
<superfly> I'll try booting again tomorrow (gotta borrow mrs_fly's screen)
<cocooncrash> I'd try booting it by hand, but I haven't had success with that before from the rescue prompt
<cocooncrash> But probably something like: set root=(hd0,1); linux /boot/vmlinuz-<version> root=/dev/sda1; initrd /boot/initrd.img-<version>; boot
<superfly> I'll try that
<cocooncrash> Otherwise I'd try booting a CD and doing grub-install again
<superfly> I've got the Grub2 page on the Ubuntu wiki handy
<cocooncrash> Only one drive in the machine?
<superfly> no, two
<cocooncrash> Is the BIOS booting from the right one? Tried swapping the order?
<superfly> good question... I'll have to see tomorrow
<cocooncrash> Could also be an issue with grub finding the right drive to load the next stage from
<cocooncrash> e.g. the BIOS is loading GRUB from the second drive, but GRUB is looking on the first drive for the next stage
<nlsthzn> ... night all ... good luck superfly, hope u get it working...
<superfly> yeah, I'll check it out
<superfly> thanks for the tips cocooncrash :-)
<cocooncrash> np :)
<drubin> why is generating a self signed SSL cert such a pain
<Morganvd> becouse is usualy does not end up being trusted
<drubin> Morganvd: But I will trust it. It is only for my usage
<Morganvd> lol thats kewl then
<drubin> still a mission to generate and testup
<inetpro> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-01
<Symmetria> For those of you that arent on the list I posted this to:
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/Uhr2j6rr
<superfly> Symmetria: what about Telkom and IPC, from what I've heard, IPC does not support IPv6
<Symmetria> superfly LOL, thats going to be a... screwup :) though I.S and others still have a way to provide V6 over tunnels if they are forced to
<Symmetria> though I think Telkom may find itself under some pressure
<superfly> my ADSL (when it's eventually back up and running) is via IS, so that's good to know
<superfly> but everyone with ADSL goes through IPC - it's going to be fun ;-)
<Symmetria> heh, I have DSL at home and native IPv6 at home (well, as native as the V4 is)
<Symmetria> but thats using L2TP back to the TENET NAS
<Symmetria> I.S can provide V6 to its business DSL clients who are already on static ips 
<Symmetria> its the normal home user thats going to be problematic
<superfly> ah, ok
<superfly> which is me
<Symmetria> you're gonna need to tunnel your ass unless the ISPs get sorted
<superfly> that's what I'm figuring
<superfly> though I first need to get my network IPv6 compliant, but that shouldn't be too much of an issue, from what I've heard
<bmg505> They deserve all the shit that is coming their way, this problem has been predicted ad nausium and the bean counters kept it down, its time to get all these financial whizz kids that thought they were clever to impliment ipv6 and switch the ipv4 network off :)
<superfly> heya, morning bmg505
<bmg505> good moaning :)
<superfly> mmmm.... another fan of "Allo Allo"?
<bmg505> what is allo allo?
<superfly> an old british tv program about a cafe owner in german-occupied france in ww2
<superfly> one of the characters used to say, "good moaning"
<bmg505> o cool
<bmg505> this ipv4 saga is basically the same as the alsa saga in linux or am I wrong?
<superfly> "Good Moaning" -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGNVU5ZjlgA
 * bmg505 hits face on the table
<bmg505> my slamd64 is b0rked, need to move to another workstation to see that
<bmg505> lets see if the iphone can do it
<bmg505> damn its working very well o nthe iphone, what is a good irc client for iphone4? mine is jail broken
<bmg505> wektime bbl
<superfly> bmg505: Colloquy
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> ohi sakhi
<inetpro> good evening
<superfly> good night
<bmg505> happy mailman day :)
<drubin> woohoo 
<drubin> hi david 
<david> Hi drubin
<DraZoro> Hello drubin and david 
<DraZoro> Hello loco team
<david> Hi DraZoro
<DraZoro> Maaz: coffee on 
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for DraZoro!
<DraZoro> Maaz : Thanks 
<Maaz> DraZoro: Sure
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-02
<superfly> morning everyone ;-)
<superfly> cocooncrash: this sounds a little FUDy to me... http://codahale.com/how-to-safely-store-a-password/
<sakhi> morning superfly 
<superfly> morning sakhi!
<superfly> inetpro: that blog post is more FUD than fact... sure it takes longer, but that doesn't make it any safer
<superfly> just longer to crach
<superfly> *crack
 * inetpro that were my thoughts as well
<inetpro> superfly: its interesting nevertheless
<cocooncrash> superfly: It's true
<cocooncrash> Password hashing should be slow.
<cocooncrash> (Nimbula uses bcrypt ;-) )
<cocooncrash> Maaz: 62**8
<Maaz> cocooncrash: 218340105584896
<cocooncrash> Maaz: 218340105584896/700000000/3600
<Maaz> cocooncrash: 86.6428990416
<cocooncrash> Just over 3 days to bruteforce an 8 character alphunumeric password hashed with MD5 using 4 GPUs.
<cocooncrash> s/MD5/SHA1/
<cocooncrash> (See also scrypt, which is designed to protect against hardware attacks by forcing more memory to be used.)
<cocooncrash> http://www.tarsnap.com/scrypt.html
<superfly> cocooncrash: but it doesn't make it more difficult to hack, just slower
<cocooncrash> http://chargen.matasano.com/chargen/2007/9/7/enough-with-the-rainbow-tables-what-you-need-to-know-about-s.html
<cocooncrash> superfly: Which is the whole point
<cocooncrash> Days is feasible, centuries is not.
<cocooncrash> Maaz: 86.6428990416 * 1000 / 24
<Maaz> cocooncrash: 3610.1207934
<cocooncrash> If you use a hash function 1000 times slower than SHA1, then it'll take abotu 10 years to bruteforce an 8 character password.
<superfly> cocooncrash: like I said, slower doesn't mean safer... it's a side effect that the person will probably give up, but I wouldn't call that "safe"
<cocooncrash> But if you change your password once a year, it becomes highly unlikely that it'll be bruteforce if the expected time is 5 years
<cocooncrash> If the expected time is a day or two it becomes very possible
<cocooncrash> superfly: All cryptography is based on the premise that it is not feasible to bruteforce
<tumbleweed> it's also pretty safe to say anything you encrypt today can be trivially decrypted in the future
<cocooncrash> If you use bcrypt with a 100ms hashing time, the expected time becomes centuries.
<cocooncrash> Maaz: 218340105584896 / 10 / 50000 / 4 / 3600 / 24
<Maaz> cocooncrash: 1263.54227769
<cocooncrash> 3 years to bruteforce an 8 character password with 100ms bcrypt hashing using the whole of EC2.
<Tonberry> damn
<cocooncrash> Maaz: 62**10 / 10 / 50000 / 4 / 3600 / 24 / 365
<Maaz> cocooncrash: 13307.0041519
<cocooncrash> 13 centuries for a 10 character passsword.
 * drubin likes this conversation
<drubin> superfly: Where did that link just randomly come from?
<superfly> drubin: you mean where did I find it?
<drubin> superfly: Well you kinda popped out of the blue and pasted that link to cocooncrash 
<drubin> jut wanted to know context (although it was interesting0
<superfly> drubin: just that I tihnk cocooncrash has recommended bcrypt to be before
<tumbleweed> marcog: your xdg-open bug got accepted into maverick-proposed. Care to test it?
<marcog> tumbleweed: i've starred it, will test
<queery> Ubuntu hour Sunday 12pm Gino's, Stellenbosch
<queery> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/666/detail/
<inetpro> drubin: I tweeted it but seriously, don't ask me where I got it, I can't remember
<drubin> inetpro: tweeted what?
<inetpro> 02/02 10:33:06 <drubin> superfly: Where did that link just randomly come from?
<drubin> inetpro: Ah hehe
<tumbleweed> marcog: nice, someone else dealt with it
<marcog> tumbleweed: i assume that means i don't have to do anything?
<tumbleweed> indeed
<marcog> obviously it was quite the me too bug
<tumbleweed> marcog: I suffered that bug for ages :)
<marcog> with chrome?
<tumbleweed> chromium
<marcog> same thing :P
<tumbleweed> not at all
<marcog> same thing
<tumbleweed> nobody even knows what's in chrome
<froztbyte> Maaz: reverse karmaladder
<Maaz> froztbyte: 0: ubuntuforums (-3), 1: tomtom (-2), 2: empathy (-2), 3: hal (-1), 4: virtualbox (-1), 5: KnightRider (-1), 6: car services (-1), 7: kde (-1), 8: ucf (-1), 9: virtualenv (-1), 10: drl (-1), 11: wordpress (-1), 12: Nokia (-1), 13: opendns (-1), 14: digests (-1), 15: kspread (-1), 16: --. --- --- -..   -- --- .-. -. .. -. (-1), 17: Nepomuk (-1), 18: Virtuoso (-1), 19: Strigi (-1), 20: KDE's Desktop Search (-1), 21: sars (0), 22: w
<tumbleweed> seems like we are rather positive around here
<froztbyte> Maaz: karmaladder
<Maaz> froztbyte: 0: superfly (20), 1: cocooncrash (18), 2: maiatoday (11), 3: drubin (10), 4: tumbleweed (10), 5: Vhata (8), 6: morgs (7), 7: confluency (6), 8: highvoltage (6), 9: Kilos (6), 10: ubuntu-za (2), 11: nuvolari (2), 12: russell (2), 13: Symmetria (2), 14: |3o|3 (2), 15: yusuf (2), 16: youtube-dl (1), 17: ScorpKing (1), 18: Web Africa (1), 19: Lenovo (1), 20: fnb (1), 21: ibid devs (1), 22: Hodgestar (1), 23: Android (1), 24: doghouse
<linuxboy> Maaz: morsecode --. --- --- -..   -- --- .-. -. .. -.
<Maaz> linuxboy: Encodes as -.-. --- -.. .   -....- -....- .-.-.-   -....- -....- -....-   -....- -....- -....-   -....- .-.-.- .-.-.-       -....- -....-   -....- -....- -....-   .-.-.- -....- .-.-.-   -....- .-.-.-   .-.-.- .-.-.-   -....- .-.-.-
<tumbleweed> Maaz: morse --. --- --- -..   -- --- .-. -. .. -.
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Decodes as GOOD  MORNIN
<superfly> how did I get up there?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: superfly ftw [[ clearly ]]
<queery>      bye
<superfly> cocooncrash: that grub error i'm getting is actually "out of disk"
<cocooncrash> superfly: Hrm
<cocooncrash> return grub_error (GRUB_ERR_OUT_OF_RANGE, "%s out of disk", disk->name);
<cocooncrash> superfly: Looks like a geometry issue actually
<superfly> nope, no disk name, just "error: out of disk."
<cocooncrash> Oh
<cocooncrash> So that seems to happen if it's got a sector number that lies outside the disk
<superfly> I booted into a live cd and did a grub-install, so now I get "GRUB loading." and then "error: out of disk.", and then the grub rescue prompt
<cocooncrash> Only thing I can think of is that the partition table has a partition extending past the last sector
<nuvolari> ooh :> I have karma :D
<nuvolari> ok, home time
<cocooncrash> gtg
<Kilos> evening superfly and every   one else
<Kilos> we got data again yoohoo
<Kilos> used gumtree for the first time
<Kilos> lo bmg505  how do you do
<superfly> Kilos: I got ADSL, uncapped, no more data worries for me
<Kilos> hehe that so lekker superfly 
<Kilos> is it darem faster
<superfly> I already downloaded like 9 or 10 gigs last night
<superfly> Kilos: no, it's about the same speed as my HSDPA
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> mind you with ians modem here on hsdpa it was fast at times
<Kilos> much better than a cell
<superfly> Kilos: ja, I had the super fast modem
<Kilos> oh well, at least you rid of the data cap hassle
<Kilos> and the costs of course
<superfly> when I get that sorted out, yes
<superfly> for this month (and probably next) I'm paying double :-(
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> at least now I can do a clean install here and get rid of that bug
<superfly> ah, cocooncrash... "19457 cylinders" ... "19267 - 19458"
<superfly> that doesn't look quite right
<cocooncrash> That looks a bit dubious
<cocooncrash> Try to work in sectors though, fdisk should set CHS sensibly
<cocooncrash> fdisk -u
<superfly> yeah, i've done that - still getting that error
<neil__> hey all nlsthzn here *waves*... how to upgrade from Kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04... ubuntu is easy, I am finding Kubuntu a bitt less so 
<superfly> neil__: how are you doing it? via alternate CD or via apt-get and friends?
<neil__> want to use apt-get or what ever means to do it via the net... ubuntu I would just run update-manager -d -c but in Kubuntu I am stumped :/
<bmg505> 10 months and 23 days to xmas :)
<bmg505> hello south africa
<neil__> so long to wait for x-mas QQ
<neil__>  just run do-release-upgrade and added a -d and something is happening... cheers
<Kilos> hi neil__  bmg505 
<Kilos> bmg505, where are you
<neil__> Kilos: hey uncle :)
<Kilos> hehe
<neil__> thanks... IRC server going down for maintenance... catch u guys later
<Kilos> cheers neil__ 
<superfly> cocooncrash: I just did a complete reinstall, and I still get that stupid error
<superfly> recreated the partitions, everything
<Morganvd> hey folks
<superfly> ohi
 * superfly restarts to experience KDE 4.6
<Morganvd> lol
<Morganvd> superfly: you having issues
 * Symmetria contemplates doing remote medical procedures over south african internet
 * Symmetria is scared at the very thought
<Symmetria> "Sorry about the 3 dead people, the internet went down"
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> "Please do nawt be fishing the med today, if you cut SEMEWE people gonna dieeeee"
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<cocooncrash> superfly: Oh bleh
<superfly> indeed
<cocooncrash> Try using grub-legacy?
<cocooncrash> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-03
<sakhi> mooning
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> morning sakhi, inetpro
<superfly> Morganvd: I did have some issues, but they were my own doing
<inetpro> superfly: hi
<inetpro> superfly: did you read arstechnica?
<inetpro> Nokia takes its MeeGo theme code offline, likely preparing custom UI http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/02/nokia-takes-its-meego-theme-code-offline-likely-preparing-custom-ui.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
<superfly> inetpro: not yet... interesting
<superfly> inetpro: "Nokia has taken major steps over the past year to increase the transparency of Qt development and wouldn't lightly decide to hide such a critically important part. The move suggests that Nokia is working on its custom MeeGo look and feel and wants to keep certain elements of the user interface design under wraps for competitive reasons until the first MeeGo product is unveiled."
<superfly> I think that's most likely the case
<inetpro> superfly: for sure
<inetpro> they should just call it a code freeze
<superfly> inetpro: except it's not
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> tough new world we live in
<superfly> reboot time... KDE 4.6 here I come!
<superfly> w00t, now just to fetch all my themes again
<nuvolari> morningz everyone :)
<superfly> ohi nuvolari
<sakhi> how do I escape "@" again in the password section?  export http_proxy=http://username:p@ssword@proxyip:port/
<Symmetria> LOL!
<Symmetria> How is this for a query sent to an ISP
<Symmetria> Hello!                                                                           
<Symmetria> We are interested to rent a dedicated server for the projects, which could potentially complain. Such as - Warez and Malware                                
<Symmetria> Can you do it? If yes, we are interested in conditions and prices?              
<Symmetria> hahahahahahaha
<Symmetria> thats funny as hell
<sakhi> :)
<superfly> sakhi: I think you use % and then the hexadecimal character code
<nuvolari> :O
 * nuvolari wants to be a possum and play dead x.x
<Morganvd> Symmetria: you work at a isp
<superfly> Morganvd: no, he operates one of the biggest networks in south africa
<Morganvd> nice
<inetpro> corrie206: wb
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-04
<nlsthzn> Morning all...
<bmg505> gmsa
<nlsthzn> bmg505: Now I have that Jingle from the early morning TV show GMSA in my head :p
<nlsthzn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udhd9fmOdCs&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh+div-1r-9-HM
<superfly> morning nlsthzn, bmg505
<nlsthzn> hi superfly :)
<nuvolari> morningz superfly, nlsthzn, bmg505
<superfly> sup nuvolari
<nuvolari> I'm good and you superfly?
<superfly> good, good
<superfly> enjoying my uncapped
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: Hey
<nlsthzn> superfly: so what u dl?
<superfly> nlsthzn: talks from the local LUG, for instance (the big ones... 1.5-2G)
<superfly> http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=collection%3ACLUGtalks&sort=-publicdate
<nlsthzn> wow... but why would they be so big?!
<superfly> cause they're supposedly high quality ;-)
<nlsthzn> video?
<superfly> nlsthzn: yup
<nlsthzn> superfly: makes sense then I guess :)
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> yo sakhi
<pascal`> hey
<superfly> hi pascal`
<pascal`> hey superfly 
<pascal`> I've got a bit of a silly question
<pascal`> Do you know what the syntax is to create an HTML hyperlink that will open a network location with Nautilus?
<superfly> I don't use Gnome, I'm afraid
<pascal`> well whatever
<pascal`> I just need to open a network location from a hyperlink
<pascal`> The file manager isn't important
<superfly> well, the file manager is important, because it might put a hook into your browser to open special "protocols"
<superfly> but to answer your question, there is no HTML hyperlink
<pascal`> Well, specifying the smb protocal just does nothing for me
<pascal`> i.e. I click the link and nothing happens
<superfly> HTML hyperlinks support http, https, ftp, and a few other web-centric protocols
<superfly> yes, smb will do nothing because it's not a web protocol, and your browser does not know how to handle it
<pascal`> I'm administering a heterogeneous network, and just want to make it easy for everyone on the network to have quick access to a shared directory
<pascal`> It should prompt you to select an application to use to open the URL though
<superfly> nope, not if it doesn't understand the protocol
<pascal`> Strange that it works on OSX and Windows then
<superfly> pascal`: where and how? you still haven't told me what application you are using
<pascal`> I'm using firefox on mac and ie on windows
<superfly> and I'm not tell you it won't work, I'm telling you why it currently doesn't work
<superfly> yeah, mac and windows probably have registered those protocol
<superfly> s
<pascal`> have a little test html page with a hyperlink on for each OS
<pascal`> i'm trying to get a working hyperlink for ubuntu, but from what you've said, I don't think I'm going to be able to get it to work
<superfly> just like you can register the apt: protocol in Firefox on Ubuntu to open your package manager 
<pascal`> Yeah, I understand
<superfly> pascal`: on KDE/Konqueror I know can use the smb protocol, but I don't know how to get Firefox to do that
<pascal`> Thanks for your help
<pascal`> yeah I remember that
<superfly> I'm sure a bit of googling will uncover something
<pascal`> What is "googling"?
<pascal`> Yeah dude, I've looked around
<pascal`> the protocol just isn't registered by default, and it'll be quicker for me to explain to the staff how to open the network location manually, than to explain how to register the protocol
<pascal`> Maybe I can give them a link file or something
<inetpro> pascal`: see http://locallink.mozdev.org/
<pascal`> thanks inetpro 
<Symmetria> gah
<Symmetria> *annoyed*
<Symmetria> how the hell do people afford to buy houses in capetown 
<Symmetria> seriously
<froztbyte> by sitting in debt for 20 years?
<Symmetria> froztbyte heh, dude, I earn good money, and the pricing is so insane I couldnt come close to affording most of the decent places
<Symmetria> you're looking at bond repayments of 20+ thousand a month 
<froztbyte> yup, I know
<froztbyte> I've looked before
<Symmetria> and lol, when you're paying 20 grand a month in a bond repayment + paying off car + other expenses, its just not realistic
<froztbyte> obviously you need to become part of silicon cape and spend your time getting paid 1.2mil/year to talk bullshit
<froztbyte> (has anyone from that even done anything yet, or is it just a cashwank?)
<bmg505> 20k for house, 10k for insurance, 20k for car, 50k for wife, 20k/kid that is more the budget :(
<bmg505> a hooker 24 month contract would probably only cost about 5k/month
<nuvolari> hi guys, what could the diff be (in practice) between 2 files where the hexcode differs only in the following: 
<nuvolari> < 0000000 feca beba 0000 3100 2c00 000a 0005 0926
<nuvolari> > 0000000 feca beba 0000 3200 2c00 000a 0005 0926
<froztbyte> that's entirely dependant on what sort of file you're talking about
<nuvolari> java class files
<cocooncrash> nuvolari: Two bits.
<bmg505> if its part of a string its a '1' that became a '2'
<linuxboy> Symmetria: get a cheaper car :/
<Symmetria> 20k for car bmg?!
<Symmetria> wtf type of car are you driving that its costing 20k a month
<Symmetria> my 335i only costs me 6.8 + 1600 a month for insurance 
<bmg505> when you live in a R2mil house with a wife you gonna need R10kx2 one R10k for you and one R10k for her
<bmg505> the 20k/kid includes their car payments
<bmg505> breeding and settling down is quite expensive
<linuxboy> Symmetria: what sort of houses are you looking at that you can't afford?
<linuxboy> bmg505: you need to earn +- R60k for a 2 mil house
<Symmetria> heh 60k gross probably wont cover you for a 2mil house unless you living cheap on anything else :P
<Symmetria> (actually I know it wont)
<fredre> hi all
<Morganvd> hi everyone
<inetpro> good evening
<superfly> evening inetpro
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-05
<inetpro> good morning
<Morganvd> morning
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hi all
 * inetpro thinking about web developer access to web server file systems
<inetpro> since FTP should die, how do you handle access to web server resources for web developers?
<tumbleweed> sftp (i.e. ssh)
<tumbleweed> or webdav, possibly. More stuff supports it
<inetpro> tumbleweed: samba?
<tumbleweed> I wouldn't be too comfortable with running a samba on the public internet
<inetpro> tumbleweed: no, not on the public side
<tumbleweed> that's fine then
<tumbleweed> of course you may be happier with a deployment system where they don't have direct access to the webroots, but rather have to commit to a repo
<inetpro> tumbleweed: now that sounds like the right thing to do
<inetpro> but web devs want immediate results
<tumbleweed> give them a staging server too :)
<tumbleweed> where all their commits are published immediately
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how?
<tumbleweed> cronjob that pulls from the repo?
<inetpro> immediately?
<tumbleweed> you can achieve almost-immediately with a commit hook
<inetpro> ok, when you say commit, what would you use for that?
<tumbleweed> a VCS
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> let me ponder about this
<inetpro> our web devs are still on Windows
<tumbleweed> almost all the populer VCSs work perfectly on windows (even if windows is a horrible environment for development :P )
<inetpro> ok, and what VCS would you suggest?
<tumbleweed> one they can get along with. These days that's probably svn or git
<tumbleweed> I'd avoid svn and go for something distributed, but that can be more copmlex to use
<tumbleweed> inetpro: but you need to spend some time getting familiar with VCSs before you can make other people use them :)
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I have used cvs, svn and a bit of bzr
<inetpro> just the users have never used it, at least not that I know of
<tumbleweed> aah, that's not so bad then
<inetpro> the reason I'm pondering about it is because I need to think about allowing more than a single developer on sites like drupal
<inetpro> want to work out a practicable solution that will keep us going for some time
<inetpro> traditionally we've had a lot of sites with simple static info, which is easy to manage
<superfly> bzr
<superfly> git is overcomplicated
<inetpro> ok let's think for the moment about the production side first, assume that the dev environment is sorted and version controlled
<inetpro> would you use rsync to sync it all?
<inetpro> to sync to production*
<inetpro> would you agree that production does not need a VCS
<inetpro> ?
<superfly> inetpro: we actually just do an update from svn
<inetpro> superfly: please explain
<superfly> inetpro: we type in "svn up"
<inetpro> superfly: you mean directly to a production system?
<superfly> yes
<inetpro> hmm...
<marcog> is it a critical production system?
<superfly> we have a VCS and deployment strategy in place to prevent untested code from getting onto the live servers
<marcog> i'm thinking more of an update failing halfway
<superfly> marcog: we're deploying python apps... if the svn up falls over, the deployment won't continue
<marcog> ah ok
<tumbleweed> it doesn't sound like this is incredibly critical if the devs can currently write directly to the webroot
<tumbleweed> so you also don't want to suddendly jump into an overly-bureaucratic system
<tumbleweed> superfly: is bzr ok on windows? (are there decent gui bits). svn has the advantage of being built into many IDEs, which windows people seem to like
<superfly> tumbleweed: Bzr Explorer works on Windows, and there's also TortoiseBzr (which I prefer if I'm on Windows)
<tumbleweed> marcog: non-SVN/CVS VCSs probably wont have the problem of updates failing half-way
<tumbleweed> i.e. update local repo first then update the checkout from that
<marcog> tumbleweed: wasn't aware of that
<marcog> although superfly mentioned they use svn
<tumbleweed> well if you have disk failure / permissions issues / local modifications, you could still get a partial update failure, I guess
<Kilos> corrie206, ping
<inetpro> superfly: Marble 1.0.0 now available in Maemo extras http://nienhueser.de/blog/?p=295
 * superfly looks to see if he can install it
<inetpro> superfly: you still happy with your N900?
<superfly> inetpro: I'm LOVING it
<inetpro> cool
<superfly> it's the BEST phone I've ever had
 * superfly installs Marble
<inetpro> superfly: Thanks to some clever detective work by the guys at NokiaPort, who unearthed the specs from a MeeGo bug report, it looks possible that the N9 will have a dual-core 1.6 GHz Intel Moorestown processor, a 200 MHz graphics unit that drives a 480×854 pixel display, 1 GB RAM and an Infineon 3G modem that supports HSPA+ speeds (21 Mbps downlink). 
<inetpro> http://thenokian9blog.com/2011/02/04/is-this-nokias-iphone-killer/
 * inetpro can't wait to see that
<superfly> word
<superfly> inetpro: the N900 is Nokia's iPhone killer :-P just that they don't regard it as such
<inetpro> superfly: maybe next month I will decide what to get
<superfly> night folks
<inetpro> good night superfly
<deegee_> superfly: g'dnight
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-06
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> good morning
<bmg505> good morning
<bmg505> I will never again buy a nokia, and it has all to do with the shit service they give, not the phone
<superfly> nokia doesn't have a real presence in SA, they mostly defer you to Vodacom
<Kilos> afternoon all
<deegee_> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya deegee
<nlsthzn> alo
<nlsthzn> debian squeeze is old difficult (stable) ubuntu... can't imagine why I thought it would be a good idea to install it
<Kilos> hehe. hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle... what is up?
<Kilos> been struggling for 6 days or so. pc crashed 
<Kilos> tried a clean install of maverick and the world fell down
<nlsthzn> :( that sucks...
<Kilos> yeah. tell me about it
<nlsthzn> wow... maverick has been very stable for me to few times I installed it... natty however... phew....
<Kilos> ithink it is in my bios that the prob appears on its own
<Kilos> maybe a bug got in there somehow
<nlsthzn> possible I guess... 
<Kilos> after 5 days i left battery out all night and then started from scratch and here we are
<Kilos> tried clean installs many times. only 9.10 would go in and then when i tried maverick near the end of the updates it would crash again
<Kilos> wasted lotsa data
 * Kilos cries
<nlsthzn> :(
<superfly> Kilos: is this on the hard drive we told you was bad?
<Kilos> i tried 3 drives superfly . 6g 20g and 80g and all did the same
<Kilos> i am now on the 20g
<Kilos> i just need some help with the archives goodie please
<deegee_> Kilos: i think that should be a hardware problem. have you tried installing maverick alternative?
<deegee_> instead of the maverick desktop install cd...
<Kilos> with 9.10 using same commands i can clean install and then reverse the archives command and not download anything 
<Kilos> maverick takes 110m every time
<Kilos> i dont have the altcd deegee_ 
<Kilos> somewhere the latest linux headers and kernel are hiding and need to get them everytime from the net
<Kilos> also oo and all the cups stuff
<deegee_> Kilos: are you around pretoria perhaps? might burn you a copy
<deegee_> during the week
<Kilos> i am on the way to brits but can get it picked up from pretoria west
<Kilos> this is a genuine cd
<Kilos> pretty and all
<Kilos> from canonical
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> Kilos: well... seeing as I could with assistance to how it should be done I could put most of the repo's on disc for you and let the post office do the rest
<deegee_> Kilos: genuine or not, fact is; if it doesn't go well with your hardware it will give problems...
<Kilos> even after successful install from months ago deegee_ ??
<deegee_> Kilos: you might need a hardware refresh..
<Kilos> oh i also tried karmic and some others as well and all gave crap
<nlsthzn> Kilos: like the guy said when his horse fell over dead, "Strange, his never done that before"
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Kilos> yes this is an old one that actually went flying out of a window before it was dumped and i got it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but now after the battery out over night this install went quick and clean
<Kilos> maybe a bios upgrade will sort the prob
<Kilos> but thats beyond me
<deegee_> i got a pII running 8.04.4 server at my office, doesn't like to upgrade to anything beyond that...
<nlsthzn> sounds more like motherboard or psu... but I am no hardware guru
<Kilos> i got a cd called
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<deegee_> Kilos: are you sure it's not affected by the y2k bug?
<Kilos> UBCD
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> UBCD tests everything ram , cpu  drives etc and said all was ok
<Kilos> y2k? wasnt that just a hoax
<deegee_> is that the latest UBCD?
<deegee_> heh...
<Kilos> about 6 months old
 * deegee_ can't say much about UBCD
<Kilos> very involved for me to work out what all it can do
<Kilos> i use these 2 commands to save packages . how come it doesnt save the updated OO and linux headers etc as it does in 9.10
<Kilos> sudo cp /var/cache/apt/archives/* /media/storage/packs
<Kilos>   sudo cp /media/storage/packs/* /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kilos> if i say the word chown superfly  jumps on me
<Kilos> is there something i must add to get hidden files as well
 * nlsthzn is going to try natty one last time... come on you silly alpha release piece of ... debian :p
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn is not sure why he does this to himself...
<Kilos> because you can
<Kilos> like the peeps that write virusses
<nlsthzn> Kilos: ah... makes sense...
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Maaz> Steak , egg and chips. And a free Coke
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks alot
<Maaz> no worries, Kilos
<inetpro> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> hiya inetpro  howzit
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... ok I guess
 * inetpro had an unavoidable crash this morning when a car swerved in front of us. 
<inetpro> at least everyone is ok with just minor damage to cars
<Kilos> wow. sorry man
<Kilos> happy to hear everyone ok
<inetpro> terrible feeling of uselessness for being at the wrong point at the wrong time though
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> eish, inetpro, I'm glad you're OK
<inetpro> superfly: thanks
<superfly> I've been in a couple, and I hate the feeling
<inetpro> I just wish there was software that could be used for simulating and documenting the event
<inetpro> I'm the worst when it comes to drawing it on paper
<Kilos> cell fone camera
<inetpro> Kilos: I took two snaps afterwards... should have taking more though
<inetpro> Kilos: when looking at the other car it's difficult to imagine that we were driving in the same direction when suddenly she decided to turn right at the green robot while I was coming from behind on her right hand side
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> unfortunately my car just went skidding ahead when I applied the breaks... so much for a car without ABS breaks
<inetpro> if I had ABS I'm quite convinced that I would have avoided it
<Kilos> not maybe oil on the road as well
<inetpro> very possible
<dwidge> inetpro: actually there is software that the investigators use, saw it on a crime documentary, but they didn't name anything specific. they put in all the known data from the scene and it renders a 3d clip of the event from different angles
<superfly> inetpro: you skidded because you slammed on breaks. if you'd gradually increased the pressure, but never hit 100% brakes, you would have slowed down in time
<inetpro> superfly: maybe
<inetpro> superfly: I tried
<dwidge> in the documentary they showed the sim of a utility vehicle clipping a girl on the pavement, ragdoll physics and all
<superfly> inetpro: I've taken an advanced driving course - that works.
<superfly> of course if you'd been going over the speed limit and not maintaining your following distance, nothing would have helped :-P
<Kilos> can someone tell me where to find this iso please. 
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s23GCFkHcp
<Kilos> can you only get to it via cli
<Kilos> i dunno how to open home  to find it unless i go cli
<Kilos> and the temp file is gone because power tripped
<Kilos> it also says   If you are a gui person, simply click on the "Remastersys Backup" icon in the System Menu and you can select which option you want to run.
<Kilos> i dont have that icon
 * Kilos scratches noggin
<Kilos> sorry found it
<Kilos> kinda blind i be
<Kilos> must mak stuff bigger
<Kilos> make
<Kilos> see ya later
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-30
<sakhi> Morning
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<inetpro> good morning
<sakhi> hi inetpro 
<sakhi> hi nuvolari 
<inetpro> sakhi: hiho
<zeref> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/adsl/41847-the-truth-about-adsl-costs-in-sa.html
<Kilos> evening superfly nlsthzn nuvolari and all you other peeps
<Kilos> anyone got news about drubin , is he still maintaining
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<drubin> Kilos: news?
<superfly> I spoke to drubin the other day, he's fine... oh, here he is
<drubin> am i maintaining what?
<Kilos> lol hi drubin is all well?
<drubin> you LUCKY i lterally just got home..
<Kilos> maintaining=surviving under the stress of breathing
<Kilos> my xchat shows you greyed out but you here
<drubin> should be back. 
<drubin> but I need to go sort out some dinner now. 
<drubin> Kilos: but thanks for caring :D means alot
<Kilos> just wanted to know if you ok drubin  go enjoy
<Kilos> come visit some evening and let us know how things are going
<Kilos> just had a good laugh at the sabc weatherman, roeckons no rain tonight here while its hosing down outside
<Kilos> *reckons
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> hiya
<Kilos> hiya Mezenir 
<Kilos> Mezenir, is asd initials?
<Mezenir> asd ?
<Kilos> what chat client are you using
<Mezenir> mirc
<Mezenir> coz im in windows
<Mezenir> the horror
<Mezenir> but i play a lot of games on steam
<Kilos> he he
<Mezenir> so ja
<Mezenir> waiting for that steam to linux port ;)
<Kilos> doesnt it show nicks of peeps on the channel
<Mezenir> it does
<Mezenir> why ?
<Kilos> right click on a nick and should show name etc
<Mezenir> oh
<Kilos> real name , user country etc
<Mezenir> might be this version i got from a friend
<Mezenir> probably configured somehow
<Kilos> your real name shows as asd
<Mezenir> wouldnt be surpised if it says im from an alternate universe
<Kilos> what you using xp or win7
<Mezenir> win7
<Mezenir> for the > 3.25 gig ram
<Kilos> it wouldnt even install on my pc
<Kilos> unity at least just complains about my graphics card only
<Mezenir> haha
<Mezenir> how do you like unity
<Kilos> i cant use it so i staying with maverick as long as i can
<Mezenir> hmmm
<Mezenir> kubuntu ?
<Kilos> i really like maverick and will cry when support goes away
<Mezenir> maverick
<Mezenir> is that the last LTS version ?
<Mezenir> im a bit fuzzy
<Kilos> i got kubuntu from superfly and my son inherited it
<Kilos> no not lts
<Mezenir> how about linux mint ?
<Mezenir> im a fan of the arch linux principles
<Mezenir> just havent found the time
<Mezenir> im currently busy with linux from scratch
<Kilos> will see when maverick crashes
<superfly> Mezenir: Desura
<Mezenir> pretty fun
<Mezenir> Desura doesnt have the new games sadly
<Mezenir> i think theyre more aimed at the indie category
<superfly> Desura has OilRush, and that's the only new game you need to worry about :-P
<Mezenir> haha
<Mezenir> i find it strange
<Mezenir> since starcraft 2 came out on mac
<Mezenir> and they used opengl
<Mezenir> why cant it be on linux ?
<Mezenir> conspiracy against linux :/
<Mezenir> or just lack of monetary incentive
<Mezenir> lol
<superfly> they don't see the profit in it
<nuvolari> Kilos: naand oom!
 * nuvolari eventually get to IRC tonight
<nuvolari> lo 'fly, Mezenir 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari welcome
<superfly> even though Linux consistently brings in more money per gamer than Windows or Mac in the humble bundles
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<Mezenir> hey nuvo
<nuvolari> how's everyone doing?
<Kilos> as we please
<nuvolari> heh, good
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> how was you day oom Kilos?
<Mezenir> going good thanks
<Mezenir> how about you
<Kilos> so so laddy ty and yours?
<nuvolari> not too bad
<Kilos> why you busy day and night, what you scheming
<nuvolari> looking forward that our IT team will grow a little
<nuvolari> Kilos: watching series when I get home oom
<Kilos> at work?
<nuvolari> gives me a chance to blow off steam
<Kilos> sewende laan etc
<nuvolari> no no, series on my 'puter
<nuvolari> I don't watch TV
<Kilos> or you a days of our lives fan
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> like the big bang theory
<nuvolari> my folks bought a TV that they sent with, but that's in my closet untill they come here :P 
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ya, something like that 
<nuvolari> Watching House at the moment
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> ian also watches that stuff then tells me he is busy when i get cross because i gotta wait for a reply on pidgin
<Kilos> if he was here i would klap him silly
<nuvolari> went for a bike ride today after work  as well. quick ride after work feels more hectic than in the morning
<nuvolari> lol 
<nuvolari> should get you some oom Kilos 
<Kilos> some what?
<nuvolari> some series to watch
<Kilos> when he comes he bring spanne movies and some series and i copy them on here but hardly watch them
<nuvolari> bah :-/ why oom?
<Kilos> mmm
<Kilos> mostly i can watch one then head starts thumping and then i also forget i got them
<Kilos> i got all the startreks
<Kilos> and stargates
<nuvolari> I'm not a space-sci-fi fan :P
<nuvolari> probably the only geek not liking it
<Kilos> wow i love skifi
<Kilos> scifi
<Kilos> we call it skiefie
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> daar's ook syfy 
<nuvolari> of so iets
<Kilos> maar ek kyk sewende laan
<Kilos> net bietjie sleg dat die skrywer almal laat lieg hele tyd
<nuvolari> heh, dan raak dit voorspelbaar
<nuvolari> wat gebeur? nee, die een lieg vir daai een
<Kilos> ja maar dit laat almal dink lieg is nie sleg nie
<Kilos> soos wit leuens
<nuvolari> presies :/
<Kilos> daar is nie so iets nie
<Kilos> lieg is lieg
<nuvolari> leer ook almal om rond te vry :P
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> night guys, see you morrow night
<zeref> whoa
<zeref> just been reading up on this SOPA thing
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-31
<nuvolari> o/mornings
<inetpro> good morning nuvolari, superfly, and others
<superfly> hi inetpro
<JabberwockyA19> hi inetpro
<inetpro> JabberwockyA19: heh
<inetpro> ahh lunch time
<nuvolari> lo inetpro 
<JabberwockyA19> ^_^
<zeref> hmmmm
<JabberwockyA19> kbmonkey: related to showing games on ubuntu check this out https://github.com/lodle/Desurium it's an alternative to steam, just without the nasty DRM
<JabberwockyA19> duh @ ping timeout
<JabberwockyA19> *doh
<JabberwockyA19> kbmonkey: related to showing games on ubuntu check this out https://github.com/lodle/Desurium it's an alternative to steam, just without the nasty DRM
<kbmonkey> sounds like a neat project JabberwockyA19 
<kbmonkey> have you tried it yet?
<JabberwockyA19> yes, but not since it's been opensource'ed
<kbmonkey> I remember having a nightmare trying to get steam to work.
<kbmonkey> I got to play Half Life once. Then Steam broke for good. This will be a nice alternative :)
<JabberwockyA19> I have purchased two games on it. It also allows you to download/update free/open source games.
<JabberwockyA19> the guys from moddb wrote it.
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> kbmonkey, welcome
<Kilos> where you been
<Kilos> naand nuvolari series kyker
<Kilos> lo plustwo 
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> whew someone answers
<Kilos> my buddy the bot
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hey queery you back?
<queery> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> long time no see, you ok?
<queery> Im leaving for Stellenbosch tomorrow
<queery> hehe I am
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> what you gonna do there?
<queery> Had a month holiday so I suspect so
<queery> Im gonna do corrections to my thesis once it comes back
<Kilos> ah good luck
<queery> thankx
<kbmonkey> Kilos 
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> queery. evening
<queery> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hows all?
<Kilos> seem ok
<Kilos> lurking
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-01
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<inetpro> good morning nuvolari
<inetpro> and good morning everyone else
<superfly> morning everyone
<superfly> yo morgs
<morgs> morning superfly 
<inetpro> wb morgs
<nuvolari> goodness :-/ windows sinning in a virtual machine kills my box while it's doing nothing
<nuvolari> *sitting
<JabberwockyA19> nuvolari: what application are you using to run the vm and which version of windows are you running?
<JabberwockyA19> I've noticed if I don't using my vm often it sometimes gets cached to swap
 * JabberwockyA19 uses spare flash drives for his swap fs
<nuvolari> JabberwockyA19: XP, OracleVM
<JabberwockyA19> I've used various application-/platform-based virtual machines, never touched m$ vm/oracle vm/citrix's xenserver
<JabberwockyA19> I have used oracle virtualbox to run XP (in order run vsphere client to manage my vmware esxi server)
 * nuvolari bursts out in rage
<nuvolari> I know why rIM is crashing
<inetpro> nuvolari: why?
<nuvolari> inetpro: the developer tools suck extensively
<inetpro> nuvolari: what is rIM?
<nuvolari> *RIM/Blackberry
<nuvolari> inetpro: ^^
<inetpro> ahh
<tumbleweed> < dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek day 2 starting in 10 minutes in  #ubuntu-classroom
<inetpro> yikes, if only I was not so tired
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kerbero> :D
<Kerbero> tumbleweed talking in #ubuntu-classroom
<inetpro> good evening
<Mezenir> hellos
<somaunn> hello guys
<inetpro> tumbleweed: well done
<inetpro> not sure I understand all that but one day perhaps I can try
<tumbleweed> inetpro: you pick it up as you need it
<nlsthzn> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<plustwo> hi everyone
<superfly> hi plustwo
<plustwo> o/ superfly
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> regex are confusing at first
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-02
<H_A_N_D_S_O_M_E> hi 
<sakhi> Morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<psydroid> spreken mensen hier Nederlands of Afrikaans of alleen Engels?
<superfly> psydroid: We mostly speak English, since that is the language that is common to all of us.
<psydroid> superfly, it's ok, I referred someone to this channel because he wanted to practice his Afrikaans and neither of us knows of a channel with Afrikaans as its main language
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you new?
<psydroid> well, kind of but not really
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh you not the new guy in the mailing lists
<psydroid> I just joined this channel because a friend wanted to find a channel where he could practise his Afrikaans and this is the only South African channel I know, so I just wanted to see if there were any people in the channel first
<psydroid> no, definitely not
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> psydroid, we have an afrikaans channel but dunno how many guys have time to chat
<psydroid> I'm from the Netherlands, the only thing we have in common is our time zone
<Kilos> #ubuntu-afr
<psydroid> Kilos, he already said to me that no one was there, so I guess he's out of luck unless you or someone else knows of another channel or server where he can practice his Afrikaans
<psydroid> and I can only speak Dutch
<psydroid> nor do I have the time to chat myself, really
<Kilos> he must just remember everyone is at work so it all depends on workload
<Kilos> your english is good
<psydroid> okay, I will tell that to him when I see him again
<psydroid> thanks, I've been using it for so many years that it almost feels native to me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maybe get him to watch some afrikaans movies if he hasnt got a bandwidth problem
<Kilos> later
<Kilos> psydroid, let him watch these. they are funny too
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamie_Uys
<superfly> hi Guest32398
<superfly> Looks like you'll need to choose another nick ;-)
<Guest32398> howzit guys
<Guest32398> so how do i change my nickname
<superfly> well, choose one, and then  type "/nick <yournick>"
<superfly> it'll tell you if it's already in use, and then you need to find another
<Guest32398> "/nick <lionthinker>"
<Lionthinker> okay
<Lionthinker> greatings guys
<Lionthinker> thanks for the help and welcome
<Lionthinker> is the ubuntu loco a busy one?
<superfly> Lionthinker: not hugely... we have stuff going on from time to time... but it is a do-ocracy. If you want something to happen, you do it
<Lionthinker> okay found a nickname, anyone still there
<superfly> some of us, from time to time
<Lionthinker> so how does this work, i see you set a meeting time and people get together to discuss an agenda or topic?
<superfly> those are our monthly meetings
<superfly> then, as I said while you were jumping in and out, it's a do-ocracy - if you want something done, do it.
<Lionthinker> that sounds great
<Lionthinker> apologies about that, never used this thing before
<Lionthinker> tell me, how effective is brainstorm?
<Kilos> hi RazorBeamz 
<RazorBeamz> hi
<RazorBeamz> I joined this channel in hopes of learning some Afrikaans. How much of that is spoken here?
<Kilos> some but the guys here work most of the time so help people with ubuntu/linux problems mostly
<Kilos> you in the netherlands
<RazorBeamz> Nope, US
<Kerbero> RazorBeamz: #ubuntu-afr
<Kerbero> is dalk beter as jy afrikaans wil leer
<RazorBeamz> Dankie
<Kilos> oh thats nice, we had a guy earlier from the netherlands who was also looking for help learning afrikaans
<Kerbero> Ik ben van het nederlanden en ik spreekt ook heel goed afrikaans
<Kilos> lo Kerbero 
<Kerbero> :P
<Kerbero> ja ek sit nou hier by die familie
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Mezenir> how goes
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Mezenir> pretty good
<Mezenir> glad its almost weekend
<Kilos> hehe
<Mezenir> and theres a new patch out for skyrim
 * nlsthzn 'd calm is severely disturbed at the moment...
<Mezenir> to address some of those bugs ive been experiencing
<Mezenir> so happy day :D
<Kilos> lol hi nlsthzn 
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> nice
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos 
<Kerbero> Mezenir: you play it under wine?
<Mezenir> no
<Mezenir> i use windoze
<Mezenir> :(
<Kerbero> sad
<Mezenir> yes
<Kerbero> i also have a win7 partition
<Mezenir> do you play it under wine ?
<Kerbero> booted it twice only to try skyrim
<Kerbero> i never could get it to work in wine
<Mezenir> thats the problem
<Mezenir> and if you did i doubt the performance would compare
<Kerbero> it is suppose to work though
<Kerbero> indeed
<Mezenir> and i have maaaany games on steam
<Mezenir> so yes
<Mezenir> until steam goes linux
<Mezenir> ill have that partition
<Mezenir> doesnt mean i dont like linux more thou
<deegee_> gud evening all o/
<superfly> hi deegee_
<kbmonkey> timer 20 join #ubuntu-za #crunchbang
<kbmonkey> oops. I meant hello :)
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> so what happens on that last mentioned channel?
<Kilos> what you lolling at Kerbero 
<Kilos> what did i miss
<kbmonkey> hi
<Kerbero> not much
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey you well?
<kbmonkey> ha ha its a linux distro channel Kerbero 
<Kerbero> ok
<Kilos> ha hq
<Kerbero> boring
<Kilos> ha as well
<kbmonkey> hello kilos
<Kilos> kbmonkey, did you read inna mail about  that lpi course
<Kilos> http://wiki.lpi.org/wiki/LinuxEssentials
<kbmonkey> I see that now Kilos. neat
<Kilos> i dunno what it is i waiting for you and nuvo to get going
<kbmonkey> the LPI course requirements say you need some basic experience to start with
<kbmonkey> like using a terminal, and such things
<Kilos> well i can boot a pc and say sudo iftop -n
<kbmonkey> this linux essentials is for such things. the basics. I dare say Kilos you know most of that already ;)
<Kilos> oh is that what it is about
<Kilos> then i keep waiting for you two. i started reading it again from scratch
<kbmonkey> you use iftop often ey?
<Kilos> all the time
<kbmonkey> We can improve that for you
<Kilos> how?
<Kilos> i got some info from inetpro and did his commands
<kbmonkey> we can tell sudo, that when you run iftop, you don't need to enter your password each time. like a special rule, an exception
<Kilos> ah that would be lekker
<Kilos> i wear my keyboard out with all the passwords
<kbmonkey> haha! yes I do the same
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> here is what i did  echo -e "dns-resolution: no\nport-resolution: no\nline-display: one-line-both\nshow-totals: yes" >> ~/.iftoprc
<Kilos> my iftop lost its conf file somewhere and went back to eth0
<Kilos> he helped me find ppp0 again and gave that long command
<kbmonkey> lost its config? eek
<Kilos> yeah weird it just stopped showing anything and by chance i saw it show eth0 one day
<kbmonkey> you fixed it now
<Kilos> ya he made me um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> make a new conf file
<Kilos> and tell it to use ppp0
<Kilos> but now its kiff again
<kbmonkey> what does 'whereis iftop' say?
<Kilos> anyway how are you lad
<Kilos> sec i see
<Kilos> /usr/sbin/iftop /usr/share/man/man8/iftop.8.gz
<kbmonkey> ah good Kilos. I will email the list soon about studies. some fresh ideas
<kbmonkey> you wana try to do away with your iftop password? ;)
<Kilos> yes please
<kbmonkey> yey :)
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> you using me as the guinnee pig
<Kilos> forgot how to spell that
<Kilos> Maaz, spell guinnee
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Ginnee
<kbmonkey> guinnea
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> oh ty the bot stupid
<kbmonkey> he uses African spelling
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lo Langjan 
<kbmonkey> hi Langjan 
<kbmonkey> no guinnee pig Kilos I do this too!
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> okay it's easy. this line will copy your sudoers file to a backup (for safety)
<kbmonkey> > sudo cp /etc/sudoers /etc/sudoers.bak
<inetpro> good evening sirs
 * kbmonkey tips hat to inetpro 
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<inetpro> yikes, I just missed that nice cup o coffee from Maaz
<Kilos> Cmaty
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> kbmonkey, who the sudoers?
<Kilos> or what?
<Kilos> inetpro, gaan dit goed
<inetpro> Kilos: very well thanks and you
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> good ty inetpro 
<kbmonkey> Kilos, man sudoers says: list of which users may execute what
<inetpro> kbmonkey: watch out for that > you gave through
<inetpro> that is one dangerous redirector
<kbmonkey> oh damn, thanks inetpro! just realized what will happen with that ha ha
<Kilos> what what what
 * Kilos shakes with fear
<inetpro> Kilos: that sign will start a new file without warning
<inetpro> can make you loose data very quickly
<Kilos> oh my goodness, how
<Kilos> oh will it be making backups all the time?
<inetpro> Kilos: man bash and see REDIRECTION
<kbmonkey> luckily Kilos isn't running as root... I hope not!
<Kilos> not now now
<kbmonkey> sudo cp /etc/sudoers /etc/sudoers.bak
<inetpro> or man sh and see Redirections
<Kilos> i be this guy  miles@P4:~$ 
<kbmonkey> ^^ that command ^^
<kbmonkey> it backs up your sudoers file
<kbmonkey> then to add a new line into sudoers, run: 
<kbmonkey> sudo visudo
<Kilos> i still dunno who the sudoers are
<Kilos> just me here
<kbmonkey> Kilos, sudoers is list of which users may execute what
<kbmonkey> we can tell sudo to let you (and only you) run iftop (and only iftop) without asking the password
<inetpro> Kilos: man sudoers
<linuxhopper> or man su
<inetpro> linuxhopper: and man su
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> is root not the superuser boss kinda guy here
<Kilos> i have used sudo -i a coupla times to fix stuff that said i didnt have permissions
<kbmonkey> exactly right Kilos 
<Kilos> lo linuxhopper 
<kbmonkey> so is your sudoers backed up Kilos? I'll tell you next step when it is
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, root is the boss, but sudo allows you execute a command as somebody else and some of the permissions amongst other things are configured in the sudoers file 
<Kilos> must be i did what you said
<linuxhopper> yes, but still need to put in password. if you enter once in a setion then you dont need to again
<linuxhopper> root=boss su=adim
<kbmonkey> depends linuxhopper. some setups have a timeout/expiry on authentication, and when you close the terminal session
<kbmonkey> good Kilos! no run "sudo visudo"
<Kilos> i have
<kbmonkey> now be careful not to change anything!
<kbmonkey> only Add a new line at the bottom
<kbmonkey> add this: "miles ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/iftop"
<Kilos> is that the blue one with /etc/sudoers at the top
<kbmonkey> yes that sounds right
<Kilos> with the "" goodies
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> no
<Kilos> no\
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> everything inside the quotes
<Kilos> ok now file save?
<kbmonkey> then press Ctrl+X, and Y to save
<Kilos> the line i added is gone after that
<kbmonkey> gone? what do you mean gone?
<Kilos> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Kilos> last line
<Kilos> the added line disappeared
<Kilos> is gone the wrong word
<kbmonkey> must've pressed the wrong key or reverted changes
<Kilos> disappeared missing
<Kilos> ok sec i try again
<kbmonkey> Kilos, what editor is that?
<kbmonkey> pico?
<Kilos> i dunno, isnt gedit the default here
<kbmonkey> Xtrl+X obviously cuts the line.
<kbmonkey> no, mine is pico L:p
<kbmonkey> anyways, re-add that last line and save it (however your editor saves)
<Kilos> gotta find out how first
<Kilos> no save in file
<Kilos> maybe i shoulda opened it with sudo gedit /etc/sudoers hey?
<kbmonkey> what does that window title say?
<kbmonkey> no Kilos, you have to use visudo unfortunately
<Langjan> Hi kilos and kbmonkey, are you well?
<Kilos> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<kbmonkey> told you ;)
<Kilos> i did that command to get that blue page
<Kilos> yip ty Langjan and you?
<kbmonkey> good Langjan :]
<kbmonkey> lol Kilos! all we want to do is add one new line of text :D
<Kilos> ya i can add it but cannot save it
<kbmonkey> run visudo again. what does that window title say? and what does the first line inside the window say?
<Kilos> eish it tells me its busy try again later
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> your pc is haunted!
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> the first line was /etc/visudolol
<Kilos> gonna have to reboot the swine
<Kilos> got everything closed but it still says its busy
<Kilos> brb
 * inetpro falling asleep 
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<Kilos> sleep lekker
<Kilos> kbmonkey, must i do visudo from root
<kbmonkey> nite :)
<linuxhopper> cant you just vi
<Kilos> i try
<kbmonkey> no, sudoers requires you to use the visudo command
<kbmonkey> it's safer
<linuxhopper> ok i just vi or vim
<Kilos> so its sudo visudo?
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos, run sudo visudo
<kbmonkey> sudo and visudo are two different commands
<kbmonkey> visudo is a program to edit the sudoers file
<Kilos> first line
<Kilos> # /etc/sudoers
<kbmonkey> okay. now what do you read *above* that
<linuxhopper> vi is to edit any txt file, sorry came in to this too late
<Kilos> nothing above that
<kbmonkey> I like vi linuxhopper :)
<kbmonkey> do you know which editor it is Kilos? what does your window title read? "gnome-terminal"?
<kbmonkey> wow this is hard
<Kilos> it doesnt say anything kbmonkey 
<linuxhopper> sorry but would like to know why you busy with sudoers file
<Kilos> miles@p4~
<kbmonkey> and at the bottom of the window?
<Kilos> Line=28    Col=1    Sz:567    Ch:EOF    IA   "sudoers.tmp" Offs:567 (100%)  
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> we want to add a line to sudoers linuxhopper. so that kilos can run iftop without the password each time. he runs it often.
<kbmonkey> ah okay, now which editor is that? 100 points anyone?
<Kilos> lol
<linuxhopper> ok check may permission on that file , like -a
<kbmonkey> that is vi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> no its not, arg I cant say :(
<linuxhopper> cant you read write and exicute on it, sometimes it will not give error just do notting
<kbmonkey> I can't believe we can't get past a text editor
<kbmonkey> lol! maybe it's not meant to be today :)
<linuxhopper> cd to file and ls -li to see permission " i think"
<kbmonkey> we need to figure out what text editor Kilos is using linuxhopper, so we know how to save the changes
<linuxhopper> ok.................
<Kilos> if i control+x when i type the y my pasted line disappears
<kbmonkey> okay hang on Kilos 
<Kilos> with control+x it brings up a flashing line with save etc in it
<linuxhopper> maybe as i said he has permission to read and wire but not save on that file, maybe. he did vi so he must be useing vim.... right?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> whole page disappeared and terminal says
<Kilos> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 27 <<<
<Kilos> What now? 
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> that's fine. visudo does syntax checking and wont save on this error
<kbmonkey> that's why we don't edit sudoers directly with gedit ;()
<linuxhopper> maybe  :wq in vim to sve and quit?
<kbmonkey> I'm confused why your 'line disappears' Kilos. I think let us hang off this a while until we can figure out some basics
<Kilos> hey
<Kilos> hey
<Kilos> its saved
<kbmonkey> wow
<Kilos> you gotta control +x then y on its own without control+x
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> um.. yes :p
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<Kilos> i was holding cntrl+x and typing y
<kbmonkey> so it was nano ^^
<kbmonkey> you double-jointed?
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> okay well that is it
<Kilos> no man ctrl+x left hand and y with right hand
<Kilos> ty very much sorry for the hassles
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what a twit i be at times
<kbmonkey> okay well now, whenever you run sudo iftop, it should carry on
<kbmonkey> hope that helps
<Kilos> linuxhopper, i actually started with vim about a year ago but forgot it all by now
<kbmonkey> you can actually change the default visudo editor, but that is another story and let's not go there today ;)
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey you a handy dude to have around
<kbmonkey> yw Kilos!
 * kbmonkey says a silent prayer he didn't break Kilos's machine
<Kilos> no if iftop works without psswrd thats kiff
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> if i type in vi there a story there that looks like something must be setup first
<Kilos> Langjan, you need help or just visiting
<kbmonkey> that is vi's about page
<Kilos> better we leave that too for now
<kbmonkey> that coffee was nice
<kbmonkey> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome kbmonkey
<Kilos> sudo iftop -n
<Kilos> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 27 <<<
<Kilos> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 27
<Kilos> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> restore your backup!
<Kilos> what is a parse error
<Kilos> the line i added i first put the # in
<Kilos> was that wrong
<kbmonkey> you added a comment line?
<Kilos> should i not have added the # before the command
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, just visiting, beyond help...lmga!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nice to see you didnt forget us Langjan 
<kbmonkey> sorry to make you learn a lot today Kilos 
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> i know how you can restore your backup file. but you may want to write this down.
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> How can I forget such helpful allies?
<Kilos> i can safe to a stick
<Kilos> kbmonkey, does this mean i mustnt switch off or reboot
<kbmonkey> it means you will need to reboot, sorry :p
<kbmonkey> but not yet
<Kilos> rebooting isnt a prob as long as it boots
<kbmonkey> ever used the Recovery mode?
<Kilos> yes in grub boot?
<Kilos> works well normally
<kbmonkey> that's the one. I will pm you the 4 steps so not to flood the channel :)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos-> grrr
<Kilos-> pulled out the wrong usb cable
<Kilos-> bb soon
<kbmonkey> i'll be here :)
<Kilos-> ty laddy
<kbmonkey> it worked Kilos!
<Kilos> stupid thing kept looking for internet connection at eth0
<kbmonkey> what thing?
<kbmonkey> wblin
<Kilos> that root shell with network 
<kbmonkey> go without network
<kbmonkey> you dont need networking 
<kbmonkey> just to fix
<Kilos> there no choice without network
<Kilos> but its fixed now
<kbmonkey> oh good
<kbmonkey> phew. got worried there!
<Kilos> and you left out sudoers after /etc/
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> no i did when i wrote it down
<kbmonkey> clever guy!
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey  i will use the password for now
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> you can try again if you brave. i think something went wrong, like if you copy/paste text in it breaks
<kbmonkey> cos it's a console editor, and not gedit
<Kilos> oh mustnt i do that
<Kilos> type it in rather?
<kbmonkey> only if you know to paste properly into those things. 
<kbmonkey> even I mess it up some times, so I type. but anyway...
<kbmonkey> I have an appointment with a shower
<Kilos> go enjoy lad
<Kilos> ty for everything
<kbmonkey> installing a bath and today was a fight to get the old heavy cast iron one out. lol
<Kilos> haha ja big job that
<kbmonkey> ja thanks Kilos. chat tomorrow all!
<Kilos> sleep tight kbmonkey 
<Kilos> night all.
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-03
<inetpro> fp
<nuvolari> sp
<nuvolari> 'morning
<nuvolari> this is pretty cool: http://ideone.com/
<nuvolari> lets you execute sample code
<nlsthzn> morning in ZA land
<superfly> good evening everyone
<nlsthzn> superfly: Evening?
<nlsthzn> Ah in the over the seas places
<superfly> nlsthzn: I'm from Cape Town... we're so laid back here, it's always evening... so says Superhuman, anyways
<nlsthzn> haha, k :)
<nlsthzn> That why the Monkey decided to go to the Cape :)
<inetpro> hmm....
<nuvolari> I agree with that statement
<nuvolari> wish I can go back there :P
 * inetpro understands now why Superhuman is so laid back
<superfly> inetpro: Superhuman is from Joburg
<inetpro> yikes, now that doesn't make sense then
 * inetpro wonders why Superhuman is so quiet in here 
<nuvolari> /bu/bu5
 * nuvolari wish upon a star
<nuvolari> *hometime*
<nlsthzn> seems your wish became true :)
<nuvolari> *still wishing*
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: not yet :P
<nlsthzn> ah :)
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: still in UAE?
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> Still doing my thing in the desert for now...
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Kilos> hiya drussell 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> oulik
<Kerbero> Maaz: wie geht's?
<Maaz> Kerbero: Sorry...
<Kerbero> :(
<Mezenir> hello mein freunden
<Kilos> hehe hiya Kerbero 
<Kerbero> guten abend
<Mezenir> gesundheit
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> danke
<Kerbero> nein!
<Mezenir> ich muss dein kind baren !
<Kerbero> o0
<Kerbero> echt?
<Kilos> baren?
<Kerbero> wann sullen wir es machen?
<Mezenir> ich bin gezuipt
<Mezenir> liefde
<Kerbero> nein
<Kerbero> betronken
<Kerbero> (ich auch ein bieschen)
<Mezenir> was gdu sagst
<Kilos> hey my german blood leaked out when i split my head open
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> zo das ist afgesproken
<Mezenir> ;)
<Kerbero> ich segt entshuldigung für mein falsche diktaat
<Kerbero> und falsche grammatik
<Kilos> hey Mezenir 
<Kerbero> Kilos: is mezenir 'n vrou?
<Mezenir> guten abend mein herr
<Mezenir> for you, i could be
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sies
<Kerbero> wel indien nie sal hy maar sukkel om my kind te baar
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> ek het nie mooi gekyk nie en gedink dis jy wat lesse gee Kerbero 
<Kilos> eers nou gesien Mezenir is by
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> nee ek like nie monologe so erg nie
<Kilos> my een oog is blind en die ander een sien ook niks
<Kerbero> :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> in die land van die blindes is die eenoog koning
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kerbero> Koning Kilos
<Kerbero> so Mezenir, moet nou nie verdwyn nie
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash married life still good?
<Mezenir> sorry ek moes my gourmet ete voorberei
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> leuk
<Mezenir> it involves mayonnaise
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Yup, doing well
<Kilos> great.
<Kerbero> instant gourmet mayonnaise, just add mayonaise
<Mezenir> my mirc is uncool ... i did not know cocoon was here
<Kerbero> Mezenir: so wanneer is ons date?
<Kerbero> und wo habst du deutsch gelernt?
<Kilos> Mezenir, why not use xchat?
<Kerbero> mirc 
<Mezenir> du muss mir aus nemen vor bieren
 * Kerbero kots
<Mezenir> und irish drinking songs
<Mezenir> KARAOKE
<Kerbero> wohnst du in kaptstadt?
<Mezenir> ja wohl
<Kerbero> ah so
<Kerbero> *ach
<Mezenir> ich habe zwei jahre am schule genommen
<Kerbero> ich bin jetzt in der niederlanden
<Mezenir> kilos : can you use xchat on windoze ?
<Mezenir> havent trie
<Mezenir> d
<Kerbero> ich hatte ein ein-monat deutschkurs in goettingen bis ein wochen zuruzk
<Kerbero> *zuruck
<Kilos> yeah there is xchat for winsucks
<Kilos> Maaz, google xchat for windows
<Maaz> Kilos: "X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/ :: "Download - X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/download/ :: "XChat for Windows" http://xchat.org/windows/ :: "XChat: Multiplatform Chat Program" http://xchat.org/ :: "XChat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat :: "XChat 2 Build Lineup for Windows" http://b0at.tx0.org/xchat/ :: "xchat-wdk - Google Code" http://code.google.com/p/xchat-wdk/ :
<Kerbero> "Mercedes: WIr lieben autos" <- jetzt am fernseher
<Kilos> Mezenir, ^^
<Mezenir> ich muss der grossen error korrekten
<Mezenir> audi ?
<Kerbero> das auto
<Kerbero> :P
<Kerbero> VW
<Mezenir> now on tv ?
<Kerbero> jip
<Mezenir> ah
<Mezenir> VW
<Mezenir> sounded familiar
<Kerbero> keine englisch
<Mezenir> was ist deutch fur familiar
<Kilos> V double U and me
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> bekant
<Kerbero> vielleich
<Mezenir> warum nimmst du deutch
<Kerbero> deutSch is Schön
<Kerbero> nein
<Mezenir> fuhr arbeit ?
<Kerbero> ja
<Kerbero> ich denke das ist gut fur arbeit moglichkeiten
<Mezenir> ja
<Mezenir> ubersee
<Mezenir> moglichkeiten
<Kerbero> vielleich
<Kerbero> *Möglichkeiten
<Mezenir> mmmm
<Mezenir> ich sehen
<Mezenir> kerbero[dsp]
<Mezenir> digital signal processing ?
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> wie weis dir das?
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> mein anderen nick
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> jip
<Mezenir> ich habe electrische ingenieurswese gestudiert
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> ach so
<Kerbero> ich auch
<Mezenir> bei stellenbosch
<Kerbero> am stellenbosch?
<Kerbero> :D
<Kerbero> gleich
<Mezenir> und nauw ich bein ein programmer
<superfly> Alrighty guys, let's go back to the English... not everyone understands German, Dutch or German.
<superfly> ag, Afrikaans, Dutch or German
<Kerbero> o0
<Kerbero> <cough> n00b </cough>
<Kilos> lol
<Mezenir> haha superfly
<Mezenir> verstehest du das
<Kerbero> ik kan alleen nederlands duits en afrikaans tiepen
<superfly> Kerbero: there are some folks in South Africa who hardly understand English or Afrikaans
<Kerbero> ja das verstehe ich
<superfly> so we just try to stick to the most common language here, which is English.
<Kerbero> aber wie mehr sprachen wie besser
<Kerbero> Mezenir: PM?
<Kerbero> oder ubuntu-de
<Kerbero> :P
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> ich bin da :P
<Mezenir> nauw
<Mezenir> lol
<Kerbero> nein
<Kerbero> *jetzt
<Kerbero> nauw = narrow in dutch
<Mezenir> ich doch du machst spass
<Mezenir> jetzt
<Mezenir> sehr gut
<Kerbero> :D
<Kerbero> die deutschers sprecht uber anderen dingen
<Kerbero> Mezenir: hoe lank terug het jy afgestudeer?
<Kilos> Kerbero, why not pm each other?
<Mezenir> ja
<Kerbero> nah
<Mezenir> ich verstehe nichts
<Kerbero> mez wil nie
<Mezenir> warum pm ?
<Kilos> then you in no ones way
<Mezenir> ich minde nicht
<Kilos> or upset anyone 
<Mezenir> vielleicht
<Kilos> dunno if mirc can do that
<Kerbero> vielleicht ja
<Mezenir> we wouldnt want that
<Mezenir> yes my primitive irc client
<Mezenir> needs to be upgraded
<Mezenir> opgradieren !
<Mezenir> scheize
<Kerbero> verneuen
<Kilos> ha ha get xchat man it works kiff in linux and windows
<Kerbero> :P
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> xchat is awesome
<Kerbero> ek xchat op my foon ook
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Mezenir, http://xchat.org/download/
<Mezenir> okeh
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> watse foon
<Mezenir> ekt n sony ericsson k750i
<Kerbero> nokia n900
<Mezenir> the definition of ancient
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<Kerbero> gute nacht
<Kilos> hehe
<Kerbero> oops
<Kerbero> lekker slaap
<superfly> I use Quassel2Go on my N900
<Kerbero> i tried the others
<Kerbero> but for some reason xchat still works the best for me
<SuperMez2_0> well that took a while
<Mezenir> but its working
<Mezenir> yasy
<SuperMez2_0> indeed
<Kerbero> o0
<SuperMez2_0> didnt like the 30 day trial for the windows version
<SuperMez2_0> so i used the vm :D
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> there are others compiled without the 30days limit
<Mezenir> yay
<Mezenir> so who knows where i can find lots of books for free in epub format :D
<Mezenir> or mobi
<Mezenir> even better
<Kerbero[dsp]> o/
<Mezenir> that a no ?
<Kerbero> hello
<Mezenir> hello
<Kerbero[dsp]> :D
<Mezenir> mmmm
<Mezenir> im getting sleepy
<Mezenir> work is hard
<Mezenir> :)
<Kerbero> you still did not answer my quistion
<Mezenir> what question ?
<Kerbero> e
<Kerbero> what year did you graduate
<Mezenir> whos going to the waterfront in cape town tomorrow :D
<Mezenir> ah
<Mezenir> you asked that ?
<Mezenir> 2007
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> in die klas gewees saam met pieter en nelius en ...
<Kerbero> ettiene
<Mezenir> mmmm
<Mezenir> elektries en elektronies ?
<Kerbero> hmm
<Mezenir> could be
<Mezenir> ekt ni baie klasse bygewoon nie
<Mezenir> i must admit
<Kerbero> hulle was seker 2008 nou dat ek dink
<Kerbero> ek kan nie waterfront toe gaan more nie
<Kerbero> maar oor 'n maand dalk
<Mezenir> maar
<Mezenir> daar is mitchells brewery
<Kerbero> yeah
<Mezenir> en by mitchells brewery
<Mezenir> is bier
<Kerbero> and paulaner
<Mezenir> BRAUHAUS
<Kerbero> paulaner >> mitchells
<Mezenir> mit eisbein
<Mezenir> sexy
<Kerbero> hehe
<Mezenir> i duno
<Mezenir> mitchells het old wobbly
<Mezenir> it makes me wobbly
<Kerbero> lol
<Mezenir> maar paulaner het
<Mezenir> 1 liter mugs
<Mezenir> which is impressive
<Kerbero> paulaner is eenvoudig net beter bier
<Mezenir> eks verbaas paulaner is nog oop
<Mezenir> hulle altyd leeg as ek gaan
<Mezenir> mar ek like hulle
<Mezenir> en hulle het dark beer
<Mezenir> which is my favourite
<Mezenir> ek sal begin by mitchells
<Kerbero> jack harkness is op TV!!
<Mezenir> en my pad maak
<Mezenir> na paulaner ?
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> ek het nie tv
<Mezenir> wel
<Mezenir> ek het n tv
<Mezenir> mar daars nie n antenna in
<Kerbero> ek het regtig awesome donker bier in prague gedrink
<Mezenir> net n hdmi kabel ;)
<Kerbero> maar ongelukkig kan ek nie die naam onthou nie
<Mezenir> ja dit gebeur nogal
<Mezenir> ekt fotos van biere wat ek in duitsland gedrink het
<Mezenir> mar kani die naam onthou nie
<Mezenir> behalwe vir berliner weissbier
<Kerbero> ek neem ook altyd fotos van die biere wat ek drink :P
<Kerbero> maar vergeet netsoveel
<Mezenir> so
<Mezenir> jy swot by uct ?
<Kerbero> nee
<Kerbero> ek dog ons het al hieroor gepraat
<Mezenir> ek was waarskynlik dronk
<Kerbero> het einde 2011 my BIng E&E+RW by stellenbosch gekry
<Mezenir> my geheue is random
<Mezenir> het jy dit vanaand gese ?
<Kerbero> muisneste
<Kerbero> wel
<Kerbero> nooit direk gese^ nie
<Mezenir> o
<Kerbero> maar mens kon dit aflei
<Mezenir> wel ek moes hard konsentreer om chat clients te switch :P
<Kerbero> maar nou weet jy dit
<Kerbero> hehe
<Mezenir> so nou doen jy m ?
<Kerbero> ek gaan ja
<Kerbero> van maandag af
<Kerbero> dalk
<Mezenir> dis cool
<Kerbero> of dalk dinsdag
<Kerbero> of dalk eers in maart
<Mezenir> watse rigting
<Kerbero> hag af hoe dinge uitdraai
<Kerbero[dsp]> < uhum
<Mezenir> so jy was in dsp lab
<Kerbero> *is
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> jaja
<Kerbero> telekoms
<Mezenir> wats jou pc se naam
<Mezenir> in lab
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> geen idee
<Kerbero> doen 'n whois op daai ander nick van my
<Mezenir> mmmm
<Kerbero> maar ek het meer as een
<Kerbero> fry
<Kerbero> dink ek
<Kerbero> en gee
<Mezenir> [Kerbero[dsp]] (~jpm@gee.dsp.sun.ac.za): jpm
<Mezenir> * [Kerbero[dsp]] #ubuntu-za 
<Mezenir> * [Kerbero[dsp]] hitchcock.freenode.net :Sofia, BG, EU
<Mezenir> * [Kerbero[dsp]] End of WHOIS list.
<Kerbero> gee is maar net die linux servertjie
<Kerbero> fry was/is my win7 masjien
<Mezenir> mmmm
<Mezenir> myne was jarra
<Mezenir> hy prolly nog daar
<Mezenir> teen venster
<Kerbero> haha
<Kerbero> nooit daai naam gesien nie
<Mezenir> ek was by prof du preez
<Kerbero> so jy het ook M gedoen?
<Mezenir> nope
<Mezenir> ekt begin werk
<Kerbero> ok
<Mezenir> is daar iemand saaam met jou in dsp ... daniel kotzE ?
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> dalk
<Kerbero> ken nie almal se name nie
<Mezenir> sal nou seker besig wees met phd
<Kerbero> hulle is maar skaars
<Mezenir> as hy nog daar is
<Mezenir> cool
<Mezenir> wie was jou studieleier
<Kerbero> wollie
<Mezenir> hehe
<Mezenir> my meisie se broer was by hom
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> hmm
<Mezenir> sy m ook onder hom gedoen
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> daar is nie veel meisies gewees nie
<Mezenir> haar broer
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> verkeerd gelees
<Kerbero> subtiele taal
<Mezenir> was goeie tye
<Mezenir> dink m is goed vi salaris bonus
<Mezenir> as jy eers begin werk
<Kerbero> as jy werk vind
<Mezenir> tensy jy wil professor word
<Mezenir> of iets
<Mezenir> haha
<Kerbero> so waar werk jy?
<Kerbero> amazon?
<Mezenir> ekt werk begin soek vanaf 1 desember 2007
<Mezenir> en ek was nooit unemployed
<Mezenir> ek werk vi easypay
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> ok
<Mezenir> as n java developer
<Kerbero> die mense wat my geld steel
<Kerbero> :P
<Mezenir> thats me
<Mezenir> gee nog
<Kerbero> nee ek gee net geld aan mense wat iets vir my terug gee
<Mezenir> werk vind hang seke af hoe picky jy is
<Kerbero> yeah
<Mezenir> as jy weet presies wat jy wil doen
<Kerbero> ek is nie regtig lus om 'n programmer for life te wees nie
<Mezenir> dan moet jy seke baklei daarvoor
<Mezenir> ek soek hoofsaaklik geld
<Mezenir> en min stres
<Mezenir> fine balance
<Mezenir> mmmm
<Mezenir> eerder manager ?
<Kerbero> nee
<Kerbero> eerder embedded design
<Kerbero> en embedded programming
<Mezenir> ok
<Kerbero> wil nei sagteware vir gebruikers skryf nie
<superfly> Mezenir: EasyPay?
<Mezenir> jy hardwerkend ?
<Mezenir> ken jou stuff ?
<Kerbero> ek kan wees :P
<Mezenir> superfly: maybe :)
<Kerbero> weather.sun.ac.za
<Mezenir> ok
<Kerbero> maar
<Kerbero> ek doen daai tipe dinge tans
<Mezenir> want dis moontlik om deur uni te kom
<Mezenir> sonder om veel te weet
<superfly> Mezenir: I'll be doing some "EasyPay" integration in the near future.
<Kerbero> maar dis nie wat ek eintlik wil doen nie
<Mezenir> mmmm
<Mezenir> integration how ?
<superfly> Accepting payments via EasyPay
<Mezenir> you work at a bank ?
<superfly> Nope.
<superfly> Mezenir: You based in Gauteng?
<Mezenir> cape town
<Mezenir> were owned by net1
<Mezenir> and the main office is in jhb
<superfly> Ah, OK.
 * superfly is also in Cape Town
<Mezenir> cool
<Mezenir> nice place
<superfly> so Mezenir, why are you not coming to my Ubuntu Hour?
<Mezenir> if you like wine
<Mezenir> and beer
<superfly> :-P
<Mezenir> i didnt get your signed letter of invitation
<Mezenir> with flowers 
<Mezenir> :D
<Kerbero> superfly: ubuntu hour? when? where? since when?
<superfly> Mezenir: dude, I gave all the flowers I had to my wife
<Mezenir> hehe
<Mezenir> no seriously i didnt know
<Kerbero> i thought it stopped when maya and drubin stopped with it
<superfly> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2012-January/008531.html
<Mezenir> o
<superfly> Mezenir, Kerbero: ^^
<Mezenir> mailing lists
<Mezenir> i should probably
<Mezenir> subscrive
<Mezenir> be
<superfly> That reminds me, I should send off another mail to remind everyone
<Mezenir> i just joined freenode for all the open source stuff
<Kerbero> teen daai tyd gaan ek nognie terug wees nie
<Kerbero> superfly: you should let the maties-ubuntu loco mailing list know too
<Kerbero> and maybe sulug
<superfly> Kerbero: OK.
<Kerbero> sulug covers it though
<Kerbero> if you can mail to there
<superfly> http://www.doodle.com/n9yfu6s24xne4vva
<superfly> Mezenir: ^^
<Mezenir> doodle
<Mezenir> ic
<superfly> At this stage I'm leaning toward the 18th, at 2-3
<superfly> since maiatoday says she can make it then
<Mezenir> oooo
<Mezenir> i know a good coffee shop
<Mezenir> forrester and arms
<Mezenir> in claremont
<Mezenir> ooooh i got a birthday thing on the 17th
<Mezenir> and 18th
<Mezenir> why do the dates on your site say
<Mezenir> 11thh
<Mezenir> ok i added some stuff to your doodle
<Kerbero> kyk op die calendar view
<superfly> Great, thanks Mezenir
<Mezenir> yah the weekend of the 18th is not so good for me
<Mezenir> but the rest is fairly open
<Kerbero> -10.6
<Kerbero> lekker koud
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> waars dit
<Kerbero> hier
<Mezenir> lol
<Kerbero> slegte programmeerder
<Mezenir> im not feeling it
<Kerbero> teen die tyd sou ek verwag het dat jy al 'n geolocation lookup op my ip gedoen het
<Mezenir> im the lazy kind
<Mezenir> besides
<Mezenir> real men use tor
<Mezenir> :)
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> maar mens kan nie daardeur torrent nie
<Mezenir> guess that means im not a man
<Kerbero> ja wel jy wil my kind baar, so ek verwag nie dat jy een is nie :P
<Mezenir> haha
<Mezenir> usa ?
<Mezenir> sounds hectic
<Kerbero> ai
<Kerbero> het jy my al ge-/whois?
<Mezenir> ja
<Mezenir> [Kerbero] (~CapeTownP@5ED4DC27.cm-7-5d.dynamic.ziggo.nl): jpm
<Mezenir> * [Kerbero] #ubuntu-za 
<Mezenir> * [Kerbero] niven.freenode.net :Corvallis, OR, USA
<Mezenir> * [Kerbero] is logged in as CapeTownParty
<Mezenir> * [kerbero] End of WHOIS list.
<Kerbero> ja die server waaraan ek connected is staan in die vsa
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> wonder what mine says
<Kerbero> south africa :P
<Mezenir> zelazny
<Kerbero> google breek
<Kerbero> :(
<Mezenir> nl
<Mezenir> netherlands
<Mezenir> hahah
<Mezenir> kaasvreter :P
<Kerbero> dit was lank
<Kerbero> ja, daar is niks fout met kaas nie
<Mezenir> must be old age
<Mezenir> so wat doen jy daar
<Kerbero> het ons nie al hieroor gepraat nie?
<Kerbero> ek het duits geleer
<Kerbero> en nou moet ek M
<Mezenir> in nederland ?
<Kerbero> duitsland
<Kerbero> nou in NL
<Kerbero> dan na franksryk
<Mezenir> im not getting my memos
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> jy het duidelik vroeer te veel gedrink gehad
<Mezenir> ja
<Mezenir> kom ons blameer die drank
<Kerbero> ja
<Mezenir> so neway
<Mezenir> wat doen jy daar
<Kerbero> [21:16] <Kerbero> ek het duits geleer
<Kerbero> [21:16] <Kerbero> en nou moet ek M
<Kerbero> frankryk toe vir M vir 3 weke
<Mezenir> oh
<Mezenir> ek dog jy besluit nog of jy m wil doen
<Kerbero> nope
<Kerbero> dis klaar vas
<Kerbero> die tyd waarop ek begin daarmee is net nie heeltemal vas nie
<Mezenir> so wats in frankryk
<Kerbero> want ek moet frankryk toe
<Kerbero> en ek weet nie of ek regtig daar gaan werk nie
<Mezenir> jyt dalk die verkeerde taal geleer ...
<Kerbero> research institutes
<Kerbero> hehe ja ek het
<Kerbero> maar dis nou te laat
<Kerbero> tyd vir nog 'n taal :D
<Mezenir> uno botte vittel
<Mezenir> all you need :P
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> google translate stem nie saam met daai sin nie
<Kerbero> hy se^ dis italiaans
<Mezenir> in daai geval moet ek terug vlieg avignon toe en die chick se sy kan haar bottel water hou
<Kerbero> janee
<Kerbero> want vittel is nie water nie
<Kerbero> eerder wyn :P
<Mezenir> dan is ek afgerip
<Mezenir> jp meijers ?
<Kerbero> nee
<Kerbero> jy is duidelik afgerip
<Mezenir> het jy n suster ?
<Kerbero> nee jy is afgerip
<Kerbero> :P
<Kerbero> het sy jou ook try opchat?
<Mezenir> possibly
<Mezenir> anneke ?
<Kerbero> sy hit op alles met twee bene wat ingenieurswese studeer het
<Kerbero> ek is seker facebook kan jou alle inligting gee wat jy soek
<Mezenir> eks ni op facebook nie
<Kerbero> wow!
<Mezenir> het jy n suster wat se naam anneke is ?
<Mezenir> btw like die fotos ding
<Kerbero> daai is baie ou kode
<Mezenir> baie cool
<Kerbero> ek moes dit eintlik verbeter het
<Mezenir> jyt my ng nie geantwoord nie
<Kerbero> jy vra nie reg nie
<Mezenir> het jy nie n suster wat se naam nie anneke is nie ?
<Kerbero> lees jou pm's
<Tonberry> mmm
<Tonberry> that got out of hand
<Kerbero> is jy jaloers?
<Tonberry> verkeerde taal + channel vir die dinge
<Kerbero> true
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-04
<Mezenir> good morning peeps
<nlsthzn> alo
<Mezenir> how goes
<nlsthzn> ok and u?
<Mezenir> pretty good thanks
<Mezenir> why are you up so early
<Mezenir> its saturday :)
<nlsthzn> was hoping to watch the Severed Fifth album launch on ustream... but it doesn't seem to be working :(
<nlsthzn> also, I am 2 hours ahead of sa so not that very early :p
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro gives up trying to make sense out of the broken German and mix of lingos in the backlogs
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> great success
<Mezenir> greetings friends
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> dis alweer jy
<Mezenir> haha
<Kerbero> :P
<Mezenir> ek neem aan jyt ten minste n 200 jaar oue glas wyn in jou hand
<Kerbero> wel
<Kerbero> nederburg cabernet sauvignon
<Kerbero> 2010
<Mezenir> 200 2
<Mezenir> wats n paar nulle nou
<Kerbero> die beste wat in europa te koop is
<Kerbero> haha
<Kerbero> ek het hierdie bottel ingevoer uit duitsland uit
<Kerbero> was te lui om winkel toe te gaan in NL
<Mezenir> so hoe is frankryk
<Kerbero> wel
<Kerbero> hier bring my oom nou die selfde wyn, net 2009 aan
<Kerbero> uit die kelder uit
<Kerbero> ek gaan eers more frankryk toe
<Mezenir> jou oom is in frankryk ?
<Kerbero> so sal eers dan sien
<Kerbero> lol
<Mezenir> o
<Mezenir> that would be a bonus\
<Kerbero> wel ten minste praat hy frans
<Kerbero> ook
<Kerbero> naas nederlands duits en engels
<Mezenir> impressive
<Kerbero> hy is 'n taal onderwyser in NL
<Mezenir> cool
<Kerbero> anyway jy is duidelik weer bored
<Kerbero> cheers
<Mezenir> is ek ?
<Kerbero> gaan code iets
<Mezenir> haha
<Mezenir> skyrim klink beter
<Kerbero> enjoy
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, hit the coffee
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> If I get anymore cheek Kilos you can do it yourself next time
<Kilos> Maaz, sorry
<Maaz> Kilos, don't do it again!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> see you all morrow sometime. have a good night
<bicrossdresser> hello
<Kerbero> o0
<superfly> I wish there was some way we could ban that chatmosphere app
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> well
<Kerbero> *!*@*chatmosphere*
<Kerbero> i tink i added than ban rule a few times on one of my channels in the past
<tumbleweed> yeah, chatmosphere doesn't appear to have been a positive thing for the world
<superfly> Well, time for me to turn in. Night everyone.
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-05
<Guest2794> any females ?
<Mezenir> mmmm
<Mezenir> whats chatmosphere
<superfly> Mezenir: a chat "service" that uses IRC, and seems to feature mostly desperate males looking for females
<Mezenir> i see
<Tonberry> that seems to be the general definition of web based chat services
<Kilos> hiya superfly kbmonkey and others
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos and all peeps
<Kilos> you well lad?
<Kilos> and winning with your endeavours?
<Kilos> lo bakuman drussell 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari wen jy boet
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-28
<Kilos> eeek morning empty room
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos 
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<nlsthzn> alo Maaz 
<nlsthzn> >.<
<nlsthzn> alo magespawn 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> lol hey nlsthzn
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<nlsthzn> lack of sleep is never a good thing... mhahahahahahah *erm*
<magespawn> it does cahnge your point of view though
<nlsthzn> point taken
<superfly> aloha
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yo simeon 
<magespawn> what up superfly
<magespawn> ?
<superfly> hey magespawn, how goes?
<magespawn> all is good, and you?
<superfly> mostly fine
<magespawn> mostly?
 * magespawn goes and get a notpad and pulls up a couch for superfly
<superfly> magespawn: kids and things, you know...
<magespawn> i don't know that much about things, that's Maaz'z department, but kids now there is something i know about
<magespawn> come to think of it actually i kniow almost nothing about them too
<Kilos> wait till they are teenagers
<magespawn> then they all get ipods (from me) and they are at boarding school (yay)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when they small the use time more than anything, when they inna teens the use everything
<magespawn> i am edging for oute mongolia but the wif says a little closer so they can come home on weekends
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but when you are 60 you can think back with fond memories and you wouldnt have changed anything
<magespawn> 10 year old eats as much as i do, so am going to need a supermarket when he is a teenager
<Kilos> maybe a bit more strap
<magespawn> gotta go install a network printer bbl
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<charl__> good morning
<charl__> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl__ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<charl__> Kilos: hi!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl__ and Kilos!
<Vince-0> Maaz, beer please
<Maaz> Vince-0: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<Vince-0> Maaz, sandwich please
<Maaz> Vince-0: Go get it yourself!
<Vince-0> Maaz, degree in computer science please
<Maaz> Vince-0: Go get it yourself!
<charl__> Kilos: how's it going
<charl__> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> working hard. rebuilding maverick file by file with gdebi
<Kilos> no update available
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi
<Kilos> 2025 files
<Kilos> at least gdebi tells you which dependancies to install first
<charl__> phew
<Kilos> i must be mavericks most faithful follower
<Kilos> then they dump it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hiya morgs hows things?
<Kilos> said last night i wonder where you are
<morgs> hi Kilos
<morgs> It has been a while :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> you naughty
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> superfly, do you know about this http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Python-OS-87758.shtml
 * Squirm is on the next RH course :)
<superfly> Kilos: it's on Softpedia, it's not worth knowing :-P
<Kilos> oh is that a bad place
<Kilos> i though a python OS would be nice and fast and efficient
<Kilos> thought
<Kilos> yo mazal 
<mazal> Lo oom Kilos 
<mazal> Gaanit ?
<Kilos> ok dankie en self?
<mazal> Kla nie dankie
<magespawn> hey Kilos, how the afternoon? Quiet in here i see.
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Don't know about you guys, but XKCD's What-if section is always fascinating to me
<Kilos> hey Trixar_za has slitaz also got archives
<Kilos> and how do you tell your package manager to look there
<Trixar_za> Archives in what way?
<Kilos> where your pc stores downloaded packages
<Trixar_za> If you mean downloaded SliTaz packages, then you just have to double click it to install them
<Trixar_za> If you mean zip, 7z, rar (the 'weird' formats) you'll need those non-free packages installed and XArchive to open them
<Kilos> no man i mean where are they stored
<Kilos> as in we use /var/cahe/apt/archives
<Kilos> cache
<Trixar_za> Ah, those
<Kilos> ya
<Trixar_za> /var/cache/tazpkg/stable/packages/
<Kilos> ok now
<Trixar_za> And generally trying to get-install it makes tazpkg use the cache'd version first
<Kilos> lets say you got no internet and copy those from another pc
<Trixar_za> You have to use --force to make it download it again
<Kilos> how do you get to let your package manager know they are there
<Trixar_za> or clear the cache
<Trixar_za> Possibly just copy them there and try installing it
<Trixar_za> Like I said, it defaults to the cache'd version
<Kilos> ok ty . i am looking for a workaround to let apt-get see i have all the packages needed in the cache
<Kilos> but it first wants to see online what there should be before checking cache
<Trixar_za> We don't have something like AptOnCD or a proxy that allows for local repositories
<Trixar_za> although the packages DVD does have a script that does something like this
<Kilos> ok ty
<Trixar_za> Generally it would be easier to use something like http://pizza.slitaz.me to add the packages to the iso before you download it
<Trixar_za> or create a custom flavour based on your current system using tazusb or tazlito
<Trixar_za> bbl
<Trixar_za> >.> Probably
<Trixar_za> :P
<inetpro_> Kilos: wanner kom die reen weer?
<Kilos> AI!
<Kilos> wat is dit?
<inetpro> warm!
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> ons het 3 gehad gisteraand
<Kilos> 3mm
<Kilos> 3ml
<inetpro> mm
<Kilos> daai goed
<inetpro> mooi!
<inetpro> ek het nie eers gekyk nie
<inetpro> ook so bietjie gehad gisteroggend
<inetpro> oja en 'n paar druppels gisteraand
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> s/druppels/druppeltjies/
<Kilos> haha kleintjies
<Kilos> werk uit vir my hoe om apt my archives te laat sien sonder eers apt-get hemel toe
<Kilos> google weet nie
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ha can one add apt /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> dont all answer at once
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yes, you can put things in there
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> just sudo add apt /var/cache/apt/archives/ tumbleweed ?
<Kilos> wow that would be wonderful
<Kilos> aw add command not found!
<tumbleweed> err in that case I misunderstood
<tumbleweed> what are you trying to do?
<Kilos> im trying to get apt-get update to look in archives for packages
<Kilos> because maverick isnt supported anymore
<Kilos> so cant do the apt-get update
<tumbleweed> change your mirror to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<tumbleweed> also, stop using maverick
<Kilos> but i got all updates before it expired
<Kilos> its on a spare pc tumbleweed that i still have to save everything before i use unity or kde there
<Kilos> and its got everything like quassel konversation and all them funny things
<tumbleweed> anyway, if apt finds a deb in /var/cache/apt/archives/ it won't have to download it
<tumbleweed> but that only applies to packages that it actually has a source for
<Kilos> it doesnt look there because it cant first go see whats online
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos>  how do i change the mirror to old-releases.ubuntu.com please
<tumbleweed> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kilos> ah ok ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> do i add a line like this tumbleweed 
<Kilos> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/
<Kilos> nope thats not a package list
<Kilos> ai
<tumbleweed> Kilos: no, it's just http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ instead of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<tumbleweed> everything else stays the same
<Kilos> ok ty very much
<Kilos> wbb gonna try that
<Kilos> i tried that all over tumbleweed 
<Kilos> E: Malformed line 52 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<Kilos> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Kilos> that was the last one i added it at the end
<tumbleweed> which was?
<Kilos> i first put the old one in place of the one you said then tried adding it other places and get list cant be read all over
<Kilos> as soon as i remove old-releases then the list is read agin
<tumbleweed> what was the full line? I just told you what the source URL should be
<tumbleweed> because archive.ubuntu.com doesn't have maverick any more
<Kilos> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Kilos> im on the maverick pc now
<tumbleweed> can you just pastebin your sources.list, and I'll explain
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2Owy4RNS6
<tumbleweed> ok, so you currently get lots of 404s, right?
<tumbleweed> when you run apt-get update
<Kilos> yeah
<tumbleweed> so, everywhere where you see archive.ubuntu.com or ls.archive.ubuntu.com or security.ubuntu.com
<tumbleweed> change that to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<tumbleweed> what's ls?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: .ls
<Maaz> tumbleweed: ISO doesn't know about any such ccTLD
<Kilos> lesotho
<tumbleweed> a, thuoght so
<Kilos> didnt set away from there to start
<tumbleweed> that's the same as za
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> ill go change it in update manager
<tumbleweed> you need to get maverick-security from there too
<tumbleweed> I don't know if update manager will make that easy
<Kilos> its busy reloading
<Kilos> Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Kilos> lost more 404's
<tumbleweed> ok, you can disable extras
<Kilos> here is the new list
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2hqo4rlLN
<tumbleweed> doesn't look like you changed *anything* to old-releases.ubuntu.com at all
<Kilos> oh no just changed mirrors
<tumbleweed> well, that won't help
<tumbleweed> none of them have maverick
<Kilos> so must i hash all of those?
<tumbleweed> no, change them
<Kilos> all those unhashed lines?
<tumbleweed> yes
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21KvfRlNb
<Kilos> hope thats right
<Kilos> E: Malformed line 10 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<Kilos> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> i dunno what i did wrong there
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21IUfLSGJ
<Kilos> must i change the hashed lines too tumbleweed ?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: you deleted everything after the URL
<Kilos> oh my 
<Kilos> ok i try fix
<Kilos> sorry for the hassles
<Kilos> whew what a twit
<tumbleweed> hah, np
<nlsthzn> got to love boxed wine from SA :)
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn Squirm 
<Cantide> http://www.flickr.com/groups/ringtailwallpaper/pool/ some nice wallpapers in here already :) one of them is mine 'o'
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2EaUQsBS5
<Kilos> sorry tumbleweed  what now. lotsa error 404
<tumbleweed> Kilos: /ubuntu/ not /ubuntu-archive/
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> holy moly its working
<Kilos> Maaz, tumbleweed ++
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> np
<Kilos> good night all. sleep tight
<chilicuil> nlsthzn: hi, =), sry to disturb you, it's just that the pad.ubuntu-uk.org has died.., therefore the registration for the ubuntu loco games is now located here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/LocoGames in the case you guys are still interested in playing, have a great day
<superfly> chilicuil: sadly, I think the interest has pretty much waned :-( most of the folks here don't really play those games
<chilicuil> superfly: it's ok superfly =), there will be hopefully other events where we all can participate
<superfly> chilicuil: a lot
<superfly> chilicuil: it is a great initiative
<superfly> but these days I don't here as much time at the PC as I used to
<superfly> chilicuil: by the way, do you know if omgubuntu.co.uk did an article on your LoCo games? that would get you a lot of publicity 
<chilicuil> I dont so, superfly, I'm thinking in emailing the loco mailing lists, do you think that may be agressive?
<superfly> chilicuil: no, I think that is a good idea, and send an E-mail to the guys at omgubuntu.co.uk 
<chilicuil> I'll do, thanks for the idea superfly
<superfly> chilicuil: you're welcome!
<superfly> alrighty, bed time, good night everyone!
<chilicuil> good night!
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-29
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<nlsthzn> morning Kilos and superfly 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<superfly> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> thanks for the good suggestions to the mexican loco guys superfly :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: just glad I can help in some little way
<superfly> they have a truly awesome idea
<superfly> nlsthzn: don't forget that you can submit portals in Ingress - so you could arguably eventually own the entire city when they approve your submissions ;-)
<nlsthzn> haha... been thinking of that superfly ... going to the shops in a bit so seeing as I have to gert dressed and go outside I guess it can't hurt to give it a go too 
<Kilos> lol havent you started yet nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> with some hard work you can become a sheik
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Howsit Kilos
<Kilos> ok ty and you barrydk ?
<nlsthzn> no uncle Kilos ... not yet... will go and install it again in a bit (it is more than 1gb in size which is epic for a mobile device)
<Kilos> eeek
 * nlsthzn ponders which side to be on... it is so cliche to always oppose the big corporations that want to rule the world...
<barrydk> Ok Kilos 
 * nlsthzn goes to get dressed, go to the shop and conquer the world via mobile handset gaming... bbl
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> kilos the greeter seems to work okay
<magespawn> Kilos
<Kilos> yeah i think so magespawn 
<Kilos> np it bloep with and without caps
<Kilos> you missed the fun last night magespawn 
<Kilos> the weed taught me how to get maverick going from scratch
<magespawn> had a look at the logs i did
<Kilos> im so happy about that havent saved all the stuff off that drive yet
<Kilos> too much other stuff to do
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hey there
<superfly> nlsthzn: what is more than 1GB?
<liam__> acc add jabber dejmail@gmail.com
<Kilos> hi liam__ 
<nlsthzn> superfly, the ingress download if memory serves (might however have been another game... there is this gladiator game that is 1.36gb)
<magespawn> bbl 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<superfly> nlsthzn: ingress is only 21MB according to the Play store
<superfly> ohi henkj
<henkj> hi superfly 
<superfly> henkj: you don't know of anyone looking for work? Python/C++ development
<nlsthzn> haha... ok thanks superfly clearly I am thinking of another game then... (I ran out of my 16gb on my phone within 2 days installing random crap)
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> and Vince-0 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 14mm
<inetpro> Kilos: moo! Goeie more
<inetpro> s/moo/mooi/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi floydunn20183 
<Vince-0> Hiho!
<Vince-0> off to work we go
<inetpro> Vince-0: eish! You are late.
<inetpro> Kilos: gaan ons weer vrek van die hitte vandag?
<Kilos> ja lyk en voel so
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> thanks inetpro :-)
<inetpro> superfly: np, I hope you find someone
<Vince-0> inetpro, no no - work starts at 8am
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz, hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<nlsthzn> my battery is almost charged then it is ingress time for half an hour strong
<inetpro> Kilos: you think I was not thinking?
<inetpro> Kilos: if you think you think then you just think that you are thinking
<Kilos> lol twit
<inetpro> Kilos: there's a nice german song about that
<inetpro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z63y0B4A9rs
<Kilos> its maaz not me. i asked him note
<Kilos> ai julle en jou buisie
<inetpro> lol
<nlsthzn> eish... what am I watching and more imprtantly listening too :/
<nlsthzn> superfly, just finished the tutorial... and seeing as the poor enlightened are having there buts kicked I have requested a change in faction
<nlsthzn> should happen in the next 2 - 3 weeks :/
<Kilos> wbb
<nlsthzn> got to wonder about our wonderful country sometimes http://youtu.be/C0NLwAIpPdA
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> Kentucky for the workers and a peanut butter sarmy for the idle rich
<inetpro> anyone of you know someone who gets the printed versions of Autotrader?
<inetpro> version*
 * inetpro looking for details of an ad that was placed two weeks ago and no longer online
<inetpro> or perhaps you know someone at autotrader?
<inetpro> submitting a customer service query is a fruitless exercise
<inetpro> or at least seems to be useless
<liam__> no idea, sorry
<Trixar_za> ouch, 40 seconds fast
<Trixar_za> I really should sync my time more often
<superfly> one of my servers was 18 minutes fast 0_o
<Trixar_za> How is it's CMOS battery?
<superfly> should be fine, it is less than 2 years old
<Trixar_za> Should be fine then
<Trixar_za> Do you sync the system clock when you sync the clock in the OS?
<superfly> dunno, I just saw it the other day, and ran ntpdate
<superfly> it doesn't matter, really, it's a server at home
 * magespawn goes to google how to sync time on a server
 * Kilos visits the morgue
<Kilos> hey cadavers , hows things
 * superfly feels dead at this stage
<Kilos> ai! ian is complaining too
 * nlsthzn lurks, not dead but patiently....
<Kilos> hard work being a geek seems to me
 * Squirm looks around
<magespawn> yup iam still alive too
<magespawn> but only just
<magespawn> what does this mean? is it important? what can i do about it? /boot is using 99.1% of 227MB 
<magespawn> bbl all
<Kilos> hi Lionthinker 
<Kilos> have you been here before? my memory sucks
<Lionthinker> yip
<Lionthinker> not regularly though
<Lionthinker> more active on email list
<Kilos> oh well welcome from me
<Kilos> seen your name in the mailing lists
<Lionthinker> do you think theres anything that will come out of the activism been discussed
<Kilos> well lets hope so. would be good for all pc users
<Kilos> unfair to have to pay the ms tax if you dont want it
<Kilos> maybe try spread it world wide
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ouch we min here
<Kilos> hope its not me chasing peeps away
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey again Kilos
<Trixar_za> I also won't worry too much about the people
<Trixar_za> It tends to happen around summer :P
<Kilos> ai
<Trixar_za> I attribute it to being too hot to sit behind a computer/laptop when you could rather be out drinking in a pub or swimming in a pool.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fans help
<Kilos> mine keeps me cool here
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed do you have a link showing which of the dev team does what?
<Kilos> hi zeref wb
<tumbleweed> Kilos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm> I think bed may be an idea
<Squirm> magespawn: was it you who pointed me to where I should upload my public key to become an official member?
<Squirm> actually learnt about public/private key pairs on course today and now they make sense. whereas before I was just following commands, so I probably did stuff wrong
<Squirm> and for the life of me I can't remember the website name, even though it's a common website
<Squirm> superfly would know to :)
<Squirm> s/to/too
<superfly> Squirm: eh?
<superfly> Squirm: you mean Launchpad?
<Squirm> that's the one :/ I couldn't remember Launchpad
 * Squirm uploads his key
<superfly> Squirm: I think you're specifically looking for this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Squirm> superfly: probably
<Squirm> ah, superfly, it was the option I saw about importing a public key into launchpad
<Squirm> and I joined the team
<superfly> Squirm: right, cause you need to sign the code of conduct with your key
<Squirm> superfly: is it better to create a say, work key and a personal key, or add 2 identities(email addresses) to 1 key?
<superfly> Squirm: I don't really know, but from what I've seen in the wild, multiple keys are not necessarily a bad thing
<Squirm> good :P
<Squirm> 'tis what I've done
<Squirm> done
<Squirm> the gpg thing was actually quite interesting
<Squirm> cool, all my emails will be signed
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos pong. Just had a bad headache since afternoon but better now. 
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<bakuman> here \o/
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-30
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn and others
<jrgns> Morning Kilos, all
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi superfly maiatoday 
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos
<maiatoday> Sorry I missed your hi the other day
<Kilos> np girl i forgive you! hehe i know you are busy
<superfly> hiya maiatoday
<superfly> morning Kilos
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<magespawn> morning all
<inetpro> good morning
<maiatoday> hi magespawn inetpro
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> wb maiatoday
<magespawn> hey maiatoday inetpro Kilos
<maiatoday> :)
 * Kilos peeks but sees no pro
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<inetpro> ek het mos gegroet?
<superfly> aloha magespawn
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> hey superfly
 * staticrat waves hallo
<Kilos> hi staticrat 
<Kilos> hi henkj Tonberry-vaio zeref 
<staticrat> hello kilos
<magespawn> new peeps?
<staticrat> im new :)
<Kilos> you new here staticrat ?
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<magespawn> then you are most welcome staticrat
<staticrat> awesome thx :)
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself?
<Kilos> what you do and that os you use etc
<staticrat> I'm a network administartor
<staticrat> and been using linuxmint 14 since yesterday :)
<Kilos> and before?
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> staticrat, where are you situated?
<staticrat> ubuntu 10.4 tls
<Kilos> we have another mint user here too Squirm 
<staticrat> limpopo and you kilos?
<Kilos> pa staticrat  you far north
<staticrat> well hello squirm then :)
<staticrat> yip
<Kilos> i think he uses mate on mint to make it gnome2
<staticrat> if we not melting away then we flooding away
<Kilos> i have used mate on 12.04
<Kilos> yeah weather has gone crazy hey?
<staticrat> also using MATE this side....could not decide between cinnamon KDE or MATE
<Kilos> anyway this is the channel where the brains lurk
<staticrat> just closed my eyes and clicked one LOL
<Kilos> lol
<staticrat> i have brains
<staticrat> i think
<staticrat> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we got dev guys and python experts and other helpful peeps 
<staticrat> so what gets discussed on this channel?
<Kilos> and me
<Kilos> im the greeter bot
<Kilos> most things linux
<Kilos> and weather
<Kilos> and the odd farming tips etc
<Kilos> and family matters
<magespawn> staticrat: everything from ubuntu, almost all flavours, vet advice, recipies
<staticrat> "a man can never be a man, if he doesnt have family"
<Kilos> go magespawn my fingers are tired
<staticrat> cool
<Kilos> well said
<staticrat> so only 3 talking in a room of 32
<Kilos> others are working
<staticrat> well i should too :)
<Kilos> but when one has any problems  you explain the prob as clearly as you can then wait
<staticrat> cool, does that just cover linux based or say if I have a problem on my network, would i ask here or on another channel?
<Kilos> the guys here can normally help with that too when they have time
<staticrat> thats cool, hopefully in time I would be able to assist someone else here then....I'll add the channel to my list :)
<Kilos> lotsa guys here do large companies 
<Kilos> how did you find usafter so long on ubuntu
<staticrat> well truth is ....
<staticrat> I been playing with linux more than actually using it as my prefered OS
<Kilos> ouch
<staticrat> i know
<staticrat> but I do feel a change in the wind :)
<Kilos> superfly, inetpro say hi to staticrat 
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> here everyone uses linux first then the other stuff after
<Kilos> we have another network guy, yay
<staticrat> guess i got it backwards then
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> staticrat: hi and welcome to #ubuntu-za
<staticrat> cool, thx inetpro
<inetpro> staticrat: just stick around here, Kilos will make you famous
<Kilos> the pro is very clever too staticrat for an old man that is
<inetpro> lol
<staticrat> not sure if I would want to be famous....
<Kilos> he is just rambling
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> its the age you know
<Kilos> Maaz, hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<inetpro> Maaz: thinking
<Maaz> Thinking is the hardest work there is, which is probably the reason so few engage in it. - Henry Ford
<Kilos> hehe
<staticrat> lol
<Kilos> it hurts the brain
<staticrat> i want surgery to remove the nerves that causes pain, that way i can think all day long
<Kilos> staticrat, we have maaz who is our resident bot written by locals
<Kilos> python
<staticrat> and maaz can do what
 * inetpro goes to hide in a corner to do some thinking
<Kilos> Maaz, help
<Maaz> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> i dont know if you can install ibid on mint but its worth a try
<Kilos> then you setup youre own bot
<staticrat> i will check it out
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<staticrat> for now i have to be gone, need to setup a projector in the boardroom....sound like fun :)
<Kilos> nice meeting you have a good day
<staticrat> until later then, nice meeting you as well
 * staticrat away doing something else in need of less brain power
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> inetpro: I can still smell you thinking
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> wood or rubber burning
<Tonberry-vaio> that's just wrong
<Kilos> whats with the -vaio Tonberry-vaio 
<Tonberry-vaio> i'm on my laptop and my pc is still on irc
<Tonberry-vaio> on some servers at least
<Kilos> yeah i mean has it got a meaning
<Tonberry-vaio> the laptop is a sony vaio
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> Tonberry-vaio: use a distributed IRC client then
<inetpro> eish!
 * inetpro forgot what he was thinking
<Kilos> aw thats age
<Kilos> i asked the weed for a link to who does what in the dev team and when i got there had forgotten why
<Tonberry-vaio> too lazy to set up a bouncer
<staticrat> looking for vga driver for dell studio 1550
<Kilos> progress inetpro . ian is running 12.04 kde with all the other stuff working in virtual box
<inetpro> Kilos: what other stuff?
<Kilos> win7 and all the hand/palm/fingerprint scanners and security monitors
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> he cant get linux software for the hardware
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> (glipper:4681): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<Kilos> must one run glipper with sudo?
<Kilos> hmm... forgot no one here uses unity
<Kilos> wb drussell 
<Kilos> been on holiday?
<drussell> Kilos: hehehe I wish ;o)
<Kilos> the locals there are always on holiday. only the foreign peeps work
<Kilos> oh inetpro i spoke to 8ta. they dont have the unrestricted goodie voda does, but told me they can speed up your net speed if you are online and fone and go through it with them
<Kilos> got another 8ta sim last night so will fone soonish and let you know the outcome
 * staticrat waves hello
<Kilos> wb staticrat 
<Kilos> did you get drivers?
<staticrat> hey thx
<staticrat> nope not yet
<Kilos> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/04/Product/vostro-1550
<staticrat> now messing around on mint, trying to figure out how to remove the separator from the favorite menu
<Kilos> you want for mint. so linux drivers
<staticrat> yes
<staticrat> i will check out this link
<Kilos> i didnt check if its for linux
<staticrat> i see it does have a download for ubuntu 10.10
<staticrat> not sure if it will work with mint
<Kilos> Maaz, google linux vga drivers for dell 1550
<Maaz> Kilos: "Graphics card for dell vostro 1550 window 7 - drivers - windows-7" http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/35517-63-graphics-card-dell-vostro-1550-window :: "Drivers for notebook Dell Vostro 1550 - DriverPack Solution" http://drp.su/drivers/notebooks/?v=Dell&m=Vostro%201550&id=57053&l=en :: "Vostro 1550 - Drivers & Downloads | Dell United States"
<Maaz> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/04/Product/vostro-1550 :: "Dell Vostro 1550 Drivers Windows 7 :…
<Kilos> whew
<staticrat> brb
<staticrat> the reason i was looking for one is when I connect a projector to my notebook my display changes to 1024x800
<Kilos> all for win7
<Kilos> eish
<staticrat> win7 no help, need for linux mint 14
<Kilos> Maaz, google del 1550 drivers for mint 14
<Maaz> Kilos: "Bug #991680 “[SOLVED]Huawei E220 and E1550 can't connect on ..." https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/991680 :: "2011- 2012 MINT 11-20 ENCLOSURE - GSA" http://www.gsa.gov/graphics/fas/Stroup_20112012MINT1120ENCLOSURE.pdf :: "The Linux Mint Blog » Blog Archive » Linux Mint 10 KDE: User Input" http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1550 :: "Debian User Forums • View
<Maaz> topic - [SOLVED] ATI driver problem with ..." http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t…
<Kilos> sjoe hang around. maybe one of the guys will have an idea
 * staticrat hanging around for ideas :)
<Kilos> hehe
<staticrat> i feel dumb today
<Kilos> what maaz cant find for me i ask here for help
<Kilos> but
<Kilos> if the netbook thing works and only changes when you plugin the projector it might be some settings you gotta change
<staticrat> think so as well but did see that when I connect the projector I cant change the resolution
<staticrat> not that big of an issue, this is just for learning purposes. you know  - knowing how to fix this for future reference
<Kilos> ah
<staticrat> first i need to get used to this workspace thing
<staticrat> :)
<magespawn> i think there is a setting under displays where you can specify two different resolutions one for each display
<Kilos> look here and see what they say
<Kilos> http://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/view/1158
<superfly> staticrat: which graphics card?
<staticrat> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 graphics
<superfly> staticrat: using the proprietary drivers, or the open source ones?
<staticrat> open source I think
<superfly> then just use the built-in screen tool to set up your resolutions
<superfly> I don't use Gnome, so I can't help you with anything Gnome specific, but I've done it tons before in KDE
<staticrat> i will give it another bash just now....will feedback results
<inetpro> Kilos: better 8ta speeds? Sounds nice. Let me know the results.
<Kilos> will do inetpro 
<Kilos> waiting for friday to put new 2+1 in
 * staticrat is back
<Kilos> fixed?
<staticrat> nope :(
<Kilos> ai
<staticrat> very weird to me
<staticrat> once projector is connected it displays the second workspace but no app is displayed when moving it towards the workspace
<staticrat> when I enable to mirror my display it then causes my notebook monitor to display at a lower resolution 
<Kilos> did you install the ati driver?
<staticrat> i did but no luck with that as well
<Kilos> has mint got a goodie called additional drivers
<staticrat> not as far as I know
<Kilos> where do you plug the projector in? usb
<Kilos> i never seen that
<staticrat> no via VGA
<Kilos> ah
<staticrat> perhaps I should test with HDMI
<staticrat> no matter I will play around some more, whats happening here today?
<Kilos> everyone saltmining
<Kilos> except me
<staticrat> lol
<Kilos> someone will comeup with another suggestion some time
<Kilos> i know nothing about what you are doing
<magespawn> i am not sure where it is under unity, but under monitors somewhere allows you to cahnge the settings
<Kilos> he is on mint magespawn 
<Kilos> hiya
<staticrat> menu > control centre > monitors
<staticrat> and the guys at #linuxmint-chat is not as friendly as you peeps are
<staticrat> did not even get a response :(
<Kilos> no other channel matches with #ubuntu-za
<staticrat> perhaps i should reload my pc and try ubuntu
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its different now to when you tried
<staticrat> LOL - using mint but looking towards ubuntu users for support
<Kilos> have you looked at kubuntu
<staticrat> think i ran a liveCD some time ago
<Kilos> the guys here help any linux person
<Kilos> with kde you have 2 experts here
<Kilos> the fly and pro
<staticrat> they are?
<Kilos> they live on kubuntu
<Kilos> superfly, and inetpro 
<staticrat> nd u?
<Kilos> i have it on another drive but im learning too
<staticrat> you using gnome?
<Kilos> actually quite lekker when you get to understand it a bit
<Kilos> im on unity
<Kilos> ubuntu 12.04
<Kilos> LTS
<Kilos> ubuntu has moved from gnome to unity
<staticrat> well i am not mr current affairs so when was this move? last ubuntu i used still ran on gnome
<Kilos> 18 months ago or so
<Kilos> since 11.04
<Kilos> i think
<staticrat> ah 
<inetpro> staticrat: so you have two VGA outputs?
<Kilos> but even unity you can get used to
<Kilos> there the pro
<inetpro> eh
<staticrat> no just one inetpro
<inetpro> ahh, you wanted output on the laptop as well as on the big screen?
<Kilos> a netbook is a lappy thing hey?
<inetpro> many times it also depends on the projector
<staticrat> no I would just like to change the display settings on my notebook monitor when the projector is connected. Who uses 800x600 today
<superfly> staticrat: most projectors are way behind screens
<inetpro> projectors come with different resolutions 
<superfly> they've only *just* started bringing out widescreen projectors
<staticrat> and I got one of those, actually pretty cool. EPSON EB-95
<inetpro> Kilos: a netbook is smaller than a laptop
<staticrat> who invented a netbook?
 * staticrat giving a opinion
 * inetpro loves the netbook
<superfly> staticrat: so is your notebook's screen becoming 800x600 ?
<inetpro> baught one for my wife some time ago and she's still using it
<superfly> *bought
<inetpro> IIRC it was even two years ago
<staticrat> inetpro: tablet or netbook
<inetpro> superfly: correct, thanks :-)
<inetpro> staticrat: netbook
<staticrat> superfly: yes  it does
<inetpro> one of those R1999 Acer specials
<staticrat> I remember those did they not come pre-installed with some linux distro
<inetpro> staticrat: not sure what it was, first thing I did was to install Kubuntu
<staticrat> lol
<inetpro> she's now running on Unity but still prefers KDE
 * inetpro should change that at some point
<staticrat> ubuntu or kubuntu /me looking at downloading one of the two
<Kilos> they both say kubuntu
<staticrat> i like mint but have to be honest. There too much of a 'microsoft' feel to it
<Kilos> if you got fast uncapped internet get both
<Kilos> then you can see what you prefer
<superfly> staticrat: so just go to system settings -> monitors and resolutions and check that your screen resolution is correct
<staticrat> im in limpopo? they steal the lines faster than you can download
<Kilos> lol like here. 3g is costly though
<staticrat> superfly: I did but once the projector is connected I cannot change the screen resolution 
<superfly> xrandr
 * staticrat thinks he need to re-establish what he know about linux
<Kilos> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xrandr
<Kilos> see what they say
<Kilos> only one i saw
<staticrat> thx
<Kilos> superfly, you will need to help him nearly like me
<Kilos> oh staticrat have you upgraded
<staticrat> upgraded?
<Kilos> you know how to use a terminal?
<Kilos> where you type in commands
<staticrat> yes I am familiar with using the terminal
<staticrat> lol
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> then watch data run
<Kilos> does mint use apt-get and aptitude?
<staticrat> apt-get
<Kilos> ok check for update/upgrades
<staticrat> some index files failed to download
<staticrat> after running sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> some or did it get some?
<staticrat> they have been ignored or old ones used instead
<Kilos> Squirm, ping
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> you have an update manager
<Kilos> do you see it in system
<staticrat> yeah but it says the same message. started this morning but just didnt have time to look into it. 
<Kilos> system admin
<Kilos> normally thats internet connection or your repo is down
<staticrat> the sudo apt-get upgrade finished 
<Kilos> what did it get?
<Kilos> too fast to see?
<staticrat> lol
<staticrat> yeah
<Kilos> hehe
<staticrat> was about to say loads of things moving fast
<Kilos> did it say how much was downloaded
<Kilos> should say fetched xx meg in so much time
<staticrat> might have ... I closed the window before reading the results...
<Kilos> ai
<staticrat> i know 
<Kilos> how fast is your internet there
<Kilos> normally the diffs between a clean install and the first upgrade is 100's of megs
<staticrat> well I have 4MB UC/US line
<Kilos> it didnt want to reboot to complete the upgrade?
<staticrat> well i did that yesterday via the update manager and it downloaded about 250MB 
<Kilos> ah
<staticrat> no
<staticrat> but there is a few things that annoys me with mint (or it could be the user)
<Kilos> superfly, inetpro advice on whether to get kde or unity and what release
<Kilos> our mint user isnt talking
<staticrat> the 'hot corner" to which between workspaces doesnt work
<staticrat> *switch
<Kilos> ive never seen mint staticrat so im lost there
 * staticrat downloading ubuntu 12.04.1 desktop 32bit
<Kilos> ok thats what i got
<Kilos> but i need help too
<staticrat> kilos: me either that why i installed to see how mint works.
<Kilos> so bare with me
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> staticrat: your best option is to try things for yourself
 * inetpro prefers Kubuntu
<staticrat> inetpro: exactly :)
<inetpro> I have never used Mint but know some people who like it
<magespawn> inetpro i have found that Kubuntu is the biggest learning curve coming from the other os
<inetpro> but as far as I am aware even with Mint you have the option to run your choice of window manager
<staticrat> well I used to run ubuntu and fedora 
<inetpro> magespawn: that is probably because Unity is scaled down 
<inetpro> magespawn: they leave the average user with little choice 
<inetpro> you can't customise as many things as with KDE
<Kilos> unity isnt bad staticrat 
<magespawn> kde give TONS of choice
 * inetpro loves choice
<Kilos> lol
<staticrat> kilos: we will soon find out - the next time we chat I will be running ubuntu :)
<Kilos> kde doesnt bloep
 * inetpro hates having to sit in one corner all day
<Kilos> staticrat, how do you get here
<staticrat> pidgin
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> install xchat
<Kilos> not xchat-gnome
<inetpro> Why Linux Does Not Suck http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfLqLK7VdQY
<Kilos> ai die busie weer
<Kilos> buisie
<staticrat> does xchat comes default with ubuntu?
<Kilos> nope you type in sudo apt-get install xchat
<staticrat> thx
 * staticrat reloading notebook - away with mint
<Kilos> after sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> and also sudo apt-get install aptitude
<staticrat> ok guys see you soon
<Kilos> pidgin is for gtalk and msn and mxit
<Kilos> imo
<Kilos> who remembers where the link is to the unity guide
<Kilos> http://docs.unity3d.com/Documentation/Manual/UserGuide.html
<Kilos> methinks
<superfly> Kilos: no, that's to Unity3D, a game engine
<magespawn> isn't mint based on ubuntu?
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> what ever happened to sflr
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-za.org/sites/default/files/unity-5-10-0-final-pdf.pdf
<Kilos> is that it
<magespawn> by the by for ingress, i never got an invite, just downloaded the app and used my google account to login\
<Kilos> haha ingess is taking over here
<Kilos> you all gonna be rich land owners
<magespawn> apparently i am resistance
<superfly> magespawn: really?
<superfly> (not for resistance, but for no invite)
<magespawn> yes or at least i did not see one 
<superfly> magespawn: submit portals all over hluhluwe, and then go capture them when they are approved :-)
<magespawn> still going through the training
 * staticrat is back
<staticrat> man have there been changes in ubuntu or what
<magespawn> superfly how do you see portals
 * magespawn goes to google
<magespawn> a few staticrat
<staticrat> well i do like the look
<staticrat> now let the exploring begin
<Kilos> lol wb staticrat 
<staticrat> thx kilos
<Kilos> i think this gives you a book
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-za.org/sites/default/files/unity-5-10-0-final-pdf.pdf
<Kilos> the bar on the left is your launcher
<staticrat> sweet
<Kilos> top is the dash
<staticrat> ok
<Kilos> in dash you type ter and get a terminal
<Kilos> or ctrl + alt + t
<staticrat> cool was looking for terminal as soon as i logged in
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i struggled in the beginning
<Kilos> have you updated/upgraded?
<staticrat> yeah done that
<staticrat> got xchat
<Kilos> try this one too
<staticrat> run update and still busy with upgarde
<Kilos> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<staticrat> *upgrade
<Kilos> ah
 * staticrat will not close the window after upgrade.
<Kilos> my one didnt do a full upgrade till i did dist-upgrade
<Kilos> at the bottom of the launcher you have workspace switcher
<Kilos> i use one for xchat
<Kilos> you can open more terminals
<staticrat> well this workspaces works for me :)
<Kilos> also in launcher there is a terminal icon which will open the terminal you are using on the workspace you are on
<Kilos> i use 10
<staticrat> do you place the terminal in the launcher or is it there by default
<Kilos> it is there
<Kilos> black square
<Kilos> maybe far down
<Kilos> i remove all the libre office stuff
<Kilos> right click remove from panel/launcher or something
<Kilos> every new app you have running will show there
<Kilos> and flash when somethiong happens
<staticrat> cool 
<Kilos> or as with xchat put the number of messages you have received
<staticrat> what mail client do you use?
<Kilos> i use evolution
<Kilos> dont like thunderbird
<staticrat> ok, good support for exchange?
<superfly> magespawn: ingress.com/intel
<Kilos> whats exchange?
<magespawn> superfly my screen keeps going black maybe a bug, shows the scanner but nothing else
<staticrat> I am a windows user. That is where my money comes from, thanks to Bill Gates I have a job
<staticrat> Microsoft Exchange Server
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> try evolution if it dont work then we find something else
<staticrat> yip the way I see it is that MS created a "dodgy OS" and there needs to be someone to solve the problems
<staticrat> or try
<Kilos> i dont know about that stuff but evolution works with gmail hotmail yahoo etc
<Kilos> so who knows if it works with microstinks
<Kilos> also evo can make its own backup folder for future installs
<staticrat> I will find out for you and let you know. I still need to support MS systems
<Kilos> you can still
<Kilos> lost of the guys here work on ms pcs as well
<Kilos> have no choice
<staticrat> well like a famous man once said: I like choice
<Kilos> but ms help needs to be discussed on another channel as its kinda off topic here
<Kilos> lol
<staticrat> not going to ask MS help here
<staticrat> but I am going to annoy you all with ubuntu help
<Kilos> for other os help you can ask on my channel
<Kilos> np
 * staticrat gives evil laugh
<magespawn> staticrat: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=321450&p=1868662
<Kilos> im here most of the day when not cooking or looking after sheep and fowls
<Kilos> unity is actually very usable
<Kilos> and 12.04 is stable
<staticrat> thx magespawn
<magespawn> superfly: seems to be working now
<staticrat> kilos: you got sheep?
<Kilos> my sister has
<magespawn> you make that sound like a disease of affliction
<Kilos> i look after them when they are at work
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> s/of/or
<staticrat> lol
<Kilos> chops on the hoof
<staticrat> ribs
<magespawn> ingress: all your data will be ours
<Kilos> you watching the upgrading staticrat ?
<Kilos> i like watching it do stuff
<staticrat> yeah im watching it
<Kilos> interesting if you can keep up
<staticrat> its done
<Kilos> that was quick
<Kilos> ok sudo apt-get install aptitude
<staticrat> no
<Kilos> ?
<staticrat> that took like 15min
<staticrat> i thinl
<Kilos> thats quick
<staticrat> oh
<staticrat> :)
<Kilos> nappy moves
<Kilos> netbook lappy
<staticrat> what is aptitude
<Kilos> its like apt-get but better
<staticrat> cause it's done
<staticrat> do I use diff command in terminal then
<Kilos> ok now you use aptitude to install
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install xchat evolution
<staticrat> oh i.e. sudo aptitude install <something>
<Kilos> does your shutdown button glow red?
<staticrat> no should it?
<Kilos> glow/show
<Kilos> do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kilos> it goes red when it wants to rebbot to complete upgrading
<Kilos> reboot
<staticrat> cool
<staticrat> its done
<staticrat> no red button though
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> if you click it does it show you need to reboot
<staticrat> nope
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> never mind
<Kilos> ok what else you wanna do
<staticrat> go home
<staticrat> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> does nappy go home with you?
<staticrat> well i finish at 4 and yes nappy does
<magespawn> superfly looks like the enlightened are losing
<Kilos> ah the guys are here most of the night
<Kilos> i sleep early normally
<staticrat> need some time to check out ubuntu, but I will be online again later tonight. 
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> go well
<staticrat> thx
 * staticrat wishes everyone a great evening 
<Kilos> hopefully another satisfied customer
<Kilos> hehe
 * Squirm pokes around the channel
<Kilos> hmm... you lost a mint customer
<Kilos> we converted him
<inetpro> well done Kilos!
<Kilos> you serious?
<inetpro> Maaz: Kilos ++ [for professional support services]
<Kilos> aw ty inetpro 
<Kilos> i was waiting for someone to say aptitude doesnt have cow power
<Kilos> cant charl on the lists unplug the eth0 and do his install then connect again?
<Kilos> hmm... heres a tool for converting media formats and says it has a built in youtube downloader
<Kilos> mmediac
<magespawn> how to write app for ubuntu starting in #ubuntu-classroom
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> classroom timetable here http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
 * Kilos gone to see. got 100m till friday morning hehe
<magespawn> later all
<Squirm> bye
<inetpro> Kilos: wat het van smile geword?
<Kilos> ?? inetpro seker verlief geraak
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro soek sy hulp
<Kilos> miskien het ek sy epos addy, sal kyk
<Lionthinker> Kilos, apologies about just disappearing  yesterday
<Kilos> np Lionthinker 
<Kilos> saw you at the classroom
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> gekry?
<Lionthinker> thanks
<Lionthinker> when's next loco meeting
<Kilos> 18th feb
<Kilos> all info is normally in the topics bar at the top
<Kilos> on xchat anyway
<Kilos> i spose quassel too
<inetpro> Lionthinker: you have something to discuss?
<inetpro> Kilos: wat gekry?
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> ai ek sukkel
<Kilos> pm toe
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> is jy oppie selfoon
<Kilos> ai pong en verdwyn
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<inetpro> ek is hier
<Kilos> pm man
<inetpro> ahhh
<inetpro> skuus man
<Kilos> wil jy my epos addy he weer
 * inetpro het soveel as moontlik inligting nodig oor Bulimie in Afrikaans
<inetpro> that ^^ is for a school task
<Kilos> watgebeur daar?
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> Kilos: skuus, ek was gou weg vir aandete
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> ek wonder of die volgende webtuiste die moeite werd is om in te skryf: 
<inetpro> http://www.takevirskole.co.za/
<inetpro> R500 vir 12 maande
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> ek is sommer vies vanaand
<Kilos> hoekom?
<inetpro> in die ou dae het al die skole goeie biblioteke gehad
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> jy kon enige onderwerp maklik studeer
<Kilos> daar is ook die stad se biblioteke
<inetpro> nou is daar net sommige mense wat weet hoe om die inligting op die netwerke te vind
<inetpro> ander betaal daarvoor
<inetpro> en die res het niks 
<inetpro> eintlik die meerderheid het nie 'n benul nie
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> ek gaan eet gou
<inetpro> lekker eet oom
<Lionthinker> inetpro, yeh I'm thinking about the Consumer protection avenue as a way to do something about the lack of Ubuntu computers for sale and redmond's dominance
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> Lionthinker: looks like you have some frustrations to get rid of?
<Lionthinker> nope, just followed the email lists frustrations but prefer to do something than to sit and complain
<Lionthinker> thought it could be an agenda point
<inetpro> Lionthinker: add it as point 6 on teh agenda at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/535/detail/
<inetpro> the*
<inetpro> the current 6 will become 7
<inetpro> Lionthinker: are you a registered ubuntu-za user on launchpad?
 * staticrat_m waves hello
<staticrat_m> Hav to say ubuntu is treating me well
<Kilos> lol thats goos staticrat_m 
<staticrat_m> On me mobile get it lol
<Kilos> unity is quite nice once you got the basics down
<Kilos> ya
<staticrat_m> The pdf was very useful but not done with it yet
<staticrat_m> Thx
<Kilos> Lionthinker, try get some more of the lists guys that were involved to also come here
<Kilos> especially for the meeting but anytime is good
<Kilos> yw
<staticrat_m> Am i missing something
<Kilos> you okes and your mod cellfones
<Kilos> you still need to join our mailing list staticrat_m 
<Kilos> become part of our community
<staticrat_m> Really ? I will join with my other UN
<Kilos> whats a UN?
<staticrat_m> Username
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you okes
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<staticrat_m> Had to install the vga driver
<inetpro> Kilos: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<Kilos> yes but unity gives you the choice of additional drivers
<inetpro> Kilos: it's linked above
<staticrat_m> I saw
<staticrat_m> Made it rather easy
<Kilos> yeah it does when its automatic hey
<inetpro> staticrat_m: welcome back
<staticrat_m> Ubuntu 1 mint 0 lol
<staticrat_m> Ty inetpro
<Kilos> you most likely will need to reinstall everytime they do big upgrades
<Kilos> kernel upgrades i think
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> well inetpro 
<staticrat_m> Yeah why
<staticrat_m> But then again there is a backup utility
<Kilos> here by me everytime something updates i go back to that 800x640 screen resolution
<inetpro> reinstalls are very rarely necessary
<inetpro> Kilos: then you are doing something wrong
<Kilos> tell my unity that inetpro 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya upgrading
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> oh ya staticrat_m that deja-dup backup works well
<staticrat_m> Yeah i shall test it tomorrow
<Kilos> but if your graphics driver goe swith upgrading you just type additional drivers in dash and it goes to the job again
<Kilos> i used it from 10.10 to get 10 workspaces here
<staticrat_m> Busy busy ek se
<Kilos> i battle with the minimising thing like winsucks so i have a workspace for each app i run
<Kilos> ai android died
<Kilos> inetpro, haai
<Kilos> hoe werk die bossie met xmonad
<inetpro> Kilos: huh?
<Kilos> http://www.howtogeek.com/114728/how-to-use-xmonad-a-tiling-window-manager-for-linux/
<inetpro> Kilos: vir wat stress jy nou oor sulke goed?
<inetpro> gebruik jy xmonad?
<Kilos> hi magtie Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi
<Kilos> nee man ek wou sien hoe werk hy
<Kilos> maar jy sien net cli's
<Kilos> waar is al die goed op jou desktop
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man, as jy eers begin reg werk het jy't nie iets anders as cli nodig nie
<inetpro> of nie veel anders
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> tumbleweed, how did you tweak xmonad? is all you see cli's?
<Kilos> no gui?
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> like how do you know if i mention your nick? does the prompt say Kilos calling
<Kilos> or sudo play movie
<inetpro> Kilos: wil jy xmonad laai?
<Kilos> ek wou did probeer ja
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> hoekom?
<Kilos> mmar nie met als cli nie
<Kilos> vinniger
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> as dit hierdie goed kan teel is dit goed
<Kilos> maar ek moet sien wat is wat
<inetpro> Kilos: jy't so pas begin gewoond raak aan unity
<inetpro> ek sou aanbeveel dat jy so bietjie aanhou daarmee
<Kilos> lol ja ek weet maar a change is as good as a holiday
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> en kde ook
<Kilos> moenie vergeet nie
<Kilos> en maverick
<Kilos> en server
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> raak net bietjie dearmekaar partykeer
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> deurmekaar
<plustwo> o/ hi all
<Kilos> hi plustwo wb
<plustwo> yo yo Kilos...
<Kilos> you like a major lurker hey?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> 6 months at a time
<plustwo> kindof...
<plustwo> hehe
<plustwo> inetpro: lo
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> plustwo: waar val jy uit die bus uit
<inetpro> goeienaand
<plustwo> uit die lewende bus af
<inetpro> lol
<plustwo> hehehehe...
<inetpro> plustwo: het jy in die klaskamer gaan kuier?
<inetpro> Current Session in #ubuntu-classroom: Testing with Autopilot - balloons, thomi
<plustwo> inetpro: ja meneer...
<inetpro> ahh
<plustwo> my kop is nou bietjie seer...
 * inetpro wonders what that is all about
<inetpro> plustwo: het jy balonne opgeblaas?
<plustwo> nee, lol
<Kilos> inetpro, het jy die glimlagger ge epos
<plustwo> it's developer's week on the classroom...
<inetpro> Kilos: jaja
<Kilos> oh thats where the weed is
<Kilos> i saw his nick there
<plustwo> hmmmm ....
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> i tried to get that quickly but it didnt download
<Kilos> just said it will download soon for hours
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
 * inetpro can smell the coffee already
<Kilos> inetpro, did you get quickly downloaded
<plustwo> Maaz: hi
<Maaz> Hello plustwo
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not in the classroom
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> this was hours ago with the writing ubuntu apps
<inetpro> my job is just to make peeps aware of these things
<Kilos> lol
<plustwo> quickly is quite good, i used it a few times trying my hand at development
 * inetpro ran out of time on sysadmin alone a long time ago, no time for development
<Kilos> looks abit easier than vim
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> zeref: wb
 * plustwo wrote a dvd library app some weeks ago
 * inetpro sits back and enjoys a fresh cup of coffee and rusks
<plustwo> if one want to suggest a topic for the ubuntu-classroom, where would one send it to or to who?
<superfly> ubuntu-classroom-chat I think
<plustwo> ok, will give it a try.
<plustwo> superfly: thank you
<Kilos> maybe these guys will know too
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/application-development
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<Vince-0> read about ProjectSunrise
<Vince-0> http://pastebin.com/8fJbajpc
<Vince-0> Africa / ZA hacktivism it seems a bit weak
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> night all
<Vince-0> cya
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-31
<Kilos> morning all!
<Kilos> hi Tonberry jrgns 
<Tonberry-vaio> hello
<plustwo> morning
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<plustwo> hi oom Kilos
<jrgns> hi Kilos, all
<Kilos> yo Superhuman you well?
<Kilos> plustwo, how did you get quickly?
<Kilos> i cant seem to get it here from the link they gave
<plustwo> Kilos: apt-get install
<plustwo> Kilos: aptitude search quickly
<Kilos> whew its massive
<plustwo> then aptitude install quickly
<Kilos> ty plustwo will get it when new data goes in tommorrow
<Kilos> tomorrow
<plustwo> you can also do; aptitude show quickly
<Kilos> lotsa dependancies
<Kilos> dankie man
<plustwo> np
<Kilos> no wonder it does so much. it ties in everywhere
<plustwo> will try to get some simpler tuts 
<Kilos> ill get it in the morning
<Kilos> what are tuts?
<Kilos> hehe
<plustwo> tutorials
<plustwo> i meant^^
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i struggle with all these abreviations. they dont sit vas innie kop
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Superhuman> Kilos, awesome
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> hi timkeller maiatoday 
<Kilos> hi sakhi zeref 
<sakhi> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hey there
 * staticrat waves hello
<Kilos> hi staticrat 
<staticrat> hey kilos, how you doing?
<Maaz> staticrat: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell staticrat evo> http://terokarvinen.com/2012/ms-exchange-email-calendar-with-evolution" 17 hours, 32 minutes and 44 seconds ago
<Kilos> good ty
<staticrat> so maaz is a bot
<Kilos> yip a clever one
<staticrat> ok humour me
<staticrat> how do I use maaz?
<Kilos> you type in his nick first then what you need him to do
<Kilos> start with help
<staticrat> maaz help
<Maaz> staticrat: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<staticrat> maaz help me with 6700*67
<Maaz> staticrat: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<staticrat> lol
<Kilos> whats 6700*67
<staticrat> lol
<staticrat> calculations
<staticrat> would i then rather ask: Maaz help me with calculations 6700 * 67
<Kilos> then ask him help me with calculations 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> leave the numbers off
 * staticrat is learning to use a bot
<staticrat> maaz help me with calculations
<Maaz> staticrat: I use the following features for calculations: base, base64, bc, calc, distance, google, hash, ipcalc, nickometer, oeis and random
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Kilos> one needs to learn what commands etc he accepts and how
<staticrat> maaz how do I use looking things up
<Maaz> staticrat: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<staticrat> maaz how do I use
<Maaz> staticrat: Please be more specific. I don't know if you mean auth, dict or help
<staticrat> im not getting it
<Kilos> Maaz, help me withdistance
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> Maaz, help me with distance
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<staticrat> you see
<Kilos> Maaz, how do i use distance
<Maaz> Kilos: Returns the distance between two places. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   distance [in <unit>] between <source> and <destination>
<Maaz>   place search for <placename>
<staticrat> maaz, how do i use calc
<Maaz> staticrat: Returns the anwser to mathematical expressions. Uses Python syntax and semantics (i.e. radians). You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   calc <expression>
<Maaz>   <expression>
<staticrat> maaz, calc 6700 * 67
<Maaz> staticrat: 448900
<Kilos> one needs to get things right with him. 
<staticrat> yeah
<staticrat> ok it is now beginning to sink in
<tumbleweed> or you could just say
<tumbleweed> Maaz: 6700 * 67
<Maaz> tumbleweed: 448900
<Kilos> Maaz, distance in kilometres pretoria to capetown
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> ai
<tumbleweed> Kilos: "between"
<staticrat> lol kilos
<Kilos> ah ty tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> also to -> and
<staticrat> hi tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> hi
<Kilos> anyway tumbleweed i have some feedback on deb-delta server for us. must it be so masive
<staticrat> so asking maaz to google something, would require what?
<Kilos> I will have to think about a strategy to implement this for ubuntu. My main concern is the hdd space it will require, approximately 620GB. 
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I'm afraid I know very little about deb-delta
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I suggest playing with it to find out
<Kilos> i cant find anyone to ask either. even went to debian lists but thats no easy
<Kilos> ok will keep looking ty
<staticrat> maaz help
<Maaz> staticrat: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<staticrat> maaz, help me with looking things up
<Maaz> staticrat: I use the following features for looking things up: apt-file, aptitude, bash, bible, dict, distance, dns, factoid, feeds, fml, fortune, google, help, imdb, lastfm, lotto, mac, man, microblog, mlia, oeis, ports, rfc, seen, tfln, tinyurl, tld, translate, tvshow, unicode, weather and youtube
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Kilos> thats why i wanted the dev teams. to try find out who does that package
<staticrat> maaz, how do I use google
<Maaz> staticrat: Retrieves results from Google and Google Calculator. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   google[.<tld>] [for] <term>
<Maaz>   googlefight [for] <term> and <term>
<Maaz>   gcalc <expression>
<Maaz>   gdefine <term>
<Kilos> but i forgot
<staticrat> maaz, google fastest recorded broadband speed
<Maaz> staticrat: "75-year-old pensioner has fastest broadband | News | TechRadar" http://www.techradar.com/us/news/video/hd-dvd/television/hdtv/broadband/internet/web/home-cinema/high-definition/75-year-old-pensioner-has-fastest-broadband-131117 :: "'World's fastest broadband' trials successfully produces speeds 240 ..."
<Maaz> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2018640/Worlds-fastest-broadband-trials-successfully-produces-speeds-240-times-better-Britis…
<Kilos> lol he gives the links then you go see for yourself
<staticrat> cool I kinda like this bot, could be very useful
<staticrat> it would be cool to have such a bot in your HUD
<Kilos> he is just a bit long in the tooth. you can use mine on ##kilos
<Kilos> she should greet you when you get there
<Kilos> aw killed him
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> staticrat, are you using xchat yet?
<staticrat> yip
<staticrat> whole new learning curve for me this week
<staticrat> loce it
<staticrat> *love
<Kilos> to join other freenode channels you type in /j #channel
<Kilos> you will see it open on the left of your window
<staticrat> how do I set xchat to open this channel by default
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> listen carefully
<Kilos> lol
<staticrat> ok
<staticrat> :)
<Kilos> i gotta work through it with you
<staticrat> ok then
<Kilos> click on xchat at the top left and go network list
<staticrat> ok
<Kilos> enter name etc. dont click skip network
<Kilos> scroll down to freenode
<Kilos> tick on it then on edit
<staticrat> ok
<Kilos> in favourite channels type in #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> if you want my channel too then ,##kilos
<staticrat> ok
<Kilos> you can add lotsa channels that way. dont forget the ,
<Kilos> then close and join
<staticrat> or click the ... to add as well
<Kilos> thats for other servers
<staticrat> ok going to test this brb
<Kilos> k
<staticrat> cool
<Kilos> you see. xchat rocks
<staticrat> well that sorts that out thx Kilos
<Kilos> you can sort it to alert you when nick said
<Kilos> yw
<staticrat> so your bot works the same as maaz
<Kilos> same bot just a later version done by tumbleweed 
<Kilos> they are in the repos
<Kilos> ibid
<staticrat> oh was wondering yesterday what ibid was used for
<Kilos> staticrat, you can sudo aptitude install glipper to put a clipboard on the top bar that remembers the links and stuff you use
<staticrat> this is like a overflow of knowledge
<Kilos> lol
<staticrat> something weird is happening inmy brain\
<Squirm> last day of course :/
<Squirm> it's actually quite nice
<Kilos> you gonna crack it Squirm ?
<Kilos> you gotta write exam?
<Kilos> Maaz, lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> staticrat, ^^
<staticrat> thx this site was booked marked before it opened lol
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> ohi
<staticrat> hey superfly
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else as well
 * Kilos waves to the pro
<Kilos> late again as usual
<staticrat> hi inetpro
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha
 * staticrat is currently stuffing his face with ice cream and therefore unable to use the keyboard
<plustwo> inetpro: lo
<Kilos> inetpro, did you see what the bloem varsity said the size of the deb-delta server must be?
<Kilos> whew
 * staticrat thinks ice cream is the next best thing to toast
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos>  I will have to think about a strategy to implement this for ubuntu. My main concern is the hdd space it will require, approximately 620GB. 
<Kilos> thats feedback from them
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i dunno how it can be that big
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: of course it will have to be big
<Kilos> all the ubuntus together arent so much
<inetpro> ja?
<Kilos> well i think each repo is about 80g
<Kilos> isnt it
<inetpro> Kilos: ask Symmetria, he will tell you about size of mirrors
<Kilos> i think he is hiding
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: and it will constantly have to be updated as things change as well
<Kilos> i think i can do that if i get to ssh to it
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> or Symmetria will have to
<inetpro> nee man, die goed word ge-automate
<Kilos> more feedback
<Kilos> spam coming
<Kilos> It is the size of the the current ubuntu repo which is rsynced to mirror.ufs.ac.za. debdelta uses deb-mirror to mirror the repo, any updates are flagged and then diffed. This leaves me with two choices:
<Kilos> 1) Use rsync and setup debdelta to mirror ubuntu a second time and include the deltas.
<Kilos> 2) Switch from rsync to debdelta for ubuntu. I favour rsync for mirroring especially for the larger repos, so I am not keen on doing this. 
<Kilos> There is no LVM or btrfs to do snapshotting, which leaves me with less options. Like I said, I need to think about this maybe there is another, better, way.
 * Kilos holds thumbs
<Kilos> im not sure if it must host both the ununtu and debdelta servers there or if they can be synced from the existing one
<Kilos> but it it works it will save us tons on data costs and upgrade speeds
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<inetpro> Kilos: this is perhaps a debate that guys should have at #ubuntu-mirrors
<inetpro> "There's a team working on improving user experiences every day, making Ubuntu available to you."
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<inetpro> they shouldn't do this in isolation
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yes, you will need a full mirror to generate debdeltas
<Kilos> i dont know enough to go debate it man. they will thin where does this guy come from
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<inetpro> Kilos: well I like your persistence regarding the matter 
<Kilos> lol im trying to save data man
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> we need a 1TB drive just for us
<Kilos> Symmetria, donate
<inetpro> Kilos: 1TB is actually not that much any more these days
<Squirm> got my midmar mile entry sms now
<Squirm> turns out I'm blue cap(2nd group)
<Squirm> I haven't trained and I haven't done the mile in 2/3 years
<Kilos> hmm... me wonders if its static rat or stati crat
<staticrat> lol
<staticrat> funy
<staticrat> static rat
<Kilos> lol
<staticrat> cant even remember where I got the name from but it has stuck with me for the last 5 years or so
 * Kilos worries about peeps that call themselves rats
 * Kilos hides
<staticrat> remember i spread disease
<Kilos> lol
 * staticrat gives evil laugh
 * Kilos calls the cats
 * staticrat takes steroids and calls the kittens
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> study man
<staticrat> dude learning is fun, pitty I only discovered that fact after school
<Kilos> thats a common thing with kids
<staticrat> ya I would say it is cause of another reason ... i got distracted 
<Kilos> im not a dude. dudes dress funny
<Kilos> ai girls
<staticrat> ai
<Kilos> Maaz, seen magespawn 
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 21 hours, 44 minutes and 10 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-01-30 07:08:02 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2013-01-29 06:39:47 PST
<Kilos> poaching rhino again
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> we got another ubuntu convert
<Kilos> took 13 years to wake up
<staticrat> thats not true
<Kilos> rofl
<staticrat> its more like 12 years and 11 months
<staticrat> lol
<Kilos> ah sorry
<zeref> hmmmmm
<Kilos> hi hmmmmer
<Kilos> where you been zeref 
 * staticrat waves hello to everyone
<zeref> busy busy bust learning web frameworks.
<Kilos> ah
<zeref> have got some free time....hence hmmmmm
<Trixar_za> There are some non-Ubuntu users in this channel. Hell, I know of some that are strict Windows supporters :P
<Kilos> where??
<Kilos> shoot em
<Kilos> linux users welcome
<Trixar_za> I forget their nicknames because it was so long ago. Maybe they converted the last few years :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> I don't mind Windows supporters, but just don't try converting me back :P
<Kilos> or they just lurk in shame
<Kilos> hows things with studies
<Kilos> any luck
<Trixar_za> Squirm asked his lecturer about places that may do Red Hat courses in Cape Town
<Trixar_za> He gave me the names, LSD seems promising
<Kilos> nice
<Trixar_za> Still have to find the right Smart Source and CTU courses sites if they still exist :P
<Trixar_za> Bleh
<Trixar_za> SmartSource now only caters to business development and motivation
<Trixar_za> and CTU is now a Microsoft certification drone
<Kilos> ai
<Trixar_za> LSD is the only one remaining
<Trixar_za> It's really sad
<Trixar_za> You know in America this would be easy. You'd have LUG meetings all over the place and at every university of note with lectures by noted Linux royalty
<Trixar_za> But no, here we're slaves to the Windows Partnership program - the same program that has bankrupted COUNTRIES
<Trixar_za> Idiots
 * Squirm prods Trixar_za 
<Squirm> or not
<staticrat> I did not realize there was such hate for MS
<Kilos> its not hate 
<Kilos> its worse
<staticrat> lol
<Kilos> hate is for a neighbours dog that barks all night
<staticrat> the deepest pits of hell is reserved for windows users.....
<Kilos> hahaha
 * staticrat thinks he going to end up there
<staticrat> ok I have a excuse for using windows
<staticrat> Gaming
<staticrat> my notebook is now running linux but my pc will stay with windows....aint ready to give up playing CIV5 
<Trixar_za> No, I don't hate Windows users
<Trixar_za> I hate Microsoft programs
<Trixar_za> As in training or advertising programs, not software :P
<staticrat> ah
<staticrat> just needed clarity, thought you might axe me or something since I am still a windows user
<Trixar_za> Damn, I missed it :(
<Trixar_za> The training course was on the 7th
<Trixar_za> Also ouch, R13k with the exam - but it's worth it
<Trixar_za> 13,6k to be exact
<Trixar_za> Btw Thanks Squirm
<Squirm> anyway Trix
<Squirm> doing cifs shares
<Trixar_za> I think I'll contact LSD to find out if they're doing any courses before September again, otherwise I'm screwed for half a year :P
<Trixar_za> Btw staticrat: FreeCiv
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> Perspective Employer: "So how did you get your RHCE", Trixar_za: "Through LSD"
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I can see how that can be a problem
<Trixar_za> lol
<staticrat> I saw that but it not as good as CIV5
<Trixar_za> The Tilesets make it pretty good
<Trixar_za> and I don't know, I found the first CIV fun even with it's crappy graphics
<Trixar_za> Note, I played the first one around the time the 4th one came out
<Trixar_za> :P
<staticrat> lol
<Trixar_za> <3 Dosbox
<staticrat> i got the gods and kings expansion and love to start my own religion
<staticrat> funny as hell when ghandi wants to join urkism
<staticrat> dosbox is cool, used to play transport tycoon using dosbox
<staticrat> anyway my time is up. I have allot of reading material to keep me busy tonight hopefully by tomorrow i will be some what better at linux
 * staticrat says good afternoon, good evening and good night
<Trixar_za> There is another one, but I prefer not to mention it
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> It uses Java
<Trixar_za> FreeCol
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> anyway, bbl. almost done with this course
<magespawn> Evening all
<Cantide> evening~
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> Kilos o/
<magespawn> Hey hey, whats up y'all?
<Kilos> same old same old. where you been? poaching again?
<magespawn> Yup all day today
<Kilos> and yesterday?
<Kilos> you been away a while
<magespawn> I was here yesterday, i think?
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> Pretty sure but only in the morning.
<Kilos> maybe i was away. i forget
<Kilos> tried xfce here
<Kilos> sucks
<Kilos> maybe ill stay with unity and kde
<Cantide> xfce sucks? 'o'
<Cantide> can't say i've heard that before
<Kilos> ya doesnt even show nm
<Kilos> i like to see my connection
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> surely there is a way around that..
<Cantide> but maybe more trouble than you're prepared for :p
<Kilos> but it was only 9m download so will look at it again sometime
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> nice :D
<magespawn> I have used it before, i enjoyed the lightness
<Cantide> yeah, i'm sure i'd like that, too
<Cantide> although my current PC handles unity perfectly well
<Kilos> maybe its just the diffs. one needs to look for stuff in other places
<Kilos> new things manfoozle me
<Cantide> yeah, any new interface takes some getting used to
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<Cantide> i hated Unity for quite a while :p
<Cantide> hi timkeller :p
<Kilos> yeah unity actually grows on you
<Kilos> you get used to the dash and extra clicking to open stuff
<Cantide> i don't use the dash too much
<Kilos> i do to open synaptic and mahjong and freecell
<magespawn> I am getting used to KDE
<Kilos> kde is lekker hey magespawn 
<Kilos> only it dont bloep
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> kde does bloep
<Kilos> bell.ogg?
<inetpro> please redefine that and say it doesn't bloep with the same sound as Unity
<magespawn> Kilos bit of a learning curve
<inetpro> s/redefine/rephrase/
<Kilos> man the sound "bloep" is bell.ogg
<Kilos> not pew or some feeble sound
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i need to hear bloep inna kitchen when cooking and washing dishes
<inetpro> Kilos: go find any sound on the intertubes and change it to your preference
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> i like bloep in the right place
<inetpro> so just put it there and forget it
<Kilos> you wanna argue again. whew
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> you had a hard day?
<Kilos> rofl
 * inetpro don't like hearing that KDE is bad for no reason
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^ 19.38
<Kilos> pein
<inetpro> 31/01 19:38:07 <inetpro> s/redefine/rephrase/
<Kilos> pyn
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ok magespawn kde doesnt bloep with the same lovely loud sound as gnome
<Kilos> forgive me for not being a master of languages inetpro 
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> so
<Kilos> when we gonna get the greeter here??
<inetpro> Kilos: sjoe, jou been lekker lank nou?
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<Kilos> watter been
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^6
<Kilos> answer!
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: ok sorry oom
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> sal nie weer nie
<Kilos> you twit
<Kilos> answer that question man
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: what question?
<Kilos> Kilos> when we gonna get the greeter here??
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ^^ means look up 6 lines
<inetpro> that was 5 up not six
<Kilos> oh ya sorry
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> so answer it man
<inetpro> Kilos: we'll probably see an upgraded Maaz when ibid is officially released next
 * inetpro bbl
<Kilos> lol skelm
<Kilos> yo cocooncrash all good there?
<Kilos> you well?
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Yup, doing well
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> hey not_found you sneaked in so silently
<magespawn> Fancy silent in chat
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we got sucks help for ##kilos magespawn 
<Kilos> learning linux
<Kilos> hi there kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<Kilos> whats news?
<kbmonkey> hmm.. lets see
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> heard of a movie about jobbs being released
<kbmonkey> and wozniak thought it doesnt depict him too 'accurately'. lol
<Kilos> no man hows life in durbs treating you
<kbmonkey> and i'm drinking peach juice
<Kilos> yellow peach?
<kbmonkey> looks like a storm is coming
<Kilos> reason?
<Kilos> medical reasons
<kbmonkey> because its purejoy :P
<Kilos> lol thats good enough
<Kilos> tropica peach?
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight.
<kbmonkey> awe, darn :p
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell kilos on freenode, goodnight!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> Night all
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos goeie nag oom
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<kbmonkey> good idea, and good night all :]
<inetpro> ai!
<Squirm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBirGakU9ME If you want to be blown away by South African music. 
<superfly> it's only 9pm, you need to get to at least 10pm before it starts getting close to "late"
<Squirm> it's really worth a listen to
<superfly> Squirm: also a local guy (I know him personally) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9AaCbnOisU
<Squirm> I play squash with her mother
 * Squirm listens
<Squirm> superfly: they're pretty good. I don't think small, local artists actually get the exposure they deserve
<superfly> Squirm: Shaun Jacobs will be live on Jacaranda FM tomorrow morning at 10:30
<superfly> dunno if you can get that radio station (being in Cape Town, it's out of range for me ;-) )
<Squirm> I'm in jhb till Sunday
<Squirm> will have a listen
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-01
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos to wake up and smell the daisies - it's a beautiful day
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<barrydk> good morning everyone
<Kilos> hehehe morning superfly and others
<Kilos> been trying to get nm to see modem on kde and upgrading maverick on old p4
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> My email gekry ?
<Kilos> hi mazal hoe gaan dit daar?
<mazal> Raasie baie nie dankie en self ?
<Kilos> ja dankie. het gewonder waar was julle
<Kilos> hmm... lewe gaan maar aan
<mazal> Oom ek het kwaai projek uitgedink
<Kilos> vertel
<mazal> Dit gaan te goed met my huis pc , het gedink om maar terug te gaan na Win 7 toe
<mazal> Is boring as als werk die heel tyd
<Kilos> ai!!!!!
<Kilos> speel met kde dan
<barrydk> Nee dis ok mos maar linux so sal seker ook net werk
<Kilos> ja maar dis die plan
<Kilos> ons het n nuwe man gekry van limpopo
<mazal> Had loads of ISP trouble last night AGAIN
<Kilos> netwerk admin
<barrydk> Dit gaan so goed met ubuntu ons moet net keer of dit gaan beter
<Kilos> ai! mtn?
<mazal> Nah , axxess
<mazal> Once again couldn't log in
<mazal> So couldn't use my last data :(
<mazal> I wanted to DL 13.04 and tried to get into the beta thing , but alas
<Kilos> aw that sucks. its too expensive to waste
<mazal> It happens frequently these days that I can't authenticate
<mazal> Very irritating
<Kilos> if/when we get a debdelta server i will also go with a daily build
<Kilos> where does it work through
<Kilos> this is a happy 2+1 day for me again. only lost 30m
<mazal> 2+1 ?
<Kilos> was too poegaai to find something that size to download
<Kilos> 8ta promotion
<Kilos> 2g all hours and 1g night surfer
<Kilos> R146
<mazal> ah ok
<Kilos> you have cable dont you
<mazal> No signal , have tested it a while back
<Kilos> you must fone them and hear what they are doing in that area
<Kilos> they piggy back with mtn
<Kilos> put their sender/receiver on the mtn tower
<Kilos> whew we are min here today again
<Kilos> Squirm, whats happening? you home yet?
<Squirm> Sunday
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> tired fingers again
<Squirm> yeah, my sister is swimming in pta this weekend, so will be watching
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> and chearing
<Kilos> cheering
<Kilos> new kernel day today
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<Kilos> need to reboot here
<barrydk> Hi again
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> Hello Kilos 
<Kilos> barrydk, hi again
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> morning not_found 
<Vince-0> Hiho
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hello
 * staticrat says good morning
<Vince-0> Work work for the weekend
<staticrat> oh my....now who thought up all the swear word for maaz?
<Kilos> hi henkj staticrat 
<staticrat> hi kilos
<Kilos> eek
<staticrat> jy?
<Kilos> some bad guy
<Kilos> nee ek is n soet seun
<staticrat> there are some words there i did not know existed LOL
<Kilos> haha me too was kinda shocked
<Kilos> mazal, here is a networking guy
<Kilos> staticrat, meet mazal 
<staticrat> hi mazal how u doing
<Kilos> dunno how busy they are there
<staticrat> no worries 
<Kilos> he struggled with axxess
<Kilos> whatever that might be
<staticrat> ISP company
<staticrat> :)
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<Kilos> naand inetpro :-)
<Kilos> whew hard work these smileys
<henkj> hi kilos
<Kilos> staticrat, did you learn some LPI
<staticrat> yeah started with the doc last night
<staticrat> very useful book, think at the end of it I might pass as a competent linux user 
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> eh, goeie middage Kilos
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> lyk my Kilos het eers gaan kyk of hy daisies kan vind op sy landskap
<inetpro> goeie more almal
<Kilos> lmga
<staticrat> more inetpro
<Kilos> ons het net baie jacob regops met min reuk
<inetpro> hi staticrat
<staticrat> how you doing today
<Kilos> not_found, is really lost methinks
<barrydk> escom escom
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> barrydk: escom or city council?
<inetpro> BTW it is not Escom but Eskom
<Trixar_za> I see Adobe brought Cool Edit Pro
<Trixar_za> It's now called Adobe Audition
<Kilos> iges
<Trixar_za> Atleast the free version isn't crippleware anymore, but an expiring shareware
<Trixar_za> The type of stuff I check up on :P
<Trixar_za> Adobe is taking over quite a lot of specialized software development
<staticrat> maaz is google.com down
<staticrat> wake up maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Trixar_za> Well Audacity is pretty huge
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I'll rather go with the free alternative now since it supports so many plugins
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> pretty huge plugin support wise I mean
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Now to teach somebody how to make a record into an mp3
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> 7 single
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> cable sorting today, what sup there?
<Kilos> not much diffs from other days but got new 2+1 this morning and new kernel upgrade for unity and updated/upgraded maverick so all good
<magespawn> thats cool fresh data
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> having lots of rain here lately
<Kilos> enjoy
<magespawn> makes everything wet (big surprise there) and muddy, and tends to dampen business
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> anybody got recommendations for a good blog or site to follow via rss?
<Kilos> what kinda blog you looking for magespawn 
<Kilos> the pro follows some good ones
<magespawn> anything tech or techish but the feed must be a full feed not just intro etc
<Kilos> im sure the pro will come up with something for you
<Kilos> or the fly
<magespawn> cool i find it is a nice way to stay up to date
<Kilos> you missed the wriing apps for ubuntu class hey
<inetpro> sjoe magespawn
<inetpro> there are so many out there
<inetpro> all depends on what you want to read
<magespawn> there are logs and such i think
<magespawn> sjoe?
<inetpro> actually there's way to much to read out there
<magespawn> thats what I find too but currently i read thins like lifehacker, techdirt, ideate,hack a day, groklaw, smashing magazine, from the canyon edge, lets talk geek(podcast)
<magespawn> and a few others 
<magespawn> anything techish or educational, general news etc
<inetpro> magespawn: check http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<magespawn> wilco
<inetpro> or http://www.planetkde.org/
<Kilos> eek quickly with dependancies is huge
<Kilos> 83 meg downloads
<Kilos> magespawn, will mail you the class lecture
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<magespawn> do ssd drives work with the same way as flash drives?
<Kilos> they too expensive to even try
<Kilos> but must be fast
<Kilos> no moving parts
<tonberryE352> same basic concept as a flash drive but much nicer controller and faster flash memory
<magespawn> tonberryE352: but with the same sort of limit on read/writes?
<magespawn> got the mail ty Kilos
<tonberryE352> the write limit is usually specified somewhere
<Kilos> yw magespawn was an interesting class
<tonberryE352> no read limit that I know of
<magespawn> hmm will have to look into that
<Kilos> looks a bit easier than vim
<tonberryE352> also ssds usually have more space than it makes available for wear leveling and replacing unwriteable parts
<tonberryE352> oh and after your first ssd you will want to replace every os drive with one
<tonberryE352> expensive hobby
<magespawn> isn't everything to do with pc's?
<magespawn> later all gotta go get fish
 * staticrat waves hello
<Kilos> wb staticrat 
<staticrat> thx
<mazal> bye guys
<mazal> Enjoy your evening
<Kilos> toods mazal 
<Kilos> fix your axxess thing
<Kilos> grrr
<staticrat> i love my job
<staticrat> makes me feel smarter than the average user
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> at least you are moving forward now
<Kilos> at last
<staticrat> oh and I was stuck?
<staticrat> :)
<Kilos> oh yes stuck in the ms groove
<Kilos> and always dodging virii and malware and that stuff
<staticrat> ya that is another subject
<staticrat> why is MS so easy to infect
<Kilos> bad design
 * staticrat thinks bill gates secretly uses ubuntu to get things done
<Kilos> you can sudo aptitude install gufw
<staticrat> what is gufw?
<Kilos> graphic firewall
<Kilos> ufw is no graphic
<inetpro> aptitude show gufw
<staticrat> i will go and research it before install, thx
<Kilos> you can see it in synaptic as well
<staticrat> i will go and research it before install, thx
<Kilos> lol
<staticrat> oops
<staticrat> uh how did that happen
<Kilos> ?
<staticrat> same sentence twice
<staticrat> uh...must have press the up arrow
<staticrat> anyway
<Kilos> i thought you were stressing your view
<Kilos> hehe
<staticrat> lol
<Kilos> too long on ms
<staticrat> yeah ok ... give me some time I will catch up with you okes
<Kilos> dont worry in other ways you are ahead
<staticrat> cool
<staticrat> for now I must leave you fine people
<staticrat> my weekend is about the get started
<Kilos> go well lad
 * staticrat says have a great weekend to all and see you all soon
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> we are always here
<staticrat> cool
<staticrat> cheers kilos and everyone else
<Kilos> cheers staticrat 
<magespawn> hey Kilos and room
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> no one said niks here today
<Kilos> just you the rat trix and i
<Kilos> superfly, you still winning??
<superfly> Kilos: it depends on what I'm supposed to be winning against (or with)
<Kilos> oh the squirmy one too
<Kilos> lol with whatever you are doing superfly 
<Kilos> i think i gonna fight kde to see my modem this weekend
<magespawn> you mean nm Kilos?
<Kilos> ya that stupid thing
<Kilos> the 12.04 weakpoint
<Kilos> i did it before first time with kde but that was installed with winsucks then i did clean install and used sakis3g since then
<Kilos> forgot how i got it to see modem
<Kilos> maybe modprobe or something
<superfly> Kilos: these days most modems just work, so try just plugging it in first 
<Kilos> i have many times in all ports superfly . remember this was that saudi arabia modem
<Kilos> alcatel
<superfly> right
<Kilos> the strange part is that maverick and before saw it without probs
<Kilos> so the later nm and modem manager arent as efficient
<superfly> Kilos: you and hardware aren't the best of friends
<Kilos> lol yeah never have been thats why im saving up for a new mboard ram and cpu
<Kilos> will get there where everything just works one day
<Kilos> but maverick i can install and everything works
<Kilos> saw a new thing in synaptic today as well
<Kilos> ssvnc
<Kilos> will get to that too some time
<Kilos> lo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> is manganese bad to drink in tap water
<Kilos> i see the pro posted it on twitter that its in pta tap water
<inetpro> uh
<confluency> If there's too much of it, yes.
<inetpro> Kilos: we definitely had it by us
<inetpro> stains all teh clothing and all
<inetpro> the*
<inetpro> not nice!
<inetpro> but the worst was to see the color of the water on Sunday evening
<inetpro> thought I was dreaming
<inetpro> was very green
 * inetpro noticed it very clearly in the toilet bowl
<inetpro> thought my wife gave us funny stuff to eat
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> dont you use borehole water inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: why not?
<Kilos> we dont touch any towns water
<Kilos> sis and swaar take water to work with them
<inetpro> well I don't but think it should be ok by my side just below the mountain
<Kilos> i thought you got a borehole
<inetpro> Kilos: what I mean is that we don't drink our borehole water
<Kilos> isnt it a good supply?
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> why have you had it tested
<inetpro> looks very clean, but I prefer to be careful
<Kilos> no man
<inetpro> should actually test it
<Kilos> drink some on a friday evening so if you get sick you better by monday
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: where can I test the water?
<Kilos> no pollution 50 metres under the ground
<Kilos> whew one of the labs or even try pta water peeps
 * inetpro should find out
<inetpro> wonder how much you pay for testing
<Kilos> sis se vra by n apteek hulle sal weet
<inetpro> ahh, good idea
<Kilos> en swaar se csir ocsir as well
<Kilos> of csir
<Kilos> dit lyk verkeerd
 * not_found lurks in the shadows
<Kilos> inetpro, 
<Kilos> http://www.csir.co.za/environmental_testing/water.html
<Kilos> google is your friend
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh great
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> hiya uncle Kilos 
<inetpro> not_found: go find yourself then come back out of those shadows
<Kilos> whats with the lurking bit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive greeted you twice today
<Kilos> drunk on camel juice again?
 * not_found just got home so greeting me was kind of pointless
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> ah well i couldnt smell so far
<not_found> old age dulling the senses I see ;)
<Kilos> you supposed to put up a gone fishing message
<Kilos> hehe cheeky too
<not_found> :p
<not_found> night
<Kilos> night neelsie
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> home time later all
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> aw missed him
<Kilos> goooosie!!
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> 8ta are investigating and will contact me about speeding up the connection
<Kilos> will let you know what they /do/findf
<Kilos> ai find
<Kilos> night all , sleep lekker
<zeref> whoah!
<smile> :p
<smile> good night :D
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> has he been back tonight superfly ?
<superfly> huh?
<superfly> oh, no.
<Kilos> ai ty
<Kilos> sis heard a report on radio that pta peeps mustnt drink or cook with town water
<Kilos> 4 heavy metals found in it
<Kilos> mercury is one
<Kilos> superfly, please tell him he can have his borehole water tested at pathologists at hospitals as well
<Kilos> i gonna sleep
<Kilos> night and ty
<superfly> night
<inetpro> good evenin
<inetpro> eish! Looks like our water is a big problemo
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-02
<Guest9648> hi
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> G'day
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> bit hectic about the water Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> lotsa towns/cities are having probs. tv shows often the abuse
<Kilos> no maintenace. forgetting to add chemicals or not bothering. etc etc
<Kilos> more fun to watch tv at work than do what you are paid to do
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> mercury is extremely serious though, not something to mess about with
<Kilos> yip bad poison to peeps
<magespawn> from what i am reading here, looks like the easiest way it gets into your system is through contaminated foods such fish, or through vegetables that are watered with mercury water
<magespawn> does not look like you absorb too much if you drink the water, do not see anything yet referencing cooking
<Kilos> im sure its because the water isnt purified properly
<magespawn> also largely depends what form it is in
<Kilos> the water is supposed to go through a process from dam to dam but they showed some that have been bypassed and others just sludge with no machine stirring even anymore
<magespawn> maybe but comes from lots of sources such as landfills and power stations, batteries, flourescent globes
<Kilos> yeah its in everywhere but supoosed to be purified
<Kilos> they have showed some shoccking shows on carte blance and them other investigative programs
<Kilos> i forget the names
<Kilos> excuse the typos. no good head day
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> we all do typos
<Kilos> ya but i normally try fix them before entering
<Kilos> other wise the spell checker pops up
<Kilos> called raoul\
 * Kilos ducks
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> you are safe for now, he is away
<Kilos> oh ya even forgot to look at that
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> I think this is a IPv6 address with a port number [2001:0db8:3c4d:0012:0000:0000:1234:56ab]/80 as opposed to IPv4 192.168.1.102:80
<magespawn> think i got that right
<magespawn> you can also shorten the IPv6 Address like so 2001:0db8:3c4d:0012::1234:56ab by taking out the two sets of zeros
<magespawn> gotta go see y'all later
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<deegee_1> o/
<Kilos> deegee_1, woo
<Kilos> wb
<deegee_1> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> and superfly 
<Vince-0> hi'
<deegee_1> Kilos: i got 3 .flv vids so far on quickly...
<Kilos> wow
<deegee_1> around 100 mb's in total
<Kilos> ouch 
<Kilos> how do i get them?
<Kilos> or convert them to a mobile format
<deegee_1> you got a dropbox or some place where i can drop em off for ya?
<deegee_1> format type?
<Kilos> oh ya ubuntuone
<Kilos> but i forgot about it an install back so will need to setup again
<Kilos> i use mmediac
<deegee_1> will hear from you then
<deegee_1> is that a media format?
<Kilos> got many formats. i dont know which is the smallest video one
<Kilos> mmediac is a converter you can install
<Kilos> same a mmc
<Kilos> mobile media converter
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> deegee
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/mmediac
<Kilos> hi charl
<deegee_1> hmm ... is that the best format?
<deegee_1> ok
 * deegee_1 looks into the request
<Kilos> songs i convert to amr without losing quality
<Kilos> and 1/4 to 1/2 the sze
<deegee_1> mp4 bad for ya?
<Kilos> anything smaller than wav is good
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> vlc can play mp4 here i think
<deegee_1> hi charl_
<Kilos> havent had one yet
<deegee_1> it can
<Kilos> but mp3 works kiff
 * deegee_1 uses vlc if all media player fails...
<Kilos> ah i use vlc all the time
<Kilos> dont like any other players
<Kilos> even on winsucks
<deegee_1> o/ noted
<deegee_1> mkv also plays on vlc
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> aw didnt even have ubuntuone installed here yet
 * deegee_1 is watching "Cracked season1 episode4" ...
<superfly> deegee_1: Kilos's biggest problem is that he is on a 3G connection and doesn't have the money to pay for large downloads
<deegee_1> ok Kilos, will see what can be done from my side
<deegee_1> superfly: thank you kindly 4 da info
 * deegee_1 notes superfly's point
<deegee_1> can't we (ubuntu-za) have a shared file location perhaps?
<deegee_1> some place ...
<Kilos> deegee_1, must i make a deegee folder there on ubuntuone
<Kilos> ive fogotten how to use the thing
<Kilos> not a good head day
<Kilos> or is dropbox better
<deegee_1> not sure Kilos, but find out first. otherwise it might be a security risk on your side...
<deegee_1> rather let's find out first and be sure of what we are doing
<Kilos> i think i had both before
 * deegee_1 will compress the files or post the resource url
<Kilos> then i can wget it?
<Kilos> thats better
<deegee_1> yes
<Kilos> greta
<deegee_1> i think so too
<Kilos> great too
<Kilos> ty
<deegee_1> :-)
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<deegee_1> superfly: have you used kickstart files or using them?
<superfly> deegee_1: nope
<deegee_1> ok tnx
<deegee_1> ok, getting ready for soccer now. preping for braai & some fun.... l8r guys...
<Kilos> hi smile stranger
<Cantide> Kilos, smile  o/
<Kilos> enjoy deegee_1 
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<smile> hi Cantide :)
<smile> I'm moving back to Ubuntu
 * deegee_1 says "sore dewa" for now ...
<smile> :p
<Kilos> smile, where you been the pro was looking for you
<Cantide> '-';;
<Kilos> good smile ubuntu rocks
<Cantide> smile, back to Ubuntu.. from?
<smile> from bodhi linux, Cantide :p
<Cantide> oh :)
<Cantide> right :)
<smile> Kilos: I broke my little finger :p
<Cantide> it uses Enlightenment, right?
<smile> I couldn't type
<smile> yes, Cantide :p
<Cantide> i think you told us about it before '-';
<smile> But I would like to have a solid environment :)
<smile> with no crashes, lol :p
<smile> or segmentation faults
<smile> and I like unity :)
<Kilos> 12.04 runs very stable. not sure of later release
<smile> I'm using 12.04 now ;)
<Kilos> unity isnt bad
<smile> 12.10 was very poor on my hardware :p
<Kilos> ah
<deegee_1> out.
<smile> but I'm sure it will improve :)
<Cantide> yeah
 * smile jumps onto the next LTS if it's good
<Cantide> i'm also on 12.04
<smile> :)
 * smile reboots
 * smile has everything that he wants to keep from his bodhi install
<smile> :p
<smile> Ubuntu is already installed, so it just needs a reboot and I'm back in my keyboard friendly Ubuntu :)
<smile> c.u. :)
<Kilos> hehe kids
<smile> :)
 * smile loves quick reboots
<smile> :)
<charl_> hi smile 
<charl_> how's it going
<smile> hi charl_ :) did you miss me?
<smile> I'm fine thanks
<smile> and you?
<charl_> i'm good, very good
<smile> :D
<charl_> yeah i'm not on irc much anymore
<smile> tell me, what's the reason for being in such a good mood ;)
<charl_> heh :) nothing much really, i guess because i see spring is slowly coming
<smile> yeah :)
<charl_> days are already much longer
<smile> that's a good sign
<smile> ;)
<charl_> did you see this? http://tweakers.net/video/7172/schoonmaakrobot-tu-delft-rekent-af-met-blik.html
<charl_> very cool
<charl_> to think they built this in 8 weeks... not bad
<smile> I didn't (yet) :p
 * smile looks
<smile> Helaas, je  browser ondersteunt geen flash of H264 video's. Gebruik voor het  afspelen van de video een andere browser, bijvoorbeeld Google Chrome.
<smile> grr :p
<charl_> bah!
 * smile launches chrome
<charl_> tweakers needs to implement html video :)
<charl_> just out of interest, which browser do you normally use?
<smile> firefox :D
<charl_> ah ok
<smile> without flash support :)
<charl_> a good thing
<smile> yeah
<smile> firefox doesn't crash
<smile> :)
<smile> interesting, charl_
<smile> :p
<smile> do you use firefox too? :p
<charl_> no i actually have been defaulting to chromium the last couple of years
<charl_> although i still use firefox on occasion but mostly for testin
<charl_> *testing
<smile> :)
<smile> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/734679_485284271527650_1977303925_n.jpg <- lol!
<charl_> haha
<smile> charl_: you too? :p
<charl_> no can't say i've ever done that
<charl_> but i did laugh when i saw the irish me gusta http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Megusta_6339c1_2159023.jpg
<charl_> "is maith liom"
<charl_> the other day i saw this, also had to laugh: http://nedermeme.nl/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/nederland-beste-land3.jpg
<smile> haha :)
<smile> * 1.5.2 - support for Tweakers.net <- just now :D
<smile> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/152755 :p
<charl_> oh yes i hate those
<smile> charl_: well, install tampermonkey + that script and you're ready to go ;)
<charl_> oh no, i started going through the nedermeme site, what?! http://nedermeme.nl/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/hondjewoef.jpg
<charl_> lemme go make dinner instead :)
<smile> eat 'em :p
<smile> dinner, i mean
<smile> :)
<charl_> yes not the pills :)
<charl_> i will also take a pill afterwards.... a multi vitamin :)
<smile> :)
<inetpro> good evening folks
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<Kilos> did you get the message?
<inetpro> Kilos: message?
<Kilos> you can have water tested at the pathologists by any hospital
<inetpro> 01/02 18:03:07 <Kilos> dont you use borehole water inetpro
<inetpro> oh that
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess I shall have to find out where
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> did you see they found mercury in pta's water as well
<inetpro> Kilos: where did you hear that?
<Kilos> id rather drink youre borehole water
<Kilos> sister heard it on one of these chat radios
<inetpro> Kilos: if only people could be open and honest about these things
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> it's very easy to spread rumours 
<inetpro> rumors* 
<inetpro> define rumors
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> them things ya
<Kilos> ou
<inetpro> Maaz: define rumors
<Maaz> inetpro: I don't know about rumors. Maybe you meant Rumor or rumor?
<inetpro> Maaz: define rumor
<Maaz> inetpro: Rumor \Ru"mor\, n. [F. rumeur, L. rumor; cf. rumificare, rumitare to rumor, Skr. ru to cry.] [Written also {rumour}.] 1. A flying or popular report; the common talk; hence, public fame; notoriety. [1913 Webster]  This rumor of him went forth throughout all Judea, and throughout all the region round about. --Luke vii. 17. [1913 Webster]  Great is the rumor
<Maaz> of this dreadful knight. --Shak. [1913 Webster]  2. A current story passing from one pers…
<Kilos> spell man
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> rumors is correct
<Kilos> i thought it was rumour
<Kilos> Maaz, spell rumour
<Maaz> Kilos: That seems correct. Carry on
<charl_> you have to ask how the murcury got into the water in the first place
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: define rumour
<Maaz> inetpro: Rumor \Ru"mor\, n. [F. rumeur, L. rumor; cf. rumificare, rumitare to rumor, Skr. ru to cry.] [Written also {rumour}.] 1. A flying or popular report; the common talk; hence, public fame; notoriety. [1913 Webster]  This rumor of him went forth throughout all Judea, and throughout all the region round about. --Luke vii. 17. [1913 Webster]  Great is the rumor
<Maaz> of this dreadful knight. --Shak. [1913 Webster]  2. A current story passing from one pers…
<charl_> that doesn't just happen by accident
<inetpro> hmm... same thing
<inetpro> charl_: but it wasn't in the news
<charl_> inetpro: and you trust the news? :)
<Kilos> eeeek
<inetpro> charl_: no but I trust that there will be several people who will test these things
<charl_> yeah there should be
<Kilos> news is there to hide mistakes
<charl_> isn't there a regulating body?
<charl_> they should do it routinely in any case
<Kilos> inetpro, liten to me
<Kilos> go test your borehole water
<Kilos> then leave town water for bathing the dog
<inetpro> I'm sure they actually still do it, but there is probably a certain amount of sloppiness
<Kilos> and water the dubbletjies
<inetpro> and massive lack of maintenance
<Kilos> ya
<charl_> if you get water from a borehole you should definitely test it yourself
<charl_> or purify it very thoroughly
<Kilos> and poor condition filtration plants and dams
<Kilos> borehole water is safe 90% of the time
<Kilos> other times its not lekker
<inetpro> our water quality in the north where I stay has been of a very high quality so far
<inetpro> until now
<inetpro> north of Pretoria
<Kilos> yp inetpro it just takes one slacker to mess up other peeps good work
<inetpro> even now I can not taste anything bad
<charl_> well taste is not a test :)
<Kilos> oh not green anymore?
<inetpro> but I just noticed the greenness on Sunday last week
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> green rice and pap
<charl_> there are a lot of poisonous elements that have little taste
<charl_> but it's good for an initial estimate :)
<inetpro> charl_: sure
<charl_> good evening all, enjoy the rest of your weekend!
<inetpro> charl_: but in the city centre the taste of water is really not good at times
<Kilos> hes gone man
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> and in Sunnyside where I used to live some years ago the water always had this funny taste
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> test you borehole water
<Kilos> all i wanna hear from you is tested and approved as good
<inetpro> the only time that my dad ever drank coffee was when he came for a visit in Pretoria
<inetpro> coffee was the only acceptable form of drinking the water
<inetpro> for him
<inetpro> Kilos: should I go now?
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> not right now but monday
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> ya baas
<Kilos> must be a hospital with pathologists near by
<Kilos> ya acasia
<Kilos> otherwise how was your day laddy
<inetpro> Lancet Laboratories, Wes Street Medical Centre, Cnr West & Rachel De Beer
 * inetpro will have to find out
<inetpro> or Ampath - Pretoria North Depot, Suite 5a Johan Scholtz Centre, 255 Burger Street
<Kilos> see its not so difficult
<inetpro> Kilos: my day was nice and relaxing with family and friends
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> so for once you arent tired
<inetpro> Kilos: Inorganic mercury is the most common form that is present in drinking water but is not considered to be very harmful to human health
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> test your water
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> kinda crazy anyway paying for town water when you have your own
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and green rice and pap is weird
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<inetpro> wb smile
<Kilos> lol hi smile 
<inetpro> smile: how's the finger?
<Kilos> hehe he has a broken pinkie so cant type
<inetpro> you can type without your pinkie man
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> inetpro: better :D
<inetpro> good
<smile> no Kilos, but my arm was in gips :p
<Kilos> you have 2 hands smile 
<smile> plaster, whatever you want to call it :p
<Kilos> no excuse
<inetpro> smile: I was looking for you in the week
<smile> i only had my left hand back then :(
<smile> = too slow
<smile> inetpro: cool, did you miss me ;)
<Kilos> speed of typing is of no importance on irc
 * inetpro struggled to find Afrikaans articles about annorexia or bolemia
<Kilos> eeek who has that inetpro 
<inetpro> smile: I was hoping that you could tell me about some of your sources for information
<Kilos> tie them down and forcefeed
<inetpro> Kilos: no, it was a topic for a school task
<Kilos> we even mailed you smile 
<Kilos> oh ya
<smile> inetpro: afrikaans sources? :)
<smile> Kilos: mailed?? :p
<Kilos> email twit
<inetpro> smile: yes
<inetpro> Kilos: I didn't mail
<inetpro> did you?
<Kilos> im sure i did
<Kilos> maybe i just gave you the addy
<smile> inetpro: www.praag.co.za (down now, lol)
<Kilos> ai!
<smile> nuus24 :p
<smile> http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuisblad :p
<smile> https://www.facebook.com/raymond.greenberg.9
<smile> :p
<smile> and some other sites that I don't know by heart :p
<smile> good night, inetpro & Kilos
<smile> :)
<Kilos> night smile sleep tight
<Kilos> mind you dont break a leg
<smile> thanks Kilos :)
<smile> Kilos: yeah, I'll pay attention
<smile> ;)
<inetpro> smile: thanks, good night
<Kilos> dont fall outa bed
<smile> lol, Kilos :p
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> ^^
<smile> same for you, Kilos :p
<smile> inetpro:  yw
<Kilos> die kinders
<Kilos> inetpro, arent there any online libraries
<Kilos> biblioteek goet
<inetpro> Kilos: tell me if you find them
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> i asked you
<Kilos> eki sukkel darem
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> night guys . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-03
<Kilos> hi zeref Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Kilos> you clever hey
<Kilos> how do i mount a drive as root from livecd?
<Kilos> need to do repairs
<Kilos> sudo mount /dev/sda1 gives like man pages
<Vince-0> hey?
<Kilos> also get no such devce in fstab
<Kilos> grrr
<Vince-0> mount needs two options - device and destination path
<Vince-0> and sometimes the -t option to tell it the FS type
<Kilos> explain please
<Vince-0> eg:
<Vince-0> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/FOLDER
<Kilos> oh
<Symmetria> lo all
<Vince-0> Hi
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> kilos did you get a response from fanie?
<Kilos> oh ya he is looking into finding a better way
<Symmetria> I suspect though that things at UFS are going to be rather insane in the next while, after the GS / Anonymous shit people there are a little busy freaking out
<Kilos> you shoulda got him to cc the mail to me to you as well
<Kilos> lemme get his mail and send it to you
<Symmetria> heh in looking at security stuff, Im trying to explain to people, that its a two fold exercise
<Symmetria> securing hosts without securing the network = useless, and vice versa
<Symmetria> and securing a network is... a bitch :)
<Vince-0> I read about all those leaks
<Vince-0> not exactly incriminating evidence
<Symmetria> heh vince, its an interesting situation, I've been following it incredibly closely
<Symmetria> what you've got right now its two seperate groups
<Symmetria> both claiming association with an over-arching meta-group
<Symmetria> who have totally different ethos and ways of doing things
<Vince-0> I saw that - not exacly ANONYMOUS is it - the data isn't exactly incriminating or to the point of making any impact
<Symmetria> heh, you've got GS and the people associated with them who are kinda... the lulsec of anonymous 
<Symmetria> and you've got the other side, who wants to stick to a very strict ethos and very strict targets and belief systems
<Symmetria> the one side is *HIGHLY* political, the other is kids screwing around
<Symmetria> heh, though the kids have skills, a lot of them
<Kilos> mailed you 3 Symmetria 
<Symmetria> and the dudes on the political side, very clearly know something about politics, pr and public perception and know how to use it
<Symmetria> looking now kilos
<Kilos> he seems helpful though
<Vince-0> I kinda gathered that - hacking public websites and claiming big reprocussions without actually delivering any impact. Its not like those sites that got hacked were very security oriented with sensitive info
<Symmetria> kilos *nod*
<Symmetria> heh vince, which makes me question the whole GS association as well
<Symmetria> because GS looking back at their history typically doesn't target low security easy targets
<Symmetria> (GS is known for hitting interpol)
<Symmetria> been kinda fascinating to track this though, in many ways its similar to shit I saw in the mid to late 90s
<Symmetria> where there was a split between the blackhats and the grey/white hats
<Symmetria> with people like hotmetal, logik, kodekat on the one side, and various on the other
<Vince-0> aah
<Symmetria> but its *FAR* more political, I mean, have you seen the videos released by OpSouthAfrica?
<Symmetria> and their PR campaign?
<Symmetria> http://anonrelations.net/opsouthafrica-official-pr-1036/ <=== found that via twitter
<Kilos> so vince how do i get to /dev/sda1 command line
<Kilos> i want to go in as root not to a folder
<Vince-0> Kilos, check fdisk -l to see whats there
<Vince-0> not sure about the live environment
<Vince-0> very interesting Symmetria - have you made any articles yourself about any of this? It seems the general public here don't have a clue and the tech journal sites are lacking
<Kilos> /dev/sda1 +2 +5 which is swap
<Symmetria> heh vince Im kinda staying outta this, tracking it from afar for various reasons
<Vince-0> Do you have a direct stake in what was exposed?
<Symmetria> nah
<Symmetria> it's more a case of I can't afford association with certain things
<Vince-0> I appreaciate the OpSA apology - more people need to read this
<Symmetria> vince, I found this even more interesting
<Symmetria> http://www.anonpaste.me/anonpaste2/index.php?a9ca41306d8c4ab7#GTo0D7Wvq3S0e08lCcZS4Nr1vKXR8rdoJYKXcuFltyQ=
<Vince-0> I'm not suggesting association but rather education - seems you know more that the general public should know
<Vince-0> nice! keep em coming - maybe I'll put something together
<Symmetria> and based on that above one, it would seem the one doesn't seem all that interested in hacking shit, but more about rallying people (similar to what has been done with Anon Egypt and Anon Tunisia)
<Symmetria> I mean, Anon Egypt actually broke into very little, they simply provided ways to get information in and out and bypass internet shutdown and censorship
<Symmetria> vince, there is a movie out
<Symmetria> lemme find what its called
<Vince-0> think I've seen it
<Symmetria> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2177843/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
<Symmetria> that one
<Symmetria> heh, its a fascinating watch
<Kilos> Symmetria, can ufs afford the TB we will need
<Symmetria> kilos yes
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> yay\
<Vince-0> oh yar, I've watched that We Are Legion
<Symmetria> heh fascinating article that
<Symmetria> article/movie
<Symmetria> heh kilos ufs is also about to buy more disk space
<Symmetria> a lot more
<Symmetria> some very expensive disk space
<Kilos> wonderful
<Symmetria> and Im thinking that some of the old stuff might then be moved into the mirroring systems
<Kilos> then us 3g peeps can do daily builds as well
<Kilos> 80% saving on data use will be lekker
<Symmetria> Vince-0 heh, the funny thing is, you say I know more than most, thats only because people haven't gone looking, I mean, this stuff is ALL over twitter
<Symmetria> and the chat lines being used etc aren't hard to find, the only complication in getting to a lot of it is having to TOR 
<Symmetria> and TOR is slow as shit 
<Vince-0> ah, yes
<Symmetria> heh I saw another interesting tool the other day floating around which is even more secure than tor, well, its kinda, tor via tor
<Symmetria> basically identifies tor nodes in a coupla countries, very distinct from each other, and establishes almost a form of tunnel through them
<Vince-0> well its all over the place so it's not in a concise place on a highly visible news site - looks like the tech journalists here do half a job reporting an ongoing story
<Symmetria> so instead of bouncing outta a random tor node 
<Symmetria> vince heh, yeah, except the journalists I think, don't really know how to report on this
<Vince-0> yup! 
<Symmetria> so few people actually understand what anonymous is, and its such a completely different concept, that reporting on it is... hard
<Symmetria> probably the best synopsis of what anon is was an article written on wired
 * Symmetria finds it
<Symmetria> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/07/ff_anonymous/
<Vince-0> OK, I'd like to put an article together sometime. I'll check your links - thanks
<Symmetria> thats a very very good article
<Vince-0> there is always very little local context to this sort of thing
<Vince-0> maybe there's a journalist who will take notes and publish something
<Kilos> Symmetria, did you read that third mail. quite a business getting an official server with ubuntu hey?
<Kilos> not the mail the link in it
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> I gotta go buy a new cpu cooler tomorrow
<Symmetria> damn thing is overheating when I load it so something aint right
<Symmetria> heh not much seriously loads this cpu but when I need to, the cooling problems are becoming a real pain
<Symmetria> man, this software is just, some of the most awesome stuff ever
<Symmetria> (adobe after effects)
<Symmetria> mannnn
<Vince-0> the man?
<Symmetria> hahaha I been playing with a combination of photoshop
<Symmetria> after effects
<Symmetria> and premiere
<Symmetria> and you can do some really nifty stuff
<Vince-0> no gimp?
<Symmetria> heh, gimp is not at the level of the tools yet, seriously
<Symmetria> you can do *SOME* of the photoshop stuff in gimp, but limited
<Symmetria> the moment you start into the video side, that requires something else, adn there arent any serious video production tools that I know of for linux
<Symmetria> heh after effects / premiere pro for video editing, I'd say there is nothing better
<Symmetria> especially when you wanna start taking various pieces and putting them on top of each other and merging them while applying hardcore effects
<Vince-0> true - they've had good, continuous commercial dev
<Symmetria> the only problem with doing any of this, if you don't have the hardware to support it, don't even bother, it *strains* my machine when I start getting complicated
<Symmetria> and if its straining this machine, I don't wanna know what it would do on your average desktop
<Symmetria> (I'm using a machine with a 6 core i7 cpu, 64gigs of ram, and a gtx 690 video card for hardware rendering)
<Vince-0> jeez
<Symmetria> heh, it uses 48 gigs of ram working with a 10 minute video clip
<Symmetria> and the moment you hit render to put it all together, every cpu core is totally maxed out and the gpu is working overtime
<Vince-0> dayam, at least it uses all the cores
<Symmetria> heh basically, it will use every resource your machine can throw at it 
<deegee_1> hi all
<Symmetria> heh I switched to my secondary machine because of cooling problems in my primary 
<Symmetria> gotta get a new cpu cooler :(
<Symmetria> Processor Brand: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
<Symmetria> Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
<Symmetria> still has 64gigs of ram though
<Vince-0> yoh yoh - give me the old one
<Symmetria> hehe I use both
<Vince-0> I game a bit on the old i7 , Gefore560ti - handles most
<Symmetria> running the 680 video card and the 3.2ghz cpu in this one
<Symmetria> with 4 x 27" monitors on it
<Symmetria> then 4 x 27" on the other one and only difference is its got a 690 video card and a slightly faster cpu
<Symmetria> heh the wall in my room is a bank of monitors
<Vince-0> are you a designer?
<Symmetria> heh nah, Im a network geek, I just like my toys
<Symmetria> and love my desktop real estate so I can have a gazillion routers, graphs and other things open at the same time
<Vince-0> nice, me2 but only two 23" monitors
<Symmetria> biggest issue with more than 2 monitors is the price of the cards to drive them at proper res
<Symmetria> the moment you move to 4 screens if you're planning on driving em hard you need a fancy card, and the video cards start to get *REAL* expensive at that level
<Vince-0> work gets done on a 15" Dell XPS - Fedora with 4 virtual desktops and lots of windows. I find the Gnome3 UI quite productive
<Symmetria> (my 690 video card was over 10 grand when I bought it)
<Vince-0> sheeesh - thats dedication - what desktop environment?
<Symmetria> depends, I multi-boot, generally Im either using os-x or windows 7, I keep linux for my servers 
<Vince-0> aah
<Symmetria> heh preference is os-x but getting it to run on non-apple hardware can be a bitch
<Vince-0> there has been a bit of a mix-up on the Linux desktop environments lately - I test a few for work purposes
<Symmetria> and *laugh* I aint prepared to spend the kinda money I'd need to to convert to a complete apple setup
<Vince-0> that's some over priced hardware
<Vince-0> at least you're getting bang for your buck with a 690
<Vince-0> did you see those special edition ATI hybrid cooling gfx cards - yoh
<Symmetria> heh ATI and nvidia are always competing, but last I saw, the 690 still kicked the crap outta the ati
<Vince-0> I do prefer Nvidia - trying to find a link to these ATIs - apparently making only 1000 or something
<Symmetria> lol, I have nothing other than toys to spend my money on, so I have a habit of just buying whatever is latest as it comes out
<Vince-0> GTX690 is right up there
<Symmetria> yea its a beautiful card
<Symmetria> lol, my dog chasing hardidars is so funny
<Symmetria> she sees them in the yard and takes off chasing em, they get a fright and start flying away making a helluva a noise, she freaks out at the noise and looks all confused
<Vince-0> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/69668-anonymous-sa-denies-link-to-ghostshell-hackers.html
<Vince-0> those birds make the biggest kaks on my car
<Symmetria> wow they are late on the uptake of that stuff
<Vince-0> from M&G
<Symmetria> heh there are factual inaccuracies in that article though
<Symmetria> there is no such thing as anonymous south africa for one thing
<Symmetria> anonymous doesnt work like that, it divides into operations
<Vince-0> nabs, 
<Vince-0> we need better (tech) journalists
<Xethron> Greetings
<Cantide> hi
<Kilos> ohi Xethron 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Xethron> Kilos: read a lot about you
<Xethron> or, rather, previous logs of you :P
<Kilos> oh my. all bad i hope
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> where did you read it??
<Kilos> oh those
<Kilos> where are you Xethron 
<Xethron> Pretoria
<Kilos> wow down the road
<Xethron> Heard about tomorrow nights meeting
<Xethron> thought I'll give it a go
<Xethron> Reading the previous logs to see if its worth it
<Kilos> its always worth it to visit us
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> of course you would say that
<Xethron> :P
<Kilos> better to always be here and help guys
<Kilos> i dont think we are having a meet tomorrow night
<Kilos> our monthly is on the 18th
<Cantide> i was about to ask :D
<Xethron> oh yea
<Xethron> soz
<Cantide> because it seems like just yesterday that we had one
<Kilos> what client are you using?
<Xethron> I knew its a monday, just not sure which monday :P
<Kilos> 3rd monday of the month
<Xethron> so I'm two weeks early
<Kilos> this one should beinteresting i think
<Xethron> If I'm gonne attend, its going to me Awesome!
<Kilos> yeah now you can get used to us and not be a stranger in paradise on the 18th
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> oh and Maaz is also here :)
<Kilos> tell us about yourself
<Xethron> lol
<Xethron> My name is steve, and I'm a pirate!
<Symmetria> urgh
<Cantide> Kilos, what will make this meeting awesome?'-';
<Kilos> welcome steve you seem to know irc well
<Symmetria> someone do me a favour and gimme a shell command to split a 24000 line long file into files of a thousand lines long each
<Symmetria> so I can make 24 thousand line long files
<Xethron> Maaz: I am Bernhard Breytenbach
<Maaz> Xethron: Sorry...
<Xethron> :(
<Kilos> there should be some talk about activism
<Kilos> lol he only registers names when in meeting mode Xethron 
<Xethron> Kilos: I'm a PHP developer, currently using Linux Mint
<Kilos> you still welcome here. what took you so long to get here
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> I also made a IRC bot a while ago
<Xethron> Then lost interest and now it deid
<Kilos> we need maaz here he does so much
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Xethron> What is he coded in?
<Kilos> python
<Kilos> called ibid
<Xethron> Nice
<Xethron> Mine was Ruby
<Kilos> written by our guys
<Kilos> maintained and upgraded by the weed
<Xethron> I saw Ruby on Rails has a huge security loophole...
<Kilos> the big noises here are python peeps amongst other duties
<Xethron> ah. Need to get into Python :/
<Kilos> we got some mint guys too that didnt like unity
<Xethron> Have a project I need to do, but its coded in Python...
<Kilos> byteofpython is the book to read to start if im not mistook
<Xethron> But I've never really dived in to it too deeply
 * Xethron Googles it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> all my python knowledge is the help from the guys
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly tell him about python
<Xethron> So Kilos: Tell me about yourself :P
<Xethron> Hmm... Lag spikes :(
<Kilos> lol you read the blog didnt you
<Symmetria> so anyone got a decent script line tod ot hat?
<Symmetria> to do that I mean
<Kilos> that was long ago. its gone now
<Kilos> Symmetria, wait till they get over weekend rest mode
<Kilos> theyll be here tonight
<Xethron> Script to do what?
<Kilos> Xethron, what do you want to know?
<Kilos> <Symmetria> someone do me a favour and gimme a shell command to split a 24000 line long file into files of a thousand lines long each
<Kilos> <Symmetria> so I can make 24 thousand line long files
<Vince-0> Symmetria, simple bash
<Vince-0> split
<Vince-0> first page on stackoverflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3066948/how-to-file-split-at-a-line-number
<Xethron> Kilos: Where you from, What you doing?
<Kilos> im in pretoria onna plot to the west
<Kilos> help out on sisters plot but otherwise semi disabled
<Xethron> If you want it really simple, yet ineffective, Maybe loop the string till you come to 1000 then enter a new line, and then loop again. :P
<Xethron> Kilos: semi?
<Kilos> yeah bust head open and brains ram out and got eina 24/7
<Kilos> only hurts bad when i think
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> otherwise i play with old pcs and do what i can with data recovery and drive repairs that ms has killed for my son
<Vince-0> used Spinrite?
<Symmetria> lol thanks
<Symmetria> that was simple
<Kilos> oh sorry Vince-0 didnt know that was for me. use testdisk photorec scalpel and one other i forget now
<Vince-0> oh k I know those
<Kilos> i see it has to be purchased
<Kilos> i use free stuff
<Kilos> is spinright a linux tool Vince-0 ?
<Vince-0> its worth it - preboot tool for partition recovery etc
<Vince-0> yeah it preboots as far as I remember
<Kilos> i have supergrub and ubcd as well and a few drive specific tools
<Vince-0> im sure the other tools have most of the spinrite features
<Kilos> ubcd is good too if you work it right
<Kilos> and sometimes do fixmbr and fixboot with xp
<Kilos> and 98 fdisk /mbr
 * not_found appears
<Kilos> hi not_found you not missing anymore
<not_found> :) hi uncle Kilos 
<not_found> might still be
<Kilos> we got php help if he visits more often
<Kilos> i know most here avoid it
<Kilos> Xethron, you should get involved with our community man
<Kilos> we dont chase mint peeps
<Squirm> back in Natal
<Squirm> work tomorrow :/
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> wbb
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<Symmetria> people dying in egypt protests, sucks
<Vince-0> how many?
<Symmetria> no idea, I just saw the tweets though to say another anon killed at those protests
<not_found> night
<Kilos> sleep tight not_found 
<zeref> herro
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> hi :)
<smile> bye :)
<smile> good night
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-27
<Kilos> morning you minority
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> morning folks
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings :)
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro bduk1 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> Vince-0, can you get a message to una, i dont know if she is on our mailing list here
<Kilos> there is a job going but in jhb
<bduk1> More more everyone
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Vince-0> Sup!
<Vince-0> Kilos, I'll do so
<Kilos> ty
<Vince-0> done
<SmilyBorg> Morning folks
<Vince-0> sup!
<Kilos> ohi SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> are you on our mailing list girl?
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> Morning Kilos
<Golynx> Hi SmileyBorg
<Golynx> Kilos does your icons freeze up sometimes in quicklaunch
<Kilos> whats quicklaunch
<Golynx> the dash quicklaunch 
<Golynx> when i used python for a while the python icons became none tickable
<SmilyBorg> Kilos: Not sure. Are the details on the website?
<Kilos> the man is here
<Kilos> oh wait ill give
<Kilos> SmilyBorg,  http://bit.ly/MCOujZ 
<Kilos> give your cv link here then he can look when time allows
<Golynx> what man is here? :/
<Kilos> Xethron, 
<Golynx> oh
<Xethron> Kilos
<Kilos> Xethron, here is SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> she is looking for work
<Xethron> oh, yes, you told me about her
<Golynx> Hey Xethron
<Xethron> heya Golynx
<Xethron> L(
<Xethron> :)
<SmilyBorg> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yyw SmilyBorg 
<Golynx> Another success story :)
<Kilos> i hope so
<Kilos> she is very clever. cv longer than my leg
<Golynx> thats great! the more skilled the better the results 
<Kilos> i just dont remember if i see web dev on it
<Kilos> and didnt save the link
<Golynx> I'm sure she'll do great
<Kilos> see Golynx this is how your setup should have worked
<Kilos> i have a drive with xp on
<Kilos> just squeezed xd smaller and installed 12.04 alongside
<Kilos> s/xd/xp
<Golynx> I got a extra drive aswell, but a few pins broken on it 
<Golynx> i see
<Golynx> so what is that partition unlock trick
<Kilos> sometimes you can buy that control board
<Kilos> oh you have to go in as admin
<Kilos> not as the user
<Golynx> sudo ?
<Kilos> i dunno how but ian did it here for me
<Kilos> no man win7 admin
<Golynx> oh ok
<Kilos> then unlock everything
<Kilos> then install linux alongside
<Golynx> i guess that partition is unlocked now, since i erased the whole disk
<SmilyBorg> Kilos: CV link https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7095021/CV/UAK%20CV%202013-12-06.pdf
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> :p
<Kilos> Xethron, cv link above ^^
<Golynx> so now install windows alongside ubuntu with no issues
<Kilos> Golynx, im sorry it happened that way but ian only came here after you had installed
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> always win first
<Kilos> otherwise windows messes up the boot
<Kilos> grub
<Golynx> ah so new drive then
<Kilos> it can be fixed with boot-repair from the live cd
<Kilos> and must be online
<Golynx> Its ok , aslong as i can use all the tools i did on windows in linux aswell , i'm cool beans!
<Kilos> if you are very good with a soldering iron you can sometimes replace broken pins on drives
<Kilos> just to find the right pins to replace them with
<Kilos> copper wire wont last long i think
<Kilos> mind you it could if you dont unplug the drive daily
<Golynx> I had a soldering iron back in Paarl, but gave it away.
<Golynx> actually a filing cabinet fell on the drive when i was trying to fix my old desktop pc
<Kilos> what size drive is it
<Golynx> 640GB
<Kilos> worth trying to save then
<Kilos> make?
<Golynx> i guess
<Kilos> seagate
<Golynx> seagate
<Kilos> or send it here dont throw in trash
<Golynx> if i cant fix it you can have it :)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> ill pay the postage
<Kilos> in coupla months time
<Golynx> i will cross those bridges when i get there
<Kilos> so try fix it before then but dont mess up too much
<Golynx> haha, luckily i know alot about electronics 
<Kilos> lappy connections are ver tiny and close together, hard to work on
<Kilos> even desktop drives is difficult if they sata
<Golynx> its scsi i think not sure
<Kilos> you need good eyes steady hand and very thin point soldering iron like weller makes
<Golynx> Ya when i used to solder the pins of cmos chips, the bubbles from the flux was the major problem
<Golynx> got a steady hand though
<Kilos> flux you clean off after with alcohol if i remember right
<Kilos> did that kinda work 40 years ago
<Golynx> lol ya i was a kid aswell when i did that, building cb radios and stuff 
<Kilos> i was 25
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> 23
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Golynx> always been interested in artificial intelligence, made a robot that picked up my jellytots when i threw it next to it lol
<Golynx> hey charl
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> that was with infrared sensors, today people use miniature cameras and specific robotics software to achieve the same resuly
<Golynx> result*
<charl> hi Golynx 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> hiya drussell 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi drussell
<drussell> Kilos / psyatw : hey all!
<magespawn> good day
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Hyperthread> oh
<inetpro> Hyperthread: hi
<inetpro> Kilos: I suddenly hear rain falling on the roof
 * inetpro loves the sound of rain
<Kilos> inetpro, it dripped here for a bit while i was sewing some grass seed then i gave up and came inside and now its sun shine again
<Kilos> and the birds are eating what i sewed
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> hi inetpro Hyperthread 
<nlsthzn> Hello cloudy and slightly wet South Africa
<Hyperthread> no thats the PTA weather report
<Hyperthread> dont generalise :D
<nlsthzn> :)
<SilverCode> yeah, it is hot as hell here in the western cape
<SilverCode> would love some cold wet weather right about now actually
<Hyperthread> ya you and me both
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn SilverCode Hyperthread magespawn 
<Kilos> hi oupateddie 
<Hyperthread> greeting kilos asl ?
<SilverCode> Hi Kilos 
<Hyperthread> greetings kilos asl ?
<Kilos> whats broken
<Hyperthread> :D
<oupateddie> hi Kilos
<Hyperthread> just kidding ;)
<SilverCode> I wonder if people still ask asl on IRC
<SilverCode> I would assume nowadays IRC has been watered down to a generic pool of middle aged men
<Hyperthread> only ask asl to anoy sombody :D
<SilverCode> and by midle aged, between 25 - 65
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos
<Kilos> eek i fit there
<oupateddie> guys what can I do to download You-tube which are on google videos?
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn mobo runs kiff
<nlsthzn> asking asl is seen as rude as it was mostly used for peeps to chat to girls :p
<Kilos> there is a youtube ripper
<nlsthzn> Kilos: awesome... 
<nlsthzn> as long as it isn't running to hot :)
<Kilos> just the start button dont work
<Kilos> but first time i see a start button on the mobo
<nlsthzn> that is weird
<oupateddie> I've been using downloadhelper but suddenly some of the videos do not download.
<nlsthzn> I forgot to add any cables :/
<Kilos> oupateddie, one of the guys will help you there
<Kilos> np nlsthzn i have lots
<oupateddie> The you tubes housed by googlevideos
<nlsthzn> if the video is blocked in your country downloadhelper cant cache it to download it :/
<Kilos> ty so much nlsthzn 
<oupateddie> OK but what can I use to get it, or is there no way?
<nlsthzn> it is older CPU but still pretty powerful
 * nlsthzn isn't sure except if that is the problem then you need something like TOR etc... but that is a pita just to download videos which is against the terms of service in any case
<Kilos> its not older compared to what i had nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> and you can add more memory too
<oupateddie> nlsthzn I tried a number of download helpers in Thunderbird as well as Chrome but none seems to work on these specific videos. They all create the file but then crash and reply with "failed to convert"
<nlsthzn> sorry oupateddie I am not sure...
<oupateddie> OK
<Kilos> yeah i see it can take 16g nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> 4gb is a nice start, expecially for linux...
<nlsthzn> imo 8gb is the sweet spot then again more is always better :p
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn will be back in a day or two
<charl> the meeting is tomorrow night?
<charl> ok i'll try to be here tomorrow
<charl> have a good evening all !
<theblazehen> hi all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<theblazehen> Kilos, whats new?
<Kilos> nothing yet
<Kilos> everything older than yesterday
<magespawn> later all home time
<theblazehen> cya magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi theblazehen 
<Private_User> any reason why my machine would have issues booting up when the network cable is plugged in?
<Private_User> it gave many stack errors and other stuff I do not remember now and then would suddenly just switch off
<Kilos> whew
<Private_User> never got it to the login screen how ever did get it to recovery mode once and performed chkdsk and seemed to be fine however could not get it to boot again into recovery mode or to the login screen
<Kilos> what os?
<Kilos> i go eat
<Private_User> then all I did was remove the network cable and it booted in fine
<Private_User> lubuntu
<Private_User> I now have the cable plugged in and it even connected to the internet
<theblazehen> Private_User, no PXE server on network?
<Private_User> its just my Laptop which is a Windows Vista machine and my Desktop (lubuntu machine) connected to each other using a direct cable connection
<Private_User> I am sharing the internet on my laptop with the desktop
<theblazehen> hmm.. dunno
<theblazehen> Cable IS crossover right?
<Private_User> nope normal cable
<Private_User> and yes it is working fine with the normal cable
<Private_User> many people tell me its impossible but depends when your network card I guess
<theblazehen> Private_User, NIC doing weird stuff I think then.. 
<theblazehen> Private_User, think driver not properly loaded in early boot maybe
<Private_User> do you know if there any logs for me to look at and where I can find them?
<theblazehen> Private_User, try dmesg, and /var/log/syslog
<Private_User> thanks theblazehen but what is dmesg?
<theblazehen> Private_User, kernel log
<Private_User> ok how would I view that, remember I am a newbie when it comes to ubuntu/linux
<theblazehen> go to terminal then do 'sudo dmesg '
<Private_User> thanks
<Private_User> but now it seems to be frozen
<Private_User> I can move the mouse cursor on the screen but noting else is working
<superfly> it's not frozen
<superfly> if you press ctrl+c, what happens?
<Private_User> nothing
<theblazehen> xterm? Might be too much output
<theblazehen> hey superfly 
<superfly> hi theblazehen
<superfly> theblazehen: is your nick "The Blaze Hen"?
<theblazehen> superfly, yeah
<superfly> I've *always* wanted to know...
<theblazehen> hehe :)
<superfly> :-D
<theblazehen> Used to be theblaze because of some game I played, lost password so added hen as its 3 letters of surname
<superfly> ah
<Private_User> ok how long should I wait cause I open the syslog file and used the mouse scroller once and it is now not responding to mouse clicks or keyboard?
<theblazehen> Private_User, try another tty? ctrl-alt-f3
<Private_User> still nothing
<theblazehen> reboot then
<Private_User> ok hard reboot it is then
<Private_User> this time no issues booting with network cable plugged in but I now have an error on the screen after logging in
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> type in sudo touch /forcefsck then reboot
<Kilos> let that try sort errors
<Kilos> what error
<Private_User> ok rebooted now but the screen is blank
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+f3
<Kilos> should show terminal
<Private_User> not doing anything
<Kilos> f2
<Private_User> nothing gonna hard reboot again
<Kilos> do you see text when its booting 
<Kilos> ext4 can handle hard boots
<Private_User> it did its usual thing but when it came the part to get into lubuntu its just blank
<Kilos> remove the network cable and boot
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Private_User> ok its now doing it
<Kilos> you must look hey so you can fix yours one day
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> doing what Private_User 
<Private_User> well booting and performing the fschk
<Private_User> now at login screen
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> some bug came from windows
<Private_User> ok this time no errors
<Private_User> let me try internet
<Kilos> oh you are sharing the lappys internet
<Private_User> opened chrome went into google fine
<Private_User> now open xchat and it seems to have logged in to freenode but now the machine is frozen now mouse response or keyboard response
<Kilos> how up to date is the system there?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you using 3g?
<Private_User> I am seriously thinking of reinstalling the OS but then all the previous updates I performed I have to do them all over again and that means data usage
<Kilos> lets try fix it first
<Kilos> plug the modem into lubuntu
<Private_User> cause it was fine when I first installed it
<Kilos> and reboot but do the sudo touch /forcefsck again
<Private_User> oh you it just switched itself off
<Private_User> you know while it was frozen
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> superfly, ideas?
<Kilos> something got corrupted there
<superfly> sounds like the machine is overheating
<theblazehen> Private_User, it's fine without network?
<Private_User> ok let me bring this screen and keyboard closer to my laptop so we can try it again
<theblazehen> superfly, or bad RAM maybe?
<superfly> that too
<superfly> Private_User: and you're sure it's the machine that's freezing, and not just the USB controller or something?
<Private_User> its a PS2 mouse and keyboard
<theblazehen> Yeah, see if you can SSH from other machine?
<theblazehen> Hey, anyone got a good web tool for network diagrams?
<Kilos> Private_User, try unplugging ram and pluging back again]
<Kilos> hi smile
<theblazehen> hey smile 
<smile> hi :D
<Kilos> wbb need modem for a bit
<inetpro> theblazehen: try www.draw.io
<theblazehen> inetpro, ty, using it
<inetpro> theblazehen: draw.io can be a bit tricky with a few bugs and so but quite responsive and easy to use
<theblazehen> inetpro, ty.
<theblazehen> Also mind looking over it when I'm done?
<inetpro> sure
<inetpro> what is it for?
<theblazehen> inetpro, just my setup at home
<inetpro> ahh
<Private_User> ok just got my desktop screen and keyboard closer to me
<theblazehen> inetpro, it's done, now pls tell me why its shit? http://imgur.com/bip0ydh
<inetpro> yikes!
<theblazehen> :(
<inetpro> what is proxmox VE?
<theblazehen> KVM virtualisation program
<smile> :p
<theblazehen> inetpro, why is it bad?
<inetpro> no, just trying to picture this in my mind
<inetpro> looks rather busy
<inetpro> and interesting
<theblazehen> so not nececerraly bad?
<inetpro> nice in fact
<theblazehen> ooh yay :)
<inetpro> you duplicated 192.168.0.3 ?
<theblazehen> oh shit, just used copy-paste..
<theblazehen> forgot to change
<theblazehen> pretend the last .03 is .04, and the rest are all 1 higher..
<theblazehen> Going to use DNS on pfsense to access the machines anyway
<inetpro> np
<theblazehen> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey theblazehen 
<magespawn> howdy inetpro 
<magespawn> meeting tonight?
<theblazehen> magespawn, nope
<inetpro> magespawn: tomorrow
<magespawn> ah tuesday, funny really thought it was tonight
<theblazehen> inetpro, was it a bit confusing?
<theblazehen> making a v2
<inetpro> theblazehen: no just a bit much to take in at first glance 
<inetpro> x2go looks interesting as well
<inetpro> never used it
<theblazehen> inetpro, kk. New version almost done btw
<magespawn> the hluhluwe hotel had a pfsense box running the guest internet
<inetpro> theblazehen: what do you use RAdius for?
<theblazehen> inetpro, auth with VPN
<magespawn> did not have a web interface though only a cli that i saw
<inetpro> interesting
<inetpro> and what does your email setup look like, what do you use?
<theblazehen> inetpro, still need to decide. this is what I want to do, not whats currently running
<inetpro> ahh
<magespawn> theblazehen, do you own the machine or is it a vps?
<theblazehen> FFS, can't export good png. stuff gets cut off
<theblazehen> magespawn, I own machine
<inetpro> theblazehen: why arch?
<theblazehen> inetpro, it's just what I use. It's a P2V of my current machine
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/lBgSDn2 fuck it, heres a screenshot of draw.io
<Golynx> hey theblazehen
<magespawn> cool beans, to run a vpn with radius do you need a hectic machine or something basic?
<theblazehen> hey Golynx 
<magespawn> hi georgl 
<magespawn> hi Golynx 
<theblazehen> magespawn, for approx. 10mbit you need approx 400MHz CPU, 512MB RAM
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<theblazehen> IIRC
<inetpro> theblazehen: cool, now that explains puppetmaster
<inetpro> looks like you're having fun
<magespawn> okay does that increase by the same factor, so 100mbit and so on?
<theblazehen> inetpro, yeah :) magespawn not sure, will need to check pfsense page
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty gennlemense
<Kilos> had to fight e220 with sakis3g to get connnected
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro getting tired 
<Kilos> while using modem on other pc got an sms saying you have 100m voda data so tried it here in the e220
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Golynx> wb Kilos
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Golynx> hi inetpro
<Kilos> to Golynx 
<Kilos> inetpro, go sleep old man
<inetpro> hope to be awake tomorrow evening, so gonna sleep early tonight
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> yeah
<Golynx> take care inetpro
<Golynx> i dunno why Xfce session is using the same memory as unity 2D :/
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> there we go
<Kilos> core2 quad is running
<Golynx> Kilos you know why Xfce session is using the same memory as unity 2D :/
<Kilos-> heehee
<Kilos> how much memory
<Kilos> memory or cpu
<Kilos> im sure you worry about funny things
<Golynx> RAM
<Kilos> if everything is working leave well enough alone
<Kilos> how you see how much ram its using
<Golynx> No i dont , i thought Xfce supposed to use far less memory though'
<Golynx> i use "top" in terminal
<Kilos> less cpu because of lighter gui
<Kilos> what all you have running?
<Golynx> Ya cpu usage is less
<Kilos> im   sure top also uses ram
<Kilos> all the funny stuff you run is using the ram
<Golynx> Opera, j2me emulator, terminal, 
<Kilos> opera also uses lots of ram
<Golynx> Its not much , its very little things open though
<Kilos> ive seen opera using 80%
<Kilos> that same top command
<Kilos> did private user come right guys
<Kilos> he shoulda saved his archives before a reinstall
<Kilos> then save lotsa data
<Golynx> But its using the same amount of ram with the same apps open as it was in Unity 2D
<Kilos> im sure its opera
<Kilos> close it and the other funnies and watch top
<Kilos> how much ram you got again?
<Golynx> lol , without opera there is no pc for me
<theblazehen> Golynx, http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Golynx> Its ok i will live with it
<Kilos-> told you use xchat for here then you can check opera using lotsa stuffs
<Golynx> theblazehen i will check that link
<Kilos-> ok i got off here now
<Kilos-> toods
<Kilos> ati grahics working kiff there
<Golynx> lol  thanks for that theblazehen :)
<theblazehen> np Golynx :)
<magespawn> hey back again
<smile> magespawn: welcome back :)
<magespawn> hi there smile, long time no chat
<smile> magespawn: yes :D
<smile> I've been busy
<smile> I passed all my exams :)
<magespawn> awesome
<smile> Yeah :D
<magespawn> theblazehen, radius or freeradius?
<theblazehen> magespawn, whatever is available with serevr 2012? Not 100% sure of specifics yet
<theblazehen> magespawn, https://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/OpenVPN_with_RADIUS_via_Active_Directory
<magespawn> ty theblazehen 
<theblazehen> np. why you wanna know magespawn ?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> my current job is looking after a game reserves network with several ap for guests and the company has several hotels and the head office dotted about the country side
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> theblazehen, you running a windows server?
<theblazehen> magespawn, ah kk. gonna run it
<theblazehen> Saw something the otherday with openvpn on ubiquiti wireless mesh or something. might be usefull?
<magespawn> very
<theblazehen> http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/1w05ba/coworker_is_too_lazy_to_configure_openvpn_mesh_on/
<magespawn> i want to also keep the guests out of our part of the network
<theblazehen> Hmm. vlan it?
<theblazehen> that openvpn mesh useful for you?
<magespawn> i will check it out theblazehen 
<theblazehen> kk, well cya magespawn, all. going to bed
<magespawn> good night theblazehen 
<theblazehen> inetpro, trender was allowed on again?
<theblazehen> superfly,^
<theblazehen> Hyperthread = trender if you didn't know
<magespawn> good night all
<smile> bye :)
<superfly> theblazehen: i had wondered, but he changed his tack
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-28
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Squirm and others
<Kilos> Private_User, hi did you win
<Kilos> oh my, dash dont work
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wbb
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Private_User> hi Kilos, nope the machine was still shutting down so decided I will try again later today since I had some other stuff that needed to be done as well
<Kilos> ok we can try save your downloaded packages so you dont need to get them again
<Kilos> thats if they are still in the archives
<Kilos> i can do a clean install and only nead to use under 40m data to get everything going as was
<Private_User> great thanks, that's what I was worried about using up data if I had to re-install OS again I will let you know when I start looking at the machine again cause I wanna try your suggestions from yesterday to remove and re-insert memory but I also wanna remove and clean all the components cause I have opened the case and found dust inside so maybe it could also be overheating as well because of that
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> ah compressed air is the best and safest
<Private_User> yeah but where to get it... hopefully I do not damage any with static electricity... hehe :p
<Kilos> at any garage
<Private_User> ah that means taking the box to a garage
<Kilos> just ask for old valve out of a tube and use that at the end of the goody that pumps tires
<Kilos> i have my own compressor so forget that it aint easy for everyone
<Kilos> but air is definitely the best
<Private_User> ok thanks but if I am lazy and do not wanna drive to a garage what other options can I use?
<Kilos> dont be lazy man do a good job
<Kilos> the dust gets into every crack and groove, only strong air gets it out
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> ok
<Private_User> what if I use a bicycle pump and pump really fast could I accomplish the same?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> easier to go to garage
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> blow out the psu as well from both ends
<Kilos> youll be surprised the dust that comes out
 * Kilos switches to kde quick
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi henkj nin
<Kilos> Vince-0: too
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> so, the hardware for the new mirror server has been ordered
<Symmetria> and its arriving soon :)
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> mobi too
<theblazehen_mobi> hey kilos
<Kilos> wbb
<Symmetria> heh new mirror server is gigantic
<Symmetria> I can mirror the internet on  it ;p
 * Squirm looks around
<Symmetria> heh we have stuck in 150tb of space
<Symmetria> 192gigs of ram
<Symmetria> and dual 6 core cpus 
<henkj> Symmetria: 150TB in one server?
<henkj> is that like 40x 4TB disks?
<Symmetria> henkj basically yeah
<Symmetria> in dell powervault enclosures
<henkj> Symmetria: what raid?
<Symmetria> henkj raid 5 + hotspare 
<henkj> that's going to put a lot of strain on your disks
<smile> hi :)
<Symmetria> henk *shrug* if the disks die, we replace em
<Squirm> the joys of raid 5
<Squirm> Symmetria: how are things going up there?
<Symmetria> all good :)
<Symmetria> lol was in the mara this weekend
<Symmetria> and had such an awesome time
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31/1614296_10152016875110528_1186152461_o.jpg <=== check that hilarious photo 
<Symmetria> the ostrich caught the hyena trying to steal eggs and got mad 
<Kilos> unknow host: maybe you mispelled it
<Kilos> sigh
<Vince-0> lolz
<magespawn> good afternoon
<inetpro> who are the RedHat / Centos dudes here?
 * inetpro wants to play with Centos
<Squirm> I want to be one
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> only have my RHCSA though
<Squirm> inetpro: why?
<inetpro> Squirm: let me say I just want to widen my horizons
<inetpro> been a long time since I used .rpm based solutions
<inetpro> what I actually wanted to know quickly is what is the latest version of Centos but I found the answer already
<inetpro> was just being lazy
<inetpro> busy downloading the 4.2GB iso... yuck!
<inetpro> but I see there is actually a MinimalCD as well
<inetpro> anyway will have to look into that later
<inetpro> so much for Centos
<inetpro> guess I'm in the wrong channel to discuss it here :-)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi magespawn inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<inetpro> you been sleeping?
<inetpro> very quiet here today
<Kilos> yeah just woke
<Kilos> hate waking up
<Squirm> inetpro: you can get a CentOS live cd too
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> Hey Kilos
<Golynx> Finally got php to create files again :)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> where theres a will , theres a way
<Golynx> Took me 25 google tabs opened at the same time and 5 hours of tweaking , but it works :)
<Kilos> whew
<Golynx> I installed the whole lamp stack at once. mysql, php, apache2 . Got a good tutorial on the extra permissions you need to add, that worked perfectly. But files were missing and i had to replace them and so everything is good now
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> dont you feel better
<Golynx> ty :)
<Golynx> ya i do :D
<Kilos> cool
<Golynx> On the ubuntu login screen i got 2 Xfce sessions. One is Xfce Session the other is Xubuntu Session. I asked yesterday at Xubuntu channel what that means , someone said they only differ in looks :/
<Kilos> ah
<Golynx> I only use the Xfce session though, Xubuntu session seems slower
<magespawn> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<Golynx> is trender still here
<Kilos> nope
<Golynx> oh , though i saw it here last night
<Kilos> last night ya
<Golynx> ok
<magespawn> later all home time
<theblazehen> hey all, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> tell me how to format the storage section on a e220
<Kilos> vmc there as read only
<theblazehen> no idea.. sorry
<theblazehen> brb
<Kilos> but i cant get to see it to format the thing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that frightened him off
<theblazehen> Kilos, might not make the meet :(
<Kilos> aw why
<theblazehen> Mother in hospital, might visit then
<Kilos> yes do that rather and come late its ok
<Kilos> hope she gets well soon
<theblazehen> yeah, she should be fine
<theblazehen> Just in for monitoring
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> family always comes first
<theblazehen> yep
<theblazehen> anything planned?
<Kilos> we got the chat about the state of the internet in za
<theblazehen> ah nice
<Kilos> hopefully some solutions come up on how to improve
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> shit, gtg
<inetpro> Squirm: ah, thanks for that, I didn't even think about it... thought it should be a life cd by default
<Squirm> inetpro: well, I meant the 700mb live cd
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> maybe that is a livecd
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3265246294
<Symmetria> only so slow though because I aint got a gigE switch inside my house right now, thats coming tomorrow
<Symmetria> so running through a 100meg crap to my test machine
<inetpro> Squirm: I ended up downloading the 398MB version before I left the office, will try installing it as a VM tomorrow
<inetpro> this evening is ubuntu time
<Kilos> yay
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> oh i am still an hour early
<Kilos> hi charl_ Golynx 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<charl_> i'm good thanks
<Golynx> hi Kilos and charl
<Kilos> inetpro, thanks for the twit place reminders for the meeting
<Kilos> and nuvolari on g+
<charl_> does anyone have experience with this? http://openxcap.org/
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> i shoulda put a reminder on the list. ai!
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Symmetria> man I never realized even with all the fast connections Ive worked on just how having that kinda bandwidth at home changes the way you do things
 * nuvolari tiptoes in
<nuvolari> :O nearly forgot
<charl_> i read some great news today: http://torrentfreak.com/isps-no-longer-have-to-block-the-pirate-bay-dutch-court-rules-140128/
<Kilos> hiyamaia
<nuvolari> hallo maiatoday 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<maiatoday> hi   Kilos, nuvolari
<Kilos> ai! hiya maiatoday 
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.minutes
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.minutes is http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-02-18-17-30-02.html
<charl_> hi nuvolari 
<charl_> hi maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi charl_
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/542/detail/
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/716/detail/
<Maaz> nuvolari: If you say so
<Golynx> hi nuvolari
<Golynx> hi maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi Golynx
<nuvolari> how do I get the meeting minutes?
<nuvolari> hi Golynx 
<charl_> hi theblazehen_mobi 
<nuvolari> hallo theblazehen_mobi 
<theblazehen_mobi> hey charl
<Kilos> wb theblazehen 
<theblazehen_mobi> hey nuvolari
<theblazehen_mobi> ty Kilos 
<Golynx> wb theblazehen_mobi
<theblazehen_mobi> at hospital... people so inconpetent its funny
<theblazehen_mobi> hey Golynx 
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen_mobi> except for the part where mother almost died
<nuvolari> oh, the meeting minutes areonly available afterwards :P
<charl_> at hospital people are incompetent? that does not sound funny to me at all
<charl_> i would be worried
<theblazehen_mobi> charl_,  yeah...
<Kilos> lol @ nuvolari 
<charl_> those are the people who are supposed to look after your health
<superfly> hi everyone
<charl_> they should be the last to be incompetent
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<charl_> hi superfly 
<theblazehen_mobi> hey superfly 
<Kilos> superfly, look whos back
<Golynx> hi superfly
 * Kilos happy
<superfly> Kilos: I double-booked myself tonight, but it's OK, I can squeeze it
<nuvolari> ooh, I have an agenda item: Afrihost
<nuvolari> which took a punch 
<nuvolari> and I'm not sure how well they recover
<nuvolari> hello superfly 
<Kilos> afrihost are with mtn hey?
<nuvolari> yeah oom 
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu-ZA Monthly LoCo Meeting - January 2014
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Righto
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic: introduction
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> argh
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<theblazehen_mobi> Maaz, i am Jeandre Henderson
<Maaz> theblazehen_mobi: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<nuvolari> Righto! 
<Kilos> meeting time
<nuvolari> Hello, good evening everyone!
<charl_> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl_: Done
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, I signed already
<nuvolari> It's nice to see you all again
<inetpro> thanks nuvolari
<nuvolari> If you are new here, a special welcome!
 * Kilos apologises for not reminding the lists
<nuvolari> If this is your first meeting, please note that we do record the meeting and the minutes will be available afterwards
<Kilos> oh sorry inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: you are welcome :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> also, please identify yourself to Maaz by telling him who you are (Maaz: I am <yourname>)
<Kilos> Golynx, see this is what a bot must do
<Kilos> not just chat
<nuvolari> no worries oom Kilos, I hope the people's reminders did what it should do
<Golynx> Maaz: I am Gerrit Pas
<Maaz> Golynx: Righto
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/716/detail/
<Golynx> god Kilos
<Golynx> good*
<nuvolari> if you want to see what is up for discussion, please see the agenda
<inetpro> eish!
<nuvolari> and maybe mention something you would like to discuss under the Miscellaneous topic
<nuvolari> met ys ja
 * inetpro just noticed an item brought over from last meeting
<Kilos> hi parkerdo 
<superfly> nuvolari: I don't have a lot of time tonight, I need to go at about 21:30, can we try to keep things moving tonight?
<inetpro> we always forget to follow up
<parkerdo> Kilos: hi, how you doing man?
<Kilos> good ty parkerdo and you
<nuvolari> sure superfly 
<superfly> ta
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<parkerdo> Kilos: no complaints except i have an issue with an installation i am trying to sort out, maybe you could help?
<nuvolari> ok, is there anything anyone wants to bring up from the past meeting/minutes?
<Kilos> after the meeting parkerdo 
<Kilos> you welcome to join in
<maiatoday> I want to thank everyone for agreeing to move the meeting to Tuesday
<nuvolari> parkerdo: welcome to our first IRC meeting for 2014 :)
<parkerdo> Kilos: ok, will do and thanks
<inetpro> maiatoday: good to see you here for a change 
<Kilos> we love you maiatoday its been sad outa you here
<nuvolari> *first irc loco meeting for 2014
<nuvolari> you're welcome maiatoday 
 * maiatoday am happy to be back
<parkerdo> nuvolari: glad to be back. unfortunately i have forgotten how to announce myself. who is taking minutes for this meeting?
<nuvolari> we'll try to have a date that accomodate as many as possible
<nuvolari> parkerdo: maaz does
<Kilos> parkerdo, type in maaz I am Name
<nuvolari> (Maa: i am parkerdo)
<nuvolari> *Maaz
<parkerdo> Kilos: thank you guys
<nuvolari> ok, nothing from the previous meeting's minutes?
<parkerdo> maaz I am Dominic
<Maaz> parkerdo: Righto
<nuvolari> moving on
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Administrativia & Announcements 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Administrativia & Announcements
<superfly> Just one item of administrativia from me.
<nuvolari> Hmm, are there any announcements and admin stuff to discuss?
<nuvolari> ok, we're listening
<nuvolari> er, reading
<inetpro> our followers on both G+ and Twitter are growing slowly but steadily
<maiatoday> I want to thank all the old and new chairs of this meeting for doing a fantastic job
<superfly> Folks, don't forget that this channel is an official Ubuntu channel, and is governed by the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<inetpro> superfly: good point
<inetpro> we unfortunately had to deal with some nasty actions on Friday
<superfly> By entering the channel, you agree to the CoC and are bound by it.
<superfly> If you are unfamiliar with the CoC, you can read it on the Ubuntu site. I'll find the link for you.
<superfly> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<superfly> there you go.
<inetpro> ty
<nuvolari> what happened inetpro?
<nuvolari> thanks superfly 
<nuvolari> Maaz: ucoc is  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct 
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'll remember that
<superfly> I'm not entirely sure what happened, I didn't study the logs, but someone in particular was acting clearly in contravention of the CoC, and inetpro and I had to ban him from the channel multiple times (he was using anonymous proxies)
<nuvolari> :( 
<superfly> Anyway, it doesn't matter much now. Moving forward.
<inetpro> +1
<theblazehen_mobi> superfly, trender?
<nuvolari> yeah, water under the bridge
<nuvolari> any last points?
<nuvolari> moving on
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<superfly> I don't know of anything, to be honest.
<Kilos> nope
<maiatoday> The next release is an LTS isn't it?
<Kilos> yes
<maiatoday> so we can start planning release parties even though it is only in april
<nuvolari> I think there is something for DBNLUG on the horizon, just a year starter somewhere in feb
<inetpro> no events on my list at the moment
<nuvolari> Feb 8th, for anyone in DBN area
<nuvolari> ok, moving on
<nuvolari> Maaz: New Local communities health check process
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Vince-0, did you log in here?
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic New Local communities health check process
<Maaz> Current Topic: New Local communities health check process
<nuvolari> this topic was brought over from last year
<nuvolari> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/08/25/new-local-communities-healthcheck/
<inetpro> maybe maiatoday knows a bit more about this?
<Kilos> wb magespawn log in please
<nuvolari> "Every team shall be known as a LoCoteam, teams that were previously known as an “Approved LoCoteam” shall be known as a “Verified LoCoteam”."
<superfly> I read up on that. It basically just sounds like they're renaming things to sound more inclusive
<maiatoday> still sounds like a check every two years
<maiatoday> so we have some time, I should check the deadlines
<inetpro> maiatoday: please do
<maiatoday> Maaz action maiatoday will check when we have to do a loco health check again
<Maaz> maiatoday: Got it
<inetpro> nuvolari: now time for the hot topic?
<inetpro> of the day
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay
<nuvolari> agreed
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic The current state of Internet in South Africa
<Maaz> Current Topic: The current state of Internet in South Africa
<nuvolari> superfly: the floor is yours
<Vince-0> Maaz, I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Done
<superfly> Right. Some quick questions, just 2 answers per question please.
<Kilos> Xethron, login please
<superfly> What was your first Internet connection, and when was that?
 * superfly looks for raised hands
<inetpro> superfly: work or home?
<superfly> inetpro: Either
<Kilos> gprs 2008
<magespawn> Dial up 1994
<inetpro> mine was a 64k line at work I think in 1995 for something like 300 people
<superfly> What do you currently use to get online?
<Kilos> 3g
 * inetpro uses 3g via 8ta
<nuvolari> joh, dialup, 56k modem, around 2002/3
<nuvolari> currently using 3g via 8ta
<magespawn> 3g adsl 1mb and 4mb uncapped unshaped
<magespawn> The dial in 94 was 28.8
<superfly> What are some of the other ways you got online?
<Kilos> clee phone
<Kilos> cell
<nuvolari> mobile phone/opera mini :P
<nuvolari> and irc, if that counts
<inetpro> before the interwebs I used BBS dialup 
<superfly> talking connections here :-)
<magespawn> Internet cafe at the shopping center
<superfly> Wow, inetpro, old school
<nuvolari> inetpro: what's that?
<superfly> What do you primarily use the Internet for today?
<inetpro> even hosted my own BBS server 
<Kilos> irc im and mail
<Xethron> Maaz I am Bernhard
<Maaz> Xethron: Okay
<inetpro> Bulletin Board System
<magespawn> I remember those
<superfly> inetpro: rocking the geek points there
<inetpro> just needed a phone line and a modem
<Xethron> Yeah, I'm also on the 3G currently... Lines are too expensive :P
<magespawn> Irc email file sharing vpn vps and webhosting
<nuvolari> irc, mail, work(documents, documentation, development, research, apps), social networking
<inetpro> and that was on a either 2400 or 9600 baud rate
<inetpro> can't remember
<maiatoday> yeah I seem to remember my first modem as also 9600 baud rate
<superfly> In your current connection, what is most important to you: Speed, Cost or Bandwidth?
<Kilos> cost
<theblazehen_mobi> bandwidth
<nuvolari> bandwidth
<inetpro> stability, cost, bandwidth, speed - in that order
<superfly> nuvolari: , theblazehen_mobi: So, 1 meg uncapped vs 10 meg capped at 10 gigs?
<Kilos> what is bandwidth
<superfly> Kilos: how much you can download
<Kilos> ah ty
<maiatoday> stability, cost, speed
<theblazehen_mobi> superfly,  1 mbit
<Kilos> limited only by cost
<Xethron> cost, bandwidth, speed - in that order 
<superfly> inetpro and magespawn, since you guys have been online the longest, what do you think has changed the most?
<inetpro> hmm.. tough question
<nuvolari> well, to be honest, somewhere inbetween, but as I've realized, you can run out of bandwidth when you have a quick connection that's capped. I'll rather take something slower, but still acceptale, and as much bandwidth as that speed can consume in a time period
<magespawn> speed and cost, so better value for money, and wider access
<inetpro> thinking about this, obviously speed has improved by a lot, but price somehow got stuck somewhere
<superfly> inetpro: you reckon the price could still come down?
<inetpro> superfly: it has to
<superfly> What about the relationship between ADSL and 3G ?
<Xethron> Stability is also still a problem
<Kilos> in mybroadband today they said telkom dropping adsl cost another 15%
<superfly> according to the latest statistics, there are 1.1 million ADSL subscribers, and 12 million on 3G
<inetpro> I think 3G has become very usable though not everywhere
<inetpro> anything outside a large city is just about useless
<superfly> Why are there more than 10 times the number of 3G subscribers?
<Kilos> cellphones
<Xethron> 3G is great because you don't need a telkom line and everything. So it works out cheaper when you're not torrenting...
<inetpro> stolen landlines
<superfly> Do you think that some of those 3G people might also have ADSL?
<inetpro> cable theft
<Xethron> Most people I assume don't use that much, so 3G is cheaper for the "average person"
<nuvolari> IMO 3G moved mountains in terms of internet availability
<inetpro> ADSL is cheaper 
<superfly> nuvolari: I agree. I had 3G for a long time (in compared to the time I've had ADSL)
<inetpro> if you have a line
<Kilos> not with phome line costs as well inetpro 
<magespawn> I have both
<Kilos> phone
<inetpro> you can get very decent uncapped packages on ADSL
<magespawn> Just taken a new data contract with cell c
<Xethron> Oh, and when renting an apartment, you need the owners permission to get a line installed, and you need to take out a contract with Telkom. 3G these days you don't even need a modem or contract. You can just do it from your phone...
<Kilos> you gotta add the costs of having the telkom line before you even get adsl
<nuvolari> I'm still renting a place, so for me to have a fixed line is a hassle
<inetpro> uncapped on 3g is very pricey
<superfly> Do you even get uncapped?
<inetpro> yes
<superfly> didn't know that
<nuvolari> which provider?
<Xethron> I know MTN had an uncapped deal. But it wasn't truly uncapped. However, if you cloned the sim, your 2nd sim will be uncapped. :P
<Xethron> But the deal isn't available anymore
<superfly> Last question from me: If you had to sum up Internet in SA in one sentence, what would you say?
<inetpro> superfly: 3g uncapped is based on a FUP I think
<inetpro> FUP = Fair Use Policy
<Kilos> better than no internet
<Kilos> my connecting is stable and not too slow
<nuvolari> Internet in South Africa came a long way, but hefty prices prevents user happines.
<inetpro> MTN had uncapped light at a very reasonable price but after 3GB they cut you down to 128kbps
<superfly> nuvolari: Well put.
<inetpro> unfortunately they also stopped that option as well
<superfly> Anyone else want to veture their opinion?
<Xethron> I think nuvolari said it best. And the internet is limiting growth and education esp if you are in the IT industry...
<Kilos> Vince-0, some input here
<magespawn> Stability for mobile and as always price
<Vince-0> hmm
<Vince-0> rip off? sums it up
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Vince-0: Perhaps, but remember that most other countries were in our position at some or other stage. We're just lagging behind everyone as usual.
<inetpro> superfly: nice set of questions, now what to do about this? 
<inetpro> Or am I jumping ahead again?
<superfly> inetpro: I don't have any solutions, I'm afraid.
<Vince-0> lagging like the middle ages
<Golynx> For as long as there is corruption in SA there will be no stable growth for in the internet for all.
<inetpro> I think we've come a long way but we could have gone further by now
<Kilos> yip superfly solutions
<Kilos> where do we get solutions and how
<inetpro> while price of data may have come down a bit, voice calls have not come down enough 
<superfly> I think everyone will agree that we're getting there. Unfortunately a number of factors have held us back in the past, including the very government that is supposed to help us progress.
<nuvolari> An observation: I am sure that a shortage in technical staff/knowledge is also helping with the lag of progress here. I might be wrong, but most of government jobs are for the money, not the advancement of the community.
<Kilos> we need to email CEO's and ministers
<superfly> But I think that voicing our opinions and reminding the government of how important ICT and Internet is will help to move things forward.
<nuvolari> +1
<Kilos> superfly, +1
<inetpro> but data will have to come down significantly if we want our people to compete with international
<Kilos> we  gotta lobby the high ups
<superfly> Alrighty, that's me done.
<superfly> I don't have anything more to say :-)
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<nuvolari> thanks for a great input superfly!
<inetpro> hmm... I think a lot more needs to be said still
<Kilos> pinpoint the powers that be and we can go further inetpro 
<Kilos> forget the peeps on the ladder
<inetpro> perhaps a follow up at next meeting?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> or even in between
<nuvolari> ok,
<Kilos> those impromptu meets the monkey was supposed to start
<nuvolari> Maaz: action follow up at next meeting on the state of Internet in South Africa
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> ack
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed follow up at next meeting on the state of Internet in South Africa
<Maaz> Agreed: follow up at next meeting on the state of Internet in South Africa
<nuvolari> hmm, eyesonly is not present
<nuvolari> does anyone want to discuss the topic "Ways to help the Ubuntu Community" that was requested by eyesonly?
<Kilos> ok so its in everyones hand to pinpoint the peeps to approach about this
<nuvolari> we're nearly running out of time
<nuvolari> I don't have anything else to add under Miscellaneous
<nuvolari> Anyone?
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> next time
<nuvolari> ok
<Kilos> just think about release parties for next lts
<nuvolari> ok, for the next meeting?
<Trixar_za> You guys are having a metting? Oo
<Kilos> lol hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> read the logs
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed discuss release party planning at the next IRC meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: discuss release party planning at the next IRC meeting
<inetpro> Trixar_za: you are late :-)
<Trixar_za> I ask because normally nuvolari is as quiet as a bum
<Trixar_za> :P
<nuvolari> ok, moving on
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ag voesek!
<nuvolari> :P
<magespawn> Brb
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
 * inetpro votes for nuvolari again
<nuvolari> I'm happy to chair again, unless someone wants a try?
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> yip[ nuvolari its yours
<Trixar_za> Now only if Maaz was female... and human. Well, then we'd have a very silent channel.
<Kilos> but more time during the month is good too
<nuvolari> okies
<inetpro> nuvolari: good job!
<Trixar_za> I vote for nuvolari too
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed Chair next meeting: nuvolari 
<Maaz> Agreed: Chair next meeting: nuvolari
<inetpro> Kilos: maiatoday is still not herself?
<Kilos> date?
<inetpro> maiatoday: yo are way too quiet
<Kilos> bit older now inetpro 
<maiatoday> I'm ok, just getting the hang of things again
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Next meeting: Tuesday, Feb 25th, 2014
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting: Tuesday, Feb 25th, 2014
<nuvolari> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/728/detail/
<nuvolari> ^^ next meeting page
<nuvolari> I need to add the agenda items
<maiatoday> the google+ reminders really help me :D so thanks to people doing those admins too
<inetpro> maiatoday: yw
<nuvolari> Allrighty!
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: closing
<nuvolari> Thank you for attending everyone
<nuvolari> we are running over time by a couple of seconds just now
<Kilos> nuvolari, ty again for a good job
<magespawn> back
<nuvolari> so I think we did well :->
<nuvolari> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> thanks for attending everyone
<magespawn> ty
<nuvolari> you're welcome oom Kilos 
<inetpro> that was a nice busy first meeting for 2014
<maiatoday> thanks for chairing nuvolari
<nuvolari> indeed inetpro 
<Kilos> yeah
<nuvolari> my pleasure maiatoday :)
<Kilos> nuvolari, rev the monkey too about his impromptu meets
<Kilos> you durbanites are slacking off
<nuvolari> Ok, that's it! Thank you everyone. All of the best and until next time!
<maiatoday> thanks all
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-01-28-18-31-37.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-01-28-18-31-37.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-01-28-18-31-37.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 25 February 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/19ZrMER || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos> update topic inetpro 
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> done
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> fastest ever
<magespawn> on fire
 * Trixar_za puts magespawn out
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> guys can you tell  what you see when you visit bonamanzi.co.za
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> i was referring to inetpro
<Kilos> looks good magespawn 
<nuvolari> we finished roughly 1 minute earlier than the last
<magespawn> can you find a booking page anywhere on that site?
 * Kilos would like to know what the fly is gonna do with that info
<magespawn> speedy and busy
<Kilos> accomodation?
<Kilos> contact us?
<Kilos> should be in the contact us button
<Kilos> ask the ineternet experts to help
<Kilos> shame poor parkerdo left
<Kilos> he is in south west i think
<Kilos> where they live off fishing
<magespawn> we have a booking that 'arrived'on the in house hotel management system from online, but we do not have online booking, so i am bit confused
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you need to add a bookings page then
<Kilos> booking button
<nuvolari> joh, feb and march both on the 25th
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hoe gaanit nuvolari ?
<inetpro> magespawn: maybe someone else making the money on another site?
<nuvolari> besig oom!
<Kilos> nee man
<nuvolari> byna van vanaand se meeting vergeet :-/
<Kilos> jy moet meer hier wees
<nuvolari> ok, event detail updated
<nuvolari> ek probeer oom!
<Kilos> ja ek was sleg en het nie gepos nie
<Kilos> skuus
<Kilos> probeer harder
<Kilos> mindr heli vlieg
<inetpro> time to hit the hay
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep tight
<magespawn> maybe inetpro but where and how is it linking to our in house systems?
<Kilos> ty for everything
<inetpro> magespawn: no idea
<Kilos> traceback
<magespawn> this is a good one
<Kilos> follow the trail
<magespawn> ask the customer for the link that they used
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> fix the site page first
<magespawn> there is a bonamanzi.com but that is a guest house in Burgersfort
<Kilos> then say you supposed to go to bookings not the kitchen
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> what is wrong there Kilos 
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> add a bookings button
<Kilos> large one
<Kilos> bright red
<Kilos> its the common internet prob. page to page to page to find things
<Kilos> put bookings on first page
<magespawn> there is plans to add online bookings, but we need to clarify a few things first
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> this 64 bit 12.04 unity actually runs well
<Kilos> but cant add the 64 bit graphics card then my 2 other 32bit drives dont work here
<Kilos> Vince-0, am i doing something wrong
<Kilos> as in, should the 32bit systems be able to use the 64bit graphics card
<Vince-0> hi!
<theblazehen> hey Vince-0 
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> bit late..
<Vince-0> soz, I've been lurking with work here
<Kilos> aw sorry for bugging you then
<Vince-0> thats ok
<Vince-0> I don't think its an issue running 32bit CPU and 64bit graphics cards
<Kilos> ill try again then but when i first tried it i got blank screens
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> will let you know what broke
<theblazehen> cya guys
<Kilos> toods theblazehen 
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-29
<Cantide> hey mazal
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Cantide> '-'/
<Cantide> oh, Kilos is not here :/
<Kilos> hi Cantide and others
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Cantide> long time no see
<Cantide> hoe gaannit? ;P
<Kilos> yeah you been gone. im nearly always here
<Kilos> goed dankie en self?
<Cantide> ook goed :) maar baie besig :/
<Kilos> aha
<Cantide> i have 2 jobs
<Cantide> and no PC
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Cantide> just this raspberry pi for now
<Kilos> aw that sucks
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Cantide> so yeah... kinda busy :p but i will earn some good money in a month or two and then certainly get a good pc :)
<nuvolari> o/ hello's 
<Cantide> afternoon~
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilo, bduk1, Cantide 
<Kilos> well if you make lotsa bucks i can build you a custom box
<nuvolari> and mazal 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nuvolari> and magespawn 
<magespawn> good morning
<Cantide> i've been checking out the stuff here... might buy some cool parts online
<nuvolari> morning!
<Cantide> afternoon nuvolari :p
 * Kilos forgot you in korea
<Cantide> '-';;;
<Cantide> that's why i've been so scarce lately
<magespawn> how is it going there Cantide ?
<Cantide> quite well :)
<Cantide> but working like a slave
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> as long as they pay good all is well
<Kilos> how can it be slaving teaching peeps english
<Kilos> ??
<Cantide> i have 2 jobs
<Cantide> and the hours suck
<Cantide> wake up at 05:30 am and get home at 22:15 pm every day
<Kilos> what is the second one?
<Cantide> check out bandisoft.com
<Cantide> i just started there, so i haven't done much work for them yet
<Cantide> but i'll be doing the English forum admin, checking the English on their programs' UIs
<Cantide> and checking the English on  their websites
<Kilos> cool
<Cantide> and some other small tasks such as writing program descriptions and whatnot
<Cantide> yeah, i do it from home during the day, or from my office at the school where i teach in between classes :p
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> keep it up
<Cantide> and it's like R 5K a month
<Cantide> just for an hour or 2 of my time a day :p
<Kilos> see if you can get super plenamins there
<Cantide> so yeah, money in Korea is good :)
<Kilos> za stopped importing them
<Cantide> plenamins?
<Kilos> best multivit ever made
<Kilos> super plenamins
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> not sure about that
<Cantide> different language means it's tough to find that kind of thing here
<Cantide> my shopping is usually the bare essentials
<Kilos> google them man
<Cantide> i mean finding specific stuff here is hard unless you speak the language
<Kilos> you never get tired when on them
<Cantide> or read it really well and know where to search
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> sounds like drugs :p
<Cantide> i've got to get back to work
<Cantide> gonna swing by the bookstore on my way in
<Cantide> just stopped at my apartment for a rest between shifts :p
<Kilos> they work great , i used them many years ago when doing karate and running
<Kilos> have a good day lad
<Cantide> you, too :p
<Kilos> ty
<Cantide> just 5 more hours of work and then i'm off until Monday :)
<Cantide> see ya~
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> just remember why i prefer 32bit 12.04 t0 64bit. xchat dont have sound alerts on the 64bit
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :-)
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> oh ya :-)
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> Maaz, largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Kilos?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Squirm> now I want
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: largest!
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Squirm> Maaz: yes!
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz: largest!
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz, yes
<Maaz> Well then Kilos Please be patient!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Kilos> vodacom sucks here 42kB/s downloads
<Kilos> but was a free 100m data from somewhere
<inetpro> good evening
<Golynx> Morning inetpro
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi inetpro Golynx Vince-0 
 * Kilos was outside
<Golynx> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> shame i didnt get to help parkerdo last night
<magespawn> later all got to go work 
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> hi Maaz 
<charl_> hi mazal 
<charl_> bah tab fail
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> you ,issed a lekker meet
<Kilos> missed
<Kilos> ho Golynx too
<Golynx> Hey Kilos v2
<Kilos> if someone wants to make lotsa money get design some antistaic stuff for inside pcs
<Kilos> v2?
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> lol like hello version 2 
<Kilos> antistatic
<Golynx> What is that
<Kilos> stops dust collecting
<Kilos> ive seen sprays for tvs
<Golynx> oh ya 
<Kilos> but liquid not good inside a pc
<Kilos> maybe if one removes the heat sinks and sprays them it might work
<Golynx> I used to put a metal arm band with a wire to a metal case on the floor when i worked with electronics
<Golynx> Ya might work
<Kilos> ya thats so you dont carry static
<Golynx> ic's are sesitive stuff
<Golynx> sensitive*
<Kilos> yeah always good to earth yourself before touching them
<Golynx> wish my room was as clean as where they make those silicon chips
<Kilos> or build drives or formula one engines
<Kilos> i got a corrupt bell.ogg file
<Golynx> haha ya , they will be driven dirty anyway
<Kilos> sounds like tv off channel
<Kilos> ya but in the engine and gearbox they are assembled in clinically clean rooms
<Kilos> same as pc hdd's
<Golynx> Ya when you want maximum performance, all parts must be clean to the micron
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi superfly
<Golynx> hi drussell
<drussell> hey Golynx 
 * Kilos waves across the water to drussell 
<Golynx> cool twitter profile avatar superfly
<Kilos> you tweet?
<Kilos> follow @ubuntuza
<Golynx> nope saw on google
<Kilos> ah
<Golynx> forgot my twitter name and passw years ago
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi maiatoday
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> Kilos: i was there
<psyatw> hi charl_
<Kilos> oh
<charl_> hi superfly, Golynx, psyatw
<superfly> hi charl_
<psyatw> charl_, I´ve got a new job doing 2nd line Windows/Linux support starting in March
<psyatw> hi Golynx
<Golynx> hi charl_ and psyatw
<charl_> psyatw: congrats! is that in NL or PL?
<psyatw> charl_, still in PL, but I´ll earn more money as well
<psyatw> thanks
<psyatw> at Atos
<charl_> psyatw: nice man, that's awesome :)
<psyatw> charl_, yeah :)
<psyatw> and I believe they´ll have more opportunities for me in the future as well
<psyatw> I already said I wanted to get certified for RHCE and OCA among others
<psyatw> and maybe also the Java Developer program
<charl_> ah, oracle database?
<psyatw> yes
<charl_> we use oracle here, can't say i get very happy from it
<psyatw> my uncle is OCP (Oracle Certified Professional)
<Kilos> nice psyatw 
<charl_> i think there are good job opportunities in that area though
<charl_> SAP too actually
<charl_> businessobjects for example
<psyatw> charl_, yes, that´s what I think too
<charl_> actually BO's ETL aspect is really cool
<psyatw> Kilos, yeah, thanks
<charl_> we use that too
<psyatw> hmm, I should look into that later then
<psyatw> but you know what is also important?
<charl_> BODI (business objects data integrator)
<psyatw> I could continue my studies now, maybe through Open Universiteit
<charl_> yes! very nice
<Kilos> cool
<psyatw> that was the reason I started looking for jobs in the first place in the Netherlands but they didn´t have anything, not even manual jobs ...
<charl_> the job market here is looking terrible right now
<psyatw> so I ended up applying here in Poland
<psyatw> yeah
<charl_> i thought maybe it's just me but i had really bad luck while applying last year
<psyatw> I´ve actually told my sister to apply in Poland
<charl_> i sent out like 5 applications and only received 1 offer which i didn't want
<psyatw> and I could help her out financially as well
<psyatw> yeah, terrible indeed
<charl_> but fortunately i got an extension on my current contract so i'm good for another year
<charl_> realistically i will not immigrate to poland any time soon but i wonder what the job market is like in germany
<charl_> i hear positive things but you always hear this and that...
<psyatw> well, actually jobs are being moved from France and Germany to Poland as well now
<psyatw> in my new job I will be speaking English and German to people
<charl_> well that's my thing, my english and german are not perfect but i can manage
<charl_> polish on the other end... i'm not even starting on it :)
<psyatw> hahaha
<psyatw> yeah
<psyatw> I had an assessment of my levels of English and German
<psyatw> I had to speak to some teacher from the language school for 15 minutes for each language
<psyatw> and then the IT guy also interviewed me in German
<psyatw> so you couldn´t fake it until you make it
<charl_> my only problem is i don't really understand the north/east germans very well, their accent throws me off
<charl_> i don't have much of a problem with the bavarians though
<charl_> or the swiss i find generally quite easy to follow
<psyatw> oh, I see
<psyatw> well, swiss german sounds like some twisted version of dutch
<charl_> exactly
<charl_> their accent is more like our accent
<charl_> they also have that "g" that we have, they even step it up and pronounce a "k" like that
<psyatw> yeah
<charl_> it's quite funny when they say "gartoffel" instead of "kartoffel" lol
<charl_> i was like "sorry what?"
<psyatw> I didn´t have too much trouble in Hamburg or Flensburg, but I had 5 years of German in school and took my final exam in it as well
<psyatw> I can see how that can confuse indeed
<psyatw> confuse you*
<charl_> lol
<charl_> ok back to work... ttyl all
<psyatw> ttyl
<magespawn> afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<magespawn> hi psyatw Kilos 
<somaunn> hi Guys
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> hi nuvolari
<somaunn> hi inetpro
<somaunn> hi Squirm
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> Kilos: please what's new on the desk
<Squirm> hey somaunn 
<somaunn> i'm looking for method to write a script for users on my network
<somaunn> a registry script to be applied on windows machines
<ThatGraemeGuy> um
<ThatGraemeGuy> I think you might have the wrong channel :-)
<somaunn> ThatGraemeGuy: hi 
<somaunn> ThatGraemeGuy: i know it's Ubuntu/linux channel but still the most skilled guys are here and not in another place
<ThatGraemeGuy> sometimes flattery won't get you anywhere :-)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> somaunn, do you know the script you want to write but need a tool to write it in?
<somaunn> Kilos: tool i will use gedit
<Kilos> so what do you want to know then?
<Kilos> whats wrong with the win machines registries
<Kilos> or do you want to make something go wrong with them?
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can usually just leave them be, and something will eventually go wrong :-)
<Kilos> yeah. ccleaner fixes them lekker and its free
<Squirm> somaunn: you'll have to look at something like group policies
<Squirm> otherwise write the registry entries to a file and put it in a directory all have access to. They will have to run it manually.
<somaunn> Squirm: thanks a lot
<charl_> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi charl
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> did you know about the ubuntu font family http://font.ubuntu.com/
<charl_> they even have their own license
<charl_> you can use them on the web too, they are all on google fonts
<Kilos> my pc already full of fonts
<charl_> just interesting to me
<charl_> i don't actually plan on using them
<Kilos> and all i use is that utf8 or something
<charl_> that is encoding, not a font
<Kilos> whatever i do text only basically
<Kilos> to change the text size i go to fonts
<charl_> i think you're talkig about font styling, i'm talking about the actual fonts themselves
<Kilos> i dont know what that is then
<Kilos> i remember i had to accept some ms fonts for something
<Kilos> tt something
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> toods mage
<Kilos> grerr
<Private_User> hello all
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> Hi Kilos, sorry, I forgot about the meeting yesterday
<Kilos> np
<Private_User> btw I went to the http://ubuntu-za.org/ web page and I get errors
<Private_User> is it only me or is there an issue with the webpage?
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> what errors ? it opens fine here
<Private_User> ok where can I paste the screenshot of what I get so you can view it?
<Kilos> sjoe i dunno where you paste them
<Kilos> imageshack or something
<Kilos> have you cleaned out your buntu pc yet?
<Kilos> and does dropbox do images?
<Private_User> nope not yet
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> is that laziness or busyness
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> btw I have a Toshiba laptop here which was used by my sis and she spilled soup on the keyboard and now many of the keys do not work. Any ideas from the guys here what I could use to clean if I do not have alcohol or is it damage and needs to be replaced?
<Private_User> well a bit of both Kilos :D
<charl_> whow talk about errors... that is a huge list
<charl_> Private_User: that's impossible to know but using anything other than alcohol you risk damaging it further
<Kilos> get servisol from a radio shop
<Kilos> or
<Squirm> Private_User: you can actually get each key off to clean it, but with a laptop it's a mission
<Squirm> distilled water would probably work
<Kilos> spanjaadt lubricating switch cleaner it half the price and just as good
<Squirm> or something like clear meths
<Kilos> no water near there or alcahol
<Squirm> Kilos: distilled water
<Kilos> no
<Squirm> yes :/
<charl_> i really do not think the water being distilled makes it better
<charl_> and how are you gonna get soup off with water
<charl_> you're just going to spread the dirt around
<Kilos> them switch cleaners clean remove mess and protect electronic circuitry
<charl_> do you want *lubricating* switch cleaner though?
<Squirm> distilled water isn't a good conductor, if it conducts at all. Besides, if the laptop keyboard is unplugged/completely powerless, as long as it dries it should be find
<charl_> that sounds terrible to me
<Squirm> s/find/fine
<charl_> Squirm: that is crazy because the minute it gets in touch with the mess on the keyboard it turns conductive again
<charl_> Squirm: that makes no sense whatsoever
<Squirm> charl_: ok
<Squirm> but if there's no electricity to the keyboard, there is nothing to conduct
<charl_> no, that's not the reason you don't want to use water
<Squirm> you can actually stick your desktop keyboard into a cold dishwasher. As long as it's bone dry before oyu connect it
<charl_> the reason you don't want to use water is because it doesn't clean the mess up
<Private_User> the laptop is a Toshiba Satellite C660-1E3
<Squirm> charl_: ok
<charl_> and i'm sorry kilos but to use lubricating switch cleaner sounds just as bad
<charl_> you don't want lubricant in under your keyboard
<Kilos> nope it works kiff on keys
<charl_> alcohol is powerful for cleaning, doesn't conduct electricity, and disappears into the air quickly
<Kilos> it doesnt leave a layer of oil there
<charl_> ah ok
<Squirm> Kilos: then how is it lubricating?
<charl_> yes that's what i also want to know
<Kilos> lookup spanjaardt lubricating switch cleaner
<Squirm> Lubricates and cleans all electrical sliding
<Squirm> switches and contacts
<Kilos> of off knops on radios that get scratchy when moved also get fixed with it
<Squirm> so it'll go under the keys
<Kilos> ive cleaned everything on pcs with it
<Squirm> I'd only use it to clean moving parts
<Kilos> thats the plan to get it under the keys'
<Kilos> you prefer coffee there?
<Private_User> what about methlyted spirits?
<charl_> Private_User: yes!
<charl_> Private_User: rubbing alcohol, a.k.a. methylated spirits
<Squirm> I've used clear meths to clean circuit boards before
<charl_> oh sorry it turns out there is a difference between rubbing alcohol and methylated spirits
<Kilos> nope spirits removed the coating over all the board then corrosion sets in
<Squirm> I used it to remove corrosion :P
<Kilos> we used to use pure alcohol to remove flux after soldering on boards in the gpo
<charl_> hmmm
<Private_User> ok cool thanks charl_ but now I have tried that and it worked with some keys, how I did it was remove the whole keyboard from the laptop, then remove the keys that do not work I used an ear bud to swab the area around the key
<Private_User> I am wondering if I need to go below but not sure how to get the liquid there or should I just soak the keyboard?
<charl_> ooh that's a tricky one
<Kilos> we can argue all day
<Squirm> http://www.instructables.com/id/Clean-Your-Sticky-Laptop-Keyboard/?ALLSTEPS
<Squirm> :P
<charl_> ah there you go
<charl_> rubbing alcohol !
<charl_> thanks Squirm :)
<Squirm> ^^
<Squirm> step by step how to
<charl_> methylated spirits is just a more disgustig alternative that will leave you light-headed due to the poisonous compounds in it
<charl_> so try and stay away from that and get regular rubbing alcohol
<Kilos> you get spanjaard without the lube in too just like servisol
<Kilos> google servisol switch cleaner
<Squirm> charl_: the word poisonous can be up for debate too ;)
<charl_> it says that on the wikipedia, don't look at me :P
<Squirm> :P
<charl_> before a few mins ago i didn't even know the difference
<Squirm> dinner time
<charl_> ciao all
<Kilos> you dont drink the stuff
<Private_User> thanks Squirm, thats more or less what I did but wondering now if I need to go deeper like between the rubber button part and the actual circuit that it comes into contact with
<Private_User> or am I screwed and need to buy a new keyboard
<Private_User> ?
<theblazehen> evening
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> How's it going with all of you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Private_User> evening theblazehen 
<theblazehen> good and you Kilos ?
<Golynx> Evening people
<Kilos> good ty theblazehen hi Golynx 
<theblazehen> hey Golynx 
<Private_User> Evening Golynx 
<theblazehen> Private_User, been raining there by you?
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> hi superfly http://ubuntu-za.org/ is sick
<Kilos> oh wasnt it moved
<Kilos> someone said something about moving it the other day
<Kilos> inetpro, fix it
 * Kilos ducks
<theblazehen> Kilos, whats broken? the site?
<Kilos> ya
<theblazehen> kk
<theblazehen> :w
<Golynx> oh my , that sites not looking good. Kinda the same like an electrician always have broken lightbulbs at his house lol
<Kilos> strict warning: Non-static method SimplePie_Misc::parse_url() should not be called statically, assuming $this from incompatible context in /srv/www.ubuntu-za.org/sites/all/modules/gcal_events/simplepie.inc on line 8926
<theblazehen> oops..
<theblazehen> lolPHP
<theblazehen> And WTF? 8926+ lines ?!
<Kilos> ya
<Golynx> That would be a php framework with so many lines
<theblazehen> Golynx, yeah, I know
<theblazehen> But why not multiple files though?!
<Private_User> btw what do I get when I register on the site?
<Kilos> lolipops
<Kilos> you become a tart of the za community
<Kilos> part
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> I mean like to I get access to more ZA resources and can become "officially" part of the ubuntu-za community?
<Kilos> ya
<Private_User> ok thanks Kilos
<Kilos> im not sure wassup there. hang tight and someone will let us know
<Private_User> LOL @ becoming a tart of the za community
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> typo
<theblazehen> yeah, tasty lol
<Golynx> Thats what happens when dev's rush to get things done, the easiest solution is chosen first
<Kilos> dunno how that happened p + t  are far apart
<Private_User> lol
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> must be a short in the finger controller
<Golynx> atleast its beyong f 
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> beyond*
<Kilos> its the controller between the ears that slips up at times
<theblazehen> Kilos, lol, yeah
<Golynx> A good upgrade usually fixes that = sleep :) 
<Private_User> you mean a PLBCK or PLBKC error
<Kilos> huh?
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> i dunno these letter things
<Private_User> Problem Lies Between Chair & Keyboard or Problem Lies Between Keyboard & Chair
<Kilos> i know wtf because its ugly
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> ya one of those
<Kilos> and i look at each key i type
<Kilos> with one eye
<Kilos> tried touch typing but that is impossible
<Private_User> you know I have been working with computers for so long but I still find it difficult to do that as well
<Kilos> cpu cant compute anf fingers dont bent in them funny angles
<theblazehen> Kilos, yeah, I can only do certain amount of characters 
<Kilos> s/anf/and
<theblazehen> But not prooper way
<theblazehen> Try DVORAK keyboard maybe?
<Golynx> Woman are the best at touch typing. Their brains works overtime all the time :)
<Kilos> nope this one hard enough
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Kilos, lol
<theblazehen> I find dvorak easier
<theblazehen> just need blank keyboard
<Kilos> i even miss the enter key often and hit shift
<Kilos> or \
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> adds to the fun
<theblazehen> Had same propblem on old KB
<Private_User> DVORAK Keyboard?
<Kilos> programmers kb
<Kilos> Maaz, google CV
<Maaz> Kilos: "Curriculum vitae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curriculum_vitae :: "CV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CV :: "Curriculum Vitae Samples - Job Searching - About.com" http://jobsearch.about.com/od/cvsamples/a/blsamplecv.htm :: "Purdue OWL: Writing the Curriculum Vitae"
<Maaz> https://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/641/01/ :: "How to write a successful CV - University of Kent" http:/…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maa google DVORAK Keyboard
<Kilos> ai!
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> Maaz, google DVORAK Keyboard
<Maaz> Kilos: "Dvorak Simplified Keyboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard :: "Introducing the Dvorak Keyboard" http://dvorak.mwbrooks.com/ :: "The Dvorak Keyboard - MIT" http://www.mit.edu/~jcb/Dvorak/ :: "Amazon.com: Dvorak Keyboard: The Ergonomically Designed ..." http://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Keyboard-
<Maaz> Ergonomically-Designed-American/sim/0935309101/2 :: "What is Dvorak keyboard? - A Word Definition …
<Private_User> if I had to change to that keyboard I will become a total newbie at computers with the time it would take me to type out stuff
<theblazehen> Private_User, it gets better :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its a choice when you install ubuntu
<Private_User> hey guys btw I was wondering why don't we have an off-topic channel as well where we can talk about anything and everything which may not be ubuntu or ICT related?
<Private_User> then we can start talking a little nonsense when we are all bored or have nothing to do or maybe even trying to procrastinate a bit ;)
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> nah just wondering unless the peeps in ZA are cool enough to allow a little off topic discussion here
<Kilos> we do everything ubuntu here
<Kilos> ubuntu-health ubuntu-farming etc
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> we also have an afrikaans channel
<Kilos> #ubuntu-afr
<Kilos> and my channel for helping windows peeps
<Private_User> seriously, let me check the #ubuntu-afr
<Kilos> very quiet
<Private_User> theres like almost nobody there
<Kilos> ya we used to chat there when this channel was busy helping someone sort a prob
<Kilos> we helped some peeps learn afrikaans there too
<Kilos> smile and a yank
<Private_User> ok cool stuff
<Kilos> yeah we not just pretty faces
<Golynx> It will be great if people can just go to a store, and get a stable ubuntu dvd, with almost everything added in. Then just pop it in their pc's. But thats not possible i guess :/
<Kilos> nope you will always have to update/upgrade
<Private_User> not impossible I would think but maybe go into a store and they make it for you as you wait perhaps?
<Golynx> And need specific drivers 
<Golynx> Private_User you have to take your pc with you then lol
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> the prob then is you pay that store IT prices
<Kilos> 500 bucks an hour or something
<Private_User> http://www.freedomtoaster.org/
<Private_User> I wonder if you have to pay for that machine to have it installed and setup at a specific location? but I guess thats one way to go
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> free
<Kilos> you take cd or dvd with you
<Private_User> I mean the actual "toaster"
<Kilos> there are lots of them around the country
<Private_User> if you wanna set it up at your shop or something
<Kilos> mostly varsties
<Kilos> and csir etc
<Kilos> i dunno
<Private_User> if I knew that existed I would have got this ubuntu sooner since my issue of getting it was bandwidth usage
<Kilos> i went once when i just started, think it was all netbook remixes
<Kilos> would be ok now but then i was still super doff
<Private_User> nope not doff dude, just a newbie and a learner
<Kilos> that too ya
<Kilos> lol you shoulda seen me back then
<theblazehen> hey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> wow that was fast theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi there neelsie
<theblazehen> hehe yeah :)
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<Golynx> haha a newbie always got a special kinda look 
<Golynx> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hi Golynx 
<nlsthzn> yup I am pretty new 
<nlsthzn> well pretty
<nlsthzn> ;)
<Kilos> joined the list for help and didnt get anywhere because they gave commands without the sudo in and nothing worked
<nlsthzn> hooked up a 32" TV for a screen... I think it might be a bit to much
 * nlsthzn goes for dinner
<Kilos> then the fly explained to me how to get here
<nlsthzn> bbl
<Kilos> enjoy
<Golynx> Kilos , what is the average of woman to men in the channel ?
<Kilos> 100/0
<Kilos> sometimes maia is here and mrs fly
<theblazehen> Kilos, lol, thought so :)
<theblazehen> well 31/0
<Kilos> oh and smilyborg
<theblazehen> Kilos, hey, was maia at SFD last year?
<Golynx> oh their is a queen fly aswell
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> oh ya and grubs
<Kilos> larvae
<Kilos> baby flies
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> nlsthzn whats this human's gender, the "pretty" comment confused me lol
<Private_User> lol @ Kilos
<Kilos> he is married too with big daughter
<Kilos> dunno if there are more
<Kilos> he is in the UAE
<Kilos> living on dates and camel milk
<Golynx> oh sounds good, camel milk :p
<Golynx> Since camels are mostly in the desert, their milk must be more sour than cow milk. Will have to try that
<theblazehen> Golynx, sour milk? no thanks..
<Golynx> theblazehen lol , you will beg to differ if you find yourself stranded in the desert with a fresh glass of camel milk on top of a dune calling you 
<theblazehen> Golynx, well sure
<Golynx> lol, cow milk's the best :)
<Kilos> wb somaunn 
<Golynx> hey somaunn
<Squirm> Private_User: with regards to your message to me, you're just going to have to try that first. See if it helps.
<somaunn> hi Golynx
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> was really busy
<somaunn> ektik day today
<inetpro> superfly: I think if you remove that outdated calendar from the site everything should be fine again
<Kilos> did you win, thats what is important
<inetpro> Kilos: me?
<inetpro> with what?
<Kilos> hi inetpro ya fix our site or tell us where it moved to
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-za.org/
<inetpro> Kilos: think it was tunbleweed who moved it to the new server
<Kilos> oh ya 
<Kilos> then we need the new link
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> whats the good of a site that dont work
<Kilos> and you gotta change the topic too then
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> why change it?
<Kilos> go see
<Kilos> the site is horribly broken
<inetpro> just one simple error that gets repeated
<inetpro> nothing that the fly can't fix
<inetpro> just needs to spend a few minutes of time
<inetpro> could also be as simple as installing a missing library
<nlsthzn> Golynx, was trying to say I am not new only pretty ;)
<inetpro> Kilos: everything else is still working fine
<Golynx> ah yes ,good nlsthzn :)
<Golynx> hi inetpro
<inetpro> Golynx: hi
<Kilos> oh ty inetpro 
<Kilos> take a break then if you cant fix it
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> you guys can all help googling for a solution
<Kilos> you need clever peeps for that man
<Kilos> like you and nlsthzn and flyand weed
<Kilos> Maaz, google our site is sick
<Maaz> Kilos: "Altitude Sickness-Topic Overview - WebMD" http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/altitude-sickness-topic-overview :: "Sickweather" http://www.sickweather.com/ :: "Website turns sick kids into superheroes - USA Today" http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/12/27/website-turns-sick-children-into-superheroes/4216687/ :: "Site turns sick kids into
<Maaz> superheroes | Cincinnati.com | cincinnati.com" http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20131226/NEWS/31…
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> whoever chose to use that php framework for the site must go dig in and fix it :)
<inetpro> Golynx: it is drupal
<Kilos> no dont be cheeky
<Kilos> ask whoever to please fix it when he has a chance
<inetpro> this is what often happens when you migrate an old site to a new server with a later version of OS, software and libraries
<Golynx> ya true inetpro
<inetpro> can be very painful
<Golynx> Should take at most 30minutes to fix
<Kilos> hmm...
 * nlsthzn hooked PC up to 32" TV... it is a new experience... not sure if good or not ;p
<Kilos> lotsa head movement
<nlsthzn> yup :p
<Kilos> sit far back
<nlsthzn> cause it is on the desk and to damn close
<Kilos> lol
<somaunn> hi nlsthzn
<somaunn> good thing 
<Kilos> turn your glasses around so they minimise
<somaunn> how do you feel it now
<somaunn> nlsthzn: i persolany run my PC on x2 32" LED Samsung
<somaunn> TV
<somaunn> it's leker
<nlsthzn> epic
<nlsthzn> now that I put the sharpness to 0 the text looks very good 
<Private_User> nlsthzn: mount it on the wall then you have even more desktop space
<Golynx> you need bigger fonts lol
<somaunn> Golynx: i've seen peoples runing windows machine with big big screen
<somaunn> so what i did is that i bought myself x2 LED TV 32" and plugged to my PC with a dual out graphic card Nvidia
<nlsthzn> I suspect this is a temporary arrangement , now my wife has more motivation to actually use the TV :p
<somaunn> i can run terminal on one (big big terminal) and normal desktop on the second monitor
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I can only imagine why one would need such a big terminal :p
<nlsthzn> and the fonts are bigger on this screen as it is the same resolution than my older smaller screen
<somaunn> i feel exited everytime i type a command in there
<Golynx> ah auto fit pixel dimentions
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> leave some room for the tv too :)
<nlsthzn> I guys it makes compiling new software an epic event
<theblazehen> inetpro, which OS it host on? Ubuntu?
<theblazehen> knwo 13.x fucked up some PHP functions
<nlsthzn> good night all... time for sleepy
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<Golynx> Frogfoot Networks in Capetown hosts the site. Never heard of them though 
<Golynx> i mean Verio Web Hosting (SME)
<theblazehen> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi theblazehen 
<Golynx> hi psydroid
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> night Kilos 
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-30
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<nuvolari> o/ more oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hallo mazal 
<Kilos> more nuvolari 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<bduk1> Morning everybody
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Vince-0> its Turdsday
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Good morning uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> all well?
<Kilos> kinda but funny on off stuffs
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> i find when i shutdown the os the pc keeps running then no buttons work but if i tip pc on its side it switches off
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> that is very weird
<Kilos> so somewhere there is some connection not good
<Kilos> yeah but im mastering it
<nlsthzn> I would recommend re-checking all the connections
<Kilos> i have a coupla times
<Kilos> exciting
<Kilos> i love troubleshooting
<Kilos> more fun than when everything just works
<nlsthzn> sure if you don't have anything else of importance to do
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i found the prob with the power on button
<Kilos> they have the connectors shown wrong according to other gigabyte boards
<Kilos> power and reset swopped around
<Kilos> i agree, if you have work to do as well then its too much to go the troubleshooting route as well
<nlsthzn> well that isn't a gigbyte board... the schematics for it is available online if I recall
<Kilos> ag man ecs
<Kilos> sorry
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> i have 2 scrap ones here
<Kilos> one ian bought as new in the box with books and all but cpu mounting points were scratched broken with a screwdriver
<Kilos> peeps are evil
<Kilos> hows things buy you nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> by
<nlsthzn> ok thanks uncle Kilos ... went to the first mall built here a few hours ago... it is ok, not many things open yet
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> za full of malls
<nlsthzn> even a new one in Secunda...
<nlsthzn> lots of malls here in the big cities too... worlds biggest in Dubai
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> and the mall with a built in ice ski
<nlsthzn> go and play in the snow in the deser 
<nlsthzn> *desert
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i just gonna reboot to set the bios clock
<Kilos> inetpro, ek dink die weer sukkel. eks seker dit is op soek na elders. hulle se mos altyd dit reen elders
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> busy in training today
<Kilos> nice
<magespawn> learning new systems
<Kilos> good
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> what kind of systems?
<magespawn> semper
<magespawn> hotel management software
<psyatw> I´ve never heard of that, but I hope it´s an interesting training
<magespawn> bit boring, i just have to learn it so that when the users need supppoert
<magespawn> struggling a bit here, i need sleep
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<Golynx> ai! system failure :(
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> what did you break
<Golynx> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> root filesystem ownerships
<Kilos> what are you doing in there?
<smile> ?yhw ,tuptuo eht gnisreveR
<smile> :p
<Kilos> is that japanese?
<smile> No, it's reversed output :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you messing my brain man
<smile> :D
 * smile hugs Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> help Golynx rather and remember he is a noob
<Golynx> I just wanted to change the permission on an apache php folder.  I went to that folder with cd /var/www/folder , then did sudo chown www-data /var/www/folder . Next thing i saw when i pressed enter was it was changing / directory to www-data user :(
<Golynx> hi smile
<Kilos> so no heavy stuff
<smile> hi Golynx :)
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<smile> Golynx: yes, because you said the new owner must be www-data user? :D
<Golynx> Now i got no root access because root user is not allowed to read/write anymore
<Kilos> you gotta be careful of chown
<Golynx> I never told it to chown the root directory :/
<smile> Oh :(
<smile> recovery mode? :)
<Kilos> but why go to that folder and chown from there
<Kilos> you want root to chown the folder
<Golynx> I rebooted in recovery mode , then did mount -rw -o remount /  .It changed the root directories owners to root again, but other users where root never was is allowed in certain files ,like bluetooth dont use root it use another user , now network dont work 
<smile> :(
<Golynx> I'm i live cd now 
<Golynx> I'm used to setting permissions like that Kilos
<Kilos> save everything to somewhere
<Golynx> vi chmod
<Kilos> those things are dangerous to play with if you arent 100% sure what you are doing
<Golynx> I'm waiting for  dvd from town, my sister wont let me use her phone to transfer to card again
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Golynx> hi charl_
<Kilos> help Golynx get root permissions back to root again
<Golynx> I will reinstall ubuntu again tonight
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> what? root permissions back to root?
<Kilos> I just wanted to change the permission on an apache php folder.  I went to that folder with cd /var/www/folder , then did sudo chown www-data /var/www/folder . Next thing i saw when i pressed enter was it was changing / directory to www-data user :(
<Golynx> They are back to root Kilos, just root has overridden some other users like network use different users to access the network and bluetooth
<Kilos> there is some way of sorting that
<Kilos> all above me though
<charl_> weird
<charl_> you people are just skrewing around here now
<Golynx> Was it a bug in the dvd ?
<Kilos> all i chown now are externals and maybe /home/and the file that needs it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> only the file on its own
<charl_> Maaz is best maid
<Golynx> I never mess with / though
<Kilos> bug in what dvd?
<Golynx> remastersys
<Kilos> the bug is in your hands
<Kilos> not the dvd
<Kilos> dvd dont chown stuff
<Golynx> I mean errors it can cause in the os
<Kilos> no dvd fine
<Kilos> never had a faulty remastersys dvd yet
<Golynx> ok fine
<smile> brb :)
<Kilos> so what is needed to be controlled from user that root controls now
<Kilos> network
<charl_> in dutch what you people are doing is called an "epische kloterij"
<charl_> i will rather not translate it
<Golynx> I've put 334MB of Archive stuff in a backups folder. Can i install the drivers from there and all other programs i downloaded before including Xfce ?
<charl_> hi smile 1
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> ya but with gdebi
<Kilos> try reinstalling them from synaptic
<Kilos> the things that root has stolen control of now
<Golynx> That will wana download it again
<smile> hi charl_ :)
<smile> fine! :D
<charl_> long time no speak to, how's life
<smile> charl_: I just managed to get my tabs vertical in ChatZilla :)
<charl_> you going to fosdem?
<smile> that allows many more tabs to be open at the same time = channels / users :)
<Kilos> did you empty your archives?
<smile> No :) I'm not going, are you?
<charl_> ah, i don't really know chatzilla, i use irssi
<charl_> i'm not sure, i would like to go but i just don't feel like sitting on the train
<charl_> for me coming from the east it's hours and hours before i end up in brussel
<Golynx> Nope just copied from terminal
<charl_> and there also seems to be a lot of people going, they say 5K+
<Kilos> then they must still be there so you can reinstall from synaptic without it downloading
<charl_> wb smile 
<smile> thank you :)
<smile> charl_: I was installing https://github.com/hagabaka/chatzilla-plugins/tree/master/channel-tree
<smile> And I just found the way to option to set it on the right :)
<Golynx> I dont understand Kilos, i was planning to Erase the disk from live cd and reinstall ubuntu, so i can get back the correct ownerships for directories and files
<charl_> smile: nice :)
<charl_> can you alt+1,2,3 etc to change between tabs?
<charl_> that's the one feature i love about irssi, i prefer keyboard navigation
<smile> Golynx: good plan ;)
<smile> charl_: yes, but it works strangely :p
<Golynx> How will that bring back the correct ownerships Kilos , if i reinstalled the programs?
<Kilos> im hoping synaptic will sort it
<smile> since it uses the order of auto-joined channels, instead of A-Z
<smile> I will now sort my auto-join channels A-Z
<charl_> smile: ooh no that's not so handy
<charl_> yeah good idea
<smile> charl_: then it'll work ;)
<Golynx> :/ i dunno about that 
<charl_> i am busy playing with semplice now
<charl_> a very nice openbox-based debian derivative
<Golynx> There is no programs downloaded in Archives that controls the bluetooth and network for example, they are already default in ubuntu
<Golynx> And their permissions are already compromized, no way to reinstall them without reinstalling the entire os
<smile> brb, again :D
<Kilos> charl_, smile help Golynx please
<smile> it won't bring back the correct ownerships :) just reinstall, will save you a lot of headaches
<smile> ;)
<smile> back :)
<Golynx> So thats my only option now. Reinstall ubuntu and then install the drivers and other software from the backup i made of the Archives
<smile> charl_: it now works
<smile> It's not your only, but it's probably your best :)
<Kilos> Golynx, 
<Kilos> do you have a dvd there
<Kilos> remastersys it
<smile> Kilos: won't that take the bad ownerships with it? :p
<Golynx> I will tonight Kilos
<Kilos> or just make sure you have the whole archives saved
<Golynx> ai, i used to just restore win7 to a previous date , funny ubuntu dont have that
<Kilos> if you use the backup option it might i dunno but there is an iso option that doesnt do a full backup of what you have working like settings
<Golynx> Yes i have about 330MB of programs in the Archives i put that with my other backedup data
<Kilos> so min
<Kilos> i have 9.5g
<Kilos> do you know that path to the backup?
<Kilos> if so do sudo rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ /path to backup/
<Golynx> Will have to do the remastersys thing when the system is healthy again
<Kilos> that will sort whats not already in the saved archives
<Kilos> mainly you need all the xubuntu-desktop and its dependancies saved for sure
<Kilos> and all the updated packages
<Kilos> wb psy
<charl_> hi sorry, was busy organising a new office
<charl_> smile: ah great
<psyatw> hi charl_
<psyatw> hi smile
<psyatw> ty Kilos
<charl_> Kilos: you people are making an epic mess with that remastersys
<charl_> psyatw: hi there!
<Kilos> why charl_ 
<Kilos> have you used it
<charl_> Kilos: remastersys is a tool for people who want to do mass-rollouts on corporate desktops or people who want to create specialist derivatives like security, privacy, etc
<Kilos> i can do a clean install and only need 40m to get fully updated/upgraded
<Golynx> hmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> um
<ThatGraemeGuy> its hardly a clean install, just a backup of your existing setup
<charl_> yeah exactly
<charl_> not that there is anything wrong with it, the tools are provided and you use them as you see fit
<Kilos> ya that ThatGraemeGuy i mean wipe the drive and install from scratch
<charl_> but i still can't help but think you are making an epic "kloterij" out of this
<Golynx> I will like a backup of my system though. If it breaks i can just reload everything specific to the pc hardware from remastersys
<Kilos> when you can help then make comments
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah guess i'll just stfu then
<charl_> yes me too, i stay far out of this :P
<Golynx> ai
<Kilos> Golynx, when you have everything installed and working properly look at redobackup
<Kilos> ill try fing the link
<Kilos> find
<Golynx> will do Kilos 
<Kilos> http://redobackup.org/features.php
<Kilos> sorry ThatGraemeGuy charl_ 
<Kilos> i use remastersys all the time to install to three pcs and had no probs
<Kilos> didnt wanna be nasty
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't think its good to keep pushing a third-party app on people as a solution, especially when the app isn't even maintained anymore
<ThatGraemeGuy> and that's the last i'll be saying
<Golynx> bbl ty Kilos
<Kilos> good luck gol
<smile> hi psyatw 
<smile> :)
<magespawn> big storm here
<magespawn> hi smile
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi there charl_ 
<smile> hi magespawn :)
<charl_> you installing cool wireless setups?
<charl_> you must make fotos :)
<charl_> *photos
<magespawn> not at the moment, busy getting training on Semper
<magespawn> good idea charl_ 
<charl_> semper? what is that?
<Xethron> hi Kilos
<charl_> hi Xethron 
<magespawn> charl_, hotel management software
<charl_> oh yes, hold on a second
<charl_> i used to know a guy that used to work at semper
<charl_> i forgot his name though
<charl_> hi tinuva 
<charl_> magespawn: afaik they have a development office in george
<magespawn> Noel?
<magespawn> charl_, they guy we are getting trained by Noel?
<charl_> doesn't sound familiar, it was from too long ago
<magespawn> ah well one of those things.
<charl_> oh wait now i remember
<charl_> the guy was called stiaan pretorius
<charl_> but he used to work there a long time ago
<magespawn> just need to scratch the brain a bit
<charl_> work, bbl
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> Maaz, wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<theblazehen> ?
<Kilos> Maaz has quit (Ping timeout: 272 seconds)
<theblazehen> ah
<magespawn> evening all
<theblazehen> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up?
<Kilos> dunno been asleep
<magespawn> had a heavy but short rain storm here
<Kilos> we still hoping
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> what happened
<Kilos> they lowering schumis meds so he can wake up
<Kilos> month in a forced coma
<magespawn> 3g dropped me for awhile there
<magespawn> sounds like a good thing, but i suppose they will only know if everything is okay after he wakes up
<Kilos> yeah they kept him under so the swelling could go down and also do 2 ops
<magespawn> pretty amazing what they can do
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> wb Golynx 
<inetpro> good evening
<Golynx> Kilos i burned my data to a dvd with Xfburn. It said completed. but when i check if there is data on i cant find a way to do that
<Golynx> ty
<Golynx> I mean their is no dvd-rom drive icon anywhere
<Golynx> hi inetpro
<Kilos> can you open it?
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> oh
<Golynx> I insert the dvd and i cant find a way to check it
<Golynx> How does linux do that
<Kilos> must be there somewhere in one of them things in the top panel on the left
<Kilos> like computer ans cdrom etc
<Golynx> Nope no drives mentioned there , not even the HHD
<Kilos> i cant picture what the stuff is in xfce
 * inetpro played with CentOS a bit in the last two days
<inetpro> must say yum is quite nice these days
<Golynx> In unity too i dont see that
<Kilos> thats nice inetpro 
<inetpro> but it's quite clear that Ubuntu server is ahead in the race
<Kilos> in unity a cdrom shows on the launcher panel
<Kilos> thats nice to know
<Kilos> i didnt enjoy centos at all. but mine is old
<Golynx> I didnt see a cdrom on the launcher panel
<Kilos> at the bottom
<Kilos> drag mouse down
<inetpro> for instance it looks like they only started now to use the service command with upstart
<Kilos> remove the office stuff
<Kilos> why do all the server peeps say centos is better
<magespawn> hi inetpro  Golynx 
<Kilos> or redhat anyway
<inetpro> I also don't like how they drop you into root by default
<Golynx> No cdrom icon Kilos
<inetpro> dangerous
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<Kilos> Golynx, can you see if it was burned
<magespawn> inetpro, i thought was their default way, nothing done by the system for you
<Kilos> like differnt colour on the read surface
<Golynx> Thats what i wana see Kilos, but i cant find the cdrom drive anywhere
<Kilos> look on the dvd itself
<Golynx> huh? dvd itself ?
<Kilos> if you put the remaster dvd in does that show up
<Kilos> ya you can normally see when data is burned onto dvds
<inetpro> first thing I missed was byobu, fortunately it's available in the Extra Packages for Enterprise Linux (EPEL)
<Golynx> Do you mean the "Install Custom 12.04" icon on the desktop ?
<Kilos> ya 
<Kilos> see  if that shows
<Kilos> no man
<Golynx> ok lemme check that
<Kilos> if you put that dvd in dont you see it anywhere
<magespawn> Kilos, looks like not
<Kilos> excuse me magespawn im lost
<magespawn> i also thought centos/red hat was for the professional who would know how to do all they needed
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> your last statement was a sort of question, i took his leaving as the answer
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i think he was on the live dvd
<inetpro> magespawn: it (centos) clearly is very popular
<inetpro> more than 450 nicks in #centos
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> i liked using, if only for the learning curve on how the things are different
<inetpro> but they down't beat #ubuntu with more than 1800 nicks
<inetpro> impossible to follow conversations in busy channels like that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Golynx, ?
<Golynx> Kilos no cd or dvd is picked up by the installed ubuntu. So i guess its the mixed up permissions. The reboot, shutdown and sound dont work aswell
<Kilos> ouch
<Golynx> and network and bluetooth dont work too
<Golynx> So now i'm gona erase the old ubuntu and install the new one
<Kilos> so how did you write the packages to dvd then?
<Golynx> That should fix everything
<Kilos> are you sure that worked?
<Golynx> I chose a data disc on dvd+r
<Golynx> It said completed and dvd was hot when it ejected, so i guess it got put on
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> are you gonna wipe the whole drive
<Golynx> Yes , just like last time
<Kilos> think about making seperate partitions
<Kilos> then you can save you /home in case you need to install again
<Golynx> It will freeze again, but i got a trick . I put the mouse pointer in the window so it stays active that way and keyboard works
<Kilos> you play with dangerous commands
<Golynx> hmm never did that
<Kilos> what will freeze?
<Kilos> and why?
<Golynx> When i install from live cd it usually freeze 
<Golynx> the screen i mean
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> ok good luck then
<Golynx> Dunno about the partition thing though, /home got mixed up ownerships too
<Golynx> ty
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> wait Golynx 
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Golynx> hi psydroid
<Golynx> yes
<Kilos> boot from the dvd then go install then choose other options
<Kilos> then make 30g / partition
<Kilos> 2g swap
<Kilos> 80g /home
<Golynx> lol i wont even wana try that. I'm sure i will mess things up
<Kilos> and the rest you type it by moint point /storage
<Kilos> ok let it do its thing then
<Kilos> good luck
<Golynx> I wana clear the bad filesystems and fix them
<Kilos> ok
<Golynx> ok i will let ubuntu do everything , hope things works 
<Golynx> take care
<Kilos> shame poor kid
<Kilos> i lead him astray
<Kilos> he gonna be like me learn by reinstalling many times
<magespawn> one of the best ways to learn, you have to take the training wheels off some time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shame he killed all his permissions with a chown command
<Kilos> root took everything
<magespawn> wow
<magespawn> that was pretty drastic chown then
<Kilos> yeah he did it from the www.something folder
<Kilos> I just wanted to change the permission on an apache php folder.  I went to that folder with cd /var/www/folder , then did sudo chown www-data /var/www/folder . Next thing i saw when i pressed enter was it was changing / directory to www-data user :(
<Kilos> thats what he did
<magespawn> okay then
<magespawn> i am off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> jy ook inetpro 
 * inetpro likes the #centos irc web page http://wiki.centos.org/irc
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker slaap, maar gaan lees daai bladsy as jy tyd het
<Kilos> ek sal nou gaan kyk, jy moet gaan slaap
<inetpro> nog so 'n rukkie aanlyn
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what bot are they using inetpro ?
<Kilos> clever one
<inetpro> not sure, but there are plenty of bots out there man
<Kilos> tl;dr
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ive done badblocks and fsck -f on the 2TB drive, all shows clear but can only install xp on it
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ive even learned how to install xp on 2 different partitions
<Kilos> inetpro, 
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> you clever, make us a ubuntu-za-social channel for off topics
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> i think thats what you like about them centos peeps
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> no off topic stuff in main channel
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> it's a different ball game
<inetpro> with so many users you can't afford to waste peoples time
<inetpro> would be chaos
<inetpro> in fact I even opened #centos-za so long, in case I decide to use it for the long run
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i cant remember how i made my channel even. member you helped though
<inetpro> you just join a new channel
<inetpro> and then go register it
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> whew 
<inetpro> easier than falling off a tree
<inetpro> before falling off a tree you must first climb up
<Kilos> haha ive jhoined #ubuntu-za-social
<Kilos> joined as well
 * inetpro joined too many channels already, busy closing some 
<Kilos-> modem disconnected
<inetpro> Kilos-: gaan slaap nou oom :-)
<Kilos-> ek of jy? inetpro 
<inetpro> altwee
<Kilos-> mense kwaad my hier
<inetpro> hoekom?
<Kilos-> ek het iets dom gese
<Kilos-> i said if you cant help dont comment
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> when?
<Kilos-> twee mense kwaad gemaak vir my
<Kilos-> today
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos-> 12.49
<Kilos-> ek voel sleg nou
<inetpro> ag nee man, vergeet dit
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> ok komons gaan slaap
<Kilos-> kan more daaroor huil
<inetpro> kan nie sien hoe enigeen kan kwaad word daaroor nie
<inetpro> wat jy gesê het en wat jy gednk het is twee verskillende dinge
<Kilos-> hulle al twee af gegaan
<Kilos-> nee man ek weet remastersys werk
<Kilos-> al is support verby
<Kilos-> op 12.04 werk dit nog goed
<Kilos-> lekker slaap boetie
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight'
<inetpro> lekker slaap
<inetpro> Maaz: ask charl what is a kloterij?
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll ask Charl on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: ask charl_ what is a kloterij?
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll ask charl_ on freenode
<superfly> inetpro: why is the home affairs site so slow? I could swear it's hosted on the other side of the world... :-/
<inetpro> superfly: maybe it is
<inetpro> superfly: look at it with Firebug
<inetpro> and you'll realise why
<superfly> raoul@animal:~$ ping home-affairs.gov.za
<superfly> ping: unknown host home-affairs.gov.za
<superfly> WAT?
 * inetpro is still waiting for everything to load and already it's over 15MB for loading just the home page
<inetpro> ok done... 15.8 MB
<superfly> inetpro: their servers are really really really broken
<inetpro> superfly: their home page contains a ridiculous amount of images
<superfly> 16.5MB
<superfly> wait, wait... it's not get finished
<superfly> already 333 requests
 * inetpro wonders what type of line they must have in order to handle that kind of load
<inetpro> totally out of line
<inetpro> will see if I can find someone to speak to tomorrow
<inetpro> their network is most likely totally over utilised just because of that home page
<inetpro> anyway, me really going to sleep now
<inetpro> good night
<smile> see ya later :
<smile> :)
<smile> good night
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-31
<Symmetria> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> happy friday to you
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos, mazal
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: hi 
<inetpro> btw, those guys were both right yesterday
 * inetpro went to read the thread again
<inetpro> I just don't know what kloterij means
<Kilos> thats why i felt bad i spose
<Kilos> nor me
<Kilos> but not good methinks
<inetpro> anyway, you still get 100% for trying to help
<Kilos> it must mean messup
<Kilos> i asked others to help him but no one did
 * Kilos cries
<inetpro> we're not an official support channel
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<mazal> Morning guys
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: we are all just locked up together on this channel sharing common interests yearning for freedom and belonging, each one with his own unique circumstances and challenges
<inetpro> what we need to try and do is to find and work together towards a common goal 
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> otherwise we'll just loose more users
<Kilos> i really thought this was the za help channel
<Kilos> like when i started everyone helped me
<Kilos> so i been trying to help out because you okes are so busy
<inetpro> which is all fine
<inetpro> but nobody is paid to give support and you can't sue anyone for giving wrong advise
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> advice*
<inetpro> obviously everyone helps where he can
<inetpro> but ultimately the official support is somewhere else
<Kilos> is there an official za report channel?
<Kilos> we are then the za loco
<inetpro> you also pay for official support 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> well i hope i didnt chase those guys away. 
<inetpro> Kilos: there's nothing wrong with helping people, just keep doing it
<Kilos> man i dont know enough
<Kilos> i can only do basic stuff
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<bduk1> Goodmorning Kilos  and everyone
<mazal> Oom Kilos , hou mail dop. Ek het 'n tricky probleem gestuur
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> haha mazal what folder is it and what is the path to it
<mazal> It is an old backup
<Kilos> rsync backup?
<Kilos> or deja dup
<mazal> That one was a manual copy and paste that created it. But now during daily rsync , rsync says it can't read that folder
<mazal> Which causes problems to my whole rsync process
<Kilos> the whole backup folder or just one in it?
<mazal> I don't need that folder at all anymore , but I can't get the thing removed
<mazal> It has a long path with full off empty folders
<Kilos> i would chown it
<mazal> It's NTFS , linux permissions don't work on it
<Kilos> ntfs locked maybe
<mazal> You think I must try delete it in windoze ?
<Kilos> you can but thats no fun
<Kilos> that would be easier though if you have a win machine to use
<mazal> Die werk het baie
<Kilos> i would still try chown that one folder
<Kilos> last resort chown -R
<mazal> k gonna try chown quick , hang on
<Kilos> make sure you have the path right
<Kilos> i actually chowned my whole external so buntu be the boss
<mazal> Owner already correct ( my user )
<mazal> But did chown -R anyway , didn't help
<Golynx> Morning ubuntu-za
<Golynx> hi mazal
<mazal> Morning Golynx 
<Kilos> you cant right click on the folder and remove to trash or tick it and use shift and delete key
<mazal> Doesn't work , already tried
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<mazal> That's when I get the error " Directory not empty "
<Kilos> sjoe mazal 
<Kilos> try renaming it
<mazal> And I even tried with gksudo as well
<Kilos> and make a new folder for your backup
<Golynx> Kilos i'm now in the fresh install of ubuntu. My data and all the Archives programs from the old one was on the dvd. 
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> be careful of chown
<mazal> Can rename it , still can't delete it
<Golynx> Just an issue with gdebi now :/
<Kilos> what Golynx ?
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall gdebi
<Golynx> It does'nt auto detect the dependencies of packages, it only installs the one .deb
<Golynx> It always wana go online for the dependencies
<Kilos> you have your archives on dvd right
<Golynx> Yes
<Kilos> copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> thats where the packages reside
<Golynx> I tried that, but in synaptic nothing shows of those packages being installed
<Kilos> i find it easier to drag drop them to desktop first
<Kilos> then use rsync to put them in archives folder
<Kilos> it wont untill you do sudo apt-get update
<Golynx> Did an update that was only 3MB 
<Kilos> first move all those packages to desktop
<Kilos> forget synaptic for now
<Golynx> ok
<Golynx> I did the "2.1. Installing via the command line" part of this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI. But when i reboot the graphics card is still Unknown
<Kilos> are the packages on desktop?
<Kilos> forget everything else
<Golynx> Yes
<Kilos> ok now in terminal
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av ~/Desktop/folder name/ /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> i hope all packages are in one folder
<Golynx> Should i put all the packages in a folder , not just on the desktop
<Kilos> yes all in one folder, i call mine precise
<Golynx> Ok done
<Kilos> ok then sudo rsync -av ~/Desktop/precise/ /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Golynx> sent 348504797 bytes  received 5968 bytes  19914900.86 bytes/sec
<Golynx> total size is 348487317  speedup is 1.00
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> done?
<Golynx> Its still updating  ,slow net :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> at the end you will see it says reading packages list
<Kilos> thats whats then in /archives/
<Golynx> Fetched 1 622 kB in 3min 23s (7 981 B/s)                                       
<Golynx> Reading package lists... Done
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> first open synaptic and go edit preferences
<magespawn> goo morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Golynx> Btw when installed ubuntu it said "Reinstall Ubuntu" , thats why i see some old settings are still here
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> sorry settings preferences
<magespawn> hi Kilos Golynx 
<Golynx> ok i'm there
<Kilos> under files
<Kilos> tick leave all in cache
<Kilos> then close synaptic
<Kilos> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Golynx> Was already ticked
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> good
<Golynx> that will still ask me Y/n right ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> see how much it wants to download
<Golynx> Need to get 47,9 MB/54,7 MB of archives.
<Kilos> if its lots you didnt save all the packages
<Kilos> can you do it?
<Kilos> it will install lotsa stuff
<Golynx> Stuff i dont need aswell
<Golynx> Not now, only on the 15th Feb
<Kilos> no man 
<Kilos> what dont you need
<Kilos> make a list
<Golynx> gimp,opera , thunderbird kind of stuff
<Kilos> gwibber thunderbird firefox
<Kilos> then do sudo aptitude remove gimp thunderbird and the rest
<Kilos> opera is your browser
<Golynx> No i still want opera and gimp, just dont want them upgraded
<Kilos> remove thunderbird then
<Kilos> its lots of data
<Kilos> just dont remove stuff it needs
<Kilos> ubuntu i mean not thunderbird
<liamT> moaning
<Kilos> hi liamT 
<Golynx> hi liamT
<Golynx> Kilos why is'nt the packages in archives installed
<Kilos> what were they
<Kilos> just your extra apps?
<Kilos> or everything
<Vince-0> Sup!
<Kilos> nother day Vince-0 
<Symmetria> man why are MTN such complete asshats
<Golynx> The one's that were sync'ed there
<Symmetria> they truely dont know what the hell they are doing
<Kilos> ok Golynx open update manager and see what the large downloads are
<Kilos> dont just strat unticking
<Kilos> start
<Kilos> look first
<Kilos> i gotta go let sheep out quick
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> what are the big ones Golynx ?
<Golynx> It says 88,2 MB in update manager
<Kilos> you can untick all thunderbird firefox gwibber
<Kilos> thats because of the kernels too i spose
<Golynx> i see linux kernel headers 3.2 at 38MB and 11 MB 
<Kilos> you dint have them saved for some reason
<Kilos> dont do anything
<Kilos> tell me what else is there
<Kilos> apt-get dont upgrade kernels
<Kilos> look what made up the other 40 m
<Kilos> 47.9m that is
<Golynx> Other smaller things , like unity stuff and printing stuff and nvidia stuff
<Vince-0> Fraaday, Kilos. How's paradise treating you
<Kilos> you dall small?
<Kilos> good ty Vince-0 
<Kilos> and you?
<Golynx> Update manager says 88.2MB
<Kilos> thats with the kernels yes
<Kilos> is everything else small
<Golynx> apt-get dont upgrade kernels , what is it for ?
<Kilos> everything else
<Kilos> the important working stuff
<Golynx> Yes , just the kernels thats big
<Golynx> its 131 updates
<Kilos> sigh then you didnt sync them all before reinstalling
<Kilos> they are all important upgrades
<Kilos> well see if you can still keep working without upgrading them
<Kilos> then on the 15th do them
<Kilos> and after every upgrade do sudo rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ ~/Desktop/precise/
<Kilos> then you lose nothing
<Golynx> I never did an upgrade since i started ubuntu, and everything worked before
<Kilos> you have just installed from the dvd again right?
<Golynx> Yes
<Kilos> so you are back where you first started
<Kilos> remember all the arguments about upgrading
<Kilos> we are back there again
<Golynx> I want the saved packages to be reinstalled again without me downloading them
<Kilos> ok then open the folder on desktop
<Kilos> and right click what you want to install and open with gdebi
<Golynx> and i should remove the stuff there in Archives
<Kilos> no
<Golynx> they serve no perpose without the lock icon on them
<Kilos> if you remove them it will want to download them from scratch
<Kilos> forget the lock icon man
<Golynx> if i install the same package from the desktop thats already in archives but not installed that will conflict
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> you could also open /archives/ and do the same thing
<Kilos> from desktop is just quicker
<Golynx> I try installing with gdebi then it lists the dependencies in Detials, when i click install it wants to get them from the web instead of the folder where they are in 
<Kilos> are you sure they are in there
<Kilos> i dont think so
<Golynx> Kilos ubuntu is downloading stuff now i dont know what
<Golynx> its already at 20 MB 
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Did you previously install stuff from added ppa's ? If so you'll need to add those ppa's again and do apt-get update again first
<Kilos> are you sure all the dependancies were saved in archives?
<Kilos> ty mazal 
<mazal> And it might also be that his apt archives settings was on the default of deleting everything older than 30 days. So when he made the backup some stuff might already been deleted. ( depending on his backup procedures )
<Kilos> i got him to tick leave all packages in archives
<mazal> But how does his 20archive in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d look ? If that is still set to delete older than 30 days won't it still delete it ?
<mazal> Is the first thing I always do is to go change that default to all zeros
<charl_> good morning
<Maaz> charl_: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "ask charl_ what is a kloterij?" 12 hours, 13 minutes and 20 seconds ago
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> hi charl_
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<charl_> how's it going
<charl_> gi Golynx 
<charl_> *hi
<Golynx> mazal there is no extra ppa's in Update manager
<Golynx> hi charl_
<mazal> Golynx, I have a feeling you did backup of archives after some of them was deleted already
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Golynx> I had to disconnect else whatever is downloading will eat all my data
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<mazal> and possibility b is that some packages simply updated after the backup was made. Also very possible.
<Golynx> mazal i erased ubuntu yesterday and installed again
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Kilos> from the time that dvd was made there have been a couple of updates
<mazal> And I would strongly suggest to either a. Backup the apt cache every day , or b. Disable the option that delete archives older than 30 days
<Golynx> When i first installed the dvd the update was 16MB . Now i installed ubuntu again  its 3MB 
<Golynx> I only started using ubuntu 30 days ago i think
<Golynx> I installed Ubuntu-tweak and added its dependencies with it in a folder. Strange that installed.
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> shades of deja vu inetpro ?
<Kilos> mazal, daar is antwoorde op jou pos
<mazal> Het gesien dankie oom. Ek wag net vir die huidige rsync backup om klaar te maak dan gaan ek van dit try. Kannie nou reboot of die drive uittrek nie
<Kilos> laat weet wat werk
<Kilos> daai livecd is n plan dink ek
<Golynx> ai, i have to download everything again. That archives thing dont work
<Golynx> Kilos i'm gona remove the sync'd packages that were put there from desktop. Only installed packages belongs in archives
<Kilos> when you get to your next install dont cry
<mazal> Kilos, I'm gonna try your idea of trying to delete it in Windoze first. I think you onto something with the NTFS lock
<Kilos> ?
<mazal> Daai folder
<Kilos> ek hoop so
<Golynx> It does'nt make sense to have for example, "Abiword" in the archives when its not installed in synaptic
<Kilos> forget making sense
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> those archives when synced will save you lots of data when you need to install again
<Kilos> and the space used is minimal and it dont slow down your pc
<Golynx> hmm , i just wanted to install them offline so i dont have to download them again
<Golynx> But they are not installed
<Golynx> Why wont gdebi for example install them
<Kilos> because there are updates needed that werent on that dvd
<Kilos> dependancies
<Kilos> now if those dependancies were in the archives gdebi would install without downloading anything
<Golynx> I got 315 packages mixed with their dependencies in the archives now
<Golynx> For example xubuntu-desktop. I got all its depencies but gdebi wana download them instead
<Kilos> did you sudo apt-get update after putting the packages there
<Golynx> Yes
<Kilos> then use synaptic to install
<Kilos> hopefully that will see what you got
<Golynx> ok , i will go offline to try that
<Kilos> you mustnt start getting stuff and the dependancies and saving them in your own way
<Kilos> use the archives to save everything
<Kilos> no need to sort each package and dependancies in their own folders
<Golynx> we already sync'd the archives i got from the old ubuntu to this new one
<Kilos> synaptic also gives the y/n choice
<Kilos> yes Golynx `but remeber please
<Kilos> that dvd is a month old already or more
<Kilos> so you have just installed what i had here nothing after that
<Kilos> and im sure you havent got all the packages in your synced folder
<Kilos> you saved only what you thought you needed
<Golynx> Kilos , i ticked xubunu-desktop in synaptic. It said it only has to download 52,6 Kb 
<Kilos> then go for it
<Kilos> kb or kB
<Golynx> So it saw all the dependancies in the archives
<Kilos> yes
<Golynx> kb
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> but you wanted to go remove them
<Kilos> sigh
<Golynx> lol ai
<mazal> Oom Kilos , ek het hom ingeplug op een van my windoze bokse , toe kry ek dadelik daai pop-up van " Do you want to scan and fix ? ". Hy scan nou , dan gaan ek try delete sommer op windoze as hy klaar is
<Kilos> aha
<mazal> Selle error op windoze ook. " Folder not empty " As ek die folder try oop maak sê hy " Folder corrupt ". So hy is corrupt , maar ek mag hom nie delete nie. Nou try ek daai chkdsk wat voorgestel is op die mail
<Kilos> sjoe
<Golynx> Kilos Xfce session seems to be working ok. Now the drivers :/
<Kilos> what drivers?
<Golynx> Do you think when i tick "Activate" in Additional drivers it will detect that the driver packages is already in the archives ?
<Kilos> find the package in the archives or desktop and gdebi it
<Golynx> It says "Unknown" for graphics drivers
<Kilos> activate downloads it first
<Kilos> was some ati thing
<Kilos> did you delete it after you got it last time
<Golynx> I did that already with gdebi. The fglrx drivers , but it didnt work when i rebooted
<Golynx> Nope its in the archives
<Kilos> ok then if you choose the right one and activate then it should work
<Golynx> It only shows the fglrx driver in Additional Drivers
<Kilos> good try activate
<Golynx> But i dunno if it will wana download the whole 39,2MB again , 
<Kilos> unplug your modem
<Golynx> That wont work it detects them via online method
<Golynx> or search for the drivers online
<Golynx> or should i unplug after its shows the results ?
<Kilos> did you not install it with gdebi?
<Kilos> or is it in synaptic
<Kilos> maybe it needs only to be activated
<Golynx> yes then uninstalled it
<Kilos> why???????
<Golynx> It was'nt working
<Kilos> maybe it needed activating only
<mazal> Yay hy's reg oom
<Kilos> mooi mazal 
<mazal> chkdsk in windoze het die corrupted goed reggemaak en toe kon ek delete :)
<Kilos> so vensters het sy eie goed herstel
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> Kilos when i tick the fglrx drivers in synaptic it says it has to download 45 MB extra
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> how big is the package in archives
<Golynx> 39.2 Mb for fglrx and its buddy is amdcccle which is 5.8MB . But they are already in the archives
<Kilos> install with gdebi
<Kilos> both
<Kilos> small one first
<Golynx> Should i install from the archives ?
<Kilos> yes or desktop
<Golynx> ok
<magespawn> new nanobridge installed links are all at a 100%
<magespawn> i think i should take the rest of the day off
<Kilos> hmm... me and modems
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Golynx> wb kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Golynx> My graphics card is back :)
<Golynx> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<Golynx> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics 
<Golynx> OpenGL version string: 3.3.11627 Compatibility Profile Context
<Kilos> write it all down
<Golynx> I just type "fglrxinfo" in terminal and it shows it
<Golynx> Its the same setup as last time. 
<Golynx> Just glad my fan is happy again lol
<Kilos> im happy that you are happy
<Kilos> dont play with stuff you dont understand
<Kilos> like chown
<Golynx> I did'nt know linux was this sensitive though, but good to know wont make the same mistake again
<Kilos> linux commands are very powerful
<Kilos> can work wonders, shorten jobs and KILL things
<Golynx> When i install apache server and mysql, i will make a script to let php create the folders i need , instead of creating it via file manager. That mixed up the permissions
<Golynx> i see, thats good
<Golynx> Kilos does sudo get-apt install  , also check in archives if the package exists already ?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> also it remembers what it found in update
<Kilos> so if you add packages manually you do sudo apt-get update again
<Golynx> ok nice
<Kilos> also if you add a ppa
<Golynx> I wana do sudo get-apt install lamp-server^  , to install the lamp stack of apache,mysql,php 
<Golynx> ah thats good
<Hyperthread> !ping
<magespawn> Kilos there is a command that when run as root will wipe the whole drive
<magespawn> i forget what it is though
<Kilos> dont say it magespawn he will try it
<magespawn> can be evil fun to tell noobies to try it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> evil not good
<magespawn> http://www.howtogeek.com/125157/8-deadly-commands-you-should-never-run-on-linux/
<Kilos> dont show that here magespawn 
<magespawn> forewarned is forearmed, the knowledge is never a bad thing to have
<magespawn> this way people cannot be tricked in to running those commands
<Kilos> yeah but some peeps will try them just to check
<magespawn> ah well then at least that will have an explanation of what will/has happened then
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> dd
<mazal> Kilos, then you can fix it again :)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> woops unplugged the wrong network cable
<mazal> magespawn, you seem tired , I give you off for the rest of the day :)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> ty mazal, just float that past my gm quickly, will you?
<Kilos> oh magespawn btw
<Kilos> have winxp and 7 running on the 2TB and 1.42TB is useable
<Kilos> xp in first 17g sorting the mbr and boot sector then 380g unused then 7 on the rest
<Kilos> it refuses to take linux
<Kilos> somewhere in the 380g is the bad stuff
<mazal> Bye guys , enjoy your weekend
<magespawn> ahh well at least you can use that space then
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> buntu can use 7 for a storage depot
<magespawn> but be carful, drives that have problems more often fail without any warning
<Golynx> Kilos i got an issue now . Mysql is already in the archives , but when i tick it in synaptic it wants to download the whole thing
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> how did you do it last time
<Golynx> And when i do that it creates copies of the dependencies like _2
<Golynx> ok
<Golynx> sudo get-apt install lamp-server^
<Golynx> It installed everything like mysql , php, and apache
<Golynx> i'm just gonna let it download
<Kilos> you have downloaded it before
<Kilos> rather get updated/upgraded
<Kilos> then try install the packages you have
<Kilos> mysql is in synaptic and if you have the package already gdebi should install it
<Golynx> It didnt gave like the other options did , like the 50kb xfce needed. Mysql just wanted to download everything again
<Golynx> Should i stop the download ?
<Golynx> oh no, its creating 3 copies of the same file :/
<Golynx> aborting...
<magespawn> brb sorting out a router
<theblazehen> hi all
<theblazehen> in #reddit-homelab
<theblazehen> oops
<theblazehen> FML
<theblazehen> Kilos, hi?
<theblazehen> anything wrong?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> was inna bath
<theblazehen> kk, np
<theblazehen> Was just wondering
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ohi Xethron 
<Golynx> Always focus on the details :)
<Golynx> cost me 52MB , but well worth it
<Kilos> what details
<Golynx> For example the file mysql-client-core-5.5_5.5.35-0ubuntu0.12.04.2_i386.deb in the update did'nt match the mysql-client-core-5.5_5.5.35-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb in my backedup archive
<Golynx> took me a while to figure it out
<Kilos> ya .2 is a later version
<Kilos> should even be .3 or .4  already
<Golynx> So i had to download the new version 
<superfly> theblazehen: are you around?
<Kilos> synaptic should get the later version
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Golynx> but php and apache2 installed with no download needed
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Golynx> oh dunno about that, aslong as it works now :)
<Golynx> hi superfly
<Kilos> synaptic always gets the latest versions unless you have them locked
<Golynx> Will be more carefull when doing chown in future 
<Kilos> then only aptitude will get the later ones
<Golynx> I dunno
<Kilos> you need to spend time on linux and get to know it before trying things like chown
<Kilos> i do know
<Kilos> apt-get and synaptic stick with locked versions
<Golynx> I have to use chown to get my server config right though
<Kilos> aptitude goes past the lock and fetches them anyway
<Kilos> do you start it with sudo?
<Kilos> is that why you battle
<Kilos> sudo makes you root
<superfly> ohi Golynx
<Golynx> In order for php to create a new file or folder it needs that root access on the file to create them
<Golynx> else it will error out permission denied
<Kilos> ok
<Golynx> I will try aptitude next time if i wana update mysql, but really no need to do that on my little dev server
<Kilos> upgrading is to get improved software not fore bigger machines
<Golynx> big production servers need the latest updates of such software
<Kilos> as the dev guys improve packages they release them as upgrades
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Golynx> hi nlsthzn
<Golynx> yes Kilos you are correct
<nlsthzn> alo Kilos , Golynx and all
<Kilos> you need to chat to dev guys to understand what its all about\
<Kilos> not like windows where updating breaks things
<nlsthzn> hmmm... I dunno about updates breaking things in Windows...
<Kilos> there is a dev channel somewhere on freenode where you could watch them work through issues
 * Kilos punches nlsthzn 
 * nlsthzn doesn't feel anything as Linux commands doesn't work on Windows :p
<Kilos> actually 7 aint too bad
<Kilos> haha
 * nlsthzn is running 7 again
<nlsthzn> it has solved my DE problem
<Kilos> i have it going on your mobo
<Golynx> i understand Kilos :)
<Kilos> on the scrap 2TB drive
<Kilos> i like fiddling with hardware
<Kilos> at least you can see something
<theblazehen> superfly, yeah
<nlsthzn> I understand the philosophy of FLOSS and believe it is superior and will overcome in the end, but I am not a zealot about it and Win 7 does more for me on this desktop currently...
<magespawn> good evening all
<theblazehen> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> wow log on see someone get banned
<theblazehen> magespawn, trender
<magespawn> is he that bad?
<theblazehen> he went around ban
<theblazehen> ask superfly if you want more info
<nlsthzn> well I saw the ban but missed the action :p
<theblazehen> Not sure if he wants me to talk too much about it in a public channel
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<theblazehen> nlsthzn, 'twas bad
<psydroid> hi theblazehen 
<Golynx> i have to disconnect everytime ubuntu wana download magabytes of stuff, i never asked for :(
<psydroid> hi nlsthzn 
<magespawn> no its cool theblazehen 
<Golynx> hi psydroid
<magespawn> i trust the fly's judgement
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<nlsthzn> +1
<magespawn> hi Golynx 
<nlsthzn> da fly is da man
<nlsthzn> hiya psydroid :)
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<magespawn> or da fly?
<theblazehen> hey Golynx 
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> well windows holding up much better than in XP's days... I am downloading 8 different things and installing as others finish and not one stutter or slowdown... 
<magespawn> :)
<magespawn> nlsthzn, which version you using?
<nlsthzn> and I still get so much awesome FLOSS software to use 
<nlsthzn> Win 7
<nlsthzn> best windows ever imo
<nlsthzn> trust MS to get it right for a change then to decide to change it all again >.<
<magespawn> they got fairly close with xp and then vista
<magespawn> so it seems to be the s.o.p
<magespawn> Golynx, i found this today http://tille.garrels.be/training/
<nlsthzn> I actually also liked vista... it just needed more ram... 4gb and you where good to go
<theblazehen> nlsthzn, never tried vista. Liked longhorn beta though
<magespawn> when it first came out it used to drive me mad because of the almost complete lack of driver support
<theblazehen> but I dont trust 10-year-old-me's judgement that well
<nlsthzn> that was an issue I remember :)
<nlsthzn> but I only got it much later so it didn't bother me
<nlsthzn> I was running Windows 7 the day the beta started... literally was online right when it landed by chance and downloaded and installed it :p
<theblazehen> So I signed up in the LOPSA mentorship program... :D
<Golynx> will check it out ty magespawn
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> lopsa?
<Kilos> inetpro, dit reen lekker
 * nlsthzn needs some more coffee... brought some Ricofee with me so yipee!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ricoffy be lekker
<Kilos> ricoffee too
<theblazehen> nlsthzn, League Of Professional System Administrators
<nlsthzn> nice... sounds like a title of a movie :)
<Kilos> its Ricoffy i looked on the tin
<nlsthzn> k :) however it is spelled it is going into my belly very soon
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> I'm too posh for Ricoffy
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> classic man superfly ?
<nlsthzn> well I also have a tin of frisco :D
<Kilos> too pricey that stuff
<superfly> Yuck, no. Douwe Egberts
<magespawn> superfly +1
<theblazehen> well, hey there learningbot..
<Kilos> yours theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> Kilos, yeah he's mine
<theblazehen> Don't worry, he won't talk
<Kilos> i asked if its yours
<theblazehen> Kilos, yeah, it's mine
<Kilos> if its quiet it can learn here for a while
<nlsthzn> superfly, had some of that coffee on a course, in a machine.  the refills where liquid and it was amazing
<nlsthzn> but I don't need a fancy mechanism to administer caffeine into my system...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ok we got a registered social channel
<Kilos> ##ubuntu-za-social
<nlsthzn> because this channel isn't social?
<Kilos> no for when peeps working here and for far off topic h=chats
<Kilos> chats
<nlsthzn> k cool... 
<nlsthzn> just found that sometimes to many channels water down everything
<Kilos> yeah well you okes are in many
<Kilos> im  in 2 only
<Kilos> stupid chanserv left there
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> typically an officially registered channel has only one #
<Kilos> ya but it was there man
<Kilos> and # is for official channels methinks
<Kilos> my channel is also ##
<Kilos> and chanserv is there
<Kilos> inetpro, fix it
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> he will hide now
<magespawn> might want to throw a please or something in there?
<Kilos> no then he gets cheeky
 * Kilos waits for ai!
<magespawn> man chanserv
<theblazehen> Kilos, ai here already ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i wonder why chanserv joined then left
<magespawn> does not look like it 
<superfly> nlsthzn: we just have the instant. I like the fact that they're fair trade
<magespawn> maybe chanserve just does not like you
<Kilos> magespawn, its back
<Kilos> you killed it
<Kilos> its you magespawn 
<magespawn> hows that hey, leaves as i join
<superfly> it's a mode you set on the channel
<Kilos> whew ty superfly will try find it
<superfly> nlsthzn: http://www.douwe-egberts.co.uk/about-de/sustainability/
<theblazehen> hey, anyone good as SQL?
<superfly> theblazehen: I've done a bit in my time
<superfly> (most notably, CareerJunction et al)
<Golynx> are you using prepared statements theblazehen?
<theblazehen> Golynx, nope, just mysql console || fly: thanks but figured it out
<theblazehen> Was mass-deleting wiki pages
<Golynx> oh ok, pdo or mysqli is a must though
<superfly> Golynx, theblazehen: You should look into SQLAlchemy, a Python ORM
<theblazehen> superfly, ah?
<theblazehen> Golynx, I'm not gonna be rewriting mediawiki to use that..
<superfly> users = User.query().filter(User.name == 'theblazehen').order(User.name.desc()).fetch()
 * superfly sees Python rainbows
<theblazehen> superfly, ooh nice :)
<Golynx> oh, then you better keep the wiki a secret from the wrong eyes theblazehen ;)
<superfly> http://xkcd.com/353/
<theblazehen> Golynx, why? Wikipedia uses mediawiki, so must be good enough...
<Golynx> superfly i will try that when i do django this year
<theblazehen> superfly, bobby tables right?
<theblazehen> Too lazy to look
<superfly> Golynx: don't do django until you've looked at Flask
<superfly> Golynx: Django is a pile of NIH syndrome
<superfly> theblazehen: no, import antigravity
<superfly> Django != Python\
<theblazehen> superfly, ah, love that one :)
<theblazehen> BTW open interactive python and do it superfly 
<Golynx> ok whatever is best for you theblazehen
<superfly> hrm, Python 2 or 3?
<theblazehen> both, afaik
<magespawn> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/nadella-gates-android-winning-facebook-paper-bieber-begone-tech-news-digest/ the last article and the petition has to have an official response
<superfly> theblazehen: bwahahaha! nice!
<theblazehen> superfly, I know right :)
<superfly> theblazehen: have you tried "import this" ?
<Golynx> I'm used to python 3.2 though , 2.7 i always forget print (' ') instead of print ' ' 
<theblazehen> superfly, I have now :)
<superfly> Golynx: stick with Python 3
<theblazehen> superfly, besides that 3 is newer, why python 3 ?
<Kilos> superfly, whats the parameters Syntax: SET <#channel> <setting> [parameters]
<Golynx> superfly good, what do you recommend then for web dev in python
<superfly> Golynx: Flask
<superfly> theblazehen: unicode. unicode. unicode. by default.
<superfly> theblazehen: that alone is reason enough.
<theblazehen> superfly, I'm convinced
<Golynx> ya flask is lightweight , will try that
<nlsthzn> I haven't seen instant versions of it yet superfly , then again I haven't really looked :p
<superfly> Golynx: I think Flask works on Python 3
<magespawn> Golynx, some more reading material if you are interested http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<superfly> flask.pocoo.org/docs/python3/
<Golynx> Yes i see superfly "Flask and all of its dependencies support Python 3 so you can in theory start working on it already."
<Golynx> ty magespawn , i will check that
<Kilos> magespawn, pop in there again please
<Golynx_> Kilos do you know these MB's of stuff that always wana download ? I have to disconnect everytime an ftp server shows in iftop
<Kilos> nope i can use 10m a day if i dont use the browser
<Kilos> i dont connect to other servers and things
<Golynx_> What is being upgraded ? i disabled everything related to automatic updates in update manager
<Golynx_> That thing downloaded 20MB of stuff today , and it keeps wanting more
<Golynx_> I dont connect to other servers either , no ppa's here also. Ever since the security stuff was enabled and the change to South African server this thing happened
<Kilos> only one thing you need to change in update manager and that is where it want to check every 10 mins or something. you set that to never but dont mess with the rest
<theblazehen> cya guys
<Golynx_> So i'm gonna disable security upgrades in a file somewhere and change to Main server
<Kilos> toods theblazehen 
<Kilos> Golynx_, 
<Kilos> what are you talking about
<Kilos> all the servers have the same info on them
<Golynx_> yes its set to Never update automatically
<Kilos> all you do by changing is make update start from scratch again
<Kilos> you mess this install up you fix it yourself this time
<Kilos> you remember the work it was to get it working last time
<Golynx_> But i dont want this big background downloads
<Kilos> its from something else man
<Kilos> i dont understand the ftp server stuff
<Golynx_> I'm gona do this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2013/11/29/configure-automatic-updates-ubuntu-server/
<Kilos> im not looking there
<Golynx_> Will see if it stops this thing
<Golynx_> Its to configure unattended-upgrades
<Golynx_> but in a file
<Kilos> i have told you how i do things
<Kilos> they work for me
<Golynx_> When a pc does things automatically without me knowing about it. I get upset lol
<Kilos> you set it to never
<Kilos> then other stuff is what you have added
<Kilos> you gonna mess it up again
<Kilos> i give up
<Golynx_> Nope its still from the ubuntu dvd 
<Golynx_> I did'nt change anything , apart from the programs i need
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> my iftop never shows downloads from ftp servers
<Golynx_> mine does and its a different one all the time
<Kilos> i use the same dvd to install with
<Golynx_> its ok i will try sort it out, with minimal damage
<Kilos> i dont understand whats happening there
<Golynx_> I'm sure its just security upgrades getting downloaded piece by piece
<Kilos> they wont on thier own'
<Golynx_> Strange that sites file it says // Automatically upgrade packages from these (origin:archive) paris  . And in mine // Automatically upgrade packages from these (origin:archive) pairs
<Kilos> that never means you must start an upgrade'
<Golynx_> pairs instead of paris :/
<Kilos> just a typo at the site
<Golynx_> In a setting in my file it says //Unattended-Upgrade::MinimalSteps "true";
<Golynx_> That means download bit by bit
<Golynx_> ok i see
<Kilos> in what file do you see these things?
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Golynx_> This one /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<Golynx_> hi charl_
<Kilos> eish you fiddle where angels fear to tread
<Golynx_> no i just glance there lol
<Golynx_> And this one is to disable or enable all automatic updates /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<Golynx_> "1" for on "0" for off
<Kilos> that never button does ll that
<Kilos> all
<Golynx_> ya true, i will try keep on searching whats causing my issue
<magespawn> back again, just killed the data on the tablet
<Golynx_> btw do you use the Main Server or SA server?
<Golynx_> seems like the download mirrors is causing this
<Golynx_> wb magespawn
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> sa server
<Kilos> only when its down i switch
<Golynx_> oh ok
<magespawn> Kilos, looks like chanserv does not like me there
<Kilos> its something to do with 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> not follower
<Kilos> succesor
<Kilos> but i dunno how to set that flag or whatever its called
<Golynx_> ai! here we go again ftp.heanet.ie
<Kilos> even if QA goes there chanserv runs away
<magespawn> man chanserv ? lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> theres lots more
<magespawn> or /msg chanserv help
<Kilos> Syntax: SET <#channel> <setting> [parameters]
<Kilos> i dunno what parameters are
<Kilos> i think with the successor thing it might stay
<Kilos> it told me i got lotsa things
<Kilos>  1     Kilos                  +AFRfiorstv (FOUNDER) [modified 1 day, 00:38:23 ago]hat more must i do
<Golynx_> ftp.heanet.ie is a download mirror in ireland for ubuntu releases . I see alot of ubuntu iso stuff there
<Golynx_> Why its picking on little old me i dunno :/
<Golynx_> Kilos in Updates tab in update manager. Can i disable the bottom 3 of the 4 ticks ?
<magespawn> bed time good night all 
<Golynx_> Install from: Recommended updates  and and Unsupported updates
<Golynx_> or just Unsupported updates (precise backports)
<Kilos> i dont understand that
<Golynx_> me neither :)
<Golynx_> btw what is ticked by you at Update tab in update manager
<Kilos> lemme look
<Golynx_> ok
<Kilos> 1st second and 4th
<Kilos> ticked
<Golynx_> mine is the same
<Golynx_> What about Other Software tab
<Kilos> ubuntu software top 4 ticked
<Golynx_> Ubuntu Software mine is the same
<Kilos> other software first 4 plus opera
<Kilos> thats it
<Golynx_> Only Canonical partners and Independant is ticked by me
<Golynx_> Canonical partners and Independant got the (sources) too but thats unticked
<Kilos> mine are ticked
<Golynx_> Found something interesting on ubuntu help site
<Golynx_> It turns out that off does'nt mean off lol
<Kilos> partners and independant are ticked
<Golynx_> "When the apt job starts, it will sleep for a random period between 0 and APT::Periodic::RandomSleep seconds. The default value is "1800" so that the script will stall for up to 30 minutes (1800 seconds) so that the mirror servers are not crushed by everyone running their updates all at the same time. Only set this to 0 if you use a local mirror and don't mind the load spikes. Note that while the apt job is sleeping it will cause the execution
<Golynx_> of the rest of your cron.daily jobs to be delayed."
<Golynx_> So it will download stuff anyway after 30 minutes even set at off or "0"
<superfly> 0 is not off. 0 is 0 seconds to wait. You could try -1
<Golynx_> Are you sure -1 means off superfly ?
<superfly> Golynx_: no, it doesn't mean off
<superfly> it means set the interval to -1 seconds, which means it's always in the past. This gives you two possible scenarios: either never run, or always run
<Golynx_> lol sounds risky 
<Golynx_> will google some more ty
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi Golynx_ 
<inetpro> Kilos: 25mm so vêr
<Kilos> mooi man
<Kilos> 15 hier
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> maar reen nie meer nie
<Kilos> hopelik later weer
<inetpro> reen nou weer hier
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-01
<theblazehen> morning
<theblazehen> morning
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<theblazehen> learningbot: that makes me sad
<learningbot> theblazehen, i don't want to die... it is. makes testing very awesome
<theblazehen> aww man.. Other channel: ""i don't want to die... how do i make eth0 accessible to the average computer-using human? ??"
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn theblazehen and others
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl_ howsit
<charl_> good thanks
<charl_> and yourself?
<Kilos> also good ty
<Kilos> hi captine SilverCode Xethron 
<Kilos> where would this command save the rescued stuff
<Kilos> sudo ddrescue -n -b2048 /dev/sr0 cdimage logfile
<Kilos> im trying to save a scratched win7 for my son
<Kilos> the command showed job done with 0 errors but i dunno where its hiding
<Kilos> oh my they were net split
<Kilos> charl_, help please
<Kilos> i followed this links instructions
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/node/1027
<Kilos> but his mnt commands dont let me see the image
<Squirm> just for future reference on data recovery, a guy I met wrote this article http://surrey.lug.org.uk/kb/datarecovery
<Kilos> ty Squirm but im trying to recover a dvd image
<Kilos> ill bookmark that link though ta
<charl_> hihi i'm back
<charl_> Kilos: sorry no idea about that ddrescue
<charl_> never used it before, i don't even own a single cd or dvd
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it did its job without errors but it hid the image somewhere
<charl_> cdimage according to me should be the name of the iso?
<Kilos> ah got it ty
<Kilos> in miles not home
<Kilos> im doff at times
<charl_> whatever your current working directory was at the time
<charl_> the basic syntax is ddrescue infile outfile
<Kilos> most of the time
<charl_> well the example command above also wasn't clear on it
<charl_> they should have at least called it cdimage.iso or something
<charl_> that would have made it more logical
<Kilos> its just cdimage and locked too
<charl_> oh it's probably owned as root because you executed it using sudo
<charl_> just chown it back to your own user
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> will do or if its the iso use k3b just to burn it
<charl_> yes
<charl_> i don't know what the difference is between regular dd and ddrescue
<charl_> i guess ddrescue just does extra error correction
<Kilos> i have no clue. its all there nicely but not an iso so now need to create an iso first
<charl_> how do you mean, isn't that cdimage an iso?
<charl_> that should be all you need, you could rename it to .iso and burn it with k3b
<Kilos> nope, if it was brasero or k3b would open when right clicked
<Kilos> oh just rename?
<charl_> try rename first
<charl_> i don't know if it inspects the file or if it uses the extension
<Kilos> will do ty
<charl_> you never know with linux :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well done now k3b offers to burn it
<Kilos> will let you know if its bootable
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos ... sorry just had to go to the shops quickly... back now
<Kilos> np nlsthzn i just said morning methinks
<nlsthzn> so I will say good afternoon then :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh btw you old pc dudes
<Kilos> i have 2 pioneer dvd writers that open very fast and the dvd/cds jump up and get jammed and messed up
<Kilos> is there a fix or must i open them through the little hole manually
<theblazehen> Kilos, "dvd" Not that old...
<captine> hi Kilos, all
<theblazehen> hey captine 
<charl_> hi captine 
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<psydroid> hi charl_ 
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<psydroid> hi theblazehen 
<psydroid> hi captine 
<theblazehen> hey charl_ psydroid 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<charl_> hi psydroid :)
<charl_> psydroid: how's it going
<psydroid> charl_, it's early morning, but I finally have a weekend free to relax a bit
<charl_> very nice
<psydroid> so I'm just going to stay at home cleaning up and do some things I haven't had time for lately
<psydroid> and of course look for a new house in the city I'll be moving to next month
<psydroid> charl_, and you?
<charl_> not much, i wanted to go to fosdem but decided against it
<charl_> i will just watch some of the videos afterwards
<charl_> the only thing you really go to these events for is for casual conversation and networking
<charl_> right now i don't have that much to present
<charl_> hopefully that will be different next yeart
<charl_> *year
<psydroid> oh
<psydroid> yeah
<psydroid> actually I could go
<psydroid> because I've taken holidays for that week
<psydroid> or wait
<psydroid> during which weekend is it held?
<psydroid> oh today
<psydroid> so no, I wouldn't be able to go there either
<charl_> yeah it's a long distance on the train to go from where i live
<charl_> 5+ hours in each direction
<charl_> if you want to book a hotel in brussel it will cost like 80 euro per night
<charl_> it's nice if you can get the company to pay
<charl_> but if you have to pay for yourself you have to have a good reason to go
<charl_> but i only found out about it like a month ago - now i know so next year i can prepare in advance
<charl_> they do have some really interesting sessions, i am looking forward to watching the videos afterwards
<psydroid> yes
<psydroid> everything is so expensive there
<psydroid> http://lanyrd.com/places/poland/
<psydroid> I'm finding all kinds of interesting conferences here
<psydroid> and there are definitely a few I'm going to attend
<Kilos> found workaround on too fast dvd open, insulation tape at one end puts brakes on and it opens kiff
<Kilos> need to go off to check if dvd is bootable
<Kilos> be good
<charl_> psydroid: oh those are very nice, are they in english or polish?
<psydroid> charl_, I assume in English
<psydroid> because there are also foreign speakers
<psydroid> http://www.ef.nl/epi/
<psydroid> and as far as English is concerned Poles aren't doing that badly either
<charl_> very nice
<charl_> oh whow we are at number 3
<charl_> not sure if i should include myself in that :)
<psydroid> I think you should, I haven't noticed any mistakes in your English so far :)
<psydroid> my level of English was assessed as C2 as part of the interview I had last week and I think you're quite close to reaching that level as well
<theblazehen> damn, this is hilarious
<theblazehen> learningbot, are you fucking sorry?!
<learningbot> theblazehen, i think i even opened a bug about it at one point, and the big slaughter will start
<theblazehen> are you shitting me...
<theblazehen> learningbot, are you fucking sorry?!
<learningbot> theblazehen, it's not like a big loss or anything... every time i want to keep
<theblazehen> It was supposed to say "theblazehen, i'm trying to learn my system... every time i want to keep" 
<charl_> what are you doing theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> charl_, AI chatbot :)
<charl_> oh
<charl_> are you writing it yourself?
<theblazehen> wanted to share funny response
<theblazehen> nah, got it on github
<charl_> url?
<theblazehen> Gonna train it on ALL of the ubuntu logs
<theblazehen> gimme a sec
<theblazehen> charl_, https://github.com/spion/triplie-ng
<charl_> oh you give it the ubuntu logs as a source?
<theblazehen> charl_, nah, still dl'ing the logs
<theblazehen> Got 359MB of plaintext logs so far
<nlsthzn> where I live - http://youtu.be/CVZ_BpMkZoo
<charl_> hi nlsthzn 
<charl_> checking
<nlsthzn> alo
<charl_> oh my goodness
<charl_> what ?!
<charl_> you live there?
<nlsthzn> Ruwais ... yup
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> I can add that the video is a parody and it isn't quite that bad
<charl_> oh ok, i was about to ask "why?"
<charl_> i mean i live in the middle of the forest but it is a heck of a lot better than ruwais
<nlsthzn> I live here cause I work here... have to go where the money is
<charl_> lol yes that is usually the case
<charl_> ok i'm off to do some shopping, bbl
<charl_> and yes, we even have shops here in the middle of the forest :P
<charl_> and the construction has been completed, so yes, better than ruwais :P
<Kilos> hi yusuf long time no see
<yusuf> hi Kilos 
<yusuf> yeah its been years
 * yusuf forgot there was something like IRC
<Kilos> shame on you
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
 * yusuf doesn
 * yusuf doesn't  see drubin around. Anyone know we did he go?
<Kilos> he never says anything here anymore, too busy i think
<Private_User> hey Kilos, have you now create an ##ubuntu-za-social?
<Private_User> I saw that on your channel
<Kilos> lol yeah Private_User but ive still gotta sort something out. the minute someone joins chanserv goes away
<Kilos> something to do with mode setting but i cant find what where why or how
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> need to ask someone with brains
<theblazehen> Kilos, you called?
<Kilos> did i theblazehen ?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi smile
<theblazehen> Kilos, "need to ask someone with brains" hehe
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> theblazehen, you know about setting up channel on freenode so chanserv dont run away when someone joins the channel
<theblazehen> Kilos, ya?
<Kilos> what do i need to do then?
<theblazehen> this: /msg ChanServ REGISTER #channelname
<Kilos> it is registered
<Kilos> chanserv is there when it opens
<theblazehen> What do you need to do?
<theblazehen> ah, nvm
<Kilos> when anyone else joins then chanserv quits
<theblazehen> did you read the /msg chanserv help ?
<Kilos> ya lotsa stuff there
<Kilos> something about a successor is needed i think
<Kilos> dunno what that means
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<charl_> hi smile 
<charl_> hi Xethron 
<charl_> :)
<Kilos> ok guys we have a social channel now as well
<Kilos> ##ubuntu-za-social
<Kilos> theblazehen, the command is /msg chanserv set (channel) GUARD ON
<charl_> why Kilos ?
<Kilos> why what?
<charl_> how is that different from this channel ?
<charl_> and why a double hash in front?
<Kilos> its for use mainly when peeps are busy here sorting probs or having a meeting
<Kilos> because its not an official ubuntu channel
<charl_> oh i see
<charl_> the dutch also have a channel #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<charl_> why not stick to that convention ?
<charl_> keeps things consistent
<Kilos> eish you want me to go through all of that again
<charl_> the germans have  #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<charl_> sorry but i think it's worth while doing it once and doing it properly :)
<Kilos> i hink it was debian or so that use the -social at the end so i followed that idea
<charl_> highvoltage owns #ubuntu-za according to chanserv
<Kilos> didnt know about the others
<Kilos> yes its his channel
<charl_> the same people should own both channels if they are related
<Kilos> he is never here anymore. much too busy with other stuff
<charl_> foundership should be transferred then to somebody like inetpro 
<Kilos> he is on call if there are probs though
<charl_> oh ok
<charl_> yeah the -offtopic is quite popular https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<charl_> get it listed on that page too and put it in the channel topic here
<charl_> same as on the dutch and german channels
<charl_> just go for consistency
<Kilos> too much work man
<charl_> when you want to do things, do them properly, no half measures :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its a working channel registered and all. no one is forced to use it
<Kilos> takes me hours or days to get that kinda thing working. im not fast like you okes
<charl_> ask inetpro to sort it later
<Kilos> ya i can do that
<charl_> i would have done it for you but i have no administrative power here
<charl_> i just idle here and pest you people :)
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> whow i have two projects that i need to insert time into this year
<charl_> just been so busy the last few months i don't get around to them
<Kilos> wbb
<smile> hi charl_ :)
<smile> how are you? :)
<charl_> smile: i'm doing great thanks, and yourself?
<smile> Just submitted the Dutch translation of www.whylinuxisbetter.net
<smile> :DD
<charl_> good for you !
<smile> and good for you, since you can read dutch ;)
<charl_> is that this? http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_nl.php?lang=nl
<charl_> yes :)
<smile> charl_: that's the old version :p
<charl_> ah
<smile> I said "just" :)
<smile> because it isn't uploaded yet
<smile> ;)
<smile> charl_: patience will be rewarded
<charl_> ah i see, i will check back then
<charl_> but patience is a virtue ;)
<charl_> i am looking forward to the fosdem videos of today being uploaded
<charl_> i want to see the video by wietse wenema
<smile> yes, it is, charl_ ;)
<smile> charl_: what did he present? :)
<charl_> it will be here http://video.fosdem.org/2014/
<charl_> a very interesting-looking talk about postfix
<charl_> about development over the last 10 years
<charl_> and what they are doing right now security-related
<smile> :DD
<smile> great :)
<charl_> https://fosdem.org/2014/schedule/event/postfix_lessons_learned_and_recent_developments/
<smile> venema is Dutch, right? :)
<charl_> yes
<charl_> this also sounds good https://fosdem.org/2014/schedule/event/capiscum/
<charl_> sorry venema, not wenema :)
<charl_> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wietse_Venema
<smile> thanks for the link ;)
<smile> I've read it
<smile> I would like going to Fosdem too, but not this year (maybe next year)
<smile> :)
<theblazehen> when the server goes down on launch day..
<charl_> same hjere
<charl_> *here
<charl_> this year i did not know about it in time so did not have enough time to respond with a proposal
<theblazehen> visin: getting cloudflare error
<charl_> i have two topics i would love to talk about
<theblazehen> oops
<smile> cloudfare sucks :DD
<theblazehen> smile, oh?
<smile> when I see their trademark, something went wrong ;)
<smile> :D
<theblazehen> ah :)
<theblazehen> Well "a guy I know" fucked shit up REAL bad
<theblazehen> like, the server is off
<theblazehen> AND dns is fucked
<theblazehen> and server isn't coming up..
<theblazehen> launch in 4 hours
<charl_> i used cloudflare for two sites, i had no problems whatsoever, but i am not sure if i am happy about it either
<charl_> smile: how do you feel about github
<charl_> i wanted to use github for these two projects of mine but i am leaning towards self-hosted git now with cgit as a web interface
<theblazehen> charl_, I heard gitbucket > github
<theblazehen> I use gitlab for self hosted git
<charl_> gitlab looks very good !
<charl_> it's a real pity it's running on ruby on rails
<charl_> i should install it on a VM and try it out though
<theblazehen> charl_, just get the gitlab turnkey linux container?
<theblazehen> yeah, put it in a VM
<theblazehen> what I do
<charl_> ah, trying to find it now
<smile> charl_: it's great :D
<charl_> ah, this one? http://www.turnkeylinux.org/gitlab
<theblazehen> charl_, yeah
<smile> charl_: https://github.com/Smile4ever :D
<smile> charl_: no idea, but github is easier :)
<charl_> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/viewMyClient.html
<charl_> what i find strange is that firefox does not support tls 1.2
<theblazehen> http://www.monzy.com/intro/killdashnine_lyrics.html lol
<charl_> theblazehen: what absolute trash is that?! :)
<theblazehen> charl_, lol
<charl_> it would have been funny if the music wasn't epically bad :)
<charl_> i am also really not impressed with the ssl report on a default apache installation on debian 7 https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=charl.eu
<charl_> Apache/2.2.22
<theblazehen> charl_, you listen to it?
<charl_> yeah i managed to "last" until half way
<theblazehen> lol...
<charl_> time to listen to something half-decent to clean my ears with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3e4bVwhDFA
<theblazehen> And the site is still down..
<charl_> what went wrong?
<theblazehen> Server is down
<theblazehen> and not coming up
<charl_> hmmm
<theblazehen> fuck.. lol
<charl_> hahahaha, i am listening to a talk on 30c3 titled "Y U NO ISP, taking back the Net
<theblazehen> oh, nice
<theblazehen> about meshnets?
<charl_> not exactly
<theblazehen> about what then?
<charl_> it's about this: http://www.ffdn.org/
<charl_> sounds brilliant to me
<charl_> nice, developing human skill, excellent
<charl_> me gusta
<charl_> here's the talk: http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5391_-_en_-_saal_6_-_201312291130_-_y_u_no_isp_taking_back_the_net_-_taziden.html
<charl_> this is also quite cool http://calc.pw/en
<charl_> this also looks amazing: https://gnunet.org/
<theblazehen> charl_, yeah, BTW you see freenet too?
<charl_> sounds a little like retroshare
<theblazehen> charl_, yep
<miles_> ai!
<theblazehen> miles = Kilos?
<inetpro> good morning 
<theblazehen> hey inetpro 
<theblazehen> wrong time
<inetpro> oops, it is evening already? 
<inetpro> where did the day go? 
<theblazehen> lol
<inetpro> oja, wasted a lot of it standing in queues at the shops 
<theblazehen> Goddamnit, 2 hours till we go live.. Or are supposed to
 * inetpro should remember to stay away from the shops at the end of the month 
<inetpro> theblazehen: going live with? 
<theblazehen> cryptocurrency launch
<inetpro> Yikes! 
<theblazehen> yep..
<theblazehen> Server not booting
<theblazehen> So we moving everything to secondary server
<inetpro> ok
<theblazehen> Been a bit stressful lol
<charl_> ooh made nice dinner now, two demi-baguettes with rucola and falfrais
<charl_> *valfrais
<theblazehen> charl_, never heard of it
<charl_> belgian stuff, smile will know it
<theblazehen> lol, kk
<charl_> which cryptocurrency?
<charl_> your own nyan coin?
<charl_> http://nyancoin.org/
<theblazehen> nope, eMunie
<theblazehen> But I'm not main dev
<theblazehen> just help out with websites etc.
<charl_> heh googled and got this https://xrptalk.org/topic/927-emunie-a-scam-according-to-this-thread-it-is/
<smile> charl_: what kind of stuff? food? :D
<smile> I see :)
<smile> Yes, I do know it :)
<charl_> valfrais is a belgian company?
<theblazehen> charl_, it's not a scam...
<charl_> i dunno i just googled it and that was one of the first few results, not exactly good advertisement ...
<theblazehen> Besides, what kind of scammer posts a photo of his passport online
<theblazehen> yeah, I know :(
<smile> Yes, charl_ :D
<smile> HQ in Vaux-sur-Sûre, see https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaux-sur-S%C3%BBre
<charl_> ah it's in province luxembourgh
<charl_> very close to the state luxembourg
<charl_> theblazehen: this guy? http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/dan-hughes/7/b11/2a6
<theblazehen> charl_, yep
<charl_> do you have the url of his passport?
<charl_> i know enough about european passports that i should know if it's fake :)
<charl_> unless of course if it's a good fake :P
<theblazehen> Lemme see..
<theblazehen> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=419529.new#new should be it
<Kilos> evening everyone
<theblazehen> oops, someone deleted pic
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<theblazehen> oh, wait, it was hosted on our servers
<theblazehen> and our servers are down
<charl_> lol
<charl_> haha this "morning after" pic http://www.flickr.com/photos/meidocafejp/12248309686/
<theblazehen> "[8:26:23 PM] Cory Stevenson[visin] - eMunie: so has the whole DNS protocol changed over night?
<theblazehen> [8:26:27 PM] Cory Stevenson[visin] - eMunie: because i dont seem to get it anymore
<theblazehen> " Our admin..
<Kilos> hi not_found superfly 
<charl_> sounds to me like somebody does not understand multicasted dns
<charl_> anycasted dns, i mean
<theblazehen> charl_, ah?
<theblazehen> ah?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> I just don't understand DNS...
<charl_> it's really not difficult
<theblazehen> I get the basics
<theblazehen> Like the hierarchy, etc
<theblazehen> but not like how it's decured and shit
<charl_> http://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-dns-is-simple-fast-and-flexible
<theblazehen> secured*
<theblazehen> ty
<charl_> do you use dnssec? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System_Security_Extensions
<charl_> i have it enabled on my domain, i'm quite happy with it
<theblazehen> I'm too poor for a domain...
<charl_> http://dnssec-debugger.verisignlabs.com/charl.eu
<theblazehen> What am I looking at?
<charl_> the dnssec report of my domain
<theblazehen> kk
<charl_> this is also extremely nice http://dnsviz.net/d/charl.eu/dnssec/
<theblazehen> kk
<inetpro> hi Kilos, superfly 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<superfly> hi inetpro
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> 17mm gisteraand en bietjie net nou
<inetpro> charl_: hi 
<inetpro> 27.5
<charl_> Kilos: here's inetpro ask him about that channel
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you ask him
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> haha its bugging you more than me
<inetpro> we don't need no social channel do we? 
<Kilos> inetpro:  hes fighting me about the social channel
<charl_> no i'm not fighting, i'm just saying, keep it in line with other countries
<inetpro> most of everything in here is social already 
<Kilos> you never heard of apartheid
<charl_> lol
<charl_> apartheid that's hilarious
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> channel apartheid yes
<Kilos> im inna rebelious mood
<inetpro> and then we still have #ubuntu-afr
<Kilos> inetpro:  we got one now o its there for use when this channel is doing on topic stuff
<Kilos> so if you dont like the idea get a 4lb hammer and ill remove it
<Kilos> maybe
<charl_> lol
<inetpro> has anyone joined yet? 
<Kilos> QA
<Kilos> and georgl was in and out
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> ya no body loves me
<Kilos> i go eat worms inna bottom of the garden
<inetpro> sounds healthy
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> extra protein
<Kilos> you betta join or ill sulk
<inetpro> we'll join if and when we really need it 
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> you need to lead the way man
<inetpro> start by saying on topic in this channel 
<inetpro> staying as well 
<Kilos> haha was just gonna suggest we enforce the topic issue
<charl_> then you kill the whole channel cause 90% of activity is off topic
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> charl_: exactly my point 
<charl_> i think what you are trying to say is if we move all the off-topic stuff to a different channel you kill this one in the process
<Kilos> man its mainly for when we are busy working here not chatting
<inetpro> we are not exactly a support channel here 
<inetpro> on topic is difficult to pin down 
<Kilos> you peeps supported me and i think its a good show to continue the trend
<Kilos> this has always been known as the friendliest most helpfull ubuntu channel
<Kilos> main channel is a mad house
<Kilos> even 2 eyes isnt enough to keep up there
<inetpro> wb deegee__ 
<deegee__> inetpro: yo!
<Kilos> ohi deegee__ 
<Kilos> hows davey?
<drussell> Kilos: heya Kilos 
<drussell> Kilos: good thanks, you?
<Kilos> good ty
<charl_> hi drussell 
<drussell> charl_: hey there
 * inetpro goes crashing 
<inetpro> Good night 
<theblazehen> cya inetpro 
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<somaunn> hi guys
<smile> Good night! :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-02
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<theblazehen> hey charl_ 
<theblazehen> hey smile 
<charl_> hi smile 
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<charl_> theblazehen: did the server come back up ?
<theblazehen> charl_, nope :(
<theblazehen> Got DDOS'd 
<charl_> oh but then it wasn't related to dns, was it ?
<theblazehen> provider can only give new IP on moday
<smile> hi ! :)
<theblazehen> nope, not dns
<theblazehen> DDOS started within minutes of us changing DNS...
<charl_> theblazehen: the place where i work got ddosed with a 20gbps peak over the december holiday
<theblazehen> charl_, damn...
<charl_> theblazehen: fortunately our external capacity is twice that at 40gbps but the core router got unstable
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> Haha, our idiots were doing udp port 80
<theblazehen> like, why not TCP ?
<charl_> udp? so you can filter out udp packets? nice
<charl_> yeah udp is easier for idiots
<theblazehen> charl_, you can filter them?
<theblazehen> ah
<charl_> these days you get these dns reflection attacks or ntp spoof attacks
<theblazehen> yeah, all UDP those
<theblazehen> But TCP port 80 would probably kill web server
<charl_> the isp should be able to filter those out at a higher level
<theblazehen> which was the target
<charl_> that would make filtering harder
<theblazehen> oh, well hosting company is shit... so.
<charl_> but you need to go and do deep packet inspection
<charl_> there are probably some other attributes too that you can filter out
<charl_> in case it was tcp
<charl_> guys like cloudflare are good at mitigating ddos
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl_> but if they know the ip behind cloudflare you're toast
<theblazehen> we were moving DNS over to cloudflare when DDOS started...
<charl_> so you have to hide that ip really well
<charl_> well both dns and their reverse proxy you will need
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl_> and don't enable the direct. subdomain
<charl_> because then they can find your real ip again :)
<charl_> i was surprised when cloudflare enabled that by default
<theblazehen> "." subdomain?
<charl_> they should warn
<charl_> let's say you enable example.com then they create direct.example.com pointing to the original ip
<theblazehen> yea
<charl_> you can disable that by removing the entry on cloudflare
<charl_> otherwise they can find your original ip address easily
<theblazehen> ah, yes
<theblazehen> BBIAB, shortening my ethernet cable
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> hi all
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> Guess what i did yesterday, to solve that issue of something that cost me 70MB of data
<Kilos> what was it?
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Golynx> spent all day in the main #ubuntu channel trying to figure out what was caussing it 
<Golynx> ok
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> :)
<charl_> roomba busy cleaning the house agaion
<charl_> *again
<Kilos> :-)
<charl_> while i sit and watch tv :P
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> actually not a tv, just an external screen connected to my laptop
<charl_> iptv ftw :)
<psydroid1> hi charl_ 
<psydroid1> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psydroid1 
<psydroid1> oh
<charl_> hi psydroid 
<Golynx> hi charl_ and psydroid
<Golynx> So Kilos did you guess what the issue was ?
<Golynx> hi Xethron
<Kilos> no
<Golynx> I was lucky that someone from #ubuntu helped me to track down that process that was eating my data
<Kilos> have you written down how to track it
<Kilos> and what was it
<Golynx> we found the process id of the culprit and was able to find the location and program that was responsible
<Kilos> good and what was it
<Golynx> Clamav was constantly downloading new virus definitions every 30 minutes
<Golynx> I never installed it 
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<psydroid> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> must have been part of what i had installed
<Golynx> There was no mension of Clamav in the programs list or anywhere, to help me configure it to another update time. So i searched for it in Synaptic and removed every single trace of it 
<Kilos> you can remove clamtk and clamav
<Kilos> good
<Golynx> Freshclam came up at the process id time of the search, but freshclam is the update helper for clamav  
<Golynx> I didnt knew what it was until that guy told me its an antivirus program
<Golynx> 70MB gone to waste. Only 20 left till the 15th 
<Golynx> but ya its ok i will live
<Kilos> weird it used so much
<Kilos> freshclam updates are minimal
<Kilos> i have it running here to check emails from dubious places\
<Golynx> At times when i wasnt looking at itop i caught it downloading around 15MB of stuff. 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> ya then better removed
<Golynx> had to disconnect to stop it, but it came back every 30 minutes
<Kilos> just freshclam removal should stop that
<Trixar_za> Oo
<Golynx> I dont want antivirus programs now, maybe in the future when i got a reason to have them 
<Trixar_za> Yeah, it's kind of a waste
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> hi nuvolari
<somaunn> hi Squirm
<somaunn> hi Golynx
<Trixar_za> Linux can't get Windows viruses (only spread them if you forward an infected mail to someone)
<Golynx> hi Trixar_za
<somaunn> hi nlsthzn_
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Golynx> Hi somaunn
<Trixar_za> And the handful of active Linux ones (around 40 if memory serves), most can only do damage if you give it permission to do so.
<Trixar_za> Hey Golynx, somaunn and Kilos
<Trixar_za> Half the reason I don't like Puppy's root-by-default thing
<Golynx> Ya Trixar_za thats true. If it was windows i wouldve kept it, had Avira antivirus on that one. 
<Trixar_za> I think Avira makes a Linux version now, but it's similiar to Flash - it's precompiled and closed source
<Golynx> Thats good , maybe some people will use it.
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Kik
<theblazehen> Kilos*
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> hey Golynx 
<theblazehen> brb
<Kilos> hey Golynx what would you send the 11.3 kb/s signal through to kill mosquitos
<Kilos> speaker?
<Kilos> kB/s
<Golynx> the frequency that drives them away is between 30 and 40Hz . Its usually sent through a speaker 
<theblazehen> Golynx, whats that?
<Golynx> its best to oscillate in that frequency range , since picking one frequency wont be successfull
<Golynx> theblazehen: its a sonic insect repeller
<Kilos> i have a sig gen that i can experiment on i just wondered what to send it through
<Kilos> one site onle showed some thing in a glass tube
<Golynx> you need a vibrating mechanism to achieve such a sound frequency
<Kilos> and i hink the frequency they gave was 11.3 kB/s
<Kilos> ill try find it
<Golynx> speakers is the general tool for that
<Golynx> hmm that must be in the electronics
<Kilos> thats great i can vary frequency from 0 to 30meg
<Golynx> the generated sound is in Hertz
<Golynx> ok good
<Kilos> gotta find the frequency counter too so i know what is where
<Golynx> I just need 2 NPN transistors , 2 100UF capacitors , 2 10k OHM resistors , a high frequency speaker and a 9 volt or 6 volt battery
<Kilos> over 30 year old pieces of equipment
<Golynx> that is enough to make any dog run and weee at the same time :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you wanna chase dogs or mosquitos?
<Golynx> lol nope , but dogs can hear that same range of frequencies the mosquitos do
<Kilos> ah
<Golynx> That will do perfectly , if you know how to 
<Golynx> i built the same little circuit 20 years ago with only 6 components and worked great
<Golynx> but you gotta use a variable resistor, like the volume dial on a radio, to run through the frequencies and set the right one to drive the insects off
<Kilos> mail me the circuit diagram lemme try it , got lotsa eletronic spares
<Kilos> ya i got pots and everything
<Kilos> and maybe even some varicaps orund somewhere
<Golynx> thats great, i remember how the circuit was layed out , its just the values of the components and type of transistor that i dont remember. 20 years ago i used to go to the library and found that in a book Sam's guide to electronics , was in versions 1,2 or 3. I think 2 . But i will find out if its available on the web. Its very easy to build though
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> i need something that can chase midges and white fly. they bite me but no one else here
<somaunn> Kilos: they are maybe MS spies
<Golynx> oh thats bad
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> yeah they are so tiny one can hardly see them but the bites are eina
<somaunn> Kilos: need to look carefully and check if they've got sort of flag on them or not
<Kilos> haha
<somaunn> can we talk network security ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> wi
<somaunn> i really it but don't really have big knowledge and in the same time i'm deeply impressed of peoples really doing that
<theblazehen> somaunn, what about it?
<somaunn> want to understand where are we going with network security
<Kilos> if you have a problem with something explain what the prob is and wait for one of the experts to see it
<somaunn> i mean, we all know it's important to have good politic regarding the security of our network but in the real world what does it mean ?
<Kilos> remember somaunn is french guys so explain things nicely
<Golynx> Kilos would you know what the real components look like when viewed from a diagram
<Kilos> i know what components look like. just need to know the diagram with what connects where
<Golynx> thats good , i found this , it has some good examples you can test from www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/tutorial/xtor/xtor7/xtor7.html
<Golynx> thats good , i found this , it has some good examples you can test from http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/tutorial/xtor/xtor7/xtor7.html
<Kilos> was an electronics tech 40 years ago
<Kilos> ty
<Golynx> Nice it was fun being in that field back then, little to worry about. Until the IC came and made it boring 
<Kilos> IC?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> made lots of things simpler and faster
<Golynx> Intergrated Circuits
<Golynx> or microchips
<Golynx> ya true
<Kilos> hard work trying to make trannies resistors and caps do the same work
<Kilos> those ic's from then were lekker to work with you could solder them in yourself. now they have so many pins you cant get a soldering iron small enough
<Golynx> lol ya , i built a cb radio reciever with a 555 chip i think it was, had only 16 pins
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> Here is a good one too http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/worksheets/oscill.html
<Kilos> i still have a cd radio in the storeroom somewhere
<Golynx> haha ya amatuer radio was fun back then
<Kilos> i dont want to learn about the stuff again. eye not good enough to do fine work
<Kilos> i have a yaesu ft 200 as well
<Kilos> wb theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Golynx> If you already have a oscillator or multivibrator you can use that and just couple a high frequency speaker to it  
<Golynx> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> aloa ll
<nlsthzn> erm
<nlsthzn> alo all
<theblazehen> what happened? lol
<theblazehen> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> i have a belco sg 2030 signal generator that you can vary
<Kilos> even has rf out sockets
<Golynx> great thats perfect
<Kilos> so speaker plugged in there should work
<Kilos> have an amp somewhere as well so i could maybe push out 100 watts or more
<Kilos> chase every noonoo in the surrounding district\
<Kilos> hows nlsthzn 
<Golynx> at the frequency you have to output the sound will bounce off the walls it wont reach other rooms
<nlsthzn> I am ok thx
<Kilos> well thats good too as long as the bugs stay away from me
<Golynx> so its best to have noting blocking the output of the generator
<Kilos> ya
<Golynx> ya let them crawl back to MS 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they fly
<Kilos> crawlies you can stomp
<Golynx> even the fly will start crawling , else it will be too dizzy to fly
<Golynx> i regret abusing the neighborhood dogs now, for killing their eardrums 20 years ago lol
<Golynx> but was fun to see them run and scream :D
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good evening
<charl_> i magespawn 
<charl_> hi
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<Kilos> oh charl_ another prob with too much off topic is that someone could have asked for help or something and its too much hassle to scroll back and see the days stuff so they dont get helped or whatever
<Kilos> like the pro dont even scroll back anymore
<charl_> Kilos: i'm not saying it is a bad idea, the other countries also have similar splitting
<charl_> Kilos: but if we do it let's do it officially then
<magespawn> hi charl Kilos Golynx 
<charl_> Kilos: i think it's a great topic for the next meeting
<charl_> Kilos: then let's take a vote and get a decision on it made
<Kilos> add it to agenda then
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<charl_> Kilos: how do we do that?
<Kilos> i dunno whats involved in getting official channels with buntu
<somaunn> was a bit far from my desk
<magespawn> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/19ZrMER 
<somaunn> hi magespawn
<magespawn> maybe we can ask one of the higher ups
<charl_> that's the page yes but how do we add items onto it
<Kilos> there was a button or something
<charl_> all the items there are by nuvolari
<charl_> i don't see anything
<Kilos> or tick on the last thing and an add option comes up
<magespawn> you have to login on the top right hand side very small
<charl_> nuvolari: you there?
<charl_> bah i have to have an account on ubuntu one for it?
<charl_> i had an account but i think it was under an old address
<magespawn> i do not think that it is an ubuntu one account, i think this is run by superfly from a servers at uct or some such
<charl_> no this is on loco.ubuntu.com that looks official
<charl_> and when i click log in i get an ubuntu one thing
<magespawn> so i see, i must have that cat by the tail then
<charl_> lol
<charl_> that is quite a good unix joke :)
<charl_> first time i hear it now
<magespawn> how is that a unix joke?
 * Kilos was also wondering
<magespawn> first time i heard it, was in afrikaans
<Kilos> whew whats unix in afrikaans
<Kilos> jyniks
<somaunn> Kilos: lol
<Golynx> lyk my jyt die kat aan die stert beet daar my boetie lol
<magespawn> hah 
<magespawn> nice
<magespawn> just realized my ubuntu-za team membership had lapsed
<magespawn> rejoined again
<Kilos> haha mine was done also coupla days back
<Kilos> is it yearly or 2 yearly
<magespawn> i forget which, got the email, just forgot about till now
<magespawn> like so many things
<Kilos> lol, busy man
<magespawn> well at least in my own mind
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hmm... not_found lost again
<magespawn> i getting a max ping time of 24000 ms to google.co.za
<magespawn> madness
<magespawn> and a min of 1716 ms
<Kilos> 64 bytes from jnb01s01-in-f31.1e100.net (74.125.233.63): icmp_req=8 ttl=54 time=156 ms
<Kilos> you doing it from terminal?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> something a bit sick there
<magespawn> yup tablet says i am using hsdpa but i am beginning to doubt that
<charl_> ok back
<charl_> sorry was having dinner thewre
<charl_> cat on the tail? come on guys !!!
<charl_> i know it is sunday but seriously drink more coffee ;)
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Kilos> cat on or by the tail?
<charl_> Maaz_: coffee please
<Maaz_> charl_: Okay
<charl_> by the tail sorry
<Kilos> np
<charl_> you have the cat by the tail hahaha
<charl_> cat /var/log/syslog | tail
<charl_> there you have the cat by the tail :P
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos and charl_!
<Kilos> Maaz_, thanks man
<Maaz_> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<charl_> Maaz_: danke
<Maaz_> Bitteschön
<charl_> maaz our channel butler
<Maaz_> charl_: What?
<charl_> lol
<magespawn> nice one charl_ 
<magespawn> in this case though, that would be a good ting
<magespawn> thing
<charl_> i'm looking at this: http://rdfa.info/
<charl_> very interesting stuff, have never used it
<inetpro> Kilos: too much talking is a problem... too little talking is a problem... just keep it going 
<Kilos> nag nag nag one would swear we are married
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<inetpro> ja ja
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> stop worrying about small things man
<Kilos> if you dont worry about the small things the big ones cripple you
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> ons het 27mm gekry gisteraand
<inetpro> 24
<Kilos> lekker geval
<inetpro> baie lekker 
<Kilos> have you planted coriander?
<inetpro> what is that? 
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> alle markte en indier winkels koop die blare
<inetpro> :) 
<magespawn> a herb
<Kilos> dhania
<Kilos> colyander
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coriander
<magespawn> sorry spice
<Kilos> ya spice
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> magespawn: hi
 * inetpro should try that stuff 
<charl_> ooh that is a nice herb
<Kilos> have not sold it all before
<charl_> very tasty
<inetpro> maybe it will grow, maybe not 
<Kilos> main spice in boerewors too
<Kilos> it grows very well in rustenburg
<magespawn> a general question, could you do this: mtr xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx | filename ?
<inetpro> too much of it in boerewors spoils the taste of the meat 
<Kilos> na man
<Kilos> where you heard that
<inetpro> magespawn: why? 
<magespawn> when you close mtr the results close too
<inetpro> or rather, no why? 
<magespawn> to keep a record to show someone else
<magespawn> lol
<charl_> magespawn: you have to use a special flag, one sec
<charl_> This option puts mtr into report mode.  When in this mode, mtr will run for the number of cycles specified by the  -c  option,  and then print statistics and exit.
<charl_> -r
<inetpro> there's an option for running it without interactive mode 
<inetpro> ^
<magespawn> i thought it would be handy to be able to compare results or to show someone
<magespawn> so: mtr -r xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<charl_> yes
<inetpro> magespawn: man mtr 
<magespawn> would you have to use  -c as well
<charl_> the default is three i think
<charl_> so no
<inetpro> try it 
<magespawn> trying
<inetpro> rtfm
<magespawn> ran mtr t got this http://slexy.org/view/s2dVZGyzOn
<magespawn> how rude
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only us left here with manners magespawn 
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> no worries
<charl_> lol
<magespawn> i often forget that approach
<Kilos> man sucks
<magespawn> xkcd man toaster
<inetpro> rude? 
<Kilos> its it english for some other kinda foreign peeps
<Kilos> ya rtfm and wtf are rude
<magespawn> what does rtfm stand for?
<inetpro> read the freaking manual, rude? 
<charl_> jfgi
<charl_> :D
<Kilos> haha freaking
<Kilos> read the f--- manual
<Kilos> freaking gets added to cover guilt
<charl_> read the fracking manual, galactica-style :D
<magespawn> flaming?
<magespawn> fun?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> van der merwes favourite word
<charl_> yes van der merwe, have you seen him in the new film ?
<charl_> he's very good
<inetpro> rude is when you ask a basic question without making an effort to read the man pages 
<charl_> don't point your f****** tentacles at me man
<Kilos> Maaz_, google man inetpro
<Maaz_> Kilos: "„iNet Pro - Netzwerk Scanner“ für iPhone, iPod touch und iPad im ..." https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/inet-pro-netzwerk-scanner/id305242949?mt=8 :: "The iNet Network Toolbox for Mac" http://www.inetapp.de/ :: "iNet Pro - Network Scanner - iOS-iPhone-App - AppWelt - PC-WELT" http://www.pcwelt.de/apps/iNet-Pro-Netzwerk-Scanner-3281119.html :: "Cisco slip
<Maaz_> puts hardware at risk • The Channel" http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2013/03/20/cisc…
<magespawn> indeed
<inetpro> sorry magespawn :-)
<Kilos> i go sleeeeep now
<Kilos> good night all you geeks types
 * inetpro is as guilty as anyone else many a time
<magespawn> no worries, all in good humour
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
<Kilos> nag boetie
<Kilos> hope you all have a good week ahead
<magespawn> i tried to explain that xkcd to a non computer person the other day
<inetpro> lol
<charl_> ama-gents, have a good evening :)
<magespawn> blank looks and stares all round
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-26
<Kilos> morning all. hope you all have a good week
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<superfly> morning Kilos, bduk1
<superfly> Kilos: are you ready for next wednesday? :-P
<gremble> Good morning
<superfly> hi gremble
<gremble> Good morning superfly. Doing well today?
<Kilos> morning gremble  superfly  
<superfly> gremble: pretty well thanks, and you?
<gremble> Yup. Trying to write a motivational letter for the Uni to let me change courses
<Kilos> hmm.. i suppose so superfly  . i have no idea what else one must do
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> What are you trying to do>
<Kilos> sjoe gremble  what you want to change to
<Kilos> im trying to apply for ubuntu membership
<gremble> BSc Applied Mathematics. It is what I am studying, but my academic record still lists BSc Computer Science, so I just want to fix that.
<Kilos> computer science will bring in more money when you go work isnt it?
<gremble> Computer Science is software engineering here
<Kilos> especially in za we are short of good IT peeps
<gremble> if I wanted to make money, I would go to Computer Engineering
<gremble> CS != IT
<Kilos> well do that
<gremble> CS is supposed to be mathematics
<superfly> gremble: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> you need money for everything
<gremble> No, I like math, thank you
<Kilos> maths is good for trying to work out a budget when you dont earn enough
<gremble> Ironically, the maths that I do would be no good for working out the budget
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just joking man
<gremble> I know
<gremble> Still true though, I could probably do a statistical analysis on my income :P
<gremble> Or interpolate a differential equation to describe how little money I have :P
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> I was terrible at maths in school
<Kilos> its going to keep getting harder and harder to make ends meet
<superfly> I nearly failed Std 9
<Kilos> ya superfly   me too
<gremble> Luckily for me we have even fewer applied mathematics people in SA than we have Engineers or IT people
<gremble> superfly: most of my matric mark was 40
<gremble> I got a 68 in the final exam
<Kilos> i failed matric maths
<gremble> High school math is not real mathematics. It is some horrid basterdisation to scare children
<Kilos> got about 40% iirc
<gremble> I was in a fancy school where they arent allowed to give you low marks like that
<Kilos> whew 
<gremble> My grandfather left school at std 9 to go work. He taught himself mathematics in his past time and has been teaching mathematics since I can remember :P
<Kilos> last 2 years of high school were hard with all the pretties around at the same time
<Kilos> wow
<superfly> gremble: I just steer clear of anything maths related, other than development
<superfly> but, development != maths
<gremble> Nah, if you can learn a programming languge, you can learn math. It is the same, the notation is just really bad
<gremble> It is like they put an autistic in charge of the naming scheme in a C program. 
<gremble> I think that is perhaps what makes it prohibitive
<gremble> And the fact that people that are familiar with the notation like to tout it and go around pretending to be clever because they know the obscure notation
<gremble> And that just makes everything worse
<Kilos> i think thats part of the reason geeks are taunted at school
<Kilos> everyone else is jealous
<Kilos> oo i blogged about geeks once
<gremble> Did you say good things?
<Kilos> im trying to find it
<inetpro> Good mornings everybody, hope all of you had a great weekend and you are ready to take on the new week!
<Kilos> im sure spooks come fiddle here when im asleep
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<superfly> inetpro: let's not talk about that, OK?
<gremble> superfly: do you prefer to stay away from new weeks as well/
<gremble> :P
<superfly> gremble: no, just today
<gremble> Why do you dislike today?
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> Just personal issues.
<superfly> Work == awesome. Other stuff != awesome
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> Aww :/
<Kilos> inetpro  when i find my blog again im giving it to you for safekeeping
<Kilos> i have no idea where it is
<gremble> On the internet?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> i deleted it then had it all saved somewhere 
<Kilos> started rebuilding it and now dont know from where grr
<inetpro> eish superfly, that doesn't sound good, hope it can be sorted 
<superfly> inetpro: nothing that a little R&R won't fix
<inetpro> cool
<superfly> or, just taking it easy
<Kilos> i go sort sheep wbb
<arnaudmez_> Hi Guys
<arnaudmez_> how are things this morning ?
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez_  
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<arnaudmez_> good too
<arnaudmez_> just stuck and can't find a proper info regarding google map
<Kilos> mao of where?
<Kilos> map
<arnaudmez_> okay let me explain to you quickly
<arnaudmez_> I'm currently working on project for what i need to do some map pointing on Google Map and have them printed on paper after
<Kilos> sjoe
<arnaudmez_> in fact i will be walking around town and will have to map specific point (plus enter related infos: name, address, tel #, etc...) on google map > save it > print when there is need but at least have something that gives me geographical info of point i've visited 
<Kilos> you have lots of work ahead of you
<Kilos> so where are you stuck?
<arnaudmez_> first I want to understand this works with google product
<arnaudmez_> it's google places or google map ?
<Kilos> lets hear what others say i dont use googlemaps, it eats my data
<Kilos> once before i used it and you can zoom right to each house
<Kilos> but no idea how you would mark them
<Kilos> look at this http://www.google.com/mapmaker
<Kilos> Maaz  google how to make a local map
<Maaz> Kilos: "Make Maps Online with Click2Map" http://www.click2map.com/ :: "Display local shops and services on a map with Click2Map" http://www.click2map.com/display_local_shops_and_services_on_a_map :: "Google Map Maker" http://www.google.com/mapmaker :: "Create and verify a local business on Google - Google My Business ..."
<Maaz> https://support.google.com/business/answer/2911778?hl=en :: "How to Draw a Street Map: 9 Steps - wikiHow" http://www.wikihow.com/Dra…
<arnaudmez_> Kilos: thanks a lot
<Kilos> yw
<arnaudmez_> i've find something usefull withing the links you have sent
<Kilos> im glad
<Squirm> mornikng
<gremble> Good mornin Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> week starting on a interesting note when you see a server log "optimization changed from TIME to SPACE"
<Kilos> what does that mean inetpro  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: partition running out of space on one of my FreeBSD servers
<Kilos> ah ty
<inetpro> time to clean up
<Kilos> yeah looks like
<inetpro> if we want better performance
<Kilos> disk full is an ugly message
<inetpro> When the partition gets close to full, FreeBSD automatically switches to "space optimization" which doesn't waste any space, but doesn't perform as well.
<inetpro> first time I've actually seen this, to be honest
<Kilos> size of the drive?
<Kilos> oh its only a partition thats near full
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> like 83%
<inetpro> so still safe
<Kilos> have you got space so you can resize it larger
<inetpro> ja, no stress really... just thought the log entry was very interesting
<gremble> Or delete all the crap :P
<inetpro> like sci-fi
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi drussell  you been a starnger hey
<Kilos> stranger as well
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> there we go again... 
<Kilos> wat nou?
<inetpro> Kilos: @CityTshwane STAGE 1, Group 3AB are currently loadshedding until 12:30.Load shedding schedule:
<inetpro> http://www.tshwane.gov.za/Services/Electricity/Pages/LoadShedding.aspx
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<drussell> Kilos: hey :o) 
<Kilos> just gonna reboot to see what it feels like 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hmm... did we say hi nlsthzn  
<Kilos> Maaz  announce meeting tomorrow night at 20.30
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! meeting tomorrow night at 20.30
<Kilos> scared him outa his pants
<Kilos> so inetpro  what have i dont with my blog?
<Kilos> maybe a shift delete on the wrong folder
<Kilos> wb arnaudmez_  did you win
<arnaudmez_> Looking for a way to rename my laptop under linux
<arnaudmez_> i've done sudo hostname new_name but nothing
<arnaudmez_> still localhost
<arnaudmez_> Kilos: yes, I did
<Kilos> hmm...
<arnaudmez_> got registered as google mapper and now proceding with test before everything goes live
<Kilos> take a can of spray paint and grafiti the name change on your lappy
<Kilos> what linux are you using on the laptop
<arnaudmez_> fedora
<Kilos> ai1
<Kilos> Maaz  google how to change your computer name on fedora
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to Change Your Hostname (Computer Name) on Ubuntu Linux" http://www.howtogeek.com/197934/how-to-change-your-hostname-computer-name-on-ubuntu-linux/ :: "How to change the hostname of a Linux system - MDLog:/sysadmin" http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/ :: "Linux change my hostname / computer system name -
<Maaz> nixCraft" http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-my-hostname-machine-name/ :: "Permanently Ch…
<Kilos> look at the cyberciti link
<Kilos> seems easy enough
<Kilos> hi Rynomster  
<Rynomster> hey Kilos
<Rynomster> how are you?
<Rynomster> Greetings from Port Elizabeth
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> oh my there was someone here the other day looking for contacts down there
<arnaudmez_> Kilos: worked like a charm
<arnaudmez_> ty
<arnaudmez_> you always
<arnaudmez_> help
<Kilos> yay arnaudmez_  glad you came right
<Kilos> dont forget to get all the linux peeps there to get launchpad accounts hey
<arnaudmez_> never forget about
<Kilos> then we can help you form a loco there
<Kilos> ubuntu one
<arnaudmez_> cool
<Kilos> you just have to outgrow fedora
<Kilos> haha
<arnaudmez_> fedora
<arnaudmez_> i use for myself
<Kilos> im teasing man
<Kilos> you can use what you like but not windows to have a loco
<Kilos> windows is ok to fix other peeps problems though
<arnaudmez_> Maybe the day windows become OpenSource ...
<Kilos> who wants anything opensource that doesnt work
<Kilos> or can be killed so easy with all the bad stuff on the internet
<arnaudmez_> as i've read, they've developed another web browser than internet explorer and want to make internet explorer opensource and leave it to the community
<arnaudmez_> is that right
<Kilos> i dont know maybe they are trying to find someone to make it a decent browser at last
<Kilos> i always used firefox
<Kilos> but on linux now i mainly use opera-developer
<arnaudmez_> I've tried Chrome today and it looks faster and less memory consuming but still i have to give it few days before i can start beating the fox and ask him what he have to say
<Kilos> i installed chrome here about a week ago to try something out but forgot now
<arnaudmez_> give it another try but please first update 
<arnaudmez_> we never know
<Squirm> Hello all
<arnaudmez_> hi Squirm
<Squirm> Got mysql replication to work
<Squirm> All automated with Ansible :P
<Squirm> booya
<Squirm> new territory to me ^^
<Squirm> Chat later all, home time, sort of
<gremble> And the electricity has returned
<Kilos> whats the good of a stable connection if you got no power sigh
<Kilos> so can one of you that can scroll back and find the link to tswane electricity load sheeding please
<Kilos> from inetpro  around lunch time i think it was
<gremble>  http://www.tshwane.gov.za/Services/Electricity/Pages/LoadShedding.aspx
<gremble> I'm so nice...
<Kilos> thank you gremble  
<Kilos> you acvtually aint too bad
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> actually
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> Hi
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> 18 of: HGST Deskstar NAS 3.5-Inch 6TB 7200RPM SATA III 128MB Cache Internal Hard Drive (0S03839)
<Symmetria> I just bought myself some disk space ;p
<Kilos> i pinged you twice Symmetria  how come you didnt answer?
<Symmetria> didnt see it
<Symmetria> probably went to bouncer when I wasnt attached
<Kilos> ah ok can you do some work there for us?
<Kilos> we need contacts for ubuntu groups in the surrounding countries please
<kulelu88> linux user groups would be better.
<Kilos> that as well will be good
<Symmetria> kilos #nairobilug 
<Symmetria> best place to get those details
<Symmetria> some of the UG guys are in there as well
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> i wonder if i should join a lug before contacting lugs
<gremble> You are in a lug
<gremble> What did you think this is?
<Kilos> i mean official lug like glug and dbnlug
<gremble> This is fairly official. You spent quite a lot of time a couple of weeks ago to make it official
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I'm not sure how much more official you want. Should we get a decree from the presidancy or something? 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hot tonight here 
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> 20/33°c they say
<gremble> Mine says 29
<Kilos> most likely arounf 2 or 3 am is about min
<Kilos> ya we 28°c in the passage
<Kilos> poor pro will be melting again
<Kilos> maybe i need to be an official member of ubuntu-za to approach other lugs
<Kilos> hehe
<kulelu88> This used to be december weather. It's now moved to jan/feb
<gremble> You're already an official member of #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> oh gremble  really?
<gremble> You just want to become an official member of the larger ubuntu community
<Kilos> wow theres a luck
 * Kilos teasing
<gremble> You're just thinking of excuses not to go talk to other lug's
<Kilos> need a laugh for today
<Kilos> ive already left my message with namibia admin peeps
<Kilos> i think they typical germans
<Kilos> fulla
 * Kilos hides
<gremble> You better hide, I heard they have camps for people that joke
<superfly> kulelu88: where are you from? 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i will try them again in afrikaans and if they still dont answer ill have the task to inetpro  
<Kilos> he can jawohl them
<Kilos> jahwol
<Kilos> sjoe ive forgotten
<stickyboy> Hey from Nairobi, ladies and gentlemen. :D
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<stickyboy> Kilos: Thanks.
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> wb captine
<Kilos> inetpro  say hi to stickyboy  from nairobi
<Kilos> https://kver.wordpress.com/2015/01/22/plasma-5-2-the-quintissential-breakdown/
<inetpro> stickyboy: good evening
<inetpro> and welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> before i die ill tie up all the lugs in africa
<inetpro> hmm...
<stickyboy> Kilos: Are there other LUGs in Africa?
<stickyboy> Kilos: btw, are you from JozyLUG?
<stickyboy> They tweet at us (@nairobilug) sometimes.
<inetpro> Kilos, gremble: we are not a LUG!!!
<Kilos> no stickyboy  they next door to us
<stickyboy> Ah, it's @jozilug.
<Kilos> but we have contacts with dbnlug and clug
<Kilos> inetpro  tell him
<Kilos> hehe
<stickyboy> Ah, ok.
<stickyboy> Kilos: Nice.  Yeah, #nairobilug is just a GNU/Linux agnostic LUG.
<stickyboy> We also have a hardcore FreeBSD user.
<Kilos> and the guys in congo are busy growing
<stickyboy> Kilos: Sweet.  I totally wanna go to DRC.
<inetpro> stickyboy: nice to hear about you guys
 * stickyboy is going to Rwanda on Friday.
<stickyboy> We have an ex member of the Nairobi LUG in Kigali.
<stickyboy> Gotta see what's up in Kigali, maybe help him set up.
<Kilos> stickyboy  get me contacts at all the places you visit please
<stickyboy> We have a website: http://nairobilug.or.ke/
<stickyboy> It's powered by Pelican and hosted on GitHub... we have democratic contribution process.
<stickyboy> Pretty sweet.
<stickyboy> Kilos: No problem.
<Kilos> we are rebuilding our website
<Kilos> actually superfly  and inetpro  are
<inetpro> Kilos: hopefully it will take another lifetime before you tie up all the lugs
<Kilos> no man ill be too tired
<stickyboy> Speaking of tired, I'm still at work.  I'm tired.
<Kilos> whew
<stickyboy> Cleaning up some metadata and re-importing to some repository.
<inetpro> Kilos: please don't try too hard, otherwise you die too soon :-)
<Kilos> hahaha only the good die young you know that i tried and failed
<gremble> inetpro: what is the difference bettern a LUG and us?
 * Kilos listens carefully
<inetpro> gremble: Ever since the birth of computers, enthusiasts and fans around the world have collected together in garages, universities and pubs to talk about their interest, learn from each other and help promote their interest. Combine this with the huge popularity of Ubuntu, and you have the Ubuntu LoCo project.
<gremble> So we are a group of users that use linux, but we aren't a linux users group?
<inetpro> LoCos are around to help promote or support Ubuntu and build communities in specific areas
<gremble> Loco I assume is something like Local Community?
<inetpro> yep, LoCos are not meant to replace existing LUGS, but instead to complement them
<Kilos> wb captine  
<gremble> By virtue of assuming that collectives can be replaced?
<superfly> stickyboy: hey! I use pelican for my personal blog, but opted for Nikola for the Ubuntu za site that I'm hoping to launch soon 
<inetpro> gremble: Ubuntu LoCo Teams FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoFAQ
<superfly> A LoCo is a subset of a LUG
<superfly> In essence 
<gremble> Yes yes. You keep referring me to what a LoCo is, and I understand that this channel is for the LoCo, but we are a LUG as well
<gremble> Sorry
<gremble> Or an UUG
<gremble> haha
<gremble> But that looks ugly
<Kilos> hehe
<stickyboy> superfly: Never heard of Nikola... and I thought I was a hipster.
<superfly> There you go 😉
<stickyboy> superfly: The Nairobi LUG's blog is all here: https://github.com/nairobilug/nairobilug.or.ke
<stickyboy> 21 forks. :)
<stickyboy> w00t
<stickyboy> Members fork, write posts, and make pull requests.
<stickyboy> Pretty democratic and git is fun of course.
<captine> thnx
<captine> hi all
<superfly> stickyboy: I'm a bazaar fan, so our stuff is on Launchpad 
<superfly> We're! 
<superfly> *wee! 
<superfly> There goes the power 
<inetpro> superfly: ai! I hope you had you phone charged up?
<inetpro> your*
<superfly> 59%
<superfly> Should be fine 
<Kilos> ai!
<stickyboy> Aight, y'all. I gots ta go.
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> superfly: ?
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> damn load shedding
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Squirm> Hey
<Squirm> Fully charged laptop, phone and internet
<Squirm> I'm sorted :P
<Kilos> ay
<Squirm> and VPN into work in case our UPS just doesn't make it
<Kilos> yay too
<superfly> Hey Squirm 
<Squirm> 'lo superfly
<kulelu88> You could call this an ubuntu fanboi group
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<kulelu88> The african markets are too small, which is why the LUG should be important to us
<kulelu88> Heck, once systemd is in ubuntu, I should be moving on
<Kilos> yes they will link up with us, if i understood stickyboy  correctly
<gremble> Void linux
<gremble> xD
<superfly> kulelu88: does it mean that much to you? 
<Kilos> that 2 out of 3 so far, getting there
<kulelu88> superfly: I chose linux for the purposes of being a *little* more secure. That monolith called systemd doesn't feel secure to me
<kulelu88> It's just how I feel. I wont bash systemd. 
<kulelu88> It is useful
<gremble> Less so than the monolith that is the kernel?
<superfly> In Cape Town,  CLUG typically steers clear of Ubuntu-ZA because they're mostly hardcore sysadmins who don't care much for newbies 
<kulelu88> The cape is different. they get decent attendance for all events. 
<kulelu88> gremble: The kernel is at least 20 years old now? I'll wait till systemd matures before coming back
<superfly> Not really. GPUG seems to be having better attendance than ctpug 
<kulelu88> Really?
<gremble> What is a pug?
<Kilos> haha
 * Kilos listens too
<superfly> kulelu88: then I guess you're moving to FreeBSD? 
<gremble> The dog with the funny nose?
<kulelu88> PHP/Perl/Python?
<superfly> Python User Group
<kulelu88> superfly: I'm looking at Devuan
<gremble> superfly: there are some distro's that don't uses systemd
<Kilos> aha
<gremble> voidlinux for example
<superfly> gremble: I know, I was being sarcastic 
<gremble> Oh
<gremble> I clearly missed that
<kulelu88> https://devuan.org/
<superfly> Hi magespawn 
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn  hows you?
<superfly> kulelu88: I know them, I actually use debian at home 
<superfly> gremble: sorry, text doesn't convey sarcasm too well 😒
<superfly> (and I can be incredibly sarcastic at times, which doesn't help) 
<magespawn> good and you Kilos?
<magespawn> i have never really noticed it superfly
<kulelu88> must not be easy to make many friends ehh superfly 
<magespawn> maybe try /sarcasm at the end
<Kilos> good ty magespawn  you need to go back to your shop again so we get more you time
<gremble> That takes away from the effect though
<gremble> haha
<magespawn> if the shop paid then i would never have left
<magespawn> or <sarcasm> if you prefer html tags, no need to close
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> magespawn: it's 2015, no  more <...> tags :P
<gremble> Markup, markdown, reStructured, we don't need no structured markup language
<superfly> We use JSON now 
<Kilos> superfly  can you explain please. will linking up peeps in africa mean irc contact and mail or something more involved
<gremble> You'll have to marry the chief's daughter
<superfly> gremble: +1
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ok so getting them connected to here is good, then from here we nag them to form locos
<magespawn> is systemd that bad
<magespawn> ?
<kulelu88> to all you guys who lived through some parts of Apartheid. Was there ever loadshedding?
<magespawn> just reading that link
<superfly> Kilos: it totally depends on you. You're driving it. 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> never
<kulelu88> oom Kilos, you could become the "legend" of Africa who united everyone behind *nix. But like every legend, the effort may outlive us all
<Kilos> well i hope it outlives me, i dont want to get that old
<superfly> magespawn: not really, it's just that some folks feel strongly about it. 
<Kilos> but now ive found a way to get more peeps here and at 50 i can retire
<superfly> kulelu88: no. Loadshedding only started in 2005-ish
<Kilos> the pro said only when there are 50 peeps here
<kulelu88> magespawn: I didn't really care what was under the hood until I learnt about how they pushed systemd in. They muscled their way in like dictators and bashed down people who opposed forcing systemd onto everyone without choice
<magespawn> superfly bit like unity?
<kulelu88> gremble could help with that. Tukkies students
<gremble> With what should I help?
<magespawn> kulelu88: i see, so not really open and fair?
<kulelu88> magespawn: That is probably why devuan exists now. Those redhat guys pushed everyone else out
<Kilos> kulelu88  its because plans for future power staions and maintenance were shelved in 94
<magespawn> also because they kept expanding the national grid without thinking of ways to support it
<Kilos> stations
<kulelu88> some okes feel real hate for the ANC, especially on IOL, etc.
<Kilos> but anyway no politics rules here
<superfly> kulelu88: and the two power stations that were supposed to have been finished 5 years ago are still not finished 
<Kilos> superfly  you ready for tomorrow night
<Kilos> ?
<kulelu88> the coal ones?
<Kilos> you wanted to kick buut i think
<superfly> kulelu88: yes
<superfly> Kilos: I don't have much time, I've got a DebConf meeting at 9
<superfly> But I do want to 
<Kilos> i think well let you start first them super after greetings
<kulelu88> I can try sitting here for the meet, but I wont be very active
<Kilos> ill see if i can go add it to the agenda
<superfly> Kilos: you know, even you can contribute to the site 
<superfly> Kilos: even if you just write using slexy 
<superfly> kulelu88: please join us 
<Kilos> i did didnt i
<Kilos> i mailed you the post
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150127#preview
<Kilos> we can also rush the welcoming bit
<Kilos> nuvolari  ping
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<superfly> Look who the cat dragged in
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Oops, did I say that out loud? 
<superfly> Hi ThatGraemeGuy! 
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> ahh maybe, but where is the cat?
<kulelu88> yeeouch
<ThatGraemeGuy> i ate it
<superfly> kulelu88: I know ThatGraemeGuy 😉
<superfly> Hopefully he forgives me 
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'l allow it...
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<Kilos> hehe superfly  you lucky man
<superfly> Sjoe, that was a close shave 😝
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> how you make that little smiley thats doesnt show me the text
<superfly> Talking of shave, probably a good idea. The wife is not too fond of bristles
<Kilos> 😉
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> they prick
<superfly> Kilos: I'm using SwiftKey on my android devices 
<superfly> By far the best keyboard I've used 
<Kilos> it shows here on konversation but like a pencil drawing
<Kilos> and doesnt give its code
<Kilos> grrr
<kulelu88> you need 1 of these superfly: http://www.beards.org/images/displayimage.php?album=212&pos=-13114#top_display_media
<Kilos> Maaz  announce Meeting tomorrow night at 20.30 sharp. dont be late please guys, the fly has to leave early
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting tomorrow night at 20.30 sharp. dont be late please guys, the fly has to leave early
<Squirm> 'lo
<superfly> kulelu88: dude. If I could grow that amount of facial hair, I totally would. 
<Squirm> superfly: SwiftKey is cool, I use it. 
<Kilos> lo Squirm  where be nuvolari  load shed?
<Squirm> I have a beard
<Squirm> My girlfriend likes the beard :P
<kulelu88> superfly: some guys can grow that in 2 months :D
<Squirm> Kilos: uhm, at the moment, Bloem
<Kilos> aha and he is chairing the meet tomorrow night
<Kilos> ill have to mail rev him
<superfly> kulelu88: http://youtu.be/RmFnarFSj_U (language warning, though it's mostly clean) 
<kulelu88> superfly: hahahaha
<kulelu88> poor kid
<superfly> Figured you might like it 
<kulelu88> I was expecting major dislikes for it, but practically none :O
<inetpro> superfly: you getting old 
 * inetpro doing a bit of research 
<superfly> inetpro: I've always been old. 
<gremble> Since the beginning?
<inetpro> superfly joined #ubuntu-za on 05 Oct 2006
<superfly> Yes. I love being the grumpy old man 
<inetpro> that is almost 10 years ago
<inetpro> superfly: time to plan the big party for next next
<gremble> Quite a long time ago indeed haha
<kulelu88> superbenjamin flybutton
<inetpro> next year*
<superfly> inetpro: look for "who_da_fly" 
<inetpro> same thing
<inetpro> superfly: you know anyone else around here who was in here before you?
<superfly> I used that nick before I used superfly 
<superfly> inetpro: vhata 
<inetpro> superfly: I guess you linked the account
<superfly> Yes 
<superfly> tumbleweed too
<superfly> inetpro: ^
<inetpro> hmm... I see
<inetpro> and even cocooncrash_
<superfly> Yep 
<Kilos> ai! inetpro  have you seen, when something crashes by him who_da_fly remains
<Kilos> like hibana
<Kilos> havent
<superfly> I should add that to my wiki page 
<Kilos> i remember who da fly
<Kilos> was so hard to type
<Kilos> yay for tab complete
<superfly> That was before you learnt about tab complete 
<Kilos> lol ya whew i struggled
<Kilos> ive learned so much here
<inetpro> but I see even Symmetria has been around for ever
<kulelu88> Symmetria told us he has had IRC sex also :-?
<gremble> He used the irc to get laid
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> haha
<Kilos-> ai! that was a short load shed
<superfly> We still have an hour to go 
<Kilos-> ai!
<magespawn> gremble: isn't that what every one used to do back in the day?
<gremble> I don't know, I usually just asked
<gremble> well
<Kilos-> what did i miss?
<gremble> I put my hand down her pants. If she didn't object it was on like something that is really on
<magespawn> right then
<gremble> haha
<superfly> gremble: I think you're in the wrong channel 
<Kilos-> sjoe
<kulelu88> Is it true that they're putting up a casino next to menlyn mall?
<gremble> I am?
<superfly> gremble: yeah, this is a channel about free software, not free sex... 
<magespawn> man the network manger on windows should be dragged out the back into the ally and shot
<superfly> magespawn: windows had a network manager? 
<superfly> *has
<kulelu88> On that note, there was some study saying 60% of sex-workers in SA are HIV+
<magespawn> or whatever it is?
<gremble> Dammit
<gremble> years wasted
<gremble> years
<magespawn> superfly whatever controls the connection
<superfly> magespawn: I thought in windows it was bubblegum and prayer 
<Kilos-> hahaha
<kulelu88> wc bmg505 
<kulelu88> new guy
<Kilos-> nope
<magespawn> no if there was prayer involved there might be a chance of it working
<Kilos-> bmg505  you the leon from the list ?
<superfly> kulelu88: I thought you were the new guy? 
<kulelu88> I've been lurking here for many months superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: although you seem to fit right in 
<superfly> "months" he says... That makes you a newbie 
<Kilos-> lol
<kulelu88> I need to setup my username on this machine
<inetpro> superfly: looking through the mailing list archives I see even SubOracle is one of our very early members here
<superfly> kulelu88: Kilos- has been around for so long he's become an institution 
<superfly> inetpro: Yep, I think this might be where I met him. He designed the original Ubuntu-ZA logo 
<Kilos-> haha they gave up hoping id go away
<inetpro> I remember that
<kulelu88> oom should've become a sysadmin few years ago. Would be raking in 500k a year now
<Kilos-> i didnt even know anything about pcs a few years ago
<inetpro> sad that we could not keep our wiki history
<superfly> kulelu88: I was looking at what salaries developers are looking for the other day, and I had to wonder how they could ask for almost twice my salary when they had less experience than me 
<kulelu88> superfly: perhaps you're underpaid
<kulelu88> With +5 years exp you should be clocking in +50k per month
<superfly> kulelu88: I doubt it 
<kulelu88> CTC
<superfly> kulelu88: but having said that, I'll choose a lower salary and my current job than a higher salary at some stuffy corporate 
<Kilos-> kulelu88  sysadmin not a lekker job, you start working when everyone else goes home
<Kilos-> ask the pro
<kulelu88> oom that's kwaai. No nagging HR people to ask you to come fix their Word issues
<Kilos-> lol
<magespawn> kulelu88: i was looking at that too, seems programmers are in short supply
<Kilos-> only person ive tried to help with windows stuff is tara
<inetpro> hah, Kilos- you would like this one
<kulelu88> Not PHP 'programmers' :P
<inetpro> "After some mailing list activity, we got our first ever IRC meeting going on 7 December with 21 people attending!"
<Kilos-> wow
<Kilos-> when was that inetpro  ?
<magespawn> kulelu88:  i saw an advert the other day for a COBOL post 
<inetpro> that was posted on 2006/12/12 by morgs
<Kilos-> 2004 or 6
<inetpro> Kilos-: https://morgancollett.wordpress.com/2006/12/12/ubuntu-za-gets-going/
<Kilos-> wow i wonder where morgs went
<kulelu88> COBOL can only be a bank
<kulelu88> AUstralia :P
<magespawn> think is was FNB
<Kilos-> haha 
<Kilos-> Most people are intimidated when it comes to using the Wiki – that’s something we as the WikiTeam must address by giving a good introduction and clear howto’s on the mailing list.
<gremble> What is objective-c++?
<gremble> Is that not the point of C++, to be objective?
<Kilos-> even 6 months ago the wiki intimidated me
<Kilos-> inetpro  there were 2 morgs
<kulelu88> I think it's Obj-C
<kulelu88> not obj-C++
<Kilos-> i remeber then talking about who owned the nick
<inetpro> heh, and I was even at that first meeting
<inetpro> superfly: where were you?
<Kilos-> kulelu88  what is your proper nick?
<kulelu88> ek sal dit hier bring *soon*
<superfly> inetpro: you asking me about something that happened almost 10 ago? 
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> soon is in 10 minutes
<inetpro> see: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2006-December/000410.html
<inetpro> those are the minutes
<Kilos-> inetpro  what are you doing?
<Kilos-> superfly  support is needed
<inetpro> Kilos-: refreshing my RAM
<Kilos-> what about your wiki page
<inetpro> Kilos-: what's that funny tail that you have there?
<Kilos-> oh my
<superfly> Kilos: I must type long commands on my phone? 
<Kilos> that shows im not intimidated
<gremble> kulelu88: clang manual refers to Objective-C++ as well as Objective-C
<inetpro> Kilos: it will be written in due time
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> superfly  i mean support with giving the fly a push
<kulelu88> I think obj-C/C++ was for Apple PCs
<Kilos> the dragging tail is for intimidated peeps
<Kilos> not the fly sorry superfly  i mean the pro
<superfly> Yes, you can write OS X apps in Objective - C
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> due time is a weak excuse
<superfly> But you can also write Mac apps in C++ or Python 
<Squirm> superfly: I tried to get Kilos into python last night
<Squirm> never worked
<superfly> Squirm: Kilos is scared of snakes. Not gonna work. 
<Kilos> lol Squirm  the fly has tried as well
<Squirm> superfly: fair enough - They are quite scary at times
<Kilos> now he hasnt got the time to explain everything
<Squirm> Kilos: that's what the internet is for
<Squirm> I'll introduce you at some point
<superfly> Squirm: I have one, wanna come visit? 
<Kilos> no no internet advice has killed my ubuntu a few times
<Squirm> superfly: depends on the snake?
<gremble> superfly: this is for free software, not free sex
<superfly> Squirm: it's harmless 
<Kilos> lol@ gremble  
<superfly> gremble: are you only now catching up? 
<Squirm> superfly: I'm not afraid of snakes, happy to hold them, unless they're aggresive :P
<gremble> I'm busy haha
<superfly> Squirm not at all 
<superfly> It's a corn snake 
<Kilos> Squirm  when i was young i caught black mambas and sold them to the snake park in durbs
<Squirm> ok, that's all good then
<Squirm> Kilos: Nice - I think
<Squirm> So you're not afraid of snakes
<Kilos> now im too slow to even think of playing with snakes
<Squirm> so you can now learn python
<Kilos> nope not really
<Kilos> they are there to go under our heals
<superfly> Kilos: nope. 
<Kilos> when i have africa connected then we can look at python again
<Kilos> without vim
<Kilos> what nope superfly  ?
<kulelu88> First read some WordPress PHP code, then you will appreciate Python
<superfly> Kilos: you need to fall in love with Kate
<superfly> kulelu88: hahahahahahahaha
<superfly> Kilos: heels. Nope. 
<gremble> I once read wordpress php. I don't think I've fully recovered
<Kilos> oh ive used kate for basic things
<Kilos> ya we must stomp them
<superfly> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> im sure the big book says so
<superfly> Nope
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> I'll explain in a pm
<Kilos> ok
<gremble> Aww, now we'll miss the explanation
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/fibre/117332-best-fibre-to-the-home-deals-in-south-africa.html
<Squirm> interesting
<magespawn> i don't even have copper to the home
<Kilos> hehe join the family
<Squirm> power's back
<Squirm> been 5 min now
<Squirm> :)
<superfly> Squirm: glorious, isn't it? 
<Squirm> superfly: well... I'm still sitting on my bed. So I can't say it's made any difference to my life right now. But I can't say the same for when my battery will die in 1.5 hours :P
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Haha. Same here 
<Kilos> its painful hey?
<Kilos> those 2 hours feel like a day
<Kilos> im just about asleep here where i sit
<Kilos> night all you young uns. sleep tight. meeting tomorrow night
<Squirm> Still haven't moved. Though I thinks it's time I get into bed myself. My alarm goes off at 8 tomorrow :/
<Squirm> GNight
<magespawn> 7~good night all
<AlphaG> Greetings
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-27
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk  and others
 * Kilos bows to inetpro
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Tonberry_> more
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> sjoe hulle maak my hard werk die mense man
<bduk> Hoekom so oom Kilos 
<Kilos> nuwe mission is om all die linux gebruikers in afrika te lienk met ons
<bduk> ish is daar 'n manier om te help?
<Kilos> net kontacte kry orals
<Kilos> ek het nairobi en die congo
<superfly> Kilos: it doesn't have to happen right now, don't rush 
<Kilos> hi superfly  it helps keep my mind off the membership thing
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> You don't have to get everyone on board immediately 
<Kilos> yip 2 is good for now i think
 * stickyboy grumbles.
<stickyboy> My ISP is filtering TCP 1337 on my server.
<Kilos> morning stickyboy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> you fixed it
<Kilos> well done
<ThatGraemeGuy> yay me
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> no idea what i fixed but i'll take the credit
<Kilos> one login and cloaked already
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll give you my ip, who cares? :P
<Kilos> na i wouldnt know what to do with it
<ThatGraemeGuy> nothing
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's why i don't care :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it just uses 2 or three less lines here so less to scrollback when looking for something
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<stickyboy> Morning, Kilos.
<stickyboy> Anyone like reading about OPSEC / COMSEC?
<gremble> Comsec should be interesting
<stickyboy> grugq's slides are awesome and hilarious: https://grugq.github.io/presentations/COMSEC%20beyond%20encryption.pdf
<gremble> "Run slowly and learn to speak bear"
<gremble> I like that
<gremble> xD
<stickyboy> Also, someone should compile Pond and post a howto.
<stickyboy> https://pond.imperialviolet.org/
<gremble> Why not you?
<stickyboy> gremble: I'm just throwing ideas out there.
<stickyboy> I post the most stuff of anyone I know. :)
<stickyboy> https://mjanja.ch/ <--- blogging all teh time, yo.
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone running good deals on UPS'?
<ThatGraemeGuy> time to get a little one just for my pc
<Kilos> hi Kerbero  
<Kerbero> more oom kilos
<Kilos> EATON 600VA LINE INTERACTIVE R489 + vat
<Kilos> EATON 1200VA LINE INTERACTIVE UPS R799+ vat
<Kilos> 2 year warranty
<ThatGraemeGuy> so my pc has a 90W power brick, how do i know what VA rating I need to keep that running for up to 4 hours or so?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> inetpro  weet jy hoe om dit uit te werk
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  whats a power brick?
<Kilos> psu?
<ThatGraemeGuy> A/C adapter thing like you have with a laptop
<Kilos> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> it doesn't have a normal pc PSU, just the power brick which feeds 12V directly onto the board
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> methinks its not the 12v needs that drain ups but the screen
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't need the ups for that
<Kilos> should run long without screen working
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just want the pc staying on because frequent unexpected reboots are bad for it
<Kilos> you want to supply 220 to the brick?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> this shouldn't be such a hard thing to find out o_O
<Kilos> hehe i would measure the current drain on the mains when pc working then work it out from there
<Kilos> because thats the darian you are going to put on the ups
<Kilos> drain
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah not doing that
<Kilos> so, your pc only gets 12v
<Kilos> then its easier to check out
<Kilos> connect pc to car battery and see how long it takes to drop to 11v
<ThatGraemeGuy> look, I'm not an electrical engineer and I don't intend to become one, I'm just trying to find out what to look for to power a 90W device for at least 4 hours
<Kilos> there was a formula
<Kilos> v=i/r
<ThatGraemeGuy> when I buy a car I don't need to learn the finer technical detail of how its engine and transmission work, i just want to say to the guy "hey give me a car that can drive at highway speed and maybe tow up to 500KG from time to time"
<Kilos> and whats is volts x amps
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> never mind you are not listening as usual
<Kilos> good luck then
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok, so VA rating has to do with instantaneous power load capability, nothing to do with how long it will run
<ThatGraemeGuy> so its not possible to make a runtime calculator because it varies with each model
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can have 2 1kVA UPS', but different runtime because of larger capacity batteries
<Kilos> yes but then you can see when you divide that watts needed into the watts available
<Kilos> yip the battery is the heart
<SilverCode> is anyone else having issues with sasl authentication when connecting to freenode?
<Kilos> i cant login using it SilverCode  
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i don't understand what you just said, sorry :-/
<Kilos> need to turn it off
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> lemme think a bit
<Kilos> these memories go back 40 years
<Kilos> you draw 90w
<Kilos> i think the 600 v/a job should make 4 hours
<SilverCode> it
<Kilos> lets think more
<SilverCode> ok, looks like it was an encryption issue. Switching from blowfish to plain fixed auth problems ... not happy doing it this way, but better than manually authenticating with Nickserv
<Kilos> yeah
<gremble> I recall reading somewhere that blowfish with freenode is deprecated. They use aes or something now
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i just said you can't work it out like that
<ThatGraemeGuy> 600VA has to do with the load it can handle, it says nothing about how long you can handle that load for
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: Have a look at this: https://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BX1100CI-ZA&total_watts=200&tab=models
<ThatGraemeGuy> it can be 600VA bit with only 5 minutes runtime or it can be 600VA with 5 hours runtime, you won't know until you delve deeper into the product description
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> At the bottom it shows a graph of watts / minutes uptime for that 1.1kva ups
<mazal> I found that when I was looking for a ups for my pc. That specific one will for axample keep an 90w device up for onlu about 80minutes
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, that's what i'm saying, each model will have a graph that looks different
<mazal> All UPS's should have a graph like that to help you
<mazal> And then the additional battery options comes greatly into effect
<Kilos> ty mazal  
<ThatGraemeGuy> it looks like i should just get a cheap one that can signal the pc when the power is off so that it can initiate a proper shutdown
<mazal> Personally I was VERY dissapointed in how weak UPS's is. That specific one can only keep my pc alive for 2 minutes
<ThatGraemeGuy> running it for 4 hours may turn out to be too expensive
<mazal> If you want hours of lifetime you will need to invest very heavily in big ones with lots of batteries
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i think the cheaper end are really only meant to give you some time to shut down properly
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh well
<Kilos> wb octoquad  
<mazal> Is very expensive. So much so that I abandoned my plan due to insufficient funds
<ThatGraemeGuy> what make/model do you have and how does it signal the pc? usb?
<mazal> I didn't buy it in the end. Not worth it for just 2 minutes and the longer ones too expensive
<ThatGraemeGuy> only kind of connection i have on that is usb, and its a linux server
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll ask on a mailing list
<mazal> Just for my two pc's I would have had to buy 2 , one for each. And that would have cost me alot. And then just 2 minutes is barely enough just to get one machine shut down :(
<mazal> How did you meassure the 90w ?
<mazal> That sounds very low ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's what it says on it
<ThatGraemeGuy> its basically the same as a laptop's power brick
<mazal> Did you take into account the power supply proficiency rating ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I am not an electrical engineer, this stuff shouldn't be so hard
<mazal> Power supplies have a proficiency rating , depending on the quality of the power supply.
<mazal> Usually they are rated between 50% and 90%
<ThatGraemeGuy> phew people are quite deaf in here today
<Kilos> rofl
<mazal> What this basically means , lets say you pc uses 100w , and your power supply has a rating of 80%
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't care about that, I shouldn't need to and I don't want to
<mazal> This is important
<ThatGraemeGuy> no it isn't
<mazal> In that example , it means that the power supply actually takes an extra 20% from the socket
<ThatGraemeGuy> imagine if you had to learn the technical details of everything you used in your daily life
<mazal> IE , you need to add that in your estimates and measurements
<mazal> So in that example , the pc will use 120w from the wall/ups , not 100w
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.wootware.co.za/apc-bx650ci-za-back-ups-650-va-230-v-with-avr.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> R1,234 and can only manage about an hour :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> the control interface is USB though and there are a few linux packages that can be used to trigger shutdown
<gremble> Aren't UPS'es more for controlled shutdown than keeping a computer running?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah it seems that even with a small load around 100W, the cheaper end will only run for an hour or so
<mazal> Ya nee , that's what I also discovered :(
<Kilos> pc stuff is all about how much you are willing to spend
<mazal> Oh man I missed my Kubuntu this weekend
<mazal> So nice to work on it again :)
<Kilos> why
<mazal> Don't have it at home oom
<Kilos> oh you were afk
<Kilos> well thats easy to cure
<mazal> Uhm....not so easy at it sounds lol
<mazal> Was thinking again this morning what I can do.
<Kilos> man its just you okes and your games that make things difficult
<mazal> What can I do , I have so many of them , can't just gooi it in the bin :(
<Kilos> otherwise very simple, boot from live iso and say delete and install
<Kilos> actually invest in a second pc just for gaming
<mazal> I can make my server my main pc , but then I loose my server
<Kilos> decisions decisions
<mazal> All because of one idiots stupid decision a year ago to go over to pc gaming.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Do people in ZA say "Lie-nucks" instead of "Lee-nucks" like they do here in KE?
<mazal> I say "Lie-nucks"
<mazal> Is "Lee-nucks" more correct ?
<Kilos> linux
<Kilos> lie as in lie down
<stickyboy> mazal: Yah, it's lee-nucks.
<Kilos> haha in whose opinion
<stickyboy> Leeenus Torvalds
<Kilos> oh i didnt know that
<stickyboy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IfHm6R5le0
<Kilos> but whatever you call it is irelevant as long as you keep using it
<stickyboy> Linus Torvalds explains... :D
<stickyboy> Kilos: I know :)
<stickyboy> But anyways, fun fact.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yeah ty for that
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy, mazal: A UPS is not a battery, and that is where you're making the mistake. You need to pair the two
<mazal> Yeah , but the costs is to big
<mazal> Well for me it was
<mazal> One needs to add the battery packs expansions
<superfly> mazal: I'm not saying it's cheap, just pointing out why you can't find a UPS that'll last longer than a few minutes.
<stickyboy> True dat.
<stickyboy> Stop gaming. :D
<mazal> superfly: Yeah I realize that. In my case I was just dissapointed that even the 1.1kv one couldn't even give me just 10 minutes without battery expansions
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> mazal: they're not supposed to
<Kilos> eskom moved to stage b2 loadshedding sigh
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> afternoon
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<superfly> that's an added bonus. they're supposed to make sure that your power is smooth while its on
<mazal> superfly: That was my main thing I needed. But wanted at least enough time to get to the pc and shut it down as well
<mazal> On my specific setup , and according to their time graph , I would have only 2 minutes. Not enough
<Kilos> sudo shutdown -h now
<Kilos> with windows you can set it to not shutdown so fast mazal  
<mazal> Kilos: if you happen to be busy with anything else at the time your not going to make it. If you happen to be on the pc at the moment it's ok. But even if you are just in the bathroom when it happens 2 minutes won't be enough
<Kilos> you need as serial cable looks like and the install disk that can with the ups
<Kilos> yip 2 mins is min
<Kilos> try this sudo shutdown -h now and save what i was busy with
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Load Shedding Stage 2... Our stage 2 slot was from 10h00 to 12h30, we're still online so we are safe today :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> each city now decides what and when
<Squirm> Kilos: sort of
<Squirm> well, I think they choose the when, maybe not the what
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> My laptop is suffering under the load :/
<Kilos> my stupid ups shutdown immediately, battery tired methinks but more important things needed 
<Kilos> battery prices have gone mad
<Squirm> Kilos: take your battery to a place like battery centre. Get discounts on a swap too :P I have a feeling they were about R700 last time I went
<Squirm> But that was pre-load shedding
<mazal> Squirm: The problem with those idiots schedules is that it has not been correct a single day once where I live. Have no idea how to plan cos their stuff is not correct :(
<Squirm> mazal: They've been good with us
<Squirm> They either stick to the schedule, or we don't get load shed
<mazal> And once again we get the worst slot. 20:00 to 22:30 :( The absolute worst time of the day for that crap
<mazal> Well , that is if it will be occording to their schedules
<Squirm> We had that slot last night
<Squirm> went off for 2 hours
<mazal> Makes me angry when citizens have to pay for incompetance 
<mazal> We have to sit in the dark cos they can't do their work
<Kilos> now now
<Kilos> getting angry doesnt help
<Kilos> you just get ulcers\
<Kilos> geeting angry is only good if there is someone to hit
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening. God bless
<stickyboy> Anyone on Pond?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I've been IN pond, but not so much ON
<ThatGraemeGuy> i tend to sink
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe i'm doing it wrong
<gremble> I want do be on Pond, Amelia Pond
<Kilos> ohi nlsthzn  
<stickyboy> ThatGraemeGuy: It's a secure messaging application
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh great, another one
<stickyboy> ThatGraemeGuy: It's real.
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm sure its as real as all the other ones
<stickyboy> I figured you'd say that.
<nlsthzn> now if only I could see what I got pinged in Hexchat in Ubuntu :/ oh well hi uncle Kilos , others :)
<Kilos> lets try not forget we have our monthly meet here tonight at 20.30
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmmmmmm meat
<ThatGraemeGuy> food lovers market has a good deal on steaks
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmmmmmmmmmm steeeeaaaak
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twit
 * nlsthzn will see how it goes closer to 22:00 over here, working tomorrow and went all the way to the big city and back... so I am fairly pooped
<Kilos> its fine nlsthzn  ill give your apologies if you arent here
<Kilos> you gonna battle more next wednesday i think
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos ... there is a good chance I will be there however... normally get my second wind right when I am supposed to go to bed (and pay for it the next day :p)
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> easy when I am off
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Home time
<Kilos> there ive done my bit for power saving for today
<Kilos> hi zipper  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> and Private_User  
<gremble> salute
<Kilos> lo gremble  
<Kilos> load shedding time is good to go have a bath and a nap
<gremble> I tried to nap
<gremble> The mosquitoes had me half-way out the door before I woke up
<Kilos> bit too hot
<Kilos> hahaha where is your tabard and citronella candles
<gremble> They laugh at the citronella
<gremble> It smells nice to them already
<gremble> My tabard is finished
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> It is these damned tiger mosquitoes
<Kilos> get citronella oil
<gremble> They don't care about standing water
<Kilos> lol ya they breed in grass too
<Kilos> get that 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> noise making thing going
<Kilos> hmm...
<gremble> I think I should get a mosquito net
<Kilos> signal generator
<gremble> That will at least help against the bites
<nlsthzn> night all... not going to make it... *yawn*
<Kilos> night nlsthzn  sleep tight
<gremble> Cheers nlsthzn 
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> oh my, weather has brought new york to a standstill
<Kilos> latest from eskom is they going to charge more for electricity during load shedding periods
<Kilos> hi jrgns  
<jrgns> Hey Kilos
<jrgns> I'll try and make the meeting, but Eskom is interfering... 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> im lucky we had our 2 hours off already just now
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> my magespawn  
<magespawn> all right for the meeting
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> yeah if eskom dont kill too many connections
<Kilos> i hope nuvolari  makes it
<Kilos> otherwise inetpro  must take over
<zipper> Kilos: Uh hey you guys.
<Kilos> and if the brewing storm dont kill my power
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> didnt you practise for the chair magespawn  
<magespawn> i di one
<magespawn> did
<Kilos> i need to compose a mail but dont know what to say
<magespawn> what do you need to say?
<Kilos> gracias
<Kilos> lemme work on it
<magespawn> hi zipper 
<zipper> magespawn: Hey
<zipper> People writing haskell in this channel?
<zipper> I was just reading about SA and turns out Cape Town has penguins? Insane.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> millions zipper  
<Kilos> even rescue centres for those hurt or oil drenched after oil spills
<Kilos> mail done magespawn   sjoe
<Kilos> was  hard to find words
<magespawn> zipper: i think one of the other guys was talking about haskell, can't remember who though
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> good evening
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> Kilos: I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to make the meeting tonight, something just came up that I have to deal with now
<charl> meeting starts over an hour ?
<Kilos> ok superfly   can you mail me what to say in your place
<Kilos> or slexy it
<Kilos> and good luck sorting the prob
<magespawn> superfly come if you can, even if it is late
<Kilos> he has devcon at 9 magespawn  
<Kilos> i think thats what he called it
<Kilos> wb jrgns  
<Kilos> gremble  try this
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> put 2 tablespoons sugar in a bowl with 2 teaspoons yeast and add warm water
<magespawn> defcon i think maybe
<Kilos> that will make corbon dioxide i think its called and will attract the mossies and they go drown there
<magespawn> why Kilos ?
<Kilos> ya that magespawn  
<magespawn> i see
<Kilos> carbon
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> magespawn  he can opnly reach his keyboard when the mozzies drag him past the pc
<Kilos> only
<Kilos> at one3 time one could buy the yeats traps for them
<Kilos> yeast
<Kilos> whew
<zipper> magespawn: Someone in this channel was talking about Haskell?
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> you could put it in a coke bottle with the top part cut off and turned upside down into the bottle
<zipper> Kilos: One day I should come see those penguins. I would've assumed the weather would be too hot for penguins.
<Kilos> the water is freezing zipper
<Kilos> they are also on all the islands to the south
<magespawn> zipper: yup
<Kilos> but not year round zipper  they spend lots of time posing at canonical and other linux places too
<Kilos> hehe
<zipper> Kilos: haha
<Kilos> just mailed nuvolari  telling him come here now. not sure about power in bloem
<gremble> Who has yeast lying around the house?
<gremble> But thanks Kilos I'll find out where I can get some
<Kilos> most mothers
<Kilos> neighbours mothers
<Kilos> any one that bakes
<Kilos> varsity kitchen
<gremble> Yeast is a kind of fungi
<gremble> Pretty coo
<gremble> cool*
<gremble> Turns sugar into ethyl-alcohol and CO2
<Kilos> do as magespawn  says and cut a plastic coke bottle in half
<Kilos> yeast mix in bottom then top upside down in bottom to seal it
<Kilos> they go in through the cap hole
<Kilos> co2 is what attracts them
<Kilos> lol or you can watch as it attracts them and swat them
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<gremble> I missed you magespawn. I'm glad you are with us again
<magespawn> lol, for like a minute?
<gremble> 247 seconds to be more specific
<gremble> So it is almost 4min
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> the maths man strikes
<gremble> I prefer to be called Pedantic Batman
<gremble> I am pedantic so you don't have to be
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> that too 
<Kilos> easier to say maths man
<Kilos> Maaz  define pedantic
<Maaz> Kilos: Pedantic \Pe*dan"tic\, Pedantical \Pe*dan"tic*al\, a. Of or pertaining to a pedant; characteristic of, or resembling, a pedant; ostentatious of learning; as, a pedantic writer; a pedantic description; a pedantical affectation. "Figures pedantical." --Shak. [1913 Webster], pedantic adj 1: marked by a narrow focus on or display of learning especially its
<Maaz> trivial aspects [syn: {academic}, {donnish}, {pedantic}]
<Kilos> ya maths man is better
<gremble> Lol]
<Kilos> Squirm  ping
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> now where is the pro hiding tonight
<Kilos> hi amanica  
<amanica> Hi Kilos, whats up :)
<Kilos> temperature mostly
<Kilos> very hot here
<nuvolari> oh hi o=
<nuvolari> * o/
<nuvolari> I'm going to eat quick
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  dankie seun
<Kilos> quick
<amanica> Haha, jup in jozi its too hot too
<Kilos> 15 mins dont bolt your food down
<Kilos> you missed lots amanica  fly and i are applying for ubuntu membership
<Kilos> major job that
<amanica> Yeah saw on the mailinglist, goodluck!
<Kilos> ty
<amanica> sorry I easily forget about these meetings,especially with bathtime of my son now. Finnaly got irc on my phone :)
<Kilos> hehe family life takes up lots of time
<Kilos> wb captine  
<captine> thanks
<captine> on webchat.  not sure why my connection on my desktop is funky tonight
<captine> need to nuke a pave the machine... :)
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> good eve
<Kilos> lo inetpro  wb
<charl> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi charl
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<captine> hi charl, inetpro
<Kilos> haha afterthought again
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> hmm... and captine too
<Kilos> jy spot met my ne
<inetpro> uh?
<inetpro> no man
<Kilos> all god there inetpro  ?
<Kilos> good
<charl> hi captine :)
<inetpro> another tough day at the office
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> hot and powerless for most of the day, but all fine otherwise
<Kilos> sjoe
<captine> yip.  the heat when our generator ran out of diesel was crazy
<inetpro> well, powerless meaning running on genny
<inetpro> genny not powering aircons
<Kilos> ai!
<captine> think i have load shedding tomorrow night
<Kilos> what about in the server rooms
<inetpro> nuvolari: you ready to chair the meeting?
<Kilos> he just eating
<captine> we dont really have servers on site.  think 1 file server... everything in data centre
<inetpro> ah
<captine> our office park gen powers the AC...
<captine> prior to moving to the datacentre, we had all servers/rack in a temp office while our offices were being re-vamped... it was sooooo hot in the room.  at least 30 to 32 degrees... the poor machines were struggling
<magespawn> that is cooler than my air, in the shade temperature today
<superfly> DebConf
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<magespawn> hi charl, captine, inetpro
<superfly> Kilos: hi, here for a few minutes, but I gotta go again.
<Kilos> super can you slexy your beef
<superfly> Kilos: I just wanted everyone to know about the site, and about how they can contribute. they can use slexy, or e-mail me, if they want.
<Kilos> or leave it here
<magespawn> that just sounds wrong
<superfly> Kilos: I have a preview up on http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141125
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<nuvolari> :-/
<Lionthinker> greetings all
<superfly> magespawn: http://debconf.org/
<Kilos> hi Lionthinker  ty vey much
<Lionthinker> Kilos, pleasure
<Kilos> very as well
<inetpro> hmm... 
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting (January 2015)
<Maaz> nuvolari: You're not the boss of me
<inetpro> looks like we need a fundraising
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> up your's Maaz 
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  fix it
<inetpro> Maaz: start meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<inetpro> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-01-27-18-33-20.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-01-27-18-33-20.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-01-27-18-33-20.html
<inetpro> it works 
<Kilos> nuvolari  try again
<inetpro> Maaz: permissions
<Maaz> inetpro: Permissions: admin and chairmeeting
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting (January 2015)
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'm not going to listen to you
<inetpro> Maaz: help permissions
<Maaz> inetpro: Please be more specific. I don't know if you mean auth or test
<nuvolari> Maaz: permissions
<Maaz> nuvolari: Permissions: chairmeeting
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting (January 2015)
<inetpro> that's strange
<Maaz> nuvolari: You're not the boss of me
<nuvolari> unf
<nuvolari> Maaz: you silly bot
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<Kilos> do auth chairmeeting
<magespawn> superfly: are you going?
<Kilos> or auth and your password
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari_> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting (January 2015)
<Maaz> nuvolari_: I'm not going to listen to you
<nuvolari_> :'(
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting (January 2015)
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> yay
<nuvolari> ffs
<inetpro> \o/
<nuvolari> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<Kilos> language
<captine> lol.. this is where the artifial part of the AI comes to play... :)
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<nuvolari> agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150127
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Lionthinker> I am Leon Marincowitz
<charl> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl: Okay
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<Lionthinker> Maaz: I am Leon Marincowitz
<Maaz> Lionthinker: Sure
<magespawn> Maa: I am Gregory Eames
<gremble> Maaz: I am Jaco Stroebel
<Maaz> gremble: Righto
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Done
<nuvolari> wow, lots of people tonight
<magespawn> Maaz: I am Gregory Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto
<captine> Maaz I am Bradley Putzier
<Maaz> captine: Done
<nuvolari> interesting agenda
<nuvolari> Welcome everyone
<inetpro> nuvolari: some of them are here twice :-)
<nuvolari> new peeps as well, welcome to you
<Kilos> ty nuvolari  and welcome to you too
<captine> nuvolari: i agree.  lets skip welcomes and go straight to butt kicking... :)
<Kilos> zipper  stickyboy  you are welcome to join us just login with the bot please
<nuvolari> the fly needs to be out soon
<Kilos> yip let the fly go
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Superfly's butt kicking session
<Maaz> Current Topic: Superfly's butt kicking session
<nuvolari> so, what's this about?
<Kilos> superfly  in your court sir
 * nuvolari puts on some extra layers of undies
<Kilos> ll
<Lionthinker>  *just changed some nappies, if you want some of that you welcome
<magespawn> Firefox cannot guarantee the safety of your data on wiki.ubuntu.com because it uses SSLv3, a broken security protocol.
<nuvolari> superfly: ping
<captine> Lionthinker: not the most fun thing to do... Feel your pain
<Kilos> he most likely had to go
<amanica> Maaz: i am Marius Kruger
<Maaz> amanica: Okay
<Lionthinker> captine, hehehe
<nuvolari> aw :-|
<Kilos> this from fly
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/
<nuvolari> anyone know what it was about?
<inetpro> that is the new site in development
<Lionthinker> magespawn: didn't know this about the fox, why don't they fix it?
<Kilos> he asks can peeps please mail him their content for the new site
<nuvolari> looking nice! I like that design, plain and simple
<Kilos> nuvolari  we need to revive our site
<nuvolari> we should send a mail out regarding that
<Kilos> ok do it please
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed Send a mail out, asking contributors to provide content for the new site
<Maaz> Agreed: Send a mail out, asking contributors to provide content for the new site
<inetpro> +1
<magespawn> Lionthinker: i think it is because of https with http it seems to be fine
<captine> What type of content are we talking about?
<Kilos> any posts
<inetpro> magespawn: I guess we shall have to address that with canonical
<Kilos> same as in the old site
<Kilos> magespawn  file a bug report
<Lionthinker> magespawn, this is only a fox problem?
<inetpro> captine: anything crucial you feel that should be put on our site
<captine> ok
<magespawn> if i do http first it goes to the https website without a problem
<magespawn> Lionthinker: let me see
<Kilos> wb jrgns  
<magespawn> Lionthinker: i only have firefox on this pc
<jrgns> Too late to join? 
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> join anytime in meeting
<inetpro> jrgns: you're always welcome
<Kilos> amanica  wb
<inetpro> nuvolari: shall we move on?
<nuvolari> dafuq, laptop's wifi connection dropped
<nuvolari> happens now and then
<nuvolari> had to reboot
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> the new site shouldn't be too busy
<nuvolari> it's hard to find a balance
<nuvolari> ok, moving on
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<nuvolari> uhm, anyone have a link to the previous minutes?
<nuvolari> not available in the agenda/previous meeting's agenda
<inetpro> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-10-28-18-31-48.txt
<inetpro> is it that ^ ?
<Lionthinker> guys can we have some focus here
<jrgns> Maaz I am Jurgens du Toit 
<Maaz> jrgns: Alrighty
<inetpro> oops... no, that is old
<nuvolari> we're trying to establish focus
<nuvolari> we need the minutes for that :)
<inetpro> Kilos: your fault, you didn't check :-)
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<nuvolari> ugh, my available history don't go that far back :(
<Kilos> sorry i was too busy
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> login with Maaz  Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Maaz I'm Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: *blink*
<Vince-0> meh
<Kilos> I am
<Vince-0> Maaz, I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Done
<inetpro> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-11-25-18-32-00.txt
<Vince-0> Maaz, I am your master
<Maaz> Vince-0: Sure
<Vince-0> omg
<Kilos> hehe
<amanica_> Maaz: I'm Marius Kruger
<Maaz> amanica_: What?
<Kilos> now you recorded as your master
<Kilos> amanica_  I am
<amanica_> Maaz: I am Marius Kruger
<Maaz> amanica_: Righto
<jrgns> Hellooo amanica_! Long time no see
<Vince-0> nice
<nuvolari> ah, thanks inetpro 
<nuvolari> oh hi Vince-0!
<Vince-0> so what's up
<captine> maybe we should skip the minutes, and setup the next agenda to link to them?
<amanica_> Hey jrgns, yeah :)
<captine> my bad... i see the link now
<Kilos> meeting then next thursday night ubuntu membership applications
<inetpro> nuvolari: there wasn't much more than the talk about re-verification I think
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> moving on?
<inetpro> +1
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Plans for 2015
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2015
<nuvolari> So currently superfly and oom Kilos will be applying for membership
<nuvolari> I think they are great candidates
<nuvolari> I still need to do my piece for each of them
 * Kilos bows
<Lionthinker> goodluck
<inetpro> definitely
<nuvolari> (what do you call that?)
<magespawn> the most stable here 
<magespawn> testimonial
<inetpro> who else is joining in?
<nuvolari> (getuigskrif)
<nuvolari> thanks magespawn 
 * nuvolari is chickening out
<inetpro> we need more members guys
<Lionthinker> inetpro, I'm thinking about it
<captine> i need to contribute first... will then apply
<captine> just getting into things
<jrgns> What's the requirements and respow? 
<jrgns> Urgh, responsibilities? 
<Kilos> feedback from our re-verification from the council said we need more members
<nuvolari> I'd like to, but I don't think I'm contributing nearly enough to justify applying just yet
<Kilos> jrgns  major work
<inetpro> nuvolari: you've been chairman often enough already
<inetpro> anyone can do it
<Kilos> inetpro  link to membership requirements
<nuvolari> inetpro: is that enough though? :P
<Kilos> please
<Vince-0> what other activities constitute a member's participation, eg
<inetpro>  Ubuntu Official Ubuntu Membership means recognition of significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu or the Ubuntu community. 
<nuvolari> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<nuvolari> ooh... Ubuntu Member Flair on Reddit.
<nuvolari> I'm sold!
<Kilos> link
<captine> maybe we should include something on the site with links to the membership etc.  if we wanting to encourage membership, we should push it (email signatures, etc etc)???
<Kilos> storming here, if i disappear power has gone
<nuvolari> ok, I think I will add my application too
<magespawn> +1 captine 
<Kilos> captine  +1
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<jrgns> captine good idea
<nuvolari> +1
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> you come to join the meeting ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> ?
<Vince-0> main page needs to mention it
<Kilos> is that why its storming
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> so we have nuvolari, captine, jrgns and who else?
<Kilos> Vince-0  can you give all suggestions and content to superfly  in his mail please
<Vince-0> ubuntu-za has active forums
<inetpro> Vince-0: we used to have
<Lionthinker> as I said, I tentatively put my hand up
<Kilos> i think our forum is archived
<inetpro> Vince-0: drubin was very active in the forums
<Lionthinker> worst thing is, one can be rejected right
<jrgns> Hehe
<inetpro> oh and Lionthinker
<Kilos> they can just say no
<amanica_> yeah, some camaraderie / ubuntu  for za ubunutu membership will be good. Back in the day I was really in the dark as to what membership entails and why one would apply. I sort of got the idea it is sort of by invite only..
<nuvolari> kool kidz only :-/
<nuvolari> :P
<Lionthinker> amanica_, you are officially invited by Ubuntu ZA
<nuvolari> we're all cool
<nuvolari> oom Kilos is the coolest (^^,)
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ok, so the first easy step is to create your page
<nuvolari> NB to sign UCOC
 * inetpro created a page and got testimonials even before I have put content
<nuvolari> I might need to update with my latest key 
<inetpro> Kilos: I will try to have content before end of the week
<amanica_> ok I'll give it a go if you insist :)
<Kilos> ya if you change pcs i think you need new key as well
<inetpro> so might be ready for next week
<captine> ok, so what else are the plans for 2015... we have the website with a proposed go-live date?  if i recall, superfly was swamped, so not sure if a date is known yet?  we need to have more people apply for memberships and join the meeting to motivate for the current membership applications... what else?
<nuvolari> oh dear, one can run out of karma on launchpad? :'(
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<Kilos> my karma is ) 
<Kilos> 0
<nuvolari> likewise 
<captine> should we try to see if there is anyone that can do somethign at software freedom day for ubuntu (think there were some Redhat people there last year... not sure.. just sw the agenda and didnt attend
<Kilos> no idea what changes that
<nuvolari> captine: where are you based?
<inetpro> captine: good idea!
<captine> nuvolari: Johannesburg
<nuvolari> ah
<amanica_> I was at SFD, yeah some ubuntu-ish presentation will be cool, not sure about what exactly though
<inetpro> we definitely need to pick up on visibility at events... have banners and CD's, etc...
<amanica_> maybe have an ubuntu stand again
<Lionthinker> inetpro, we need to take seriously the ability to request an ubuntu phone
<inetpro> Lionthinker: for sure
<Kilos> yip
<Lionthinker> Create a programme whereby we commit to contact journalists and the like
<Lionthinker> x number of journalists, y number of prospective publicity etc
<nuvolari> \o/ "Congratulations, you have already signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct."
<Kilos> lol
<Lionthinker> Flog it at hacker days, SFD lug groups etc.
<captine> ubuntu phone, and to find out if anyone in SA has tried the Orange Box yet?  any corporates etc?  
<captine> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/jumpstart-training
<inetpro> all good ideas, but let's try start by signing up for official membership first
<Lionthinker> its stuff like that which should go ont eh site
<amanica_> yeah the cloud stuff looks really exiting, I whish I had a chance to play with it. that sort of demo will be cool at SFD!
<Lionthinker> like FNB uses Ubuntu
<amanica_> seriusly Leon?
 * nuvolari <3 FNB
<Lionthinker> we should highlight ubuntu in the wild
<amanica_> nice 
<Lionthinker> yip, 10.4
<Lionthinker> still on the old shell
 * nuvolari saw an Ubuntu screen at the bank
<Kilos> thats cool
<Lionthinker> there's tons of stuff out there which we can use to populate the site and use as credit for membership
<Kilos> Lionthinker  go for it
<amanica_> I need to switch to FNB then, ASAP!
<nuvolari> who here has *NOT* signed UCOC yet?
<captine> inetpro: agreed.  that is top priority (membership), but having a nice list of potentials and then honing in on the feasible ones would be good
<Kilos> for starters all create your wiki pages
<Lionthinker> Kilos, agreed
<jrgns> Will read up and start cracking 
<Kilos> lol i think it was easy
<inetpro> Vince-0: you too
<Kilos> ys Vince-0  
<inetpro> and magespawn
<nuvolari> hmm, should we move on?
<nuvolari> or am I too hasty?
<Vince-0> ya
<captine> nuvolari: i think we can move on.  just to confirm, how are the minutes being handled?  they being loaded on the wiki?  should probably just list all the suggestions in them (easier than reading IRC logs
<nuvolari> captine: I see there are space for the summary in the current agenda
<captine> cool
<Vince-0> make a to do list for newbs
<nuvolari> a link to the meeting logs will be added too
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<nuvolari> well, I think the membership application ceremony is a big event...
<inetpro> please post any web content ideas to the mailing list so we can discuss there
<nuvolari> is that next Thursday?
<Kilos> yip nuvolari  
<nuvolari> 5th
<nuvolari> of Feb
<Kilos> at midnight
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> whut?
<Kilos> yeah
<nuvolari> do we need to be present?
<Kilos> tough
<inetpro> nuvolari: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<Kilos> not really
<Kilos> mainly for support
<inetpro>  Thursday, February 5th, 2014 at 22:00:00 UTC 
<inetpro> that is 00:00 SAST
<Kilos> but testimonials work as support too
<nuvolari> ouch
<nuvolari> ok, need to prepare mentally
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed Ubuntu Membership Application Meeting on Feb 5th, at 00:00 SAST
<Maaz> Agreed: Ubuntu Membership Application Meeting on Feb 5th, at 00:00 SAST
<nuvolari> any other upcoming events?
<Kilos> the party afterwards
<inetpro> others are welcome to choose the next timeslot for application on  Wednesday, 18 February 2014 at 14:00 SAST
<Kilos> coffee and rusks from maaz
<inetpro> we don't have to apply all at once :-)
<inetpro> think it will be nice if we can sign up new members every month
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> we have enough talent in the country
<inetpro> and even on the continent
<inetpro> will be interesting to see how far we can go with this
<nuvolari> yeah, maybe let's add that too
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed Ubuntu Membership Application Meeting 2: Feb 18 at 14:00 SAST
<Maaz> Agreed: Ubuntu Membership Application Meeting 2: Feb 18 at 14:00 SAST
<nuvolari> also a rough time
<nuvolari> but might be more suitable to some
<nuvolari> okiedokie,
<nuvolari> I'm moving on
<nuvolari> 5 min left
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<nuvolari> hmm, apt-offline
<nuvolari> is that similar to apt-mirror?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Lionthinker> does it help anyone here in SA
<inetpro> has anyone tried apt-offline yet
 * inetpro wanted to but haven't
<captine> not yet
<amanica_> I prefer apt-cacher-ng (after trying apt-offline)
<charl> under miscellaneous, maaz and the unmaintained ibid bot
<Lionthinker> we all have pretty good internet, but is there a use case out there for the broader community?
<amanica_> depends what you need it for I guess
<nuvolari> Lionthinker: well, back in Durban, William K helped a ton of people with apt-mirror, and repos for both 64 and 32-bit
<Kilos> will try it soon
<Lionthinker> nuvolari, thats good news
<nuvolari> it is a great tool in the right hands
<Kilos> got the info on how to
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2hISUsWao
<nuvolari> he has a far reaching hand in the community
<Lionthinker> should go up on the site, help for internet strapped sa
<captine> I plan to do an apt-mirror for my home network... not sure what else i can use it for
<nuvolari> but isn't involved in IRC unfortunately
<nuvolari> captine: new friends? :P
<amanica_> well downloading the complete repo seems like a waste to me, I think 90% of people use the same core 90% of apps, and the last couple can be downloaded as needed..
<amanica_> (I tried downloading the whole thing but ran out of space&time)
<nuvolari> amanica_: agreed, but the 10% that really needs those last couple of apps might not have internet
<Kilos> over 40g
<nuvolari> yeah, like 60gb per architecture
<nuvolari> on the downside, it gets outdated quick
<Kilos> yeah
<nuvolari> but having that first clone is great
<inetpro> perhaps something to explore on the mailing list as well so we can help people without much bandwidth?
<amanica_> yeah that's why it depends on what you need it for, if you have a release party with good internet, everybody can proxy through a pre-populated apt-cacher-ng and stuff only gets downloaded once
<captine> I currently have 1TB of offpeak data (whihc is impossible to use on my speed of connection), so want to at least use as much of it as possible... :)
<Kilos> we need to push Symmetria  for a deb-delta server
<Lionthinker> amanica_, now that is useful
<captine> deb-delta server??? whats that Kilos
<Lionthinker> guys I have to go, early day tomorrow
<Lionthinker> Will be great to see the new site when its up and ready.
<amanica_> k, cya Lionthinker
<Kilos> you only download the extras in upgrades not whole packages
<captine> interesting
<nuvolari> cheers L<tab>
<Kilos> saves 80% time and data use
<inetpro> hmm... he left too quick
<Kilos> ya
<nuvolari> out of time
<nuvolari> moving on?
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Kilos> hi kodez  
<nuvolari> oh hi kodez 
<Kilos> you in time to login
<kodez> good evening all
<nuvolari> I'll probably be available next meeting :P
 * Kilos votes nuvolari
 * nuvolari puts himself up for chair elective
<inetpro> any other nominations?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ping
<amanica_> +1 for novolari
<Kilos> the monkey has probs connecting
<charl> nuvolari: i did note the issue of maaz but if we are out of time then i guess it can be discussed at a later point
<captine> +1 nuvolari 
<Kilos> moving or something
<inetpro> nuvolari: it's yours again
<Kilos> oh and apologies from neelsie
<captine> i am good for time if everyone else is
<nuvolari> okies
<nuvolari> charl: the permission issue?
<inetpro> hmm... he's ignoring you charl ?
<Kilos> nlsthzn  sleeping now too tired
<inetpro> :-)
<charl> nuvolari: no i was asked the past week if i would be willing to contribute in maintaining the ibid platform
<Kilos> oh yes
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed chair for next meeting: nuvolari
<Maaz> Agreed: chair for next meeting: nuvolari
<charl> the platform from what i understand is currently unmaintained
<charl> and there was a question whether it could be moved to python3
<nuvolari> ah
<charl> as well as moved off some deprecated dependencies ....
<charl> i said that i would be willing to help out
<charl> but i am not too interested in taking over the maintinance of ibid
<nuvolari> ok, can we add it to the agenda for the next meeting, so we can discuss it propperly?
<charl> and my suggestion was to move to a different irc bot framework
<jrgns> what's it built in? 
<charl> nuvolari: that's ok by me :)
<charl> jrgns: python 2.x
<Kilos> python 2.7
<jrgns> K
 * nuvolari hints to pircbot :P
<nuvolari> *at
<charl> i've built stuff on top of pircbot but it's a java library
<inetpro> jrgns: the current bot is built using, see: ibid http://ibid.omnia.za.net/
<charl> and many people here i beieve are more fans of python
<inetpro> eish... fingers
<gremble> We should build it in assembly
<jrgns> You can always pull a java lib into jruby or it's python equivalent? 
<charl> last relieve was on released on 2011-02-23
<charl> *release
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed Discuss Maaz and ibid at next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: Discuss Maaz and ibid at next meeting
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: next meeting
<charl> cool thanks nuvolari 
<nuvolari> next meeting is on 24th of February 2015
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is on 24th of February 2015
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is on 24th of February 2015
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing
<captine> ooooh.  day before my wife's due date... might not make it.
<nuvolari> thank you for beeing around everyone
<amanica_> or discus it on the mailinglist..
<Kilos> oh my
<captine> quick one.  
<nuvolari> we have the year started with a good meeting IMO
<nuvolari> lots of people attending
<captine> website suggestions.  we just post straight on ubuntu-za mailing list?
<inetpro> that was a productive meeting!
<Kilos> yeah ty nuvolari  
<inetpro> captine: yes
<nuvolari> indeed! I didn't think it will be so busy
<nuvolari> Alright, see you at the next meeting everyone!
<nuvolari> I'll be back
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-01-27-18-35-24.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-01-27-18-35-24.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-01-27-18-35-24.html
<Kilos> no nuvolari  
<inetpro> nuvolari: thanks mr chair
<Kilos> you need to spend more time here
<nuvolari> you're welcome :)
<Vince-0> !
<nuvolari> I'm trying oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ya very trying
<nuvolari> working my hand at planning a date... give me a little break :P
<Kilos> i was poeping myself you not gonna make it tonight
<nuvolari> 'other' parts of my life need some attention too
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> lol, sorry for worrying you oom Kilos 
<Kilos> its ok ill get you back
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<Kilos> ty for coming tonight nuvolari  
<Kilos> try one night a week
<Kilos> dates must get to understand that from scratch
<Kilos> inetpro  support man
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> we still short on nicks here you know
<Kilos> we went up to 45 once when drubin was still here
<inetpro> wb captine
<captine> thnx.  back on my own machine
<inetpro> Kilos: we'll get there, one day
<Kilos> remeber i can retire at 50
<inetpro> hope we don't get there soon
<nuvolari> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150127 updated
<Kilos> dankie nuvolari  
<inetpro> ty nuvolari
<amanica_> jrgns: so what's up, where you at these days? are you using ubuntu more these days?
<jrgns> I'm all over the show. Working for a company with a MS stack, but sneaking Ubuntu in there
<Kilos> lol
<amanica_> jrgns: nice :)
<jrgns> Ubuntu all the way at home, also doing some contracting in Ubuntu 
<jrgns> You? 
<amanica_> ok
<captine> jrgns, I am in the same boat.  MS everything... 2 Ubuntu VM's for my department...  very sad
<captine> :)
<amanica_> I've been an ubuntu fanboy for a long time, use it at work and at home
<amanica_> debian and m$ servers 
<jrgns> Nice
<jrgns> captine I'm up to 3 Ubuntu boxes out of around 50
<amanica_> and I'm still mainly doing java, did some python on the side (bzr) but realized why I prefer java
<jrgns> Running elasticsearch and redis
<jrgns> Hehe, ok. 
<amanica_> to do what?
<jrgns> We do financial transacting, so I want to log the transactions and at a minimum do basic metrics, and extend that to trend predictions and fraud detection 
<amanica_> ah ok nice
<jrgns> Busy ramping up on machine learning and related topics for that, though
<jrgns> Lots to learn
<amanica_> sounds like fun though :)
<jrgns> Lots
<captine> my 2 vms just have orangehrm, a drupal install for a demo intranet and one is a dedicated gitlab server, for proof of concept...
<amanica_> jrgns: and family? where do you live? I'm in weltevredenpark. 2 boys, 4years and 2 months respectively
<jrgns> Alberton. 1 year old boy
<amanica_> ok cool :)
<jrgns> Keeping me busy! 
<jrgns> captine It's a start! 
<magespawn> kids do that
<amanica_> very cute when they young but can drive one crazy at times :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it never ends
<captine> jrgns, my challenge i am an accountant... not a technical person, so trying to convince all our windows chaps that there are alternatives.... is way more difficult
<Kilos> mine still drives me nuts and he is 38 i think'
<amanica_> my phone acted up while trying to bath the one and irc-meetinging
<jrgns> Yeah, he wants to walk ane climb everywhere, but insists on holding my hand while doing it
<magespawn> mine are 12 and 8
<amanica_> so you have to climb with :)
<jrgns> captine I'm technical and I also struggle to convince the other techs... I feel your pain! 
<amanica_> magespawn: and running ubuntu I'd guess :)
<Kilos> enjoy them all you can, they grow up too quick
<jrgns> amanica_ I do! 
<amanica_> yup
<amanica_> keeps you youhg
<Kilos> yah
<magespawn> amanica_: then i am doing something wrong, mine just seem to make me older
<Kilos> hahaha
<amanica_> os preference is like religion: you can show the hourse the water but you can't force him to quench his thirst - needs to figure it out himself :)
<amanica_> ha
<jrgns> Yup
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> indeed, i am trying not to have one
<Kilos> i dont think its preference, its that they dont know better
<amanica_> magespawn: well if you climb all over, go swimming, get on your knees to play etc. etc it at least keeps you fit if not younger :
<amanica_> an os?
<magespawn> amanica_: fit and old i can handle
<magespawn> amanica_: yes
<amanica_> :)
<Kilos> night all. ty for a great meeting, nice to see you all here
<captine> night Kilos 
<amanica_> cool cya
<captine> trying to generte a key to sign the code of conduct... wow... this is a bit confusing... lol.  stap by step instructions help and are well written
<Kilos> aw gremhas left
<Kilos> gremble too
<Kilos> inetpro  i found my blog
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> here is the one on geeks
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20UJ6lbqc
<Kilos> Maaz  tell gremble here is what i thought of geeks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell gremble on freenode
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> back again Kilos ?
<Kilos> Maaz  tell gremble here is what i thought of geeks http://slexy.org/view/s20UJ6lbqc
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell gremble on freenode
<Kilos> ya ive been hunting for a week for my blog 
<Kilos> someone said something about geeks and i said oh i blogged about that once
<Kilos> gremble said i hope it was good
<Kilos> then i couldnt find my blog
<Kilos> night again
<magespawn> good night
<charl> Maaz: tell kilos that's a nice piece you wrote there
<Maaz> charl: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<charl> night all
<amanica_> night
<magespawn> good night all
<amanica_> night
<captine> hey there
<captine> i want to start my rsync. anyone know the line to start rsync of the 14.04 repo?
<captine> never mind.  think i found it
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-28
<Kilos> good morning everyone, 10mm rain last night so yay
<Kilos> wb captine  
<captine> thnx
<captine> working from home today
<captine> throat feels like sandpaper
<Kilos> thats lekker
<Kilos> thats not
<captine> not fun trying to get juniper vpn to work on ubuntu.... prefer to try work from Ubuntu to see if i can :)
<Kilos> dont kiss the baby
<captine> yip
<Kilos> hehe or your wife
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<captine> morning
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<Kilos> wow rebuilding a deleted blod is a major enterprize
<Kilos> blog
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you this morning
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> tired already
<charl> got up too early ?
<Kilos> that and trying to rebuild my blog i deleted some years back
<Kilos> Maaz  kilos.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<charl> ah, good good
<charl> i saw your slexy post yesterday
<charl> any particular reason for wanting to take up the pen again, so to speak ?
<Kilos> lol ya that was a piece of it
<Kilos> well things have changed after some years without blogging, and so many new things have happened
<Kilos> ubuntu has grown
<charl> tru... tru...
<Kilos> kde especially
<charl> well kde4 went from a complete mess to something that actually looks like something
<charl> that is true
<Kilos> and now with going to apply for membership i thought maybe i should continue the old one
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> what is 14.04 kde
<Kilos> i love it
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<charl> can't remember off hand but it's pretty stable
<charl> i have tried it since beta
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> very stable . only way ive managed to break this one was by mistakenly zeroing the drive
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> aamukahviaika
<charl> finnish for "morning coffee time"
<Kilos> you speak french?
<charl> no i speak no french at all
<charl> i only speak dutch, some afrikaans, german, english, finnish and japanese
<Kilos> ah
<charl> btw did you get your backup scheme sorted now after that zero-out incident ?
<Kilos> lol i just rsync my /home folder atm
<Kilos> to another drive
<Kilos> oh and archives too so a clen install will cost nearly no data
<Kilos> clean
<charl> that is very good if you have data problems
<charl> or limitations i should say
<Kilos> well i tried it on another drive and all data i used was for update about 30m and 10meg in the upgrade
<charl> nice
<Kilos> then its like running the same drive and only used under 40m
<captine> Kilos, i am going to install ubuntu on an old core2 duo laptop.  has a junk intel gma graphics card.  love unity but thinking of trying kde or gnome.  what machine are u running kde on?
<captine> do i need lots of power
<Kilos> im running it on this dual core 3g with 4g ddr3 ram and on a 3g dual core with 2g ddr2 ram
<captine> mine is a ddr2 one with 4 gig.  u reckon it will be good'
<captine> 32 bit '
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> sorry my other one is ddr ram not even ddr2
<Kilos> 4g ddr2 should be fine
<Kilos> ya 32bit on old machine
<Kilos> 64bit here
<Kilos> lol i have 4 drives with 14.04 kde on
<Kilos> and one with 14.04 unity and one with 12.04 unity
<Kilos> and one with elementaryos
<Kilos> thats why i lose things
<Kilos> can your pc do 64bit?
<Kilos> i found it faster than 32bit here
<Kilos> old pc cant do 64bit thats why i have 32bit there
<Kilos> and im trying to repare an i3 with 2g ddr2 that ian crashed, 
<Kilos> any one wanting to read my blog must do so quick before it grows too big again
<Kilos> ill post every day or second day
<captine> it is an old macbook.  it is a 64bit processor, but mac shipped some bios on the system that prevents 64 bit being used
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> well 32 will work fine, the speed diffs is marginal
<Kilos> you can also use flashrom to sort the bios
<Kilos> i think flashrom have a channel on irc
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos>  #flashrom. ask there if you can sort the mac bios to work on 64bit
 * mazal looks at Kilos
<mazal> Oom your setup sounds more complicated than an OS reviewer's :)
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> i also have one drive with xp and one with win7
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy
<mazal> Die gaan is ok , die terugkom sukkel
<Kilos> nou ja jy word oud man
<Kilos> check weer in 20 jaar en sien hoe voel dit
<mazal> Beslis , en dis nie net die milage wat baie raak nie , die meeste van dit is grondpad ook
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Ek sien baie uit na oor 19 jaar
<Kilos> i was asked a question on the nairobi lug channel
<mazal> Daai pla my nie , dis om daar te kom wat die probleem is
<Kilos> how easy or hard is file sharing on ubuntu
<mazal> Very easy
<Kilos> zipper  ^^
<mazal> Well , it depends what you use or want to use anyway
<zipper> mazal: No just simple sharing of files and folders from a computer to the next.
<zipper> mazal: Thanks
<mazal> I use samba as I am in a multi-os environment. But I know there are those who hate it and prefer pure linux option
<mazal> zipper: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/ubuntu1404-file-sharing-samba/
<mazal> That is probably the most easy and user friendly way.
<mazal> There are a lot of advanced settings that can be manually changed in the /etc/samba.conf file
<mazal> But for just plain and simple sharing that way should suffice
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<mazal> I say again though , if you are in a "linux only" environment then there might be a better faster solution. Maybe hear what the other peeps say as well
<Kilos> mazal  its to try convert a whole company to linux 
<Kilos> so they need an os thats easy for win peeps to use
<Kilos> arch is way out of win peeps reach
<mazal> Good for them !! Well ubuntu is probably the most user friendly out there in my opinion
<mazal> But no matter what you choose , you must realize and accept that you will have to learn a lot of new things. Be patient , stick with it , learn the new things. In the end it is well worth it ;)
<Squirm> Hey all
<Kilos> hi Jay77  
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Jay77> Hi kilos, everyone
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za Jay77  
<Squirm> nfs is super zippy
<captine> Squirm, i never managed to get my nfs to work with authentication.. need to try again sometime
<Squirm> captine: uh
<Squirm> I didn't know that was possible
<Squirm> But you can limit it per IP address
<Squirm> I was able to stream 10Gb of 3D, FHD movie over NFS from my Raspberry Pi, where I wasn't able to do it via Samba
<Squirm> Samba must have had just too much overhead
<superfly> Squirm: is the power out at the moment?
<Squirm> superfly: indeed
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> 30min to go :/
<superfly> figured so
<Squirm> Kilos: It's a daily occurrence 
<Squirm> http://ewn.co.za/assets/loadshedding/capetown.html
<Squirm> It shows which zone is Load Shedding
<Squirm> You can type in an address and it shows which zone you're in
<Kilos> yeah according to the tswane schedule we were supposed to be mon wed fri and sunday 1600 to 1830 but they whacked us yesterday too
<Squirm> So, I might be living in a house with our MD , that will be.... interesting
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> then he can see all the naughty things you do
<Kilos> that could be good or bad
<Squirm> Yeah...
<Squirm> Might get a free lift to work too
<Squirm> I mean, he's a really nice guy and would be happy to live with him in general. Just this will be an interesting circumstance
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> He reckons we must just be perfectly honest with each other after a month and see where it goes. I can live with that
<Kilos> cool
<Squirm> We're back up
<Squirm> @ superfly
<captine> my loadshedding starts in 20 minutes, i think
<mazal> What can I donwnload that is handy to have and not bigger than 10gig ?
<mazal> Any suggestions ?
<captine> mmmm
<captine> u have some spare data for the monht?
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> Have about 10gig that needs to be used up before month-end
<captine> i have the same thing
<captine> am downloading the repos.... :)
<captine> and some distros
<captine> maybe a couple linux action shows
<kulelu88> Did the meeting happen last night? I couldn't make it cause of the weather
<zipper> captine: Ah linux action show
<captine> yip.  love it.  watch it every Sunday night
<zipper> I used to like them.
<captine> and listen to Linux unplugged. cannot wait for their new Linux howto show
<zipper> Now I think they're in it for the cash or are posers.
<captine> lol
<captine> they gotto make the money somehow
<zipper> captine: I used to listen to linux unplugged and coder radio
<captine> i like that popey from canonical is on linux unplugged often, and makes some good conversation
<kulelu88> podcasts are booming again
<captine> code radio is little over my head
<zipper> captine: Yeah which surprises me.
<captine> faux show is funny sometimes, and i watch bsd-now from time to time
<zipper> captine: Coder radio is a lie.
<zipper> Let me show you what's in my podcast feed. Top notch stuff.
<captine> lol.  i am not a developer or admin, so no idea
<captine> pls do
<captine> i have no tv, so streaming is my entertainment
<ThatGraemeGuy>  14:15:23 up 462 days,  5:19,  1 user,  load average: 0.81, 0.53, 0.55
<ThatGraemeGuy> stupid GHOST messing with uptimes :'-(
<kulelu88> You have no actual television set?
<zipper> Okay I'm downloading several things right now. So it's taking a while for me to load imgur.
<zipper> captine: ^
<zipper> captine: Wait not dev and not admin?
<captine> yip
<zipper> captine: Yeah you probably won't enjoy my stuff.
<captine> accountant... but love tech... watch techsnap every week
<captine> trying to learn some puppet stuff
<kulelu88> What's your name? captine 
<captine> etc
<captine> Bradley
<kulelu88> okay not the accountant I know
<captine> :)
<zipper> captine: Okay but maybe you will enjoy security now from twit.
<zipper> captine: Wow the guys I'm trying to migrate to linux are almost in accounting.
<captine> the only twit show i currently watch is FLOSS weekly.  get to see some interesting projects I otherwise wouldnt have heard of
<captine> zipper?  almost in???
<captine> i am trying to get my companies IT team to use it more
<zipper> captine: I thought accountants are all coroporate and I didn't even bother telling them that linux exists
<zipper> captine: Company secretarial firm.
<captine> I have 2 vms I manage in our datacentre for playing on
<zipper> captine: You know what that is I hope.
<captine> but we are all MS Servers EVERYWHERE....
<captine> yip. i know
<kulelu88> accountants have to love linux. Do you know how much it saves on the IT-spend??
<zipper> captine: lol MS servers.
<zipper> kulelu88: Well I assume a ton.
<zipper> but they love windows what can I do?
<captine> I am a chartered accountant.  dealt with those companies.  I actually dont do accounting though.  Worked on setting up shared services in SA and Philippines and migrating financial systems to Oracle EBS.
<captine> now I work in a different company looking at budgetting applications and process work
<kulelu88> accounting is the number 1 profession to get to C-level positions in big corporates
<zipper> Imgine they have to pay for a copy of office for each computer, a copy of windows for each computer and an antivirus for each computer.
<zipper> That's the least.
<zipper> kulelu88: C level meaning?
<kulelu88> CEO, CFO, CIO, etc.
<zipper> captine: Chartered accountant. I wanted to be that. I wanted to then be a chartered financial analyst.
<captine> interesting.  kulelu88 i am keen on cio maybe  as I enjoy Tech...
<zipper> captine: It was my dream since I was young but the way the Kenyan tertiary education system works. They decide what you will do to a large extent not you.
<captine> annoying
<zipper> captine: http://i.imgur.com/TcEncP9.png
<kulelu88> another kenyan here? awesome stuff
<zipper> kulelu88: You thought I was from South Africa?
<kulelu88> it is ubuntu-za :-/
<zipper> lol with the xenophobia I hear of in SA I can't just join a za irc channel and say "Hey, I'm foreighn."
<kulelu88> and you're hiding in tor
<zipper> It was a joke
<zipper> kulelu88: Uh yeah I use tor but I keep telling people about who I am so I'm not anonymous.
<kulelu88> xenophobia is among the african people, I don't think we get many africans on IRCs (which is sad in a way) 
<kulelu88> tor is *not safe*
<zipper> kulelu88: The xenophobia thing was a joke. I wasn't sure whether you'd be offended.
<zipper> kulelu88: Who says that tor isn't safe?
<kulelu88> being on the internet requires a tough skin. Very little offends (or should)
<kulelu88> the EFF does. 
<zipper> It's as safe as the people in charge of the routers running tor or want it to be. So if by any chance your traffic goes through a router owned by FBI then you're screwed.
<zipper> I wish we could establish some sort of web of trust routes for tor.
<zipper> kulelu88: Do you have a link for this?
<kulelu88> zipper: They say the biggest tor-server contributors are the authorities. So basically, once you're connected, they're netting all the traffic (and can easily track it back to you)
<zipper> kulelu88: Sad.
<zipper> kulelu88: Have you tried i2p?
<zipper> How is the programming community there? Are there many people doing programming?
<kulelu88> in SA? we have plenty of programmers here.
<kulelu88> Mostly Java, C#, PHP people
<kulelu88> and some C/C++
<zipper> kulelu88: and they make enough to feed their kids.
<kulelu88> Most of the time the salary is quite good (with a BSc)
<zipper> kulelu88: Hopefully plenty of programming jobs too nit just programmers.
<kulelu88> demand outstrips supply
<kulelu88> Then again, nobody wants to hire self-taught programmers (unless they take massive wage reductions), so it is a massive artificial demand in some sense
<superfly> zipper: what Zenophobia?
<superfly> *xenophobia
<zipper> kulelu88: BSc. is no issue.
<zipper> kulelu88: Maybe it being recognised out there is the issue.
<kulelu88> What's your github account? zipper 
<zipper> superfly: What xenophobia? lol Is this really the place to talk about all the things I hear?
<zipper> kulelu88: I'm still in school.
<kulelu88> school or university?
<zipper> kulelu88: University. It's still a school, no?
<zipper> kulelu88: https://github.com/urbanslug
<kulelu88> not really?
<zipper> kulelu88: Still very young at this so I doubt anything will blow your mind.
<superfly> zipper: I'm just saying that you make it sound like people are getting shot all the time, but it's not like that.
<kulelu88> You write Haskell *mind blown*
 * superfly backs away from the Haskellian
<zipper> superfly: but people get shot *sometimes* for not being south african?
<zipper> kulelu88: I do. I do. I don't know anyone else from around here who does.
<superfly> zipper: people get shot for a variety of reasons, but that doesn't mean that they're all xenophobic
<kulelu88> Kenya is better for the cooler languages. Ruby and Python must be big there
<zipper> kulelu88: So it's more or less a crap skill since nobody will hire me for it. :(
<kulelu88> If you can write scaled backends in it, you'll get a job in USA
<zipper> kulelu88: That's the dream yo!
<zipper> kulelu88: They are big I was writing ruby for my internship but I feel there is this issue. Can one feed their family while programming is a question we should answer. Not just who is making this or that cool app.
<kulelu88> You do realize that proper non-commodity programming is in major demand right now?
<zipper> superfly: I heard that if I board public transport and speak english the other people might beat me because they want me to speak afrikaans not english. But I don't know afrikaans.
<kulelu88> lol :D
<kulelu88> I'm  yet to see an afrikaaner ride a taxi
<zipper> kulelu88: Well in which country? Depends on how many people have smartphones in your country. SMS is still a major way of passing information to rural places.
<zipper> kulelu88: What do they use (the afrikaaners)?
<kulelu88> cars
<kulelu88> and bakkies
<zipper> kulelu88: So what I was told was a lie?
<zipper> I really don't want to talk about xenophobia in SA because I don't know much and I don't want to offend anyone.
<kulelu88> It's probably the same inaccurate info we hear about Kenyans killing each other with pangas
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a good evening. God bless
<zipper> kulelu88: You call them pangas too?
<kulelu88> yep
<zipper> Wow
<zipper> I was told that there are haskellers here.
<superfly> zipper: I'm English, I speak English. In Cape Town you can speak English.
<zipper> superfly: and ask questions in public transport in english?
<superfly> zipper: Yes
<superfly> In general, in Cape Town, most people converse in English
<ThatGraemeGuy> <zipper> superfly: I heard that if I board public transport and speak english the other people might beat me because they want me to speak afrikaans not english. But I don't know afrikaans.
<ThatGraemeGuy> oi o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> where are you hearing this nonsense
<zipper> Well ok but I heard the people there would think I'm trying to act like I'm unafrican or am better than them.
<zipper> I just hear these things :(
<kulelu88> zipper: it would probably be better to avoid race/cultural discussions here. Seems like we're having major race-relation issues already
<zipper> kulelu88: Sorry :(
<kulelu88> zipper: I don't know how the others feel but I'm cool with discussing it ;)
<zipper> kulelu88: I'd rather not talk about programming or ubuntu and other such things. I don't want to cause friction.
<kulelu88> are you trolling? zipper 
<zipper> Oh sorry I meant
<zipper> kulelu88: I'd rather talk about programming or ubuntu and other such things. I don't want to cause friction.
<zipper> typo
<captine> lol
<stickyboy> Playing with nginx proxy_cache in front of a dynamic Tomcat app...
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<captine> stickyboy, hows that working
<captine> I am wanting to demo Alfresco for our company instead of SharePoint... and want an nginx proxy to allow users to not enter the port numbers etc... prob an easier way, but nginx was how I thought of doing it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/hosting-storage/117248-hetzners-new-data-centre-what-you-want-to-know.html
<captine> Squirm, nice.  you work for hetzner?
<Squirm> I don't
<Squirm> captine: just an interesting article
<Kilos> graeme doesa
<Squirm> Looks like a nice place
<Kilos> does too
<Squirm> Kilos: I tried tabbing his nick, but he's not in the channel :P
<Kilos> haha he went off earlier
<Kilos> 15/31
<Kilos> i was alseep and the scroll back is enough for me to go sleep more
<Kilos> thats a mean data centre
<zipper> stickyboy: Watching this snowden talk :D
<zipper> stickyboy: The snowden parts need subtitles
<captine> zipper, which snowden talk?  there was a ted talk with him on video conference.. that one?
<zipper> captine: A lecture at havard.
<zipper> captine: Let me get you a link.
<zipper> The person Snowden is talking to is Bruce Schneir who is the one who writes the crypto-gram podcast and just about the greatest mind in crypto I know of.
<zipper> *Schneier
<zipper> So it's not a dumb journalist asking him stuff https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ui3tLbzIgQ
<zipper> In the talk Schneier says tor is giving the NSA a lot of trouble. Save for setting up fake exit nodes these guys have no way of actually breaking tor if every relay was run legitimately.
<zipper> captine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ui3tLbzIgQ
<captine> interesting
<Kilos> captine  when you are bored go read my blog before it gets too big
<Kilos> Maaz  seen gremble
<Maaz> Kilos: gremble was last seen 19 hours, 19 minutes and 50 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-01-27 11:39:24 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-01-27 12:08:34 PST
<kulelu88> sunshine now
<kulelu88> oom how was the meeting last nite?
<Kilos> very lekker kulelu88  
<Kilos> we covered lots of things i think
<kulelu88> How did you make it? The lightning was so bad
<Kilos> was lucky i suppose
<Kilos> there are minutes somewhere
<Kilos> i cant scroll back so far
<Kilos> and i can never find the logs
<zipper> Kilos: Which is your blog?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  kilos.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<Xethron> yo Kilos
<Kilos> lol that took a while
<captine> i am now doing one of my most hated activities... Paying Telkom for a landline that I dont want or need, other than for the fact that to have ADSL i am forced to rent a phoneline
<kulelu88> economic costs
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go eat
<Squirm> ehlo all
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> were you at the meet last night?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> Nope
<Squirm> I never make it
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> bad boy
<Squirm> I think I've been in attendance for 2 or 3
<Squirm> and I've been coming here for a while now...
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Registered : Sep 26 21:43:41 2009 (5y 17w 5d ago) 
<Squirm> Yeah... I've been here for a while
<Kilos> ya you helped me with mxit in pidgin on 9.04 or 9.10
<Squirm> Although, I see you registered on 09 Nov 2009
<Kilos> maybe 8.10
<Squirm> Registered : Nov 09 21:22:49 2009 (5y 11w 3d ago)
<Squirm> I beat you by 7 weeks ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think it took me a year to even get that far
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> same as the fly, one of the ballie4s in ubuntu and only now going for membership
<Kilos> at least i never came here with windows
<Squirm> superfly registered his Nick in '08
<Squirm> Wow, I've been on IRC for a long time
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> Squirm: check when "who_da_fly" was registered, that was my first nick
<Squirm> I think I first started chatting on IRC in '05/'06
<Squirm> oh dear superfly
<Squirm> '06
<Squirm> Not bad
<Squirm> I chatted on Atrum in '06
<kulelu88> julle is almal ooms nou
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> kulelu88: I have been an "oom" in the colloquial sense for a while now :-P
<kulelu88> I'm getting there also
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> boet had a child too
<Squirm> kulelu88: I'm not an 'oom'
<Kilos> forgot his name
<kulelu88> You under 30 ? Squi
<kulelu88> Squirm: 
<Squirm> kulelu88: haven't hit 25 yet
<Kilos> ya Squirm  is a baby still
<kulelu88> Under 23? Squirm 
<Squirm> kulelu88: 24 in March
<kulelu88> oh, almost my age
<Kilos> kulelu88  arent you supposed to give your old nick??
<Kilos> huh??
<kulelu88> ja. But I like being anon :D 
<Kilos> grrrr
<kulelu88> I thought you'd figure it out by now oom
<kulelu88> ek is jou seun :'D
<Kilos> its eating at me man but just cant place you
<Kilos> its the oom thing from the beginning
<kulelu88> almal ken jou as die oom
<Kilos> nuvolari  
<Kilos> ja maar toe jy die eerste keer groet toe se jy al oom
<Kilos> voor ander 
<Kilos> so jy is al bekend
<Kilos> superfly  can you id him?
<superfly> Kilos: all I can tell you is that it looks he's connecting via Afrihost (or at least, the MTN network)
<Kilos> im sure he said last night hed be on old nick soon
<Kilos> but in this modern world soon could be next year
<Kilos> like ian says see you later and its sometimes 2 weeks later
<Kilos> grrr
<kulelu88> I'm connecting via Axxess
<Kilos> so is the fly
<Kilos> and graeme
<Kilos> but you too young
<Kilos> but its fine , torment me. soon ill be a member and then you will pay
<Kilos> magespawn
<Kilos> 'no
<kulelu88> :D :D :D :D :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> mage is older
<Kilos> superfly  do we get to rev them if we are members
<Kilos> oh there was someone in port shepstone
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> we must add to our code of conduct
<Kilos> no ragging the ballies
<Kilos> thats why you miss the meets kulelu88  you dont want to login with your name
<kulelu88> If I went to yesterdays meet, I'd have no modem or laptop today
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what modem are you using
<Kilos> huawei
<Kilos> inetpro  tell me who he is man
<Kilos> hmm... private user
<Kilos> gremble
<Kilos> nee man jy maak my kop seer
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> wb captine  
<captine> thanks
<captine> trip switch had me fooled...
<Kilos> lol
<captine> Kilos, just coming back to the meeting last night.  we said we should mail content suggestions for the new site on the ZA mailing list, right?
<Kilos> yip
<captine> ok
<Kilos> you got some
<captine> am thinking about it
<Kilos> make it att superfly
<Kilos> dont think man , just do
<captine> am thinking of suggestions
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ask superfly  
<Kilos> hes the man
<superfly> captine: have you seen my "demo" site?
<captine> yip.  looks really slick.  cannot remember the tool you said it is in
<captine> am setting up a home server to learn how to use markdown instead of drupal etc
<superfly> captine: we're using Nikola
<captine> think you've told me that about 4 times already.. will write it down.
<captine> lol
<superfly> captine: if you want to try your hand at checking out the site, committing, etc: http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/bazaar-tutorial.html
<captine> cool.
<captine> will do.
<captine> are you pushing everything to bazaar?
<captine> superfly, do you use bazaar a lot for work?
<superfly> no, we use Mercurial, but for my open source stuff I use bzr
<superfly> I prefer bzr, it's simpler
<superfly> less to confuse you with, easier to use, almost zero maintenance
<kulelu88> bzr is easier than git?
<superfly> but yes, I'll be pushing everything to bzr/LP
<superfly> kulelu88: yes
<kulelu88> sure??
<superfly> kulelu88: git is over-complicated
<superfly> kulelu88: git, or github? they are two different things
<kulelu88> I've been playing with git long enough to know the difference :P
<captine> I have setup git at work.  main reason for driving me to git is not much has apparently been committed to bazaar as a tool (per some site i read).  Seems GIT is getting more updates and commits to the actual tool.
<captine> setup a gitlab server with GIT as a proof of concept.  tried bazaar first and really liked it 
<captine> superfly, is the site going to run on nginx or apache?
<superfly> captine: I was gonna say... using git with something like gitlab
<superfly> captine: apache, but it's static
<captine> cool.
<superfly> captine: bzr is not stagnant, just doesn't have as much clout or press as git
<kulelu88> I know another nice tool. Phabricator
<superfly> "OH MY HERD LINUS WROTE GIT MUST USE"
<kulelu88> More advanced than gitlab or github
<superfly> hrm, never heard of that one
<kulelu88> Quite easy to setup if you guys need it done
<kulelu88> Have a lot of setup notes
<captine> yip.  my other reason for going git was a "political" one.  Trying to get my company to embrace open source (ubuntu in particular), but didnt want to only push ubuntu/canonical related projects...  
<kulelu88> captine: Would your company pay for maintenance of linux boxes?
<superfly> captine: sure, use what you want/need
<captine> will look into phabricator.  i have our gitlab community edition connected to our AD... took half the day (am a accountant, with zero active directory knowledge...)
<captine> kulelu88, i would encourage it. 
<superfly> captine: it's not just you, AD is a beast at the best of times
<kulelu88> I was thinking of setting up a small consultancy for open source maintenance
<captine> we pay for windows licenses and for server monitoring, and for backups, and for database mirroring and +++++
<superfly> kulelu88: do you use git-flow?
<kulelu88> If you dont mind disclosing, what is the total cost?
<superfly> captine: if you don't yet, I recommend using git-flow
<kulelu88> git-flow being similar to gitlab? I looked at it (if I recall it being that one)
<kulelu88> ^^total cost? captine 
<superfly> kulelu88: no, it's an addon to git
<captine> prob is we have all Windows admins, who are not willing to look at anything else until we have stabalized... and stabalized = having MS SQL server cluster, SharePoint, MS Project Server, Exchange, +++++
<superfly> kulelu88: it tries to make using git less complicated
<captine> we moved from a badly configured novell environment with a couple Suse Enterprise boxes, to a centralized MPLS network with all hyper-V and MS Servers on an IBM Pureflex
<kulelu88> superfly: I stick to a few git commands mostly. I don't use the kitchen sink with it
<kulelu88> captine: I bet you got those novell licenses from 1 company in JHB
<captine> kulelu88, i am not in the know of the costs... but it is a lot
<superfly> kulelu88: git-flow is about workflow, works nicely in a more collaborative environment
<captine> kulelu88, i was not at the company when they were getting the licenses
<kulelu88> I'll have a look superfly , but no time to code as much these days
<superfly> anyone else do CI?
<captine> superfly, not to sound airy fairy, but with the website... what is the purpose exactly, given that there is a ZA Team wiki etc etc on ubuntu's website.  i assume it is a simple landing page to provide a quick intro the the SA log and help people orientate around the different resources available and the ZA wiki pages etc?
<kulelu88> CI?
<superfly> captine: yes, pretty much.
<captine> cool
<superfly> kulelu88: Continuous Integration
<captine> nope.  u mean using tools like jenkins etc?
<superfly> captine: yesa
<superfly> *yes
<kulelu88> Travis-CI??
<superfly> we're using Jenkins at work, but it's not cutting it
<superfly> kulelu88: we need something local, I don't think Travis does local?
<kulelu88> Aren't CI tools like Jenkins "push", but tools like Chef/Puppet are "pull"??
<captine> i am fascinated by these tools.  i dont really understand what they do... herd freebsd have jenkins doing something with tests etc, but havent really got a clue as to the purpose.
<captine> wish I had time to just sit and learn these things
<kulelu88> captine: A lot of it is overkill for small projects. You can think of them as what quickbooks/tax-file-tool is to an accountant
<superfly> captine: we use Jenkins for automatically running all of our tests in our projects, so that we can check that nothing has broken between commits/builds
<captine> so you write tests in code?
<captine> and jenkins processes them,?
<kulelu88> Only if you code in a dynamic language or don't do functional programming
<captine> with a report being output/or alert
<superfly> captine: pretty much
<superfly> kulelu88: we write tests for our two embedded platforms
<captine> so can it do things like loadrunner?
<superfly> I've been looking at Go CD, which seems to be slightly more in line with what we are trying to do. http://www.go.cd/
<captine> we used that to mimic hundreds of users on our Oracle EBS application, at my prior job
<superfly> captine: yes
<captine> wow.  so it can mimic a user and enter data into a web form etc?
<kulelu88> you'd make a decent CIO captine 
<kulelu88> some of them don't even know what ubuntu is
<kulelu88> At time like these, I wish I had fibre. 512 upload :(
<captine> one thing I noticed.  senior IT people know everyone in the industry and have relationships etc... generally in the MS space... not having "grown" throuhg the industry, one lacks the contacts
<captine> kulelu88, what connection are you on
<kulelu88> 2MB
<kulelu88> ADSL
<kulelu88> No point bumping up to 4MB if my exchange max is 4
<captine> i hear u
<kulelu88> As I understand, some companies are running on 4/10MB shared.
<kulelu88> in 2015...
<captine> i just want fibre.. to my house... 6 to 10 meg would make me happy
<kulelu88> The prices aren't worth it. My colleague in Portugal pays I think 30-45 euro for TV, like 50MB fibre and what seems to be unlimited access
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<captine> well, i am on 10meg adsl and it is expensive.  would rather cancel the phone line and pay a similar amount for slightly slower fibre but get a better connection
<kulelu88> fibre is synchronous, so if you use your fibre for work sometimes, having 5MB upload is awesome.
<kulelu88> Plus you support torrenting with a faster speed
<captine> yip
<captine> makes it easier to work from home...although much of my work is on a terminal server, so upload is not critical
<captine> for work
<superfly> captine: we use Selenium for that sort of "click on a web page" testing
<kulelu88> superfly: What embedded platform/s does your company build?
<captine> selenium
<captine> ok. will look into it
<kulelu88> You have to program the click action, captine 
<superfly> kulelu88: we build a mobile POS for micro transactions (ugh, marketing speak) with a management platform behind it
<kulelu88> Pocket POS for nedbank? 
<kulelu88> Or are you guys that POS startup?
<superfly> kulelu88: so on the POS we are using an HCS08 and a SoC from SierraWireless called an SL6087
<superfly> that pos startup
<kulelu88> I recall you guys being in cape town... 
<superfly> yep, that's where we are based
<kulelu88> but you're in jhb now?
<superfly> nope, in CA
<superfly> (Cape Town)
<kulelu88> I thought you came to JHB. Confused
<superfly> nope, in CPT. We're still looking for developers, so if you wanna move to Cape Town, here's your chance.
<kulelu88> What's the starting package for a junior with no degree?
<kulelu88> no *CS degree
<superfly> kulelu88: we don't have specific packages, it depends on how much we think you're worth
<kulelu88> I know I'll end up taking a pay cut for any position I take now
<superfly> kulelu88: what's your current position?
<kulelu88> security analyst
<kulelu88> :D
<captine> that sounds interesting
<kulelu88> Unhirable in SA captine 
<superfly> Hrm, we could do with one of those. I'm playing security analyst at the moment, and while I seem to have a good head on my shoulders (I was told so by a security specialist), I am not experienced in that.
<superfly> kulelu88: not even sensepost?
<kulelu88> I always get asked "why programming when you have a business degree". over 50% of entrepreneurs aren't programmers
<superfly> hah
<magespawn> good evening
<superfly> don't worry, I think you'll be fine here... but do you have an answer to that question?
<superfly> (our CEO is a mechanical engineer)
<superfly> hi magespawn
<kulelu88> superfly: I think I did approach them (name sounds familiar), but nobody takes a chance on grads these days, unless you're a BEng/BSc with 80+% 
<captine> kulelu88, what degree do you have?  am sure Deloitte has a security testing team even (I did articles at Deloitte and remember them talking about their "hackers" in the Enterprise Risk department
<captine> they had some guys that would do pen testing etc
<captine> for clients
<captine> i think
<captine> hi magespawn 
<superfly> yeah, Deloitte have a security team
<magespawn> captine now that would be a cool job to have
<kulelu88> captine: I tried Deloittes consulting division (more appropriate for my "business" degree :D)
<magespawn> hi captine superfly
<captine> what degree ?
 * magespawn goes to have a look at that
<kulelu88> Economics
<captine> ok. you looked at the banks?
<kulelu88> superfly: The basic answer is that I learnt to program as part of my desire to not depend on the "tech" guy to build things for myself
<kulelu88> nope, captine 
<superfly> kulelu88: that'll work for us. So, when are you applying? :-P
<superfly> kulelu88: do you see yourself doing JavaScript?
<superfly> http://nomanini.com/careers/software-developer/
<magespawn> superfly: do you guys need a gdb?
<superfly> GDB?
<superfly> gnu debugger?
<kulelu88> I've seen you guys advertise. Why don't you put your job openings on the Python User Group?
<superfly> kulelu88: I have once or twice
<magespawn> lol. no. general dogs body
<kulelu88> let me scan my email to see if I've ever contacted your company
<kulelu88> aah okay, i haven't applied there :D
<superfly> I've updated the test site, btw, captine: http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/
<captine> superfly, cool.  i am working through your bazaar tutorial
<captine> setting up my ssh key on bazaar... did the signing of the code of conduct yesterday with that whole pgp key thing... wow it was a bit complicatd
<magespawn> superfly i am going to be doing a release upgrade when i can, so i can get the upto date version of nicola, and after that learn how to use properly so i can contribute to the site
<superfly> magespawn: cool beans
<magespawn> might take awhile, i have a few issues at wor to take care of
<magespawn> at work too
<captine> superfly, quick one.  i have done the "bzr co lp:ubuntu-za trunk" but just want to confirm the  "bzr branch trunk new-contact-page" command.  does that create a new branch called "new-contact-page"
<superfly> captine: yes.
<captine> i think i see now.  sorry, tired and ready slowly
<superfly> captine: that's just an example for creating a new branch
<captine> sure
<captine> superfly, what version of ubuntu u running?  the readme says 14.04 users should setup a vm or something>
<captine> ?
<superfly> captine: I'm using Debian ;-)
<captine> sneaky :)
<superfly> captine: 14.04 you need a Python virtual environment, so that you can install the latest version of nikola.
<captine> ok.  let me see.
<kulelu88> I can help you guys with a virt env. Use Docker
<kulelu88> or pyenv
<kulelu88> or pythonbrew
<superfly> kulelu88: I haven't used docker, nor pyenv.
<superfly> kulelu88: what about "virtualenv" :-P
<kulelu88> just venv itself?
<kulelu88> works
<superfly> kulelu88: ah, pyenv does something different to virtualenv
<kulelu88> as does Pythonbrew
<captine> i played with docker and juju... and kvm.. now, just cleaned all of it and using a seperate machine for all those
<kulelu88> I like Docker
<kulelu88> it's going to be useful for my 1man projects
<captine> superfly, u look at picocms?
<captine> similar sor of thing (I have no idea on using either tool)
<superfly> captine: I recall the name, haven't looked at it though
<captine> i think ubuntu-mate's website is based on it
<captine> or on somethign else
<captine> downloading nikola
<captine> superfly, downloaded nikola... think i will try install it tomorrow or on the weekend.
<captine> getting sleepy
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || https://twitter.com/ubuntuza || Next Meeting: Tue, 24 February 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1yyBNyh
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<captine> eve inetpro 
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || https://twitter.com/ubuntuza || Next Meeting: Tue, 24 February 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1yyBNyh
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> hi inetpro
<magespawn> ai?
<inetpro> hi superfly, captine, magespawn
<inetpro> you guys been busy today
<inetpro> too much to catch up
<inetpro> superfly: I shortened the topic a bit
<superfly> I can't even remember what it was
<inetpro> took out the mailing list address... that should be on the site
<inetpro> even twitter should be on the site
<magespawn> i am off to bed good night all
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<qwebirc74266> octoquad here testing the new IRC client on the new website. Wazzup!
<superfly> hey qwebirc74266
<octoquad> evening
<superfly> sup octoquad
<octoquad> greetings superfly 
<octoquad> had a squizz at the site. nice one :)
<octoquad> let me know if you need a hand, pretty keen to help out if I have itme
<octoquad> time*
<superfly> octoquad: I do. I mostly need content. Getting the technical stuff done is the easy part.
<octoquad> hmm, Ok, I haven't been here in years, so I'm kinda out of the loop. Do maybe need to migrate content over from your old site to the new one?
<octoquad> *Do you...
<inetpro> superfly: ty for posting the email
<inetpro> that should get the ball rolling
<captine> yip.  thanks
<superfly> octoquad: not necessarily
<captine> superfly, should we put the old site in maintenance mode?  2013 was the last post?
<superfly> captine: ideally I'd like to get the new site up and running in the next 2 weeks.
<captine> ok.  cool
<captine> i just made a "testing" branch to learn a bit...
<captine> superfly, just a quick one.. if i create a page called "Getting Involved", do i just create a .rst file under the "pages" folder?
<captine> is that how this works?
<zipper> WOW night people.
<zipper> Sweet :D
<captine> superfly, we didnt chat about the "Global Jam" that is coming up in our meeting.  Maybe, we can "repurpose" it and get time in peoples calendars to contribute to the site>
<captine> think it is Saturday 7 Feb
<captine> if I am not mistaken
<kulelu88> global jam??
<captine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<captine> superfly, just some conventions we may want to sort out for the pages:  do we use that .. class:: jumbotron for the pages to put that grey border thing around the text.  Also, should all titles be visible (assume they should).  Attempted to do a merge request for 1 new page so look forward to the feedback (my formatting was not great on the page, which resulted in these questions)
<captine> night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-29
<Kilos> morning mazal  and others
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> Fetched 93,2 MB in 1min 44s (891 kB/s)
<Kilos> ek like dit as die net vinig is
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<bduk> More Kilos en al die ander ubunties en usisies
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> latest from eskom is they are going to charge more for electricity during load shedding periods
 * Kilos smells a rat somewhere, a big one
<mazal> Eskom - We are too incompetant to do our work. Hey we know what will solve it , charge the people more for service they don't receive. yeah that will fix everything
<bduk> So they gonna charge you more while they cut the electricity or are you gona pay more while the other peeps are cut?????
<mazal> *sigh* Never underestimate the power of a bunch of idiots together
<Kilos> hahaha
<bduk> clever very clever
<mazal> Only in SA
<Kilos> hopefully they mean the peeps that get power during that period
<mazal> Now they can bigger salaries and bigger bonusses for still doing nothing
<Kilos> yip all part of the plan
<bduk> its ok keep on like that and one of these days they dont have a market anymore alternatives are getting cheaper and cheaper
<mazal> Ons is dom maar ons probeer , hiya hiya hoe
<mazal> En werk dit nie dan charge ons meer , hiya hiya hoe
<mazal> ( opdie wysie van Old Mcdonald have a farm)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ek sal eerder nie die res sing nie want ek try om nie meer te vloek nie
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ek hoop net hulle sit dit nie af hier nie om middernag volgende donderdag
<Kilos> dit sal n ramp van astronomiese preporsies wees
<Kilos> proporsies
<Kilos> daai ding
<bduk> wat gebeur dan Kilos ?
<Kilos> membership meeting
<bduk> ok
<Kilos> by die loco council
<captine> Kilos, the meeting is today right
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> 5th
<captine> cool.  if tonight, i would struggle.  had a late night last night
<Kilos> morning as well can
<captine> morning
<captine> off to the doc's.  cheers chaps
<Kilos> im gonna struggle anyway. late nights are heavy for me
<Kilos> good luck
<captine> you coul have done the midday timezone... 
<captine> maybe... 
<Kilos> ya but i want to go with fly
<Kilos> working peeps cant do the midday thing
<Kilos> i should have cured the sore throat for you
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> What's that site's name again that you paste pics ?
<mazal> Can never remember it
<Kilos> picpaste.com
<mazal> Dankie
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> thats the one i use, others use imgur or something
<mazal> Het uieindelik my tweede een gekry:
<mazal> http://picpaste.com/screenshot_877375136-5NGOgvlG.png
<Kilos> whats that
<Kilos> o ja
<mazal> 'n kat , my tweede een :)
<mazal> Na baie lank weer een gekry
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<SDCDev> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Kilos> ai! turn my back and tswane cuts the power
<Kilos> grrr
<stickyboy> Grrr.
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
<stickyboy> Kilos: Morning!
<stickyboy> Playing with Ansible today... cleaning up our infrastructure scripts.
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i want to convert you all to ubuntu
<stickyboy> Kilos: Server Ubuntu fine. :)
<stickyboy> Kilos: But why does Canonical have to go their own way on almost *everything*?
<stickyboy> First, their extended LTS kernels: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Kernel/Dev/ExtendedStable
<stickyboy> Upstream has SIX longterm stable kernels... and Canonical has committed to maintaining 7 other ones... SEVEN.
<stickyboy> Ok, power problems. :)
<Kilos> ai! again. sigh
<stickyboy> Kilos: I had a whole discussion with you in the time you ping timeout'ed.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pm it
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> maybe ssd's arent a wise choice here unless you have a good ups
<Kilos> http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/13/03/01/224257/how-power-failures-corrupt-flash-ssd-data
<Kilos> and my new one should be here friday or monday
<Kilos> sigh
<ThatGraemeGuy> power failures will kill a rust-spinning disk as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> get a ups regarless
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> i need to save for a ups battery rather than more pc stuffs i think
<Kilos> well done Xethron  
<Squirm> ehlo
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<charl> ups does not only help with power failures it also helps with voltage dips
<charl> in botswana we used to have huge problems with that
<charl> if you do not run a computer behind a ups it will simply break the psu
<Kilos> we  have massive probs atm
<Squirm> charl: or spikes, like when the power comes back on after an outage
<charl> and then you need to replace the psu every month
<charl> Squirm: tru
<ThatGraemeGuy> and hope the psu didn't also kill a hard disk or motherboard
<Squirm> That's how the municipality killed my psu
<Kilos> i also have an inverter her that can run a tv off a battery
<ThatGraemeGuy> or both
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: also tru
<charl> although if it's a good psu it shouldn't
<Xethron> Thanks Kilos
<Xethron> * CAP: Xethron!Xethron@unaffiliated/xethronXethronYou are now logged in as Xethron.
<Xethron> * CAP: SASL authentication successful
<Xethron> Seems it was SASL I was looking for
<Xethron> Hello charl
<charl> hi Xethron 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos you don't typically RUN the pc off the ups, its there to provide smoother power and to give you opportunity to do a clean shutdown in case of mains failure
<ThatGraemeGuy> the UPS you buy for R1,000 is probably going to last less than an hour if you try and run a pc on it
<Kilos> yes ThatGraemeGuy  thats why im thinking of use an inverter and car battery as well as the ups
<ThatGraemeGuy> to get something that can run for several hours will cost big bucks
<Squirm> Indeed
<Kilos> yeah i just want time to shutdown safely
<Squirm> Esquire is selling UPS's for R700
<ThatGraemeGuy> do they have a USB interface at that price point?
<Kilos> unnecessary pain this power cut nonsense
<ThatGraemeGuy> I am actively shopping around, so far an APC will be R1,240 :(
<Kilos> ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> I found prolines for less but i'm not sure of the linux compatibility
<Kilos> i go mow some lawn 
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<ThatGraemeGuy> maaz watch yourself
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: *blink*
<ThatGraemeGuy> maaz go to sleep
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: Huh?
<Xethron> Maaz I think I love you
<Maaz> Xethron: Excuse me?
<Xethron> Maaz too soon?
<Maaz> Xethron: Sorry...
<Xethron> Maaz Its ok
<Maaz> Xethron: Huh?
<mazal> bbl , gotta backup home
<stickyboy> Kilos: I was talking to you earlier about your "convert everyone to Ubuntu" comment. :D
<stickyboy> Kilos: I was saying that Ubuntu on the server is great, but I don't know why they have to go in their own direction on everything.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> its called freedom of choice
<stickyboy> First, kernel.org maintains SIX longterm kernels.  Canonical maintains SEVEN SEPARATE longterm ones...
<stickyboy> Kilos: Oracle MySQL is a horrible company, horrible technology, and all distros switch to MariaDB.  Shuttleworth publicy comments that Ubuntu will "stick with MySQL".
<Kilos> they have big plans with supporting pcs and mobiles
<Kilos> he must know something others dont
<Kilos> hes isnt a multimillionare because hes dumb
<stickyboy> Furthermore, Shuttleworth said "I think Oracle have been an excellent steward of MySQL, with real investment and great quality."
<stickyboy> This is mental...
<stickyboy> Ubuntu on the server? Go go go. Desktop? I recommend Fedora to newbies now.
<stickyboy> Kilos: But we can still be friends.
<stickyboy> :D
<Kilos> lol ty so much
<stickyboy> I briefly switched from Arch to Fedora 1 year ago... (still on Fedora, omg, geek cred gone).
<stickyboy> Fedora 21 is a joy to use... really.
<Kilos> ill stick with kubuntu. it does way more than i can ever use and is super stable
<Kilos> hard work for me to learn new stuff again
<Kilos> and yum is something you say when what you are eating is scrumtious
<stickyboy> Kilos: These days we have dnf. :)
<Kilos> haha
<Xethron> stickyboy: Fedora is nice, but its too bleeding edge. Fedora was my first distro, but if you're going to give Fedora to someone who just want to get stuff done, they're going to be very frustrted
<Xethron> Fedora is what Ubuntu tries not to be. A distro for the geeks
<Xethron> For newbies, I firmly believe in Linux Mint
<Xethron> I also use it everyday as I don't have time to play around with Linux, I just need to get my work done
<stickyboy> Xethron: Yah, I get that. (about Fedora being too bleeding edge).
<stickyboy> Xethron: Debian 7 is great too.
<Xethron> Linux Mint is built on top of Ubuntu's idea of being a "Linux Distro for Human Beings"... But honnestly, I can't stand Ubuntu or Unity. I tried it for a while, and was the most unproductive month of my life
<Xethron> Linux Mint with Cinnamon is really stable
<Kilos> stickyboy  remember geek type peeps are serious in the minority, one must have a distro to rival windows
<Kilos> we need to think outside the linux box to get ahead world wide
<bduk> Kilos: you done with the lawn?
<Kilos> no man it started raining
<Kilos> good way to get hair that stands up straight
<bduk> oh thought you had a very small lawn. What about the sheep don't they do the lawn? 
<Kilos> they do about 3/4 of it as well as the rest of the plot
<Kilos> i just mow in front of the house
<bduk> raining there now Kilos ?
<Kilos> actually on the side where we in/out
<Kilos> stopped now
<bduk> raining here, wonder where else anyone?
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> You guys talking about rain :P
<Xethron> bduk: It did rain in JHB as well earlier ;)
<Kilos> looks like it getting ready to throw some more here
<Squirm> 'lo
<Squirm> anyone else's net go down?
<Squirm> I heard dfa was down
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.speedtest.net/result/4098954519.png still looking healthy :)
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: heard dfa is down south of teraco
<Squirm> not quite sure what south means
<Squirm> but I take that it's between us and them :D
<Squirm> with our ISP in the middle somewhere
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening. God bless.
<superfly> he goes to bed early
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Back up
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: using the internal network for a Speed Test is cheating
<ThatGraemeGuy> huh?
<Squirm> Switching lines, be back now
<Squirm> Ok
<Squirm> Painless
<ThatGraemeGuy> woop woop
<Kilos> what now
<Squirm> Our main fibre link came back up
<Kilos> what causes fibre lines to drop
<Kilos> thats all sealed stuff isnt it
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's a lot of equipment involved too besides the physical fibre
<ThatGraemeGuy> but typically some idiot cut through a fibre somewhere and it takes a bit of time to get someone to fix it
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> expensive equipment needed just to make the connections
<Kilos> i think i looked at that once for someone
<Squirm> Kilos: very expensive
<Squirm> we had a guy come a few times to Treverton, fibre being dug up was a fairly regular occurance :/
<Kilos> yeah and precision work to join each little pipe properly
<Kilos> no haphazard half jobs
<Squirm> Home time
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> nearly weekend
<Squirm> It's 6pm
<Squirm> and still 29deg
<Squirm> superfly: I'm baking
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> oh not baking cake or scones or something
<Kilos> didnt you buy a fan Squirm  ?
<Squirm> No
<Squirm> I haven't
<Squirm> Not going anywhere now, the roads are chaos
<Kilos> well you got this weekend to get one
<Squirm> superfly: you said you take the train? Which I also hear are running super late
<Kilos> order one online and have it delivered
<Squirm> Because the road between the M3 and Main is just backed up with cars
<Squirm> Takes me 5min to get to work in the morning, a max of 10min to get back in the afternoon
<Squirm> I got home after 20min today
<Kilos> wow
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> but 20 mins is still good
<Kilos> some pta peeps that work in jhb have 2 hours travel time morning and night when travic is good
<Kilos> trafic
<Kilos> traffic
<Kilos> the thing that lotsa cars make up
<Squirm> but they live far from work Kilos
<Squirm> I live 3km
<Kilos> ya 80 ks
<Kilos> wow only 3
<Kilos> get a bike
<Squirm> and arrive sweaty?
<Kilos> bicycle better then you stay fit too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> buzz bike man
<Kilos> no sweat
<Squirm> Looking for a scooter
<Kilos> scooter ya
<Kilos> or a 50cc motorbike
<Kilos> they go forever on a tank of fuel
<Squirm> Looking for a 150cc scooter
<Squirm> or 100c bike
<Kilos> ya thats good
<Squirm> 125cc
<Kilos> takealot.com must have fans in their inventory and they in capetown so delivery shouldnt take long
<Kilos> sweating when trying to rest sucks
<Squirm> I'll just go to checkers
<Squirm> or a chinese mall
<Kilos> no traffic to them
<Kilos> try both places and get the fan that blows the best with a 1 year garauntee
<Kilos> gaurantee
<Kilos> whew forgot how to spell
<Kilos> Maaz  spell garauntee
<Maaz> Kilos: That doesn't seem correct, but I can't find anything to suggest
<Kilos> Maaz  spell gaurantee
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Guarantee or guarantee
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> guarantee
<Squirm> Paid R100 for my last fan, it still works
<Squirm> But it's at my parents place
<Squirm> It's 2 years old now
<Kilos> mine is about 20 years old hehe
<Kilos> no cover on it anymore even
<Kilos> cover get messed up when you move a lot
<Squirm> I think it's Nando's for dinner
<Kilos> yum
<Kilos> you prefer nandos to kentucky?
<Squirm> I do
<Kilos> the hot ones
<Squirm> and the KFC drive through is insane
<Kilos> ya
<Squirm> But I prefer nano's
<Squirm> and it's the same distance
<Squirm> bbl
<Kilos> i love kentucky
<Squirm> That was tasty
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when you hungry most food is tasty and that that isnt gets fixed easy with tomato sauce or chili + arlic sauce
<Kilos> chili + garlic
<captine> hi all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> Squirm, i just picked up nandos as well.
<captine> love that stuff
<Kilos> wb Xethron  
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> has anyone used seafile?
<magespawn> a little like owncloud, i think
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos, what is the link for your testimonial page?
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos#preview
<Kilos> or no preview, im not sure what that does
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> maybe you can tell me what the preview bit does
<magespawn> not sure, it did not seem to want to load with that at the end
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> we should just teach maaz these pages
<Kilos> Maaz  inetpro.page
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/inetpro
<Kilos> you must make a page too magespawn  
<Kilos> Maaz  seen gremble
<Maaz> Kilos: gremble was last seen 1 day, 23 hours, 7 minutes and 52 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-01-27 11:39:24 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-01-27 12:08:34 PST
<Kilos> Maaz  wake him up
<Maaz> the twit is hiding Kilos
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  yoohoo
<magespawn> i don't think that i have demonstrated the needed support just yet
<Kilos> actually magespawn  i read some of their stuff and one can apply and reapply if you fail the first time, but making a wiki page is a start and then you keep adding stuff as an when you do things
<Kilos> you also helped me often and were always there for company even when i didnt need help so i will support you no question
<Kilos> and now you are become a wireless expert so you will be the wireless man
<inetpro> good evenin
<Kilos> hi there inetpro  
<Kilos> now i forgot what i wanted to ask you
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> testimonial done
<Kilos> ty magespawn  
<Kilos> dont forget fly and pro hey
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> Hey oom
<Kilos> magespawn  who is this
<Kilos> not the monkey??
<Kilos> kulelu88  you causing me sleepless nights, im going to be too tired to attend the membership meeting
<Kilos> hehe
<kulelu88> oom you need to smoke some of the green stuff :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> gremble?
<Kilos> wb SDCDev  
<SDCDev> ty Kilos :) how are you?
<SDCDev> Im in Jeffreys Bay now
<Kilos> im good ty and you SDCDev  
<Kilos> wow thats lekker
<SDCDev> Im great thanks :D
<Kilos> gone to catch wavse?
<Kilos> waves
<SDCDev> hehe 2500KMs done in 4 weeks :) another 2000 to go :P
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> catch some waves first
<SDCDev> nah just visiting family... will catch some waves while im here though :)
<Kilos> best waves in the country
<SDCDev> yea im here until Next week wednesday :)
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> jbay rocks
<Kilos> your bum must be sore already
<Kilos> mind you dont catch it on the reef
<SDCDev> haha
<magespawn> SDCDev: about 600kms a week
<magespawn> some driving that
<SDCDev> lol well we on a roadtrip :)
<magespawn> where to next then?
<Kilos> through the transkei
<Kilos> mind the cattle on the roads
<SDCDev> haha we did the transkei already :) we heading south :P
<SDCDev> took over 2 weeks to get through the transkei, its just so beautiful
<superfly> Squirm: I do take the train, but I wasn't today.
<superfly> Squirm: but I also travel a little further than 3kms ;-)
<Kilos> ohi superfly  1 week and some hours
<Kilos> are you ready
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: I'm ready as I'll ever be.
<captine> SDCDev, Transkei is great.  Mazeppa bay and Cebe are my favourites... hole in the wall is also up there
<superfly> Haga Haga. I need to go back there again. Soon.
<superfly> hey Xethron
<captine> night all.  was up way too late last night.  superfly, after using it last night, bazaar is pretty easy... although i admit I used the bazaar gui for most of what i did... what can I say.  I am a pictures man.. :P)0
<captine> night
<Kilos> night cap
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> captine  
<superfly> captine: haha, that's fine.
<kulelu88> nothing wrong with using a GUI captine 
<Kilos> shhh he sleeping
<Kilos> kulelu88  you in jozi ?
<kulelu88> in GP oom
<Kilos> where were you before
<Kilos> GP is a big place
<magespawn> i am also off up the wooden hillock  to bedfordshire
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> im tired man you must explain in english not riddles
<magespawn> i'll explain on another day kilos, bit too tired right now, essentially means i am off to bed 
<Kilos> night my magespawn  ty and sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> kulelu88  where were you before GP man
<kulelu88> always been here
<Kilos> you like ian, i have to drags things out of him bit by bit as well
<Kilos> oh my
<kulelu88> haven't had the luxury of being a lifeguard oom 
<kulelu88> :P
<kulelu88> ping me with my username otherwise I may forget to reply oom
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. i go ponder for a while
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-30
<Kilos> hi AndChat|99281  and all others
<Kilos> thats better
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> bduk1  ek het jou klaar gegroet
<Kilos>  hi AndChat|99281  and all others
<bduk1> Gister?
<Kilos> jy met jou andchat ding
<Kilos> 2015 06:52
<Kilos> [30/01/2015 06:52]
<bduk1> Ok ek check net bietjie.
<Kilos> haha
<bduk1> Ag to is dit nog nie Maandag nie???
<Kilos> nee man eers n hele vrydag dan die naweek
<Kilos> hi Zarw  wheres warz
<Kilos> wraz
<Kilos> oh he here too
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel met julle vandag
<Kilos> [30/01/2015 07:55] <Kilos> hi mazal  
<bduk1> Nou hoekom wil jy nou met ons sukkel vandag ou Kilos 
<bduk1> As dit nou Maandag was was Vrydag en die naweek weer lekker ver voor
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kop seer na moet julle ook swaar kry
<Kilos> nou
<Kilos> julle wat so baie geld kry vir so min werk
<Trixar_za> I woudln't mind a job like that
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> hehe hi Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos, how's it going? :P
<Kilos> can you point me to where my bot is on your server please
<Kilos> it died and ive lost the link
<Kilos> head sore today but im fine otherwise ty and you
<Kilos> ai! 
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<Kilos> Trixar_za  did they upgrade the ubuntu on the server?
<Trixar_za> No and it uses Debian
<Trixar_za> Let me guess - GHOST?
<Kilos> it just disappeared
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> hi that
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  too
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Bye
<Kilos> bye
<Kilos> sjoe
<Trixar_za> Kilos: They changed the package around a few weeks ago
<Trixar_za> So it's a different VPN, but with the same data
<Kilos> wb inetpro  pluswat breek julle
<Kilos> oh then i need to just go start it again
<Trixar_za> Son of a B - stupid GHOST. I may have to restart this server.
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> wb Mzolisto  plustwo  
<Trixar_za> Oh - do you mean my minetest server? It's still down since I'm trying to add mobs and guns. The guns keep killing the server :P
<Trixar_za> lol
<Kilos> no man the one where my bot is
<Trixar_za> That's still up. I'm updating it now
<Kilos> can you just start the bot for me too please
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're still busy with ghost? :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> how many times have you been pwned already? ;-p
<Trixar_za> Not once, but it's better to be safe than sorry
<Trixar_za> Although we all can agree these names are getting pretty stupid :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah thats why we were finished on wednesday already
<Kilos> ai! the pro is struggling as well
<Kilos> maybe power outs and genny not working good
<Kilos> someone forgot to fill the diesel
<Kilos> plustwo  wat breek julle
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
 * Kilos watches the govt yoyo
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  whats breaking
<inetpro> Kilos: not sure but looks like I need a large pickaxe handle this morning
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi TechDad  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<TechDad> thanks
<Kilos> wb captine  
<Kilos> ohi drussell  you been scarce hey
<Kilos> hows davey
<Kilos> TechDad  tell us about yourself. where you are , what you do etc
<Kilos> what OS you use and if you need help or not
<Kilos> hehe
<drussell> Kilos: yo! Happy Friday ;o)
<Kilos> that kind of nick suggests no help needed
<Kilos> hey drussell  you coming to our membership meeting?
<Kilos> midnight our time on the 5th
<drussell> Kilos: unfortunately I'll be just getting off a plane to Madrid iirc, but have a good one, and an extra round of virtual beers on me :oD
<Kilos> haha the fly and i are applying for ubuntu membership
<Kilos> and to me beer is good for braaing with
<Kilos> yucky to drink without lots of lemonade in
<Kilos> ai! and virtual beers arent even any good to braai with
<Kilos> drussell  why so much globe trotting
<drussell> Kilos: got to pay the bills ;o)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya that comes first
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magespawn> exit
<magespawn> right back again
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> he didnt say much
<Kilos> channel dead today magespawn  
<mazal> Have a nice weekend everyone
<mazal> Cheers. God bless
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<Kilos> oi
 * magespawn looks at his nick
<magespawn> not too sure what is going on there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only 1 paw
<Kilos> new nick lonepaw
<inetpro> magespawn: kill it!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> magespawn: maybe you connected twice?
<magespawn> inetpro maybe, but i only see one connection here
<magespawn> ah there we go, how do i close one?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you ghosted
<Kilos> they both still show
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> i am using irssi, so i just need to close that screen
 * magespawn goes to google
<Kilos> just close whatever is bringing it herew
<inetpro> magespawn: why google? Just check your processes locally
<inetpro> ps -ef | grep irssi
<magespawn> i just want to close the irssi window that is using the magespaw1 nick
<Kilos> (synaptic:24745): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed
<Kilos> what does that mean inetpro  
<Kilos> no man or google answer will be appreciated
<magespawn> the command to use from inside irssi and on the window you want to close /window close
<Kilos> ok the paw is gone
<magespawn> from here http://irssi.org/beginner/
<Kilos> magespawn  whats your reason for using irssi?
<magespawn> just heard the others talking about it, thought i would give it a try, learn new skills
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> also i can install a version of it on my n900
<Kilos> oh you dont use quassel anymore
<magespawn> not since i did not have a core set up and running
<Kilos> i was actually thinking of trying it to see if the xperia will work
<magespawn> where would you install the core?
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: "GLib-CRITICAL **:..." 
<inetpro> not a serious issue, just ignore it
<inetpro> magespawn: you install the core on a server that stays connected 24 hours a day
<inetpro> but you can do the same with irssi
<magespawn> indeed, i was asking Kilos where he would in stall his core
<inetpro> ah
<magespawn> install too
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sorry was outside lemme catch up
<Kilos> oh i see. 
<Kilos> i was going to install the core here
<Kilos> ty inetpro  so critical isnt really critical
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: no point in doing it locally unless you just want to learn how before you do it on a remote server
<inetpro> but even then I would not recommend doing it locally
<Kilos> ok ty
<inetpro> you need to first install a proper database like postgres 
<inetpro> or mysql
<Kilos> na too much hassles
<magespawn> not that difficult, just follow the instructions
<Kilos> was just messing around magespawn  , hardly ever away from here far enough to need irc on cell as well
<Kilos> can always just install some irc client on the cell if need be
<magespawn> this would not be bad experience though
<Kilos> looking at quassel to see why i didnt use it, apart from bloep didnt work
<Kilos> zymo  hi
<Kilos> ya still dont bloep
<Kilos> konversation more my cuppa tea
<Kilos> maybe i was a bit bored too
<Kilos> when everything works you are inclined to mess with other things'
<magespawn> sometimes, also when you get recommendations from other people or hear what other people are using
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> only thing about konversation is it grays out old logs so scroll back is difficult
<Kilos> you guys must help me identify that kulule88, hes one of us but i cant place him
<magespawn> not sure how we are going to do that
<Kilos> nor me thats why i asked for help. somewhere he will say something thats not a common saying
<magespawn> any way. home time for me, chat later all
<Kilos> like you have one word you like using but that also slips me now
<Kilos> go safe lad
<captine> eve all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> kilos, trying to catchup.  what you installing that need mysql?
<Kilos> quassel core
<captine> ah.  i tried playing with that, but didnt finish.. distracted
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i gave up too
<captine> i hate updates that require a restart...
<captine> just got a message to restart for updates... 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<Kilos> evening superfly  and other geeks types
<superfly> Hi kilos 
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> Hi oom
<superfly> hi kulelu88
<kulelu88> howzit? guys
<superfly> just kinda chilling... actually more like doing a bit more of the project *management* part of my open source project
<Kilos> kulelu88  are you still studying?
<kulelu88> nope oom Kilos 
<kulelu88> whats your project? superfly 
<Kilos> ai! so you arent gremble
<kulelu88> gremble is the tukkie
<Kilos> i was hoping you were him man
<Kilos> he wanted to know my opinion of geeks so i found my blog after 3 days sukkeling and posted it now he is missing
<superfly> kulelu88: OpenLP, it's a program for churches to project the words of their songs, bible verses, etc.
<kulelu88> oom Kilos he must be getting drunk in Hatfield square
<kulelu88> Never knew we had many religious folks on here
<superfly> I'm not religious
<superfly> I'm a Christian.
<kulelu88> A religious Christian
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> No, religion implies the person trying to use their own steam to get into heaven. A Christian does not. A Christian is given passage to heaven by Jesus.
<Kilos> ah kulelu88  you are in pta
<superfly> (a true Christian)
<kulelu88> oom I'd be chilling on the beach typing code if I could, but I am stuck in sleepytoria
<superfly> I live "next to" the beach, I'd rather not be on the beach
<superfly> too much sand getting in everywhere -_-
<Kilos> its way too cold there superfly  
<kulelu88> CT isn't the same. Cold water is no fun
<Kilos> i go see ian off
<Kilos> that was lekker seeing ian for a night
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> kulelu88: yeah, I don't swim in anything colder tab
<superfly> *than bath water 
<kulelu88> indian ocean? superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-31
<Kilos> morning everyone
<captine> morning
<captine> wow, u guys were up till late
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> no me
<captine> :)
<Kilos> bunch of night owls they are
<captine> yip.  doing a quick reboot for updates.  brb
<captine> i may run out of data today... eish
<Kilos> eish that was a fat upgrade 111m here
<Kilos> i gotta reboot too
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> lots kernel stuffs and stupid google chrome
<Kilos> oh captine  tomorrow is new month so you wont be offline for long
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Kilos> and SDCDev  
<Tonberry_> hi
<Kilos> wbb need modem to go update 12.04.5
<Kilos> maybe i must make a pc repair stick with kde
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<charl> how are you Kilos 
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> been a good day, woke at 4 am for some strange reason and head lekker today
<charl> good, good
<Kilos> ill put it down to eating half a bucket of kentucky last night and some for breakfast
<charl> lol
<charl> well, if it works, it works right
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yeah but expensive, luckily ian brought it on his way past here
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> vreemd om jou saterdae hier te sien
<mazal> More oom , ja het Kubuntu op my laptop gesit en toets gou of als werk
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> Lyk of als werk
<Kilos> kde gee min probleme
<inetpro> good afternoon
 * inetpro keeps running into the end of the month data limitations :-(
<inetpro> facebook and many other sites becoming way too hungry these days
<Kilos> afternoon inetpro  haha
<Kilos> only 10 hours to go
<Kilos> hi octoquad  
<octoquad> hi Kilos 
<captine> inetpro, i agree.  especially heavy are the mobile apps... kills the phones data
<Kilos> inetpro  methinks something coming from the south east
<Kilos> more than just wind i hope
<inetpro> @climagic I couldn't figure out how to quit vi so I rebooted the system. --[name censored to protect the innocent]
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats what i do
<Kilos> ai! the clouds went straight past
 * Kilos making a remastersys iso of a working kde 14.04 updated as of now
<Kilos> the 5th would have been even better because it will be 14.04.2 then but thursday is an important day with other priorities
<inetpro> ydiw
<captine> 14.04.2 on the 5th feb?
<captine> loging off.  going to try pidgin for all coms, incl irc... never used it but heard someone say it is good for simple chat etc
<Kilos> inetpro  ydiw?
<inetpro> Maaz: ydiw
<Maaz> You're Doing It Wrong
<Kilos> doing what wrong?
<inetpro> Kilos: what is your intended use of the remastersys ISO?
<Kilos> to resize my 1TB drive and do a clean install
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i wanted to do 12.04.5 but that still has nm issues
<Kilos> lol wat ai! jy nou weer
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ty i needed that
<inetpro> how often do you still want to resize and re-install?
<Kilos> wb captine  
<captine> thanks
<captine> not chatting for long... got a baby sitter so going to watch a movie
<Kilos> inetpro  also i want to make my pc repair stick a kde stick
<Kilos> ok can
<Kilos> ai! captine  
<inetpro> why not simply make a backup and learn to restore from backup?
<captine> i used the built in ubuntu backup tool and restored from that a couple time when doing a nuke and pave...
<captine> worked really well
<Kilos> because when installing from the remastersys iso everything is there. no need to install anything extra or update/upgrade
<Kilos> captine  i just found there was too much on pidgin
<inetpro> if you restore from backup evrything will be there as well, no need to even go through the motions of any install
<captine> i agree.  it is pretty bloated
<Kilos> inetpro  also you can boot from it and its the same as running your sytem from hdd
<captine> kilos, can you use the image for a pxe boot... i guess you could...
<captine> one can then do a private company "distro" for mass installs
<Kilos> remastersys also gives that option, you can make either a working iso of your system or an installable iso for other pcs
<inetpro> that's why I ask the question, what is your intended use
<Kilos> the working one is as if you are booting from your drive
<Kilos> first the pc repair stick inetpro  then a clean install here
<Kilos> the stick can be plugged in anywhere and be used to repair other pcs/drives
<Kilos> all tools already installed
<Kilos> boot-repair included and the data recovery tools
<inetpro> jaja, just do it your way
<Kilos> you so stubborn
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<inetpro> don't complain when you loose data again
<Kilos> the lamb went out with the grown sheep today, but came to the fence a few times for mulberry leaves
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> hows everything there inetpro ? all well?
<inetpro> all fine ty
<superfly> inetpro: lightweight Qt based browser?
<inetpro> superfly: ?
<superfly> my netbook with 2 gigs of RAM (should be enough, right?) CRAWLS with Firefox and/or Chrome
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> is opera-developer a qt based browser?
<Kilos> i know its faster than the fox
<inetpro> low amount of RAM is a real challenge these days
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> websites out there don't care about your low RAM
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> pages in general are simply overloaded with massive amounts of images and data
<inetpro> Firefox uses too much memory (RAM) - How to fix https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-uses-too-much-memory-ram
<superfly> I've loaded Arora
<superfly> inetpro: 2 gigs is not low
<superfly> inetpro: ever heard if Trello.com ?
<superfly> *of
<inetpro> superfly: rings a bell
<superfly> project management app, Freemium model
<superfly> gives a LOT of features in the Free segment
<inetpro> superfly: I've seen you using it with openlp
<superfly> ya
<superfly> it's nice because it doesn't dictate a workflow
<superfly> by defualt it gives you "to do", "doing" and "done" columns
<superfly> *default
<inetpro> sounds like something that I should look into
<inetpro> superfly: does it have a nice android app as well?
<inetpro> superfly: ok, what username do you use?
<inetpro> rsnyman, raoulsnyman or raoulsnyman1?
<inetpro> hmm... where did he go now?
<inetpro> anyone else using trello yet?
<inetpro> looks cool actually
<inetpro> I created a ubuntu-za organisation, maybe we can use this?
<inetpro> hmm... everyone so quiet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> patience old man, family time first
<Kilos> theblazehen  are you here?
<superfly> Sorry inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: seen theblazehen
<Maaz> inetpro: theblazehen was last seen 14 days, 3 hours, 11 minutes and 40 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-01-17 07:35:18 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2015-01-26 04:52:59 PST
<inetpro> superfly: no problem
<superfly> Watching a movie and my netbook doesn't want to reconnect 
<inetpro> looks very interesting... just need to figure how to use it properly though
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> so inetpro  explain what it does 
<inetpro> Kilos: you start by signing up
<inetpro> see: https://trello.com/inetpro/recommend
<Kilos> hehe whats with the recomend thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<inetpro> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> i dont want to sign up if its another thing im too dom to use man
<superfly> inetpro: it's for project management, managing tasks and things. 
<inetpro> Kilos: I get a big bonus when you sign up :-)
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> ok here goes
<inetpro> not sure what it means but they say, "Share Trello and Earn Trello Gold"
<inetpro> yay! 
 * inetpro earned Trello Gold!
<Kilos> its battling to verify my email?
<inetpro> Kilos: just check your mail
<Kilos> haha spend it wisely and not all in one place
<Kilos> its ok done
<inetpro> Kilos: you're also a member of the ubuntu-za organisation now
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> check the Welcome Board Basics to start with
<Kilos> did you drag me to your board?
<Kilos> is it like a dropbox kinda thing where you can share files etc
<inetpro> Kilos: it's for sharing tasks and projects
<inetpro> to help you in tracking what you still need to do, what you're busy with or what is done
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> becomes very handy when you need to track tasks amongst a team
<inetpro> don't worry, am also still trying to figure it out
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> theres no apps for linux
<inetpro> it's web based
<inetpro> and doesn't use a lot of bang width
<inetpro> oops I mean bandwidth
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> dont share anything with me till i got my membership
<Kilos> do they give you a sjambok with membership?
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> what you mean "don't share anything"?
<Kilos> nothing thats gonna make me have to think more man
<inetpro> you're not going anywhere
<inetpro> hey, we're trying to get here man
<inetpro> get organised here man*
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> but everything adds more headache man, get easy stuffs
<Kilos> drag and drop is ok
<Kilos> actuallt trello looks good in that way
 * inetpro already likes it
<Kilos> did you make the ubuntu-za on a new board?
<Kilos> i dont see organisation
<Kilos> oh found it
<Kilos> ah found you
<Kilos> add the fly also as well too
<inetpro> fly added already
<Kilos> haha twice
<Kilos> ok add me face
<Kilos> can you see it? or is it in a wrong place
<inetpro> I moved it into a new list
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> no man it must show like you guys there by the members button
<Kilos> ai! must i do everything
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> click on your profile and change it there
<inetpro> top right hand corner
<inetpro> Kilos: are you getting there?
<Kilos> sigh 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> dont you see
<inetpro> ahh, now I do
<Kilos> eish monthly meetings there too
<inetpro> that's all part of our activities :-)
<Kilos> so how do we delete that photo now. its not needed there anymore
<Kilos> add a right click delete function
<inetpro> figure it out
<Kilos> it got smaller somehow
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<inetpro> ok, good night
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-01
<Kilos> oh my who_da_fly  what now?
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> hi Guest14726  you the doom gerbil hehe
<who_da_fly> Kilos: Ping timeout: 256 seconds
<Kilos> oi
<who_da_fly> My Quassel core and Freenode stopped talking to each other 
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<who_da_fly> I see I am not the only one. 
<Kilos> who else here? nothing looks strange by the others
<Kilos> or you googling?
<who_da_fly> Just looking through my other channels 
<Kilos> ah
<who_da_fly> And i'm seeing a lot of people who timed out 
<Kilos> oi oi net splits again
<Kilos> ai! it even got me
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> net in a bad way today
<Squirm> :(
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<superfly> ahhh, that feels better
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i actually miss who_da_fly and hibana
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl> good good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> i need modem on other pc for a while. wbb
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<Symmetria> ok so, americans are just screwed up
<Symmetria> I got offered sugar free syrup on my waffles
<Symmetria> ... wtf?!
<Kilos> they must think you too fat so sugar is a nono
<Symmetria> yeah, lets eat a big fat waffle and then cut sugar outta the syrup...
<Symmetria> these people are mad
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> lol
<captine> Symmetria: where in America are you?
<Symmetria> in texas
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> howdy Kilos 
<Kilos> oh you must look at the pro and flies new toy magespawn  
<magespawn> okay, where?
<Kilos> http://is.gd/XZkb8W
<Kilos> thats where we are now. 
<Kilos> https://trello.com/
<Kilos> thats the start
<magespawn> looks like i have to log in, i am getting a message that the board is private
<Kilos> ya sign up
<magespawn> looks like they have to invite for me to be able to see that board
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> what nick you used there
<magespawn> i used my email address
<Kilos> ill try
<Squirm> http://bushradio.ndstream.net/
<Squirm> She's playing on the radio now
<Squirm> From Mooi River, lives in Cape Town
<Squirm> She being Emma du Preez
<Kilos> serc pc busy with sis
<Kilos> sec
<magespawn> Squirm: who is Emma du Preez?
<Squirm> She's a local singer
<Squirm> Plas acoustic guitar
<Squirm> s/Plas/Plays
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> magespawn  added you i think
<magespawn> let me check
<magespawn> Kilos: nope still not found
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> well have to wait for pro to arrive
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> ill learn more after thursday
<Kilos> got to drag a card somewhere
<magespawn> what is so special about thursday?
<Kilos> membership meeting at midnight
<magespawn> ahh that is a bit late
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> is the pros meeting at the same time/
<Kilos> im not sure how far he has got
<magespawn> do you have his link/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/inetpro#preview
<Kilos> i think you must leave off #preview
<Kilos> ai! he hasnt got there yet
<Kilos> i go eat
<magespawn> well, he is getting testimonials anyway
<captine> opinionated question... whats lighter weight resource wise, Unity, KDE or Gnome3... am installing onto an old core 2 duo
<magespawn> captine: i have stayed away from those, i am using xubuntu on this machine and lubuntu and elementaryOS on the acer netbook
<magespawn> i also have kali dual booted here, i think that uses gnome
<Kilos> mate on unity is light
<superfly> seriously people? I ask for people to write stuff, and so they say, "hey, you should have a page for this"
<captine> let me try xubuntu and see how it goes.  really just a machine for in bed etc... my main machine is a desktop with unity
<superfly> GET OFF YOUR HINEY
<magespawn> lol, just got the mail too
<captine> superfly: :)... I tried... have you "merged" my code :)
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> captine: no, haven't had the time to check. i'll check this evening
<captine> dont stress
<captine> I will try more once I am comfortable that I was doing it semi alright
<captine> gotto run
<magespawn> superfly are you and inetpro in charge of the merging etc on bazaar
<superfly> yes
<magespawn> okay so guys would catch/attempt to catch any mistakes the rest of us might make?
<superfly> yes
<magespawn> i still have to upgrade to latest version, and learn how to use nikola and reStructuredText
<magespawn> but this is something i would really like to get involved in
<magespawn> as always there are lots of other things going on
<magespawn> i will take those suggestions and work on them
<magespawn> superfly: Kilos was giving me some link to a board on Trello, do you know anything about that?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> hold on, busy with the family
<magespawn> no worries, fully understand that.
<superfly> magespawn: Trello is a project management tool loosely based on Kanban https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanban_%28development%29
<superfly> The Kanban development methodology is based on the Kanban production system that Taiichi Ohno developed at Toyota
<Kilos> magespawn  did you only put your mail addy in there when you registered or magespawn as well
<Kilos> ive added both
<Kilos> or greg
<Kilos> maybe you gotta make a card first
<Kilos> inetpro_  fix it
<Kilos> and drop your tail
<Kilos> sleep stert
<magespawn> i used the same mail i used for the ubuntu wiki
<Kilos> magespawn  pm
<Kilos> im sure i had to put Kilos in somehwere
<magespawn> thanks superfly, not really what i was looking for, but interesting none the less
<superfly> magespawn: you should try it out with your work. it's not specifically about software development, it's about process and workflow.
<magespawn> i'll have a look, i have an account now
<Kilos> goooooooosie
<Kilos> coooo weeeee
<magespawn> superfly looks like you could do quite a lot with that, very good for people who are not working in the same office, or who work on lots of different teams
<superfly> magespawn: if I did use "Tasks" on my phone, I'd probably use Trello for all my personal stuff.
<magespawn> looks like a plan then
<magespawn> just installed the app
<Kilos> methinks once used to it it will be a wonderful tool
<magespawn> there are a lot of this sort of tool, finding one that is worthwhile is the trick
<magespawn> from the quick look around, this one seems well thought out
<captine> superfly: not using bazaar regularly, means I need to refresh all this clone/branch stuff everytime...
<captine> :)
<magespawn> like a boomarang
<captine> night all
<superfly> me too, night all
<Kilos> night guys
<Kilos> sleep tight all. see ya tomorrow
<magespawn> good night all
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> superfly: btw, I've made you admin of the ubuntu-za org on trello
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-01
<Kilos> morning everybody
<mazal> More oom Kilos
<Kilos> ai! net-splits again
<mazal> Oh koos
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit daar oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en daar mazal 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<mazal> Raasie baie nie
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 what happened to chesedo
<pieter2627> Kilos: have no idea...
 * pieter2627 checking
<Kilos> lol
 * chesedo seems to have had network issues at around 5am and got switched to pieter2627
<Kilos> many net-splits the weekend
<Kilos> and this morning as well
<Kilos> freenode under attack by brats again
<mazal> Morning chesedo
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<mazal> Morning superfly
 * Padroni waves hello
<Kilos> hi Padroni 
<mazal> Hi Padroni
<Padroni> how are you guys?
<mazal> Ok and you ?
<Kilos> ok here ty
<Kilos> hows you?
<superfly> Hi mazal, Padroni 
<Padroni> I"m good
<Padroni> Hi superfly 
<Padroni> so what is news?
<Kilos> another day in paradise
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> I am afk-chatting
<Padroni> so if anything said is directed to me, please tag me so I can see the notification
<Kilos> ok
<Padroni> got served with another subpoena on friday afternoon
<Padroni> 30min before my day ended
<Padroni> decided to leave it for today
<Padroni> so gotta resolve that quickly 
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> Padroni: Subpoena? Eish that's not nice.
<Padroni> superfly, it's part of the job if you're in infosec
<Padroni> if there's a fraud case, the SAPS will subpoena you for evidence
<Padroni> the first one I got almost gave me a heart attack
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> now - if they don't follow protocol, they get sent back until they get it right.
<Padroni> one of these took over 2 years to get served according to procedure 
<Padroni> so it can be a lengthy process.
<superfly> Padroni: right
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Padroni> morning inetpro 
<anton_may> Good morning, goeie môre, dumelang
<superfly> hi
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<Kilos> sawubona
<Padroni> so tell me
<Padroni> what is happening with the blog now?
<Padroni> and what will be put on there?
<Padroni> tutorials?
<dlPhreak> http://www.rinkworks.com/stupid/
<Kilos> Padroni what blog?
<Kilos> im battling to keep up here
<cal_py> morning Everyone
<Padroni> meeting from the other night
<Padroni> adding a blog to the site was disussed
<Padroni> I am asking what content will be on the blog
<Kilos> hi cal_py 
<Kilos> oh fly was gonna sort that
<Padroni> superfly, a word when you got time?
<chesedo> wasn't that for africa's
<Padroni> yeah, it was
<klaasvakie> Hi guys. I'm looking to send one of my guys to gain some networking skills, and I was wondering if there are any courses you would recommend? Basically I need to be able to put this guy down on site at a company and he has to work with their IT to get our equipment set up and integrated.
<Kilos> hi klaasvakie 
<klaasvakie> Hi Kilos
<Sxuza> Best and easiest free FTP client out there
<klaasvakie> I've looked at the Network+ stuff, and the CCENT stuff, but I am not sure how good they actually are.
<Sxuza> its kewl  , i got Cyberduck
<Sxuza> thanks 
<chesedo> Network+ is the most popular that i'm aware of, but the smart ones here will add their voices soon
<chesedo> klaasvakie: you might have to be ready to define what integration means to you (hardware and possible software wise) to avoid possible confusion
<chesedo> Kilos: who here runs the mirror again cause he might know
<inetpro> chesedo: depends what mirror you're talking about
<chesedo> inetpro: the repo one...
<chesedo> ubuntu mirror
<inetpro> Maaz: mirrors
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<chesedo> inetpro: yes those. someone those the neotel one (i think) for za
<chesedo> neology
<inetpro> Maaz: neology
<Maaz> Ubuntu mirror "Neology" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za-archive Official Archive Mirrors for Ubuntu https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<inetpro> don't think it's the official mirror for the country
<Kilos> wow i forgot his nick again
<inetpro> I see za.archive.ubuntu.com now points to ubuntu-archive.mirror.liquidtelecom.com
<chesedo> from the list in the last link it is the most up-to-date
<Kilos> they are actually quite good
<chesedo> hmm... kenya has the official for za??
<inetpro> ja, must be Symmetria's efforts that
<Kilos> cuttingedge is his nick
<Kilos> i dont know if he is still with neology even
<Kilos> chesedo why arent you in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> oops sorry
<Kilos> blame old eyes
<Kilos> or dirty glasses hehe
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> yes there is a reason for it
<Symmetria> the bandwidth on the KE mirror is *FAR* greater than out of any of the ZA mirrors 
<Symmetria> and the latency is low 
<Symmetria> and the hardware is far far superior to handle the load
<Symmetria> and its properly v6 connected and has proper peering 
<chesedo> Symmetria: stop please... proud za peeps here
<Symmetria> chesedo lol, facts are facts
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Symmetria <Sxuza> Best and easiest free FTP client out there
<Kilos> can you advise?
<Symmetria> I have like, 20 times more bandwidth into my house in KE than the ZA mirrors have available total :p lol
<Symmetria> lftp 
<Symmetria> for linux
<Symmetria> (chesedo lol, scary thing is, that 20 times figure isn't an exaggeration)
<chesedo> FileZilla or nautilus has ftp built in
<Kilos> klaasvakie ^^
<Symmetria> filezilla works well as well for a GUI client
<chesedo> Symmetria: that's very sad X|
<Symmetria> on GUI filezilla is what I use everywhere
<klaasvakie> Kilos, thx reading now - just got back to my keyboard
<Kilos> np
<Symmetria> chesedo lol, I have 2 x 10gigabit fibers into my house ;p
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp
<Maaz> Dump FTP! http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp see also: FTP must Die!! http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Kilos> Symmetria advise here too please
<klaasvakie> chesedo, it's usually our hardware at the endpoints, but using the customer infrastructure so he won't have to reconfigure switches and setup trunks etc, but het has to be able to figure out if the switch/vlan etc. configuration is the problem and then get the customer to fix it.
<Kilos>  Hi guys. I'm looking to send one of my guys to gain some networking skills, and I was wondering if there are any courses you would recommend? Basically I need to be able to put this guy down on site at a company and he has to work with their IT to get our equipment set up and integrated.
<Symmetria> kilos what sorta equipment
<Symmetria> I'd recommend a CCNA as a base network course, or a JNCIA
<Kilos> klaasvakie chat to Symmetria networking is his game
<Symmetria> they are a little vendor specific, but they will give good grounding
<klaasvakie> Symmetria, Kilos was reposting my question from earlier
<Kilos> now i can have a ballie nap
<Symmetria> the CCNA is probably the most common
<klaasvakie> I looked at Network+ and CCNA, but not sure how good they are
<Symmetria> and can be followed by a CCNP
<Symmetria> network+ is a waste of time
<klaasvakie> do you have a training provider you can recommend? Good to know about the network+
<Symmetria> nope, aint worked with any of the training providers in ZA
<klaasvakie> I'd like something vendor neutral since different customers have different setups, but as long as the basics are good I don't really care if there are some vendor specific parts
<Symmetria> heh, the CCNA will teach the theory as well as teh cisco parts
<klaasvakie> how good is someone with just a CCENT?
<Padroni> Symmetria, why do you say N+ is a waste of time?
<Squirm> How is everyone?
<Kilos> ok ty Squirm and you?
<Squirm> Yeah - Going well
<Padroni> I"m off
<Padroni> see in the morning, peeps
<klaasvakie> cheers all, thanks for the help
<inetpro> good evenin
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Kilos> haha @ julle tweetjies
<Kilos> ons maak ons vlieg moeg
<inetpro> duidelik
<Kilos> ons kan even speel
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-02
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> morning inetpro anton_may cal_py thatgraemeguy Vince-0 Private_User Squirm SilverCode and other lurkers
<cal_py> morning Kilos 
<thatgraemeguy> morning :)
<Private_User> morning Kilos 
<Private_User> wow some new nicks there in your greet
<Private_User> well new to me
<Kilos> hehe
<anton_may> morning
<dlPhreak> Mornin yawl
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> How are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<dlPhreak> Lousy :P
<Kilos> oh my
<dlPhreak> Yeah lol
<Kilos> whats wrong
<Kilos> cant be all lousy if you can lol about it
<dlPhreak> It's just lack of sleep, lack of caffeine and too much work.
<Kilos> well lack of sleep is always in your hands
<Kilos> end of day go home eat bath then sleep till you catch up
<dlPhreak> I'm so lost there no  point in even trying. As long as I caffinate sufficiently then I'm fine.
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> sup! 
<Vince-0> aarg, its work time bbl
<inetpro> oh and a very good mornings tp everyone else as well and Kilos
<Kilos> hehe ty sir
<superfly> ohi
<inetpro> anyone else having performance issues to security.ubuntu.com or is it just me?
<Kilos> i get here fine albeit slow
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<inetpro> apt-get update taking forever
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> Fetched 4 946 kB in 28s (175 kB/s)
<Kilos> thats with neology
<Kilos> ai! another 109m upgrades
<Kilos> 102
<Kilos> Fetched 102 MB in 4min 10s (408 kB/s)
<inetpro> ok, looks like whatever it was it is better now
<inetpro> was just the part going to security.ubuntu.com that was slow
<Kilos> internet been flaky for a while now
<inetpro> s/going to/pulling from/
<Kilos> ai! system restart needed
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> eish man!
<inetpro> now we have a Hash Sum mismatch at ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za
 * inetpro should probably just wait 
<inetpro> or maybe time to switch to Kenya
<inetpro> ok looks like it was a caching issue... resolved with 'sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=true'
<Kilos> local cache?
<inetpro> upstream cache
<Kilos> ah
 * Padroni waves
<Kilos> hi Padroni 
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Padroni> I'm good
<Padroni> Ubuntu is making me dumb :/
<Kilos> making?
<Padroni> just saw a BSOD for the first time in so long, I at first thought it was part of a website I was browsing
<Kilos> what are you battling with
<Padroni> then memory dump, then reboot
<Padroni> then I remembered - windows does this sometimes...
<Kilos> whats a BSOD
<Padroni> Blue Screen Of Death
<Kilos> oh my
<Padroni> stop error in windows
<Kilos> ya but that doesnt happen on ubuntu
<Padroni> pc reboots automatically after that 
<Padroni> I know - been using ubuntu so long I forgot what a BSOD is
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> so when it happened to me now, it completely confused me
<Kilos> oh you on win?
<Padroni> I was like - what an odd color for a web page background...
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> and then I recognized it
<Kilos> bad site you went to
<Padroni> must be
<Kilos> think of all the poor win peeps that are gonna be crying
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> i found a use for my ipad again
<Padroni> I download linux books in pdf and read it when I have to fly somewhere
<Padroni> gives me something to do on the plane
<Kilos> thats useful
<cal_py> Anyone here taken a gander at Unity 8?
<superfly> I'm a firm KDE fanboi
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cal_py learn to use kde
<cal_py> KDE is easy
<cal_py> very windows like
<Kilos> i hear everyone raving about plasma 5
<cal_py> But also very polished
<Kilos> oh dont you want easy
<cal_py> Unity 8 looks good thou, I just dont like the fact that they have taken some ideas from windows when the app's are loading
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> 35 people and no one is speaking
<Padroni> what is the point of being connected then?
<Kilos> sshhhh
<Kilos> i just had a beard cut and busy repairing flymo where rats ate the wires near the coils
<chesedo> cal_py: have test driven it for a few minutes
<cal_py> and?
<chesedo> just wish it was more complete
<Padroni> test driven what?
<chesedo> unity next
<chesedo> ...more complete at the time that is
<superfly> Padroni: http://www.datamation.com/osrc/article.php/3693951/Linux-Is-Boring.htm
<squish102> what is the speed of wifi G network?
<squish102> i want to set up a rasberry pi to take snapshots of speedtest every hour
<squish102> but it is connected to wifi
<dlPhreak> hi
<chesedo> squish102: 54Mbits/s
<chesedo> max, will be lower at all times
<williamk> Hi All
<chesedo> hi williamk
<williamk> Hi chesedo
<Kilos> hi williamk 
<Kilos> what happened to wwk
<williamk> I am still here, trying to cook at same time
<Kilos> dont burn your supper
<williamk> Have not burnt it so far
<Kilos> lol
<williamk> was talking to  Kapanda Phiri via ubuntu-za list, about end-user certificates,
<Kilos> i saw
<Kilos> you should have told him to come here
<williamk> as Ubuntu had training manuals, which looks like they are not keeping up to date, 
<Kilos> mail reading is a pain
<williamk> Possibly we can start some Certifications
<Kilos> thats a great idea its just getting them reconised or certied govt wise
<Kilos> you might have to affiliate wit a varsity or college
<Kilos> young peeps will have more knowlege about how things work nowadays
<williamk> possibly with Siyavula : http://www.siyavula.com/ they have some with the DBE : http://www.education.gov.za/Curriculum/SiyavulaTextbooks/tabid/591/Default.aspx
<Kilos> ah
<williamk> supper is ready, cheers, might see you later
<cal_py> Yo yo yo good evening!!
<Kilos> pieter2627 chesedo dies again
<Kilos> died
<Kilos> padroni why so quiet?
<inetpro> Kilos: why so quiet? 
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Kilos> im trying that new thing out
<Kilos> and the older one
<Kilos> chill and mellow
<Kilos> and thinking about julle tweetjies
<Kilos> and everyone always busy so that leaves
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> i actually thought i wasnt connected for a while inetpro so share a cuppa with me'
<Kilos> Maaz tell padroni So rude, not even a toodles before going
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Padroni on freenode
<Kilos> haha
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<chesedo> Kilos: it's alive!!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> you need to change the order of nicks in your client
<Kilos> make first one chesedo then add a tail ot two
<Kilos> or
<chesedo> when the connection drop and it reconnects the server still thinks chesedo is taken so goes to second
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> chesedo- as second choice
<Kilos> and chesedo-- as thrid choice
<Kilos> third
<chesedo> yay can do that too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ohi who_da_fly 
<Kilos> you on cell now?
<Kilos> oh no, server
<superfly> Kilos: no, the data centre my server is in was having some problems
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wb then superfly 
<Kilos> peeps are clever (͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-03
<chesedo> hi all
<superfly> Morning chesedo 
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<cal_py> morning thatgraemeguy 
<chesedo> morning superfly thatgraemeguy cal_py, how are you all?
<cal_py> good thanks and you chesedo 
<superfly> Meh
<chesedo> great ty
<chesedo> brr
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro anton_may cal_py magespawn chesedo dlPhreak Padroni superfly thatgraemeguy and others
<Kilos> sjoe
<anton_may> morning
<Kilos> anton_may you might want to /j #freenode sometime and ask for a cloak then your IP wont show
<anton_may> shhhhhh.....honey trap
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi spinza 
<anton_may>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER anton_may cwccwktbekdf
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what went wrong
<anton_may> ?
<chesedo> leading space me thinks
<Kilos> ah i dont see that
<Kilos> did the command work anton_may 
<Kilos> it shows here so you can change your password sometime
<anton_may> what did u see?
<anton_may> oi vey
<Kilos> the register command
<anton_may> urg
<anton_may> hold on
<Padroni> Good morning
<superfly> anton_may: open a query with nickserv
<superfly> anton_may: then you don't put your passwords and verification codes into public channels
 * Padroni waves @ superfly & Kilos 
<Padroni> how are you guys this morning?
<Kilos> hi Padroni 
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, Padroni on freenode told me "tell Kilos I am sorry" 11 minutes and 16 seconds ago
<dlPhreak> Mornings
<superfly> hey Padroni, tired.
 * superfly didn't sleep well last night
<Kilos> i greeted you early Padroni 
<Kilos> what are you sorry about
<Kilos> aw superfly tough day ahead then
<Padroni> I wish I knew how to remove bounce messages via SSH
<Padroni> frozen = easy
<Padroni> can't seem to get bounced messages to flush with one command
<Padroni> anyway
<Padroni> I will be back a bit later
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> be good
<mazal> Hi all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> what broke?
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, my wallet! Any news?
<Kilos> no news yet
<Langjan> Eish man! Going three months...
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> few years backs application took 2 years
<Langjan> Well while youre here you may as well help me some more...lmga
<Kilos> they have another meaning for in a timely manner when it comes to me
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> what you need help with sir
<Langjan> Did they eventually actually issue the visa after 2 years?
<Kilos> yes and made it a valid for 2 years multivisit
<Langjan> Big deal!
<Kilos> they even foned me and apologised
<Langjan> Guilty conscience
<Kilos> yip
<Langjan> Did you remind them? 
<Kilos> they bang ill corrupt them
<Kilos> yes i put all that in every mail i send and every query i make
<Kilos> gave them last visa number as well
<Langjan> Thick skins those kangaroos have...
<Kilos> all means nothing
<Kilos> if they want to mess around they do
<Kilos> what do you need help with sir?
<Langjan> Who's the network fundi? My printer is still messing me around only wants to print from Juanita's  machine
<Langjan> Since the router was reset
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> but ubuntu sees it?
<Langjan> I suspect its a dns setting, theres an alternative of 10.0.0.2 but dns is 10.0.0.4 to something big
<Langjan> Yes ir ses the printer but does not print
<Langjan> it sees
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> thats what I thought
<Kilos> so printer ip can only choose 10.0.0.2
<Langjan> printer ip is 10.0.0.3
<Kilos> try make it 10.0.0.10
<Kilos> wish the clever peeps would jum in
<Langjan> then it will fall within the dns range with potential conflict
<Kilos> jump
<Langjan> As far as I know it must be set to outside the dns range
<Kilos> can only conflict if something else is usi ng the specific ip
<Kilos> try it with 15 or anything in that range that isnt same as something else
<Kilos> can always change back again
<Kilos> if you want to put a square into a round hole it takes lots of hammering
<Langjan> Where do I alter those settings?  
<Langjan> In router?
<Kilos> cant you set ips on printers?
<Kilos> you know more than me
<Kilos> imo it wont print for you because its out of the range you have
<Langjan> It used to work fine on 10.0.0.3 with range set from 10.0.0.4
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> At the time I was advised to move it out of range, it worked - no possible conflict
<Kilos> just try putting it in range
<Langjan> I have two WAN's, one is not working, was wondering if I should delete it
<Kilos> if no good go back
<Langjan> ok let me try
<Langjan> dont know where! lmga
<Kilos> if one wan is unused then deleting it should do nothing bad
<Kilos> how come its a fixed ip and not auto from router
<Kilos> network setting up is major work
<Kilos> need brains for that
<Langjan> Well it was supposed to be auto from router then it gave a setting which caused conflict, crazy! 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> and of course you didnt write everything down so now hope you remember what it was before
<Langjan> I saved the settings in a format which does not want to open...lmga! OK Kilos  gotta go, will google a bit and see what comes up and let you know, will chat again later.   
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> see you later
<inetpro> oi! Good evening everybody
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz it doesn't work
<Maaz> Look buddy, doesn't work is an ambiguous statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Does it waste its time on IRC all day long? Please be specific! Define 'it' and what it isn't doing.
<mazal> hahahaha
<mazal> Cheeky bot
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Kilos: Quarterly btw
<mazal> But for me makes no difference as I don't attend anyway
<Kilos> reply to the list please
<Kilos> so peeps can see it works
<mazal> What works ?
<mazal> The list ?
<Kilos> the list
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Uhm....oops
<Kilos> very few reply there
<mazal> I am afraid to reply there
<Kilos> so how does one run a poll if noone replies
<mazal> Got too many scoldings
<Kilos> afraid of what
<Kilos> who scolded you?
<mazal> Can't remember , but was cause I dared to reply wrong 
<Kilos> im asking for replies so if anyone complains point them to me
<mazal> Must be at the bottom or the top ( can't remember ). Must cut out pieces etc.
<Kilos> just do +1 for qauterly of +1 for monthly
<Kilos> oh all of that
<mazal> uhm.....oops
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> I deleted the mail already :P
<Kilos> find it
<Kilos> look in trash
<mazal> I shift delete
<mazal> Skips trash
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my volk partykeer
<Kilos> just mail directly
<mazal> Will be in web interface under all mail though. Gmail keeps everything there , including deleted
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> K , replied
<Kilos> ty
<mazal> My prob though is meeting times
<mazal> Too late
<Kilos> 8.30
<mazal> But I understand why it changed. Gor others it's hard to finish everything of the day before then
<Kilos> you game till later than 10pm so no excuses
<Kilos> meeting from 8.30 to 9.30
<mazal> 9pm is bed time
<mazal> Or it was. I am actually trying to change that to 10pm this year
<Kilos> ok then you attend half at least
<Kilos> and get to login with the bot to swell the numbers
<magespawn> chat later
<Kilos> i hear boom booms
<Padroni> +1 quarterly
<Kilos> Padroni please vote in the list
<Kilos> lets get it active
<Padroni> you are just never happy with anything I do, are you, Kilos?
<Padroni> ;-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> o with the flow
<Kilos> go
<Kilos> if you answer here i have to remember who voted what
<Kilos> ty Padroni 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<mazal> Bye everyone
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> ant why
<Maaz> Kilos: why is everyone so quiet?
<Kilos> haha even Maaz  des it
<Kilos> does
 * chesedo wonders: bug or feature
<inetpro> ant hello
<Maaz> Howzit inetpro
<inetpro> yoh!
<inetpro> Kilos: how did you find that out?
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> typo
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> he responds to ant
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> they all do
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> what!?
<inetpro> myo why?
<Kilos> QA and spotty as well
<Kilos> tumbleweed cant you explain why ibids respont to and same as to bot
<Kilos> ant
<inetpro> interesting, very interesting...
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> so what do you guys say, can we get to 400 runs?
<Kilos> maybe fly could even work it out
<Kilos> thats a massive task
<Kilos> but looks like a batters wicked so who knows
<Kilos> wicket
<Kilos> ant coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> haha
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> ant ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> ant sshh!
<Maaz> inetpro: *blink*
<inetpro> anyone here using a ZTE 4G K5008-Z modem from Vodacom?
<inetpro> or perhaps you know someone who uses one?
<Kilos> you wanna buy one?
<inetpro> no, but...
 * inetpro likes how they now close the PC down and put it in a secure cage
<Kilos> in a picture?
<inetpro> it's like a router now with the PC on a private network
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> but very troublesome for allowing outside connections in order to support remote users
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> poor langjan still battling and no one helped him
<inetpro> he has one like this?
<Kilos> routers are gray hair machines
<Kilos> no man
<inetpro> gotta go...
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> ok
<chesedo> inetpro: you will have to see #ubuntu-africa for the mystery behind that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lucky typo discovery
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> chesedo: ah, did you look at the code? 
<inetpro> yikes! And of course it's not even in the code but rather right there in the ini
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-04
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> inetpro: nope, just observed that it responded to Kilos
<Kilos> morning everyone
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<anton_may> morning
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<zipper> Kilos: Hey I'm sorry I missed the meeting
<Kilos> np zipper 
<zipper> Kilos: Did Kenyans show up?
<Kilos> yes
<zipper> YAAAAAAYYYYYY!
<zipper> Go you :)
<Kilos> one i think but was nice guy
<zipper> Well an interesting thing happened. I was interviewing and the interview went well so I totally forgot about everything and celebrated.
<zipper> Kilos: WIN
<Kilos> its ok, as long as you keep encouraging guys to join the channel
<Kilos> there are many linux users in kenya
<Kilos> and many ubuntu users as well
<Kilos> they all welcome
<zipper> Kilos: How did you know that there are many linux users?
<zipper> Though I guess it's a proper assumption.
<zipper> Do you even get to hear about Kenya? It's not ever in the media for the right reasons.
<Kilos> i know some of your network guys remember
<zipper> Kilos: True
<zipper> Oh
<Kilos> Symmetria is there
<Kilos> and stickyboy was
<zipper> Oh yeah I should totally meet up with Symmetria for drinks sometime or coffee.
<zipper> Kilos: Where did you say I may lurk?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> in the africa channel of course
<Kilos> yay africa channel is one year old today
<Kilos> inetpro superfly ^
<dlPhreak> Morning
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> How are you doing, Kilos ?
<Kilos> alive and kicking ty dlPhreak and you?
<mazal> ***SHOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUTTTTTTTT***
<inetpro> uh oh!
<Kilos> wat nou inetpro 
<inetpro> bits gone missing
<Kilos> look after the lots and the bits will look after themselves
<chesedo> ... sounds more like bits of bytes :P
<inetpro> lost forever in the ether
<chesedo> and has now become null
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> boom booms
<Kilos> heres hoping
<Kilos> power returned. 13mm rain and a bit of small hail
<squish102> if i wanted to give a present to someone (online store) what is a good one?
<squish102> something like amazon in sa?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> some place in the cape but i forget the name atm
<Kilos> Maaz google south african online stores
<Maaz> Kilos: "takealot.com: Online Shopping | SA's Favourite Online Store" http://www.takealot.com/ :: "Buy mobile phones, tablets, SIM cards | Orange online store South ..." http://store.orange.com/za/ :: "Buy Shoes, Clothing & Fashion | Online Shopping at Zando" http://www.zando.co.za/ :: "Online Shopping South Africa - Get the Best Deals at Wantitall"
<Maaz> http://www.wantitall.co.za/ :: "Superbalist: Shop Latest Sneakers, Dresses + More Fashion Online" http://…
<Kilos> ya takealot
<squish102> ok, i'll try them
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi FusionSparc 
<FusionSparc> Evening.. :)
<FusionSparc> What did I miss?
<Kilos> i dunno
<FusionSparc> lol...ok.
<FusionSparc> How are you kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<FusionSparc> Good, had some rain so not complaining..
<Kilos> yeah we got 13mm earlier
<FusionSparc> Should rain every afternoon, cool off from the day.. :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> was a bit hot today
<FusionSparc> Pretoria highs of 34 apparently..
<Kilos> was over 35°c i think
<FusionSparc> not surprised..
<FusionSparc> Winter will probably be mild this year.. :/
<Kilos> the weather is so crazy who nows
<Kilos> watching voetspore, they just been to a place dollol or something
<FusionSparc> true, saw pics of haal ( mind the spelling ) in Afgan region online sometime back..
<Kilos> 50°c in winter
<FusionSparc> wow
<Kilos> they reckon its the hottest place on the planet
<Kilos> salt mines in ethiopia
<FusionSparc> whats the habitat like...desert?
<FusionSparc> oh
<Kilos> actually slt lies above ground
<Kilos> and peeps live and work there
<FusionSparc> they will never pay me enough..
<Kilos> lol
<FusionSparc> brb
<FusionSparc> gtg...pleasant evening guys...:)
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> when you got nothing to do or find yourself a bit bored can you just look what in ibid makes it respond to the work ant
<Kilos> same as if you say bot
<Kilos> ant coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> ant ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: what do you want it to respond to?
<Kilos> to its name or bot
<Kilos> not an and typo
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> its not a prob, was just intriduing
<Kilos> g
<Kilos> hi kmf_ long time no see
<superfly> nag oom Kilos
<Kilos> nag superfly 
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-05
<Kilos> morning all and every
<mazal> More oom Kilos
<Kilos> more mazal 
<dlPhreak> Good morning
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Are you well, Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes ty and you?
<dlPhreak> Tired -__-
<inetpro> guten morge
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<mazal> Morning dlPhreak , inetpro
<mazal> Maaz define well
<Maaz> mazal: Well \Well\, n. [OE. welle, AS. wella, wylla, from weallan to well up, surge, boil; akin to D. wel a spring or fountain. ????. See {Well}, v. i.] [1913 Webster] 1. An issue of water from the earth; a spring; a fountain. [1913 Webster]  Begin, then, sisters of the sacred well. --Milton. [1913 Webster]  2. A pit or hole sunk into the earth to such a depth as
<Maaz> to reach a supply of water, generally of a cylindrical form, and often walled with stone o…
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Trying to see if I am well , but that did not help hahahaha
<mazal> Maaz it does not work
<Maaz> mazal: I already know stuff about it
<mazal> Maaz fine , just don't show the pictures
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<inetpro> kmf_: uh, and hello to you as well
<inetpro> what's with the tail anyway?
<inetpro> Kilos: you still have not figured out about ant?
<Kilos> um
<inetpro> ai, ai, ai!
<Kilos> i was asked what else id like ibid to answer to
<inetpro> have you ever looked at your config before?
<Kilos> i cant remember
<inetpro> go look
<Kilos> looked at lots of ibid stuff when trying to teach it to braai remember
<mazal> Braai !!!! Nou is ek lus vir steak
<inetpro> I'm sure you still have lots of QA profiles lying around there on your disk
<Kilos> no that whole pc has gone to ian
<inetpro> so you have no ibid you play around with?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> what!?
<Kilos> oh yes on old pc with 12.04
<inetpro> go look at the ibid.ini
<inetpro> there's a line there just below [[core]]
<inetpro> starts with "names ="
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> haha i wonder why they put ant in there
<Kilos> wbb gotta do some work
<dlPhreak> Maaz: seen cal_py
<Maaz> dlPhreak: cal_py was last seen 2 days, 1 hour, 46 minutes and 40 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-02-02 21:55:12 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-02-03 03:13:52 PST
<superfly> naand
<Kilos> hi superfly 
 * chesedo forgot his manners
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
 * anton_may is hungry, but doesn't know what to get.
<Kilos> food
<Kilos> Maaz whats for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<anton_may> jy klink nou net soos die vrou
<Kilos> Maaz what's for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: Life is uncertain. Eat dessert first.
<Kilos> kentucky is always lekker
<anton_may> the kfc here by me is closed for renovations as well as whipme
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> no fish places
<Kilos> something fishy or something
<anton_may> mmmm....that's an idea
<Kilos> fish and chips always lekker
<Kilos> and fish is very healthy
<anton_may> whats that fish place that soccer player is sponsoring?
<Kilos> no idea
<anton_may> fishaways
<Kilos> there you go
<Kilos> no good if they 50 ks away though
<anton_may> theres also the fish and chips co
<Kilos> must be corner cafes as well
<Kilos> most places do a good job with fish
<anton_may> yip
<anton_may> Kilos says thanks for the fish for lunch idea
<anton_may> the office says
<Kilos-> lol
<mazal> Julle maak my honger
<anton_may> I see MS is forcing the download of Windows 10 on MS pc's
<mazal> Mine I still keep saying no
<mazal> Are they taking away the no option now anton_may ?
<anton_may> don't know but with MS anything is possib;e
<anton_may> http://www.chinatopix.com/articles/76288/20160204/microsoft-forces-windows-10-upgrade-eligible-systems.htm
<Kilos-> probable
 * mazal goes and reads
<Kilos-> windows 10 comes with built in spyware
<anton_may> ms is spyware
<Kilos-> when you accept that long agreement think when installing you give them permission to monitor everyhing on your pc
<mazal> Oh hell , as was waiting for this to come , looks like it will defnitely be forced
<Kilos-> http://scottiestech.info/2015/09/05/another-privacy-fix-this-time-for-windows-7-8-and-10/
 * anton_may strokes my mint laptop
<mazal> Big big big trouble on the way with that OS. I still maintain there is a very big hidden agenda. 
<anton_may> Huh which Windows 10?
<mazal> MS has never in thier life given anything for free , now all of a sudden they are desperate to give something away ?????????????
<mazal> Yeah , Win 10
<anton_may> AFIAK the upgradeis free, but then when sp comes out you will then need to pay for it or something like that
<mazal> I also recon monthly fees are gonna come into play
<anton_may> still believe 2000 was their best os
<mazal> Never worked on that one. Our work skipped it completely.
<mazal> We are usually 2 behind and then jump ahead
<anton_may> nope had the pleasure of working on that 1. It rocked as a desktop
<mazal> Oom Kilos , my lazyness will have to stop now at some point hahahaha
<superfly> Last version of Windows I worked on was XP. I cannot comment about anything else. When I hadn't booted into Windows in over 6 months I decided to reclaim the disk space :-)
<mazal> Weekend time , have a nice one everyone
<mazal> Cheers
<Kilos-> chesedo waar is jy
<chesedo> Kilos-: on the other side of my screen (for 30min at least)???
<Kilos-> did you see the name ant is in the ibids config file
<chesedo> eish just missed that qwebirc
<Kilos-> aw me too
<chesedo> no Kilos-, have never really went to look at ibid
<Kilos-> np
<chesedo> Kilos: do you want to edit it or something?
<Kilos> nono  was just telling you why it answered to and
<Kilos> ant
<chesedo> hey it also stopped... ok
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ant hello
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> hmm..
<Kilos> i have no idea why the crashkid put ant in there, maybe will get to ask him some time
<Kilos> but now we know it  can be changed
<chesedo> bye all
<Kilos> cheers chesedo 
<inetpro> Guten morgen 
<Kilos> guten abend inetpro 
<Kilos> how do you say oops in german
<inetpro> haha oom Kilos, I've never used it this way in German but apparently it's "Hoppla!" 
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> according to Google Translate 
 * inetpro just uses oops for all languages 
<Kilos> hehehe
 * inetpro is a German speaking African 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ... in the south of Africa 
<Kilos> so inetpro 
<inetpro> so? 
<Kilos> are you going to edit qa's config and remove ant?
<inetpro> why? 
 * inetpro likes it 
<Kilos> why not
<Kilos> oh ok
<inetpro> oh and btw, QA is now running on the Super fly's server 
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> so no way I can edit that at the moment 
<Kilos> so permissions stuff all over again
<inetpro> why? 
<inetpro> you have the permissions 
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> to give peeps eeting rights etc
<Kilos> m
<inetpro> it's all in the same database 
<Kilos> oh so its done?
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> maybe i should sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> nag goosie
<inetpro> night oom... 
<inetpro> ai! 
<Cryterion> https://www.rt.com/news/331435-assange-visctory-sweden-lost/
<Cryterion> He's free now
<Cryterion> Wikileaks lives on ;)
<MaNI> its a trap to get him to come out - and then they nab him, though I think wikileaks anyway lives on without him
<Cryterion> I think he'll go straight to Equador itself first, via their transport, is a diplomat 
<Cryterion> Although the only thing that concerns my in listening to his speech was that that US wasn't mentioned much
<Cryterion> I.E. they were not included in the UN order
<Cryterion> and RT releases it, not BBC or CNN
<MaNI> indeed - the US just disobeys the UN when they want to anyway
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-06
<dlPhreak> Mornin
<Kilos> sjoe nearly avy
<Kilos> hellooo ZA
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> fb not happy with me it seems
<Kilos> keeps crashing
<Kilos> says i have plugins missing
<Kilos> just filed my first bug on kde
<Kilos> and its a duplicate, so hopefully the extra inf helps them
<Kilos> info
<Kilos> hey all you clever peeps, what is gavin bauers nick here?
<Kilos> oh you
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> i couldnt remember the surname
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<Kilos> come on guys at least have a cuppa with me
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-07
<Kilos> morning everybody
<Cryterion_> Hi Kilo's, yes you're right!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you answer so long after i forget whay i said
<Kilos> or asked
<Kilos> hi JoTraGo 
<JoTraGo> Howzit!
<Kilos> first time you here?
<Kilos> all good here ty and there
<JoTraGo> Not exactly but haven't been around for a while, Do you use GNUCash by any chance
<Kilos> nope but maybe someone here does
<Kilos> only been very quiet
<Kilos> most likely theyll return tonight
<Kilos> what is GNUCash
<JoTraGo> OK, on  a more general note, do you have an opinion on the strict use of the comma as a decimal point when the English ZA coutry / location is selected in ubuntu
<JoTraGo> GNUCash is a fairly comprehensive open source double entry bookkeeping system
<Kilos> using the comma where
<Kilos> where do you see commas
<Kilos> i know its used to separate channels in irc clients
<Kilos> when superfly gets here he can explain things
<Kilos> hi Cryterion_ 
<Kilos> can you answer this
<superfly> Kilos: he's talking about locale settings
<superfly> 1 000 vs 1,000
<Kilos> JoTraGo> OK, on  a more general note, do you have an opinion on the strict use of the comma as a decimal point when the English ZA coutry / location is selected in ubuntu
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> and 1.0 vs 1,0
<superfly> and while the South African standard is still 1 000,0, because the USA uses 1,000.0 most of SA does too. Even the online banking
<Kilos> ty superfly i dont even notice things like that
<JoTraGo> I am actually referring to the DECIMAL Point not the Thousands separator. I find that with SA regional setting I have to use Comma as the decimal point in Libre office Calc, and GNU Cash. Whereas, for instance in online banking in SA the apps use the DOT as the decimal point. THis causes me some confusion and has already led to a R30,000 error when I accidentally put a comma instead of a Dot on a bank transfer.
<Kilos> ouch
<JoTraGo> I would like to find out if it is possible to edit the ZA Regional setting and revert it to Comma for Thousands Separator and DOT for decimal point. Whilst not strictly correct it is more consistent with everyday practice
<superfly> JoTraGo: actually, I was referring to both since both are part of the standard.
<superfly> JoTraGo: don't bother editing, just change to the US
<JoTraGo> Yes I could do that, but then I have to edit all the other things in US for ZA, Time Zone, Currency location etc. I like using the ZA locale as it feeds through to many areas of ubuntu.  I though maybe some fellow South Africans may have come a cross the same issue, and have a neat solution.
<Kilos> maybe gremble has worked something out
<MaNI> huh, since when is comma the South African standard for decimal points, even at school and university everything used .
<MaNI> I'm pretty sure I've not once in my life run into anywhere in the country where anyone actually used a comma for this purpose
<MaNI> oh wow, it does look like we supposedly adopted it in "1974" - guess the government forgot to actually tell the population
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe MaNI were you born then already
<MaNI> nah I wasn't around then - I'm an 80s baby
<MaNI> but going on real world adoption it sure looks like one of those things where they changed it but the population ignored them :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 1 day, 22 hours, 8 minutes and 18 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-02-05 11:28:15 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-02-04 04:55:50 PST
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-30
<nsnzero> morning guys
<nsnzero> anyone program in vala / genie ?
<MaN1> Imagine those 48% of people all voted for a different third party, then america could finally have an actual democracy ;)
<nsnzero> i think my internet is faulty - i get only the fifth message thats posted 
<jerit> MaN1: that's an interesting concept... I'd have voted 3rd party in this last election if I was American
<jerit> although as we've seen in SA, actual democracy doesn't necessarily mean that anything gets better
<jerit> since we have millions of people voting VF, IFF, etc and it costs the opposition votes
<MaN1> we do n't have actual democracy here either though
<MaNI> most people are locked into a 2 party mindset here also
<MaNI> Most South Africans still believe that voting for smaller parties is "wasting your vote" - I don't believe that any country where this mindset exists is a true democracy. True democracy requires a populace who actually understand democracy, which clearly we are quite some way away from
<MaNI> Take the latest results in iceland for example, now thats a true democracy in action
<nsnzero> “The smart way to keep people passive and obedient is to strictly limit the spectrum of
<nsnzero>  acceptable opinion, but allow very lively debate within that spectrum....” -Noam Chomsky, The
<nsnzero>  Common Good
<MaNI> The -largest- party had only 29% of the votes, this means that to make a 'ruling alliance' constant compromise is needed, which means parties have to pick their battles and can't get their way all the time. 
<MaNI> Society/Democracy is forged on compromises so this is good. Without compromises you have one set of people (majority) constantly trampling another set (minorities) - when this happens it's more like an "elective monarchy" than a "democracy" - which is I think what I would class South Africa as currently, an "elective monarchy"
<jerit> I got R150.00 off of a R1500.00 camera with Vodacom Play Everyday
<jerit> would be awesome if I had 1500 to buy a camera with...
<MaNI> Does anyone know of a service like airmule.com that has any uptake/usage at all in South Africa? There seem to be dozens of them, but I can't seem to find any that are used by South Africans, somewhat curious
<jerit> MaNI: thought about starting such a service?
<MaNI> haha, sure, one of many ideas I've toyed with in the past, but following through is a whole different story
<jerit> so what do you need to follow through?
<jerit> I'm always on the lookout for new business ideas and partners to help me with them
<MaNI> Masses of time mostly, and a chunk of funding potentially. Thats what launching a company tends to take, I'm way too over invested time wise in other stuff to launch something new properly.
<MaNI> I mean an idea like this, making the website/apps/system is probably the easy part - the difficult part is going to be figuring out how to handle customs, insurance, marketing, stuff like that.
<MaNI> I do think there is potential there though, but it's strange that the trend hasn't touched South Africa at all, makes me wonder if theres something specific to our country that makes it not viable here perhaps
<inetpro> yoh!
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<jerit> hey inetpro 
<jerit> Got any updates on Oom Kilos?
<inetpro> last heard from him on Saturday
<jerit> well was he doing okay?
<inetpro> jerit: he was much better on Saturday afternoon after taking oxygen
<jerit> glad to hear that
<jerit> now I'm worried about my dog :( acute pancreatitis and she's not getting better
<inetpro> at the time was talking of getting a Mibi scan on Monday (today) or Tuesday
 * inetpro will be back later
<smile> bye :)
<smile4> bye
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-31
<chesedo> morning all
<nsnzero> morning chesedo 
<paddatrapper> Morning chesedo, nsnzero
<nsnzero> hey there paddatrapper 
<nsnzero> whats a good and easy programming language to learn ? c and python in my toolkit already
<chesedo> nsnzero: golang
<nsnzero> chesedo: i tried it 
<nsnzero> how complicated can c++ get ? i heard it starts off easy then its uphill 
<chesedo> nsnzero: well it extends from c with OOP support...
<chesedo> nsnzero: if you have already done pointers in C then that part will not be too hard...
<chesedo> same with if you have already done operators overloading in Python...
<chesedo> a new concept will be templates though (which is really cool)
<chesedo> classes will also be about the same as python...
<chesedo> lists from python and c arrays differ a bit though...
<nsnzero> thanks chesedo 
<nsnzero> i will read up abit ...
<chesedo> nsnzero: i would recommend the function templates first to get the blood boiling a bit
<jerit> so I'm definitely moving to Meyerton at the end of Feb :/
<jerit> Telkom being the F*** up that it is, only has 4mbps ADSL coverage where I'll be living there
<jerit> goodbye netflix, goodbye youtube, goodbye showmax, goodbye online streaming at all
<jerit> goodbye friends and everything familiar
<nsnzero> jerit : wont the players bufffer the stream on slow networks ?
<jerit> huh?
<nsnzero> jerit: http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia/term/39024/buffering
<jerit> so I get to sit for 2/3rds of the day waiting for crap to buffer... yay
<MaNI> youtube buffering works pretty poorly on slow connections
<nsnzero> i am on a 10Mb uncapped line but i rarely get past the 256kb download speed
<chesedo> jerit: netflix works fine on a 4mbps (SD content at least)
<jerit> 7 people streaming at once on 4mbps works fine?
<chesedo> jerit: lol, well in our house there would only be 1 stream as we all would watch it together... so you have a problem then
<nsnzero> clear
<nsnzero> opps wrongs terminal 
<jerit> chesedo I know I have a problem. That's why I'm bitching about it
<jerit> Its not to say that all 7 people will be streaming at once, but we're looking at having at least 5 computers streaming at the same time
<nsnzero> jerit is everyone going to watch different shows or the same shows at different times ?
<jerit> probably different shows
<jerit> my grandparents aren't likely going to be watching BBT or Last Man Standing with mom. Dad will probably be watching his own stuff on Youtube and my 2 brothers and myself all tend to watch our own stuff as well
<jerit> if we're not watching with mom who may or may not also be watching netflix on her tablet at her desk
<jerit> all while my brothers and [maybe] myself are gaming online
<jerit> mom might even be streaming netflix while playing world of warcraft
<chesedo> lol
<nsnzero> a proxy server might have helped ,if you were watching the same shows at different times
<nsnzero> best solution install a 2nd ADSL line 
<theblazehen> Morning all
<theblazehen> Anyone having issues with http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<chesedo> morning theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi chesedo
 * chesedo is checking
<chesedo> theblazehen: i am getting The repository 'http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<theblazehen> chesedo hmm. 403 forbidden here
<chesedo> theblazehen: mine too with the error above
<nsnzero> Err:4 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety Release
<nsnzero>   403  Forbidden
<theblazehen> nsnzero Alright, just checking it's not just me. Ty
<jerit> same for me
<nsnzero> on a side note - repository errors are commonplace for me  - i update at least 5 times a day,  everyday
<jerit> sounds exhausting
<nsnzero> makes the computer screen look very busy , when i need to pretend to do work
<jerit> just quickly update as the boss walks past lol
<jerit> "WAT MAAK JY!?" "ek update die good"
<jerit> goed*
<nsnzero> bosses are happy as long as they here the keyboard clicking and something other than the internet on your screen 
<nsnzero> use this site  to really thrill someone http://geektyper.com/
<nsnzero> good site to compare programming language styles in code http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code
<jerit> too much geek for me today
<jerit> I'm in a particularly IDGAF mood
<theblazehen> https://learnxinyminutes.com/ is pretty cool too
<inetpro> good evening boys and girls 
<inetpro> oom Kilos sending his greetings to everyone here 
<inetpro> he's alive and kicking, just needs a bit of patience before getting any results 
<nsnzero> inetpro: glad to hear , pass our well wishes to him please
<inetpro> meanwhile he's taking over and running the show from his bed in hospital 
<paddatrapper> inetpro: of course he is
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-01
<nsnzero> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings
<paddatrapper> morning inetpro, nsnzero 
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<chesedo> morning thatgraemeguy and all others
<nsnzero> spent some time reading through c++ tutorials ... but spent even more time trying to get a perfect theme on geany ...
<chesedo> nsnzero: so what have you tried/coded yet?
<theblazehen> hi all
<nsnzero> chesedo: just messing around with the tutorial stuff - basics but i can now i can edit geany and gtk2 themes to my preference 
<jerit> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/tar.png
<chesedo> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> jerit Is it just me, or are the tar commands not that bad?
<jerit> theblazehen: hell if I know... I hardly use them
<theblazehen> Ah
<theblazehen> http://xkcd2.com/1168/ alt text as well
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: they always make sense to me... 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper glad I'm not alone
<paddatrapper> c for Create x for eXtract
<theblazehen> Hell, `tar --help`
<theblazehen> Even bsdtar has that
<theblazehen> Ah. Wait. "Unix". Hmm. Dunno if they all have it, or exactly how are they counting *unix*
<theblazehen> Ah wait. Rob's just a unix admin, but it _may_ not be a Unix system, but some other *nix or even Linux
<nsnzero> i had to keep a small notebook to jot down all the arguments and examples of most linux commands
<paddatrapper> I let maintainers and developers create mine - it's called man :)
<paddatrapper> actually --help is more helpful usually... I just need the highlights
<nsnzero> after 2 months using the terminal  i had to get a bigger book ....
<nsnzero> paddatrapper: i install lots of little cli programs - easy to forget they are there , so i make a little note of them in my book ...  helps me in the long run 
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: yeah fully understand that 
<andrewlsd> Mornings all inetpro jerit nsnzero nuvolari_ paddatrapper superfly thatgraemeguy theblazehen chesedo
<andrewlsd> And those to whom I still need to introduce myself :-)
<paddatrapper> Morning andrewlsd
<nsnzero> hi andrewlsd 
<jerit> not even sure why I'm on IRC today... Today isn't a good day for me and I'm far from even pleasant company right now
<chesedo> hi andrewlsd
 * chesedo can remember `tar -zxfv <tar file>` of the top of his head
<andrewlsd> \o
<andrewlsd> chesedo:  with the "-" or without it.  methinks unix tar doesn't want  -xzf file it wants tar xzf file
<chesedo> this example has them with the '-' -> https://kb.iu.edu/d/acfi
<chesedo> Tape ARchives = tar
 * chesedo never knew that
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: it doesn't matter which way round you do it. As far as I remember it follows Unix spec or something... 
<andrewlsd> (it seems quiet)
 * nlsthzn lurks in the shadows
<superfly> ohi
<nlsthzn> sup superfly , how's Trumpville?
<superfly> nlsthzn: largely the same as it was when it was Obamaville
<nlsthzn> I guess you have about the same experience under both of them :p
<nlsthzn> in your limited time there I mean :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: I'd rather live in Trumpville than where you are though ;-)
<nlsthzn> dunno, I have no experience in the US to compare
<nlsthzn> but who knows what the future holds :) - with the oil price like it is things are getting... tight 
<nlsthzn> but other than that superfly all well? Family happy?
<superfly> nlsthzn: yep, we're happy. I'm job hunting, but in our spare time we are doing a few things... yesterday we went to the zoo
<superfly> I went to an installfest with the AZLoCo on Saturday too.
<nlsthzn> nice
<nlsthzn> gl with the job search
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-02
<nsnzero> morning guys 
<chesedo> morning nsnzero and all others
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<inetpro> good evening
<chesedo> hi thatgraemeguy
<chesedo> and evening inetpro, any new news from oom Kilos?
 * nlsthzn is out of the loop, everything OK with uncle Kilos?
<chesedo> nlsthzn: he waiting at steve biko to get something done... inetpro has the ful details
<chesedo> he is *
<nlsthzn> ok thx chesedo 
<jerit_> guys for some reason I can't connect to my sftp server on my vm anymore
<jerit_> it was working before I think
<jerit_> I just added a new user for it but the server's not accepting the connection so I think I need to open port 21
<jerit_> or not... ufw command not recognized
<nsnzero> jerit can you log with the previous username / password ?
<jerit_> nsnzero: I never saved the credentials so I don't know what the previous username/password is
<sakhi> Hello ubuntu-za
<sakhi> What do you guys use to monitor your external internet link? exclude Nagios,Zabbix and Cacti.
<nsnzero> sakhi: try iftop 
<MaNI> nethogs
<chesedo> sakhi: what do you mean by monitor?
<nsnzero> later guys - home time
<nsnzero> good evening all
<smile> nsnzero: good evening
<kulelu88> hey superfly . you working full-time now?
<nsnzero> hi there smile , kulelu88 and superfly 
<smile> :DD
 * smile feels good
<smile> and tired :D
<nsnzero> glad to hear about the good , cant help the tired though 
<kulelu88> hey nsnzero 
<kulelu88> still coding python? nsnzero 
<nsnzero> yes , but taking a detour - learning the big daddy C++
<kulelu88> nsnzero: want to join me and learn a better big daddy? :D
<nsnzero> i read about D 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: nim-lang.org
<kulelu88> I wrote some code in it already
<nsnzero> nim formally know as nimrod led me to this beautiful language- > gnome Genie 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: I saw Genie, but it is *dead*
<nsnzero> according to its developer its still alive - just that its a subset of vala - and there is little documentation on it 
<nsnzero> for those who wish to check it out https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Genie
<nsnzero> i really prefer the simple languages rather than the newer complex ones with many concepts 
<MaNI> newer is a nice euphamism for it, I prefer to call them hipster languages :)
<nsnzero> hi MaNI - so true
<nsnzero> and many of the newer hipster languages are written in C all because C/D/E didn't have a feature 
<superfly> kulelu88: nope, still unemployed
<nsnzero> superfly got any programming experience ? 
<superfly> nsnzero: well, I started with QBasic when I was about 10... and I'm 36 and my preffered job title is "Python Developer", so I could say I have a little programming experience :-)
<superfly> *preferred
<nsnzero> superfly: why dont you register on bug crowd - good money for bug hunting 
<superfly> nsnzero: I'd prefer a salaried job here in the US, because Obamacare
<nsnzero> superfly: what type of employment you prefer ?
<superfly> I'm looking for a job as a senior developer, preferably backend, writing Python
<nsnzero> superfly: have you tried searching on stack exchange they have a job seekers / employment section 
<superfly> yup, and Indeed.com and a few others
<superfly> I applied for a position at Canonical on Monday
<MaNI> How did you get a US emigration visa without an upfront job lined up? I thought they were super strict on that
<superfly> MaNI: I'm married to an American :-)
<MaNI> oh right
<superfly> took 3 months to get my permanent residence
<nsnzero> superfly: its stackoverlow not stack exchange 
<superfly> nsnzero: yep, I know, my profile is on there
<superfly> nsnzero: http://stackoverflow.com/story/raoulsnyman
<nsnzero> nice picture 
<nsnzero> superfly: http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/133479/software-engineer-noom?a=ILpzqfRndcI&so=i&offset=22&total=25&q=python&l=america&d=2 if you near new york 
<superfly> nsnzero: Unfortunately that's on the other side of the country
<nsnzero> i will keep an eye out for you superfly 
<superfly> thanks nsnzero
<nsnzero> all the best with the canonical job application though 
<kulelu88> superfly: do you understand the context of this: https://github.com/vysheng/tg/wiki/Scripting-notes
<superfly> kulelu88: yes, I think so
<kulelu88> superfly: I am attempting to build a superset on top of the CLI app
<superfly> right
<kulelu88> can you explain how I would add a function to messages I send and receive, just before sending/receiving them? 
<nsnzero> kulelu88: tgl.on_msg_receive(msg) to process the received message
<kulelu88> perhaps I could just parse the message after receiving it :think_face:
<nsnzero> the above function can be used to catch the received message so you can parse it
<kulelu88> I wonder. Let me give it a try
<nsnzero> but for send i only see this method peer.send_msg (text, reply=msg_id, preview=bool) that means you will have to add a function to edited the message before calling it 
<nsnzero> try it kulelu88 - i am out for the night - good luck 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: I could wrap the send function over the over one
<nsnzero> yes like def msg_sender(text, reply=msg_id, preview=bool):
<smile> bye! :)
<nsnzero> your code then call peer.send_msg (text, reply=msg_id, 
<nsnzero>                       preview=bool)
<nsnzero> to send it 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: do you have telegram?
<nsnzero> no i dont kulelu88 cos it doesnt have a cli client and i couldnt edited it to match my desktop colour scheme 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: the link to the github is the CLI client 0.o
<nsnzero> not the cli i wanted - its not interactive - you have to check messages manually
<kulelu88> nsnzero: you can put it into a loop to check messages
<nsnzero> or i can just use wire 
<kulelu88> I was hoping to test my project-idea with someone
<nsnzero> if it cli just use 2 different username/password on your pc that why you can spot problems immediately 
<kulelu88> you need 2 telegram accounts :P
<nsnzero> maybe tomorrow i can help you out with something 
<nsnzero> falling asleep now on my keyoard now 
<kulelu88> bye nsnzero
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-03
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> Evening 
<superfly> Actually, it's morning here too... 
<nsnzero> morning all
<nsnzero> anybody having trouble with their telkom adsl lines this morning ?
<paddatrapper> Morning superfly, inetpro, nsnzero
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: not that I've noticed 
<superfly> Hi paddatrapper, nsnzero 
<nsnzero> well telkom is having issues this morning http://downdetector.co.za/status/telkom
<superfly> Um, I should be sleeping, I'd better say good night. 
<chesedo> morning inetpro  superfly nsnzero  paddatrapper and others
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper and superfly 
<nsnzero> hi chesedo 
<paddatrapper> Morning chesedo 
<paddatrapper> Night superfly
<chesedo> superfly: when you wake up, you might want to change your location on your stackoverflow story...
<inetpro> good night superfly
<nsnzero> without the internet i might as well be home sleeping 
<pavlushka> inetpro: ping
<pavlushka> anyone has update on Kilos? please, how is he?
<superfly> chesedo: thanks. I thought I had, but StackOverflow has 2 places which store your location *grrrrr*
<smile> bye! :)
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-04
<nlsthzn> Maaz, Kilos last seen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sorry...
<nlsthzn> :/ can never remember the commands :p
<nlsthzn> running 14.04 now as I want to use proprietary drivers with my ati card... forgot about the integrated messaging icon in the system tray >.<
<inetpro> Maaz: seen kilos
<Maaz> inetpro: kilos was last seen 9 days, 3 hours, 40 minutes and 14 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-01-26 09:31:43 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-01-26 09:36:09 SAST
<inetpro> nlsthzn: do you use Telegram?
<inetpro> oh and good afternoon everyone
<inetpro> Maaz: tell pavlushka he's still kicking
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<pavlushka> Thanks Maaz and inetpro :)
<Maaz> pavlushka: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell pavlushka he's still kicking" 40 seconds ago
<nlsthzn> inetpro, I had it installed on my phone some time ago, but not at present
<nlsthzn> oh and thanks for the bot command :)
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: do you know where the truncation happens? I'm struggling to find it 
<paddatrapper> Ag wrong buffer... 
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: yes, it happens in https://github.com/ibid/ibid/blob/master/ibid/plugins/core.py#L190
<paddatrapper> Thanks
<nsnzero> ls
<nsnzero> oops... evening all
<paddatrapper> Evening nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper 
<inetpro> interesting issue after the Gitlab incident,  "Update PS1 across all hosts to more clearly differentiate between hosts and environments" https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/infrastructure/issues/1094
 * inetpro likes #note_22748890
<inetpro> nice idea to automagically differentiate between primary and secondary
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-05
<theblazehen> Hi all
<theblazehen> So I'm live migrating my quassel core. Lets see how well that works
<theblazehen> Heh. Latency seems a little high
<superfly> Live migrating?
<theblazehen> Yeah, lxd + criu :)
<theblazehen> Pity I need to squeeze it over a single USB2 that shares the external HDD where the container was / is (still migrating) and a gigabit ethernet usb adapter...
<theblazehen> Onboard nic is 100 mbit
<theblazehen> Usb seems to burst up to 166 or so, obviously can't sustain that, wouldn't be reading from hdd at that _exact_ time
<theblazehen> And not sure how exactly to bond them
<theblazehen> Since onboard goes to a bridge which my router is attached to
<theblazehen> I had it go onboard -> router -> bridge which all the other containers and the host used
<theblazehen> Oh yeah, my router is a VM
<theblazehen> Simpler to give the onboard to the router, and USB to everything else
<theblazehen> And latency increases to 8 seconds...
<theblazehen> And back down
<theblazehen> Hmm
<theblazehen> I wonder how feasible it would be to live migrate my router... since there isn't too much lan traffic (just broadcasts, migration traffic won't go through it) going through it I should be able to
<theblazehen> I need more (physical) hardware...
<theblazehen> Locally I just have the laptop which I run my router + apt / yum / arch cache + backups + (was quassel) on, server which I run most other things on, my destop (physically) which I run my desktop (Software) and brothers gaming pc on which only shares 32 GB RAM, and my laptop
<theblazehen> And the box I use for an iscsi target for my server but that doesn't really count
<nsnzero> good evening all
<Kilos> see im alive
<Kilos> will hear from prof tomorrow what the next step is
<Kilos> helloooo everyone
<Kilos> and now i need to sleep so you all have a good one as well. see you sometime tomorrow
<smile4ever> good night! 
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-29
<chesedo> morning all
<paddatrapper> morning chesedo 
<chesedo> how is it going paddatrapper?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: good thanks. You?
<chesedo> paddatrapper: great ty, began with studies again late last week
<paddatrapper> chesedo: nice. I start in 2 weeks again
<chesedo> nice
 * chesedo has to spark, it seems that one lecturer is expecting us to complete 16 chapters (at least 8 are revision) before the end of Feb - then we will also have nothing left for the rest of the semester
<chesedo> i guess this means UNISA uses java for its student portal backend -> https://pasteboard.co/H59IDft.png
<MaNI> they use sakai
<MaNI> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakai_(software) <- which is indeed Java
<paddatrapper> chesedo: heh, good luck!
<paddatrapper> UCT uses the same platform
<chesedo> eish!
<paddatrapper> it's not too bad, but the wiki and some of the other modules leave much to be desired
<chesedo> overall not too much, it is just slow, outdated (uses iframes everywhere) and the discussion module is not geared at distance learners - we do not really use the other modules
<paddatrapper> yeah I don't use the discussion and chat modules, but that's largely because my classmates ask stupid questions
<MaNI> haven't used it lately, but at the time they switched over the old unisa portal was actually far superior IMO
<chesedo> MaNI: really? when was that?
<MaNI> 2009 or so
<chesedo> interesting
<superfly> Bwahaha! <paddatrapper> yeah I don't use the discussion and chat modules, but that's largely because my classmates ask stupid questions
<paddatrapper> superfly: They go one about things that have been clearly layed out in 50 different emails...
<superfly> paddatrapper: I hear you. Anyone with a little real world experience tends to be like that.
<superfly> ag
<superfly> paddatrapper: what I meant was that most students can be a little shortsighted because they haven't lived in the real world yet
<paddatrapper> superfly: yeah that is true
<superfly> Both my brothers and I had a gap year before studying, and we all saw the lack of thinking from those straight out of school
<paddatrapper> it's crazy. Just a little bit of reading and half the questions wouldn't be there
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-30
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> paddatrapper: you are assuming they even have the textbook to read
<chesedo> last semester I joined a whatapps group for the statistics tutor group I was allocated to, and countless students would ask a question and then ask for a photo from the prescribed book where there question is discussed - admitting that they do not own the book
<chesedo> s/allocated to/allocated to last semester/
 * chesedo sees even more mistakes in that text; should have proof read it first
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-31
<chesedo> morning all
<inetpro> goeie more chesedo
<inetpro> oh and hi to everyone else
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-01
<inetpro> good mornings
<pavlushka> inetpro: good morning
<inetpro> eh, how are you doing pavlushka?
<pavlushka> inetpro: procrastinating
<pavlushka> inetpro: so dont indulge me :p
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> just go do that thing that you are supposed to do
<pavlushka> inetpro: I would not say yes but...
 * pavlushka is trying
<inetpro> how long can it take?
<pavlushka> inetpro: well, so far it took months, so dont ask, lol
<pavlushka> inetpro: the issue become mental
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> pavlushka: you know that expression "eish!"?
<pavlushka> inetpro: good thing, kinda regret for someone
<inetpro> one of the reasons South Africa is so great, it can express anything from excitement to horror
<inetpro> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Eish
<pavlushka> inetpro: ok, btw I'm already indulged, rofl
<pavlushka> inetpro: yeah, looks like its just an expression like 'oh'
<pavlushka> inetpro: but not meaning oh though
 * pavlushka comparing the multitude of oh with eish
<pavlushka> or may be somebody can refer a better example
<pavlushka> or relation
<inetpro> pavlushka: stop that now and go break down your task into smaller timeframes and tell us your progress in a few minutes :-)
 * pavlushka long gone
<pavlushka> inetpro: I am on the verge of finishing but it became so hard, like a rubber thread pulling, but I am on it.
 * pavlushka finished the making part and now goes for the submission part
<pavlushka> ok, something missed out
 * pavlushka fixing it
<chesedo> hi inetpro and working pavlushka
<chesedo> and others too
<inetpro> hi chesedo
<pavlushka> Hi chesedo , sorry I was afk
<chesedo> pavlushka: just got this in my twitter feed -> https://twitter.com/CommitStrip/status/958758667062595585
<chesedo> :D
<pavlushka> lmao
<pavlushka> chesedo: goodness, that was a really long awaited reply
<chesedo> lol
<pavlushka> chesedo: I know I really have some serious priority issue, I am hilarious on selecting my priorities.
<pavlushka> chesedo: or you can say, after selecting the top priority, I start the less or non-prior tasks.
<pavlushka> chesedo: and that twitter reference was a perfect one.
<chesedo> pavlushka: yeah it is ussaully hard to do the things we must do but do not feel much like doing
 * chesedo has found that just starting or setting out to do just 5 minutes worth ussaully helps
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-02
<chesedo> morning all
<DalekSec> Heya.
<inetpro> .
<MaNI> .
<pavlushka> .
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-03
 * chesedo wonders what today's sequence will be...
<inetpro>  
#ubuntu-za 2019-02-01
<melodie> hi everyone!
<melodie> long time I didn't come here
<melodie> hi superfly 
<melodie> how is Kilos? Seen him?
#ubuntu-za 2020-01-27
<chesedo> Good morning all
#ubuntu-za 2020-01-31
<zerlgi> g'day all
